#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-07-21
<robru> cjwatson, Chipaca: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-009-1-build/120/console looking good now, sorry for the hassle there
<Chipaca> robru: thanks!
<Chipaca> i guess build 120 was wonky in some way too?
<robru> Chipaca, hum, looks like it failed to upload for some unrelated reason. but at least the original problem is fixed. I tried a FORCE_REBUILD in the hopes that it was just a version number issue (force rebuild does a version bump and has a chance of working...)
<robru> Chipaca, yeah, build 121 looks like it's going: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-009-1-build/121/console
<Chipaca> yep, watching it with bated breath :)
<Chipaca> actually, scratch that, i'm going to catch some sleep
<robru> Chipaca, goodnight!
<robru> Chipaca, ah, looks like you got a test failure there
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 141 building (started: 20140721 02:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 141 DONE (finished: 20140721 03:35) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/141.changes ===
<veebers> robru, trainguards: Any chance anyones around? :-)
<robru> veebers, oh hey
<veebers> hey robru, do you ever sleep? :-)
<robru> veebers, haha, not even 11PM here... ;-)
<veebers> robru: :-) I just wanted to check in, 2 things. I've _finally_ marked autopilot release as good to go
<robru> veebers, I see that, I was wondering ;-)
<veebers> 2nd, I have a libautopilot-qt release setup, I released too late that thomi bottom approved but not top approved before he EOD. I'm hoping you don't mind assigning the silo for it as is so I can get the testing phase underway (as it takes ~3-4 hours)
<robru> veebers, yeah for sure, we changed citrain so that you only need top-approval to publish, not to build
<veebers> robru: ah nice. Thanks for that :-)
<robru> veebers, thank sil2100, he made that change ;-)
<veebers> robru: Do I need to fire off the build or is that done automatically now days?
<robru> veebers, ah, you still need to kick the build I think
<veebers> robru: cool will  do so
<robru> veebers, not sure if I'm comfortable publishing that autopilot silo, sil should be up soon to look at that.
<veebers> robru: ack, no worries
<robru> veebers, alright, I'm going back to the TV. have fun!
<veebers> robru: Thanks again, much appreciated o/
<robru> veebers, you're welcome!
<robru> veebers, ^^ you know how to fix that? ;-)
<veebers> robru: heh, your supposed to be watching tv. I was waiting for sil or someone to come online to check, but I'm pretty sure that's its because I screwed up in one of my ppas
<veebers> robru: i.e. https://launchpad.net/~veebers/+archive/ubuntu/tmp-autopilot-qt-non-visual
<veebers> that version should have a ~veebers1 or something after it
<robru> veebers, huh, that's weird, it shouldn't be getting versions from random PPAs, it should be just looking at what's in the archive.
<robru> veebers, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autopilot-qt yeah that same version is in distro
<veebers> robru: that's what I thought, but I pulled trunk and the version in the change log is '1.4+14.04.20140312-0ubuntu2'
<veebers> robru: oh, bad assumption on my part then
<robru> veebers, ah, xnox made an upload. you gotta take this diff: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/175664192/autopilot-qt_1.4%2B14.04.20140312-0ubuntu2_1.4%2B14.04.20140312-0ubuntu3.diff.gz and just push it direct to trunk, then rebuild in the silo.
<veebers> robru: does that mean someone pushed directly to arc. . .
<robru> veebers, yes ;-)
<veebers> robru: ah awesome, thanks for the heads up. So I should push that to trunk, not create a MP with those changes?
 * veebers looks at the diff
<robru> veebers, yeah, when people make direct archive uploads, there's no real point to bother with MPs, it's already too late for that. so just push it to trunk and then the build can proceed.
<veebers> robru: awesome, I owe you one
<robru> veebers, hehe, no worries! ok, out for real this time ;-)
<Chipaca> robru: yes, test failure. Digging into it after I've had my coffee.
<xnox> Chipaca: hmmm, yes coffeeeee that's what i need!
* cjwatson changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #133 promoted | Need CI Train help? Ping: cjwatson, trainguards | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<cjwatson> sil2100: I won't make the landing meeting today - will be cycling into town, meeting doko to work in a café for the morning
<sil2100> cjwatson: oh, let mvo_ sheriff today, as it seems he'll be off on Friday so he preferred starting today - if possible
<cjwatson> oh?  ok
<sil2100> Oh, doko in the UK? My my!
<cjwatson> I'll let mvo_ take the topic once he's around
* mvo_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #133 promoted | Need CI Train help? Ping: mvo_, trainguards | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<sil2100> Go away heat..!
<xnox> sil2100: nice and cool overcast here =) we've had boiling hot heat last week though.
<sil2100> I hope it'll be the same here, I *need* coolness!
<seb128> xnox, you mean like 25°C? ;-)
<sil2100> psivaa: hm, what's up with mantas in our latest images?
<sil2100> psivaa: and I saw some mako tests didn't finish?
<psivaa> sil2100: mantas are both down in adb.. probably dead without charge. i've askes IS to take a look
<psivaa> sil2100: mako health check was still running and i rekicked unity8 tests because we only had 20 unity8 tests (instead of 53) due to a 'string exception'
<xnox> seb128: well we actually did have 31 last week.
<seb128> xnox, nice ;-)
<cjwatson> mvo_: ta
<mvo_> cjwatson: no problem
<tvoss> davmor2, ping
<davmor2> tvoss: wassup,  location got good testing last week.  Location found me in seconds on the campsite never failed to amaze me :)
<psivaa> brendand: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7829158/
<asac> bzoltan: uitoolkit is really bad in dashboard?
<ogra_> asac, yea
<asac> did that thing got landed?
<bzoltan> asac: nopez
<asac> ogra_: what caused this?
<bzoltan> asac: ogra_: there was not even a single successful Jenkins job for the UITK for a week. Jenkins is busted badly
<ogra_> asac, i thought sil2100 discussed that with bzoltan on friday
<ogra_> asac, we would fix it if we knew :P
<ogra_> asac, brendand did some research as well as the AP guys
<asac> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/131:20140715:20140712/9061/
<asac> that one is good
<ogra_> yes
<asac> 132 as well
<ogra_> 133 too
<ogra_> (we promoted it)
<asac> 134 too
<asac> 135 started
<ogra_> right, as i said, it is being investigated
<asac> noone tried to figure out what caused this on 135?
<ogra_> it is being looked at since it started
<sil2100> asac: we're looking at it since it started, and we know more or less what causes it
<sil2100> asac: and the fun thing is that most of the failures are not caused by any particular landing
<bzoltan> asac: my previous landing was on last Tuesday
<sil2100> asac: but caused by a timestamp issue in autopilot that just started happening because the date changed (got big enough)
<sil2100> Which is very funny
<sil2100> And there's the qmlscene crash, but it's actively being looked at
<asac> sil2100: the date changed?
<ogra_> well, today it turned into system-compositor and unity8 crashing
<ogra_> davmor2, are you running 133 (devel) constantly somewhere ? i see frequent session restarts
<ogra_> (once a day at least)
<brendand> sil2100, apparently we can workaround it in uitk
<ogra_> sil2100, ugh, i just relaoded the dashboard ... seems the indicator-location crash is back in the four tests
<sil2100> ogra_: yeah, saw that, it's a promotion blocker so I suppose we need to poke tvoss again ;)
<sil2100> ogra_: as charles needed some input from tvoss to identify
<ogra_> yup, tie him up in a corner til he has fixed it
<tvoss> davmor2, great @location. So can I ask you to give silo 8 a spin?
<bzoltan> sil2100: asac: sorry for the delay... this is one of the bugs what blocks the UITK tottaly - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-app-launch/+bug/1329141
<asac> bzoltan: seems thgey want a unity8.log
<asac> mirv not on today?
<ogra_> nope
<bzoltan> asac:  he is on holiday for two weeks
<ogra_> two weeks vacation
<asac> Saviq: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-app-launch/+bug/1329141 ... something for your team?
<asac> qtubuntu
<asac> seems leo has attached a good repro instruction
<asac> so gerry could get the log himself easily
<bzoltan> asac: and this is the other one -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1328600
 * ogra_ wonders if that also happens if you just run with a POSIX or C locale 
<ogra_> (and default to UTC)
<bzoltan> sil2100: may i get a silo for the line28, please?
<sil2100> mvo__: ^
<mvo__> sure
<sil2100> asac: we already had ricmm and greyback looking at this bug, waiting for them to proceed
<mvo__> bzoltan: could you please set it to "ready" (column I)
<bzoltan> mvo__: Ahh... thanks.
<mvo__> bzoltan: :) this part will ensure  the trainguard s get a ping from the bot
<mvo__> bzoltan: you have the silo now
<asac> sil2100: well, greyback asks for a log
<asac> sil2100: while there are repro instructions... so if he has priority on it, he culd just run and get that log on his own
<davmor2> tvoss: will do
<tvoss> davmor2, thank you
<davmor2> sil2100: looks like manta never completed the update, stuck on the google logo it was the update it was installing before D'oh I'll plug it into the pc and reboot it and see what happens
<tvoss> cjwatson, can I get your vote here? https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/platform-api/explicit-gcc-version/+merge/227511
<tvoss> cjwatson, had to take over Steve's MP to explicitly specify the dbus-cpp version to build against
<cjwatson> lgtm
<cjwatson> but fix whatever ps-jenkins doesn't like :)
<cjwatson> oh, that's just newest dbus-cpp being unavailable, ok
<sil2100> davmor2: ouch
<tvoss> cjohnston, thanks
<tvoss> damn
<tvoss> cjwatson, thanks :)
<Saviq> sil2100, greyback didn't really look at that bug, ricmm did you (re: bug #1329141)
<Saviq> asac, ↑
<Saviq> I'm running the steps now, 5 mins in, no crash
<sil2100> We were poking ricmm hard about this one on Friday
<asac> Saviq: awesme
<asac> thanks
<asac> sil2100: ricmm was sprinting last week; this week he is busy too... have you checked that this regression was caused by an upload of qtubuntu?
<davmor2> sil2100, ogra: okay so adb seems to be working, nothing in /var/crash where is the best place to look next or who is the best person to talk to about what they mighty need,  Been on the google logo for about 12 minutes according to uptime
<sil2100> asac: we checked, but there was no qtubuntu upload when this started happening, but it might have been a hidden issue caused by something else - when the crash started happening we landed a fix for a blocker in unity-system-compositor, but we weren't able to exactly find any relation... that's why ricmm was pointed to as the main person that could know more
<asac> sil2100: kk
<mvo__> sil2100: I'm at lunch now - just to let you know :)
<asac> lets see if saviq finds something too
<ogra_> davmor2, sounds like the container doesnt start then
<cjwatson> sil2100: How's the RTM stuff going?
<camako> cihelp: we have the same failure on three different MPs on the mir/0.5 branch... All on armhf... any ideas?
<asac> camako: where is such an example?
<camako> asac, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-mediumtests-runner-mako/2114/console
<davmor2> ogra_: mtp keeps restarting
<ogra_> well, does the caontainer run ?
<ogra_> *container
<ogra_> (mtp only reacts to property changes)
<ogra_> sounds like it is restarting (and thus settiing/unsetting the property)
<ogra_> davmor2, pastebin the oputput of /system/bin/logcat -d ... and syslog
<davmor2> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7829641/
<ogra_> there you go
<ogra_> https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/#/admin/projects/
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> W/libEGL  ( 2071): eglTerminate() called w/ 1 objects remaining
<ogra_> E/libEGL  ( 2071): validate_display:263 error 3001 (EGL_NOT_INITIALIZED)
<ogra_> (paste error)
<ogra_> talk to the Mir guys
<ogra_> davmor2, i'm surprised you dont see the display flashing actually ... seems to restart and die several times
<davmor2> ogra_: no solid on the google logog
<davmor2> -g
<ogra_> yeah
<davmor2> ogra_: and there is syslog http://davmor2.co.uk/~davmor2/syslog
<ogra_> Jul 21 10:03:41 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [   32.623884] mali mali.0: state save latency exceeded, new value 1346833 ns
<ogra_> Jul 21 10:03:42 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [   33.060695] init: lightdm main process (2060) terminated with status 1
<ogra_> Jul 21 10:03:42 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [   33.060784] init: lightdm respawning too fast, stopped
<ogra_> graphics driver dies ... and then it tries to respawn the container over and over (which causes the adb/mtp restarts)
<Saviq> sil2100, asac, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-app-launch/+bug/1329141/comments/15
<ogra_> davmor2, so thats either an android update ... (wait for rsalveti to show up) or a Mir issue
<asac> Saviq: awesome
<asac> yes for fixing both sides :)
<sil2100> Saviq: o/
<asac> is this random tmp thing a new feature?
<asac> so who is fixing the underscore thing?
<asac> tedg: ^^
<davmor2> ogra_: will do :) /me curses rsalveti for daring to not be online when I have issues that need diagnosing :D
<ogra_> yeah, these americans ... sleeping all day
<Saviq> asac, I'm looking into UITK
<Saviq> asac, it's not new, it's just... random ;)
 * sil2100 needs to lay down for a moment
<asac> Saviq: hmm. started with build 134
<asac> so maybe we have multiple issues here ... one that is random
<Saviq> asac, something probably changed there
<asac> one that is repro
<Saviq> asac, but the quick solution is still valid
<asac> yeah
<Saviq> asac, and then we can investigate
<asac> this one sounds sensible
<asac> Saviq: uitk is creating the randomstring?
<asac> not ual?
<Saviq> asac, yes
<asac> sh ok
<asac> sh
<asac> ah
<asac> :)
<Saviq> asac, UITK creates a fake app
<asac> bzoltan: ^
<asac> 13:02 < Saviq> sil2100, asac, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-app-launch/+bug/1329141/comments/15
<bzoltan> asac: Saviq: let me check that out
<Saviq> bzoltan, tests/autopilot/ubuntuuitoolkit/fixture_setup.py:84
<Saviq> bzoltan, doesn't look like you can easily tell it to not use underscores...
<bzoltan> Saviq: yes
<Saviq> maybe we can rename it after it's created
<bzoltan> Saviq: I hate all these modern libs ... :)
<Saviq> bzoltan, it did discover a real bug, though ;)
<bzoltan> Saviq: :D how true
<ogra_> bugs ? there are no bugs !
<ogra_> they are just features in camouflage ...
<ogra_> (or was that the other way round ?)
<sil2100> ;D
<ogra_> davmor2, so looking at the test results manta seems to have started failing with 137 .... which at the same time was shipping the new Mir 0.5
<ogra_> davmor2, would probably good to confirm that it works with 136 and breaks with 137
<davmor2> ogra_: will do, playing catchup on correspondence at the minute.
<davmor2> ogra_: 136 is working
<ogra_> davmor2, so 137 should fail :)
<davmor2> ogra_: installing it now
<brendand> sil2100, the messaging-app failure is reproducible by the way
<tvoss> davmor2, ping
<davmor2> ogra_: 137 is broken on manta
<ogra_> davmor2, great, thanks ! so it is in fact the Mir update i guess
<ogra_> tell #ubuntu-mir to fix it ;)
<davmor2> tvoss: sorry bunch of manta tests and Lunch back now, silo 8 is next on the list
<tvoss> davmor2, awesome, thank you :)
<tvoss> davmor2, the sooner, the better
<tvoss> davmor2, quite some components in there
 * sil2100 is at lunch still
<davmor2> tvoss: is there some instructions then so I know everything is installed? Or should it all be covered from and dist-upgrade?
<sil2100> davmor2, ogra_: could you just overview what's the manta status? Is it completely broken since 137?
<tvoss> davmor2, I would propose citrain device-upgrade 8
<ogra_> sil2100, yeah, the graphics driver falls over with the new Mir it seems
<sil2100> ogra_: but didn't we get some test runs in smoketesting for manta that were ok?
<ogra_> not since 137
<sil2100> uh
<sil2100> Damn, we should REALLY look at non-mako platforms everyday
<sil2100> Since I missed this for instance
<sil2100> psivaa: in case I forget about this, could you maybe make sure we at least look if all our platforms had all tests running?
<ogra_> manta is difficult lbecause it never charges enough in the lab
<psivaa> sil2100: ack, will do. that. not sure if i'll be having enough time to do that before the landing meeting though.. I guess i could do it after the meeting
<tvoss> davmor2, and the silo contains packages built with a new toolchain. So testing instructions as "simple" as: "test everything"
<rsalveti> ogra_: mir 0.5 also broke the hammerhead image: bug 1343198
<rsalveti> so yeah, it'd be good to test such landing on more devices (not necessarily hammerhead)
<rsalveti> but at least mako, flo and manta
<rsalveti> ops, wrong bug
<rsalveti> bug 1345533
<ogra_> no bot ?
<rsalveti> vacation maybe
<ogra_> ah, yeah, its summer in the northern hemisphere
<ogra_> summer vacation then ...
<mvo__> sil2100, Chipaca: hm, when I try to publish landing-009 I get: "2014-07-21 13:30:32,492 ERROR Some merge requests are not yet approved. Please review all merges and re-run the build job"
<Chipaca> mvo__: hm? wha?
<Chipaca> do I have to +1 something?
<mvo__> Chipaca: yeah, very odd, let me look over the branches
<sil2100> Yeah, it means there's a branch that's not yet Approved
<mvo__> Chipaca: https://code.launchpad.net/~chipaca/ubuntu-push/the-push-automatic/+merge/227420 is in state "needs review", someone needs to set it to approved
 * Chipaca approves
<Chipaca> there
<oSoMoN> sil2100, hey, can silo 12 be published, please?
<mvo__> Chipaca: thanks, its happier now, looking over the debdiff of the debian changes (https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-009-2-publish/44/artifact/packaging_changes_ubuntu-push_0.49+14.10.20140721.1-0ubuntu1.diff) I can see e.g. changes in what looks like a already released debian/changelog stanza. is this on purpose or a accident?
<mvo__> oSoMoN: I can publish it if everytihng is ready and tested
<sil2100> mvo__: ^ can you take a lookie once you're free? ;)
<oSoMoN> mvo__, it’s ready and tested indeed, all it needs is publication
<Chipaca> mvo__: it might be? can you point me at the line?
<mvo__> Chipaca: the bits after "@@ -11,6 +64,10 @@"
<mvo__> oSoMoN: thanks! publishing now
<mvo__> Chipaca: there is also a "+  [ John R. Lenton ]\n[Samuele Pedroni]" at the beginging of the changelog, but that could be a merge artifact, not sure if you can do much about it
<oSoMoN> mvo__, thanks
<mvo__> Chipaca: other than that the debian/* changes look fine
<Chipaca> mvo__: sorry, was in a meeting and couldn't focus on this and that at the same time. What artifact are you referring to when you say "@@ -11,6etc"?
 * Chipaca is in a maze of diffs, all different
<Chipaca> mvo__: i saw the [john]\n[samuele] thing, wondering if it's worth fixing -- last couple of merges the names were stripped out anyway
<Chipaca> makes reading the changelog harder, but eh
<Chipaca> dammit, you pointed me *at* the diff
 * Chipaca reads that
<Chipaca> mvo__: that seems like a bad merge, possibly our side of things
<mvo__> Chipaca: yeah, the [joh]\n[samuele] is just costmetic, the other one is more important to not add entries that are not really valid :)
<Chipaca> mvo__: those same lines (different wording) are in the right changelog
<Chipaca> mvo__: i need to fix the branch, and re-build. Give me a few.
<mvo__> Chipaca: no problem, just let me know when you are ready and I'm happy to click the right button
<fginther> camako, looking at the scripts in lp:~mir-team/+junk/mir-medium-test-runner-for-jenkins and the console log. Those tests are getting stuck here: exec_with_adb_user "/sbin/initctl stop unity8"
<fginther> camako, and then the build timesout out waiting for that to return
<davmor2> tvoss: there is a regression in mediascanner, it is not collecting artwork/showing the music title for an age http://davmor2.co.uk/~davmor2/screenshots-phone/device-2014-07-21-150018.png  this then became http://davmor2.co.uk/~davmor2/screenshots-phone/device-2014-07-21-150207.png just before the screen blanked so 45-55 seconds.
<tvoss> davmor2, ack, let me look into it
<tvoss> davmor2, is that an otherwise unknown regression?
<davmor2> tvoss: let me double check, I think previously it showed the title and the music notes in a blank tile if it didn't know or until it updated
<davmor2> tvoss: yeap like this http://davmor2.co.uk/~davmor2/screenshots-phone/device-2014-07-21-150837.png  note the title only appears on the one at the front but you get the idea of what I'm used to seeing while it refreshes.
<davmor2> tvoss: which is what is happening now for a group of say 20 or so at a time with the screen nearly blanking on each group
<tvoss> davmor2, ack
<sil2100> geh, I feel bad today...
<ogra_> xnox, do you do the meta upload too (for indicator-transfer) ?
<xnox> ogra_: no, merge only.
<xnox> ogra_: not that urgent to land.
<tvoss> davmor2, mediascanner2 rebuilding in silo
<davmor2> tvoss: nice
<Chipaca> mvo__: done
<Chipaca> queuebot: you so slow lol
<mvo__> Chipaca: thanks, on it
<tvoss> davmor2, should be upgradeable
<cyphermox_> ChickenCutlass: seb128: brendand: let's land ubuntu-system-settings for the bluetooth updates today hopefully...
<cyphermox_> brendand: I've updated the manual tests document
<seb128> cyphermox_, no
<ChickenCutlass> yes let's land asap
<cyphermox_> seb128: any other things you'd like to land in u-s-s?
<seb128> cyphermox_, there is a landing we just put in the landing queue and I'm reviewing your changes and have needs fixing comments coming
<cyphermox_> ok
<cjwatson> bfiller: How's silo 1 looking?
<bfiller> cjwatson: I commented in the landing sheet
<bfiller> cjwatson: ready to go from my perspective, just wanted clarification of steps. Typically we release the silo then generate the click from trunk once it's merged
<cjwatson> bfiller: We can't in this case, circular
<bfiller> cjwatson: right
<bfiller> cjwatson: should I manually merge to trunk then generate and upload click?
<cjwatson> bfiller: Can't go on trunk until it's in utopic, can't reach utopic until we unblock the exiv2 transition, can't unblock that transition until we have this in the store
<davmor2> tvoss: got it now let see what happens
<bfiller> cjwatson: shall I upload the version that I built in jenkins?
<cjwatson> bfiller: Couldn't we release this to utopic-proposed, and then generate the click package from ~ps-jenkins/gallery-app/utopic-proposed?
<cjwatson> Or from something equivalent
<cjwatson> At least that way it's clearly on track
<bfiller> cjwatson: that sounds like a plan
<davmor2> tvoss: that looks better :)
<tvoss> davmor2, awesome
<bfiller> cjwatson: can you take care of that and ping me once it's in proposed and I can generate the click and upload
<cjwatson> bfiller: Hm, important to make sure versions are correct I guess
<cjwatson> bfiller: the utopic-proposed branch has slightly fewer revisions than trunk does due to translation updates automatically committed to trunk
<cjwatson> bfiller: So maybe a manual merge to trunk would be safest, so that it correctly comes out as revision 1017 ...?
<bfiller> cjwatson: that works
<cjwatson> sil2100: ^- do you see any problems with this plan?
<sil2100> cjwatson, bfiller: I didn't backlog everything, but we could wait for it to get to utopic-proposed and then force merging it to trunk (as if it was released) and roll out a click package from trunk?
<cjwatson> Right, that was the plan
<sil2100> cjwatson, bfiller: so just using CI Train for that
<cjwatson> bfiller: OK, I'll go ahead and release this to -proposed
<cjwatson> sil2100: Oh, for the merge as well?
<sil2100> cjwatson: yes, you can force the merge and clean to merge the change even though it didn't reach the destination yet
<sil2100> We do that for some SRUs
<sil2100> If we know that it's in -proposed and passed all verifications for bugs, we allow merging it in already
<cjwatson> I guess so - we just need to make sure not to build gallery-app again until the transition's done
<sil2100> Ok
<sil2100> Indeed
<cjwatson> Which is now a matter of hassling the security team until they review an MIR
<seb128> cyphermox_, ok, commented with a list of need fixing
<seb128> cyphermox_, I didn't code review, just played with it a bit
<cjwatson> argh some more blockers have appeared
<seb128> cyphermox_, but commenting anyway if you want to start working on fixing some of the issues
<cyphermox_> seb128: sure
<cjwatson> hate hate hate
<sil2100> brendand: btw. any luck with the autopilot timestamp thingie?
<tvoss> davmor2, do you keep on testing?
<davmor2> tvoss: yeap lot to test, Everything :)
<tvoss> davmor2, lol
<brendand> sil2100, i'll talk to elopio about working around it. that's the only option at the moment
<balloons> sil2100, I was just asking about that :-) I pushed a workaround for the toolkit tests at least on friday
<davmor2> meh never noticed that before me files a bug for the teams to unify on names.
<Laney> seb128: you took out the test fixes?
<seb128> Laney, what where?
<Laney> I thought I saw them in the uss landing
<cyphermox_> seb128: sounds like your bluetooth is broke too
<sil2100> balloons: hi! For the timestamp problems? :)
<seb128> Laney, which ones?
<Laney> oh wait
<balloons> sil2100, yes..
<seb128> Laney, silo 004 has it?
<Laney> line 31 is another one
<Laney> got confused
<sil2100> hmmm
<seb128> cyphermox_, "too"?
<sil2100> balloons: we still have tons of failures, so I thought we didn't have any workarounds for that one
<balloons> sil2100, it hasn't landed but it works. I'll work on getting the sdk team to review
<seb128> Laney, silo 004 is good for you then?
<sil2100> Oh
<davmor2> sil2100: in the lack of a popey for confirmation can you quickly drag down the network indicator no the name mobile settings click on it and then tell me the name of the section it takes you too please
<cyphermox_> seb128: part of the issue seems that your bluez may not have started properly
<Laney> seb128: just wanted to check if the replaceme worked
<sil2100> balloons: how many failures does it fix?
<seb128> Laney, let me know if it does ;-)
<Laney> seb128: looks right
<seb128> great
<cyphermox_> seb128: wait, scratch that, that's the remote device
<balloons> sil2100, it will allow the UITK to pass again. thomi rejected my change to AP to fix everything ;-) Looks like it's harder than my proposed fix
<sil2100> davmor2: hm, I would have to re-flash my phone, can you wait for that?
<davmor2> sil2100: it's possible in any image so that shouldn't be an issue unless you flashed android back on it ;)
<sil2100> Ah, oh!
<ogra_> yay, statically linked gallery-app
<ogra_> \o/
<ogra_> cjwatson, so theoretically we should be ablke to unseed exiv2 now
<sil2100> davmor2: I clicked Cellular settings and it takes me to the Cellular section
<sil2100> davmor2: when clicking on Wi-Fi settings it takes em to Wi-Fi
<davmor2> sil2100: ah it is a recent change then that's why I didn't see it before, I wonder if it is english GB as language setting from the welcome screen
<davmor2> sil2100: I see mobile settings instead of cellular and then it takes me to the cellular page in the settings app
<cjwatson> ogra_: Right, I know, just waiting for a couple of other things
<sil2100> Oh, ok, well... my image is quite outdated so maybe it changed now
<cjwatson> ogra_: Do we normally silo ubuntu-touch-meta or just upload directly?
<ogra_> just directly
<ogra_> onyl if it is a bunch of packages that also live in a silo we use silos for it
<davmor2> brendand: what do you see in network indicator mobile settings or cellular settings?
<ogra_> single additions/removals dont really need a silo
<brendand> davmor2, Mobile settings
<cjwatson> ogra_: OK.  We shouldn't unseed this until after the new gallery-app is in the store, but I can deal with it after that.
<davmor2> brendand: and did you pick English_GB when setting up the phone?
<ogra_> cjwatson, great, thanks !
<cjwatson> ogra_: (Note it's not entirely statically linked, it just statically links that one library, for now)
<ogra_> yeah
<brendand> davmor2, yes. because i speak english, and i'm in the uk
<ogra_> i saw the code change
<cjwatson> Somebody owes me the hour of my life I spent figuring out how to do that in cmake
<davmor2> brendand: I'm click on mobile settings and see where it takes you :)
<sil2100> ogra_: ok, so I don't feel to well today, could you lead todays meeting? I'll compose an e-mail later on, there's just some small things to discuss today anyway
<sil2100> ogra_: just that there's progress on the UITK front
<brendand> davmor2, to Cellular page in u-s-s
<davmor2> brendand: So not the Mobile page then ;)
<sil2100> ogra_: btw. how's the manta situation? Did the Mir guys mention anything?
<ogra_> sil2100, right, i think thats our major issue today
<brendand> davmor2, nope
<ogra_> sil2100, yeah kgunn has put the right people on the task
<ogra_> it is all handled fine
<brendand> davmor2, probably because there's no such thing :)
<sil2100> ogra_: as mentioned above, with UITK we have both issues almost done, at least well identified... the UITK autopilot issues are worked-around by balloons, waiting for release, and the qmlscene crash is identified and worked on a fix
<sil2100> ogra_: kalikiana has a fix for the crash even
<ogra_> cool !
<sil2100> Or workaround rather!
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/noScores/+merge/227541 <- it's EVIL but I guess that in this case I could even accept it ;)
 * sil2100 goes to lay down for a while
<kalikiana> I figured we'd want to avoid rewriting the whole way to pick unique filenames and possibly hitting other corner cases :-)
<brendand> sil2100, did balloons submit a workaround for the uitk failures?
<brendand> sil2100, i didn't see anything
<balloons> brendand, https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-1328600/+merge/227394.. MP's go to staging for them, so they might be a bit hidden
<balloons> brendand, elopio pointed out there's one more test to update, so I'll do that now so it passes
<tvoss> slangasek, ping
<slangasek> tvoss: hi
<brendand> sil2100, stuck in another meeting
<tvoss> slangasek, so davmor2 finished his testing :) all good \o/
<slangasek> tvoss: huzzah
<tvoss> slangasek, with that, we can walk through all the mps again and see if they are all top-approved before finally publishing :)
<slangasek> tvoss: why do we need to do that?
<tvoss> slangasek, not sure that all are top-approved and I thought the publishing step would fail if they were not
<tvoss> slangasek, https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/platform-api/explicit-gcc-version/+merge/227511
<tvoss> thostr_, you marked https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/indicator-datetime/make-gcc-version-explicit/+merge/224467 as "Needs fixing"?
<thostr_> tvoss: IIRC that was about the gcc or g++-4.9 string.... charles ^^^
<charles> ...?
 * charles looks
<tvoss> slangasek, there is a merge conflict here: https://code.launchpad.net/~vorlon/media-hub/explicit-gcc-version/+merge/226567
<charles> thostr_, you approved with a LGTM, then marked 'needs fixing' without comment...
<thostr_> charles: yes, because later I detected something wrong.... at least that's what I remember
<slangasek> tvoss: merge conflict> yes, someone appears to have been manually creating changelog entries ;)
<thostr_> charles: can you quickly check the gcc string?
<slangasek> tvoss: FWIW, I don't believe there's any technical reason that top-approval should be required for publication
<cjwatson> No technical reason but citrain makes you override it if not, and it seems generally sensible to get it
<tvoss> slangasek, okay ... would be great to have them top-approved to merge&clean as soon as possible :)
<tvoss> slangasek, sorry for the changelog thingy :)
<charles> thostr_, tvoss, the changes are the same as in the other indicator-make-gcc-version-explicit MPs...
<tvoss> slangasek, can you fix in your branch?
<slangasek> yes, fixing
<charles> thostr_, I don't understand what you mean, I don't see a problem in the diff
<tvoss> cjwatson, could you revisit: https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/pay-service/explicit-gcc-version/+merge/224763
<slangasek> tvoss: fixed
<tvoss> slangasek, thanks
<charles> thostr_: it would have been better to add an explanation when marking as "Needs Fixing" ;-)
<seb128> kenvandine, Laney: can you help testing the settings in silo 004?
<seb128> I don't have a sim to run that part of the testplan
<tvoss> slangasek, would you mind top-approving here: https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/platform-api/explicit-gcc-version/+merge/227511
<tvoss> ?
<thostr_> charles: yeah....
<Laney> I don't have one with any credit
<Laney> is that required?
<kenvandine> seb128, sure
<seb128> Laney, not sure, in fact we don't even touch that panel in this landing, so not sure we need to test it at all, still would be good to just see if you can connect to your carrier
<cjwatson> tvoss: You don't seem to have addressed my comments
<tvoss> cjwatson, let me re-read
<cjwatson> I had two different comments both of which are still problems AFAICS
<thostr_> charles: or, it was the dh auto configure thingy...
<thostr_> charles: that didn't set the compiler env?
<tvoss> cjwatson, okay, let me see
<kenvandine> 854577
<kenvandine> whoops
<kenvandine> seb128, what needs testing?
<seb128> kenvandine, just install, restart settings, check that things seem to work fine (including update date in about panel)
<seb128> kenvandine, not sure we need to run the full testplan since we didn't do much changes (mostly about panel for the update timestamp and test bugfixes)
<tvoss> cjwatson, updated https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/pay-service/explicit-gcc-version/+merge/224763
<kenvandine> ok, nothing SIM specific :)
<seb128> no
<tvoss> slangasek, quick dinner, back after
<cjwatson> tvoss: thanks, approved
<robru> Laney, hey, did you build anything with that 0replaceme yet? Let me know how that works for you...
<Laney> robru: yeah, u-s-s in 004 has it, seems to have worked!
<robru> sweet
<kenvandine> seb128, yay... sounds!
<kenvandine> seb128, looks good to me
<robru> ogra_, has anything big landed during your shift? should I kick an image before publishing autopilot?
<sil2100> robru, ogra_: the meeting finished?
<robru> sil2100, yep
<robru> was short
<sil2100> robru: ah, I'll be pushing my second (better!) approach to auto-m&c today probably, so watch out when you redeploy ;)
<sil2100> If I find enough strength for that
<robru> sil2100, heh, take it easy, you're no good to us dead from heat stroke! ;-)
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks, to me too
<seb128> Saviq, +1 from the settings side
<Saviq> seb128, anything I should still look at in there?
<Saviq> seb128, run autopilot?
<seb128> Saviq, no, it's fine, we tested it enough between us I think
<Saviq> seb128, ok cool, just running u8 now
<Laney> seb128: it seems fine to me
<Laney> seb128: we should put some more vertical spacing in I think
<Laney> the rows under 'System' look too close to me
<bfiller> sil2100: regarding gallery, let me know when the -proposed merges to trunk so I can generate a click from trunk
<bfiller> sil2100: or if I need to run merge and clean
<sil2100> bfiller: ah, let me take care of that ;)
<sil2100> robru: thanks ;p
 * sil2100 is a person of winter
<sil2100> I like sun and summer, but not when it's hot!
<sil2100> bfiller: ok, it's now merged in trunk
<seb128> Laney, yeah, feel free to mp a change for that
<Laney> will do
<bfiller> sil2100: thanks!
<sil2100> ogra_,davmor2: do we have a bug for the dead mantas?
<davmor2> sil2100: rsalveti does for the hammerhead and it is a similar issue so should fix both as I understand it
<sil2100> Can anyone throw me a bug number? ;)
<sil2100> For teh e-mail
<robru> kgunn, ^ bug number for that manta issue?
<kgunn> robru: lp: 1345533
<robru> sil2100, ^
<sil2100> Thank you!
* retoaded changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: retoaded | CI Train Status: #133 promoted | Need CI Train help? Ping: mvo_, trainguards | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<robru> Saviq, seb128, Laney: just did a big autopilot landing, I guess I'll wait for that to migrate, kick an image, and then publish silo 4
<Saviq> robru, ok
<tvoss> cjwatson, slangasek can I get your votes here?
<tvoss> https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/indicator-datetime/make-gcc-version-explicit/+merge/224467
<slangasek> tvoss: what are we voting on?
<bfiller> popey, cjwatson: new version of gallery-app uploaded to store if you could approve popey
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: robru | CI Train Status: #133 promoted | Need CI Train help? Ping: robru, trainguards | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<tvoss> slangasek, just a review please :-)
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 142 building (started: 20140721 19:15) ===
<robru> stgraber, ^^ did you land any changes to queuebot recently? not sure why it's double-pinging about new landings.
<robru> I suppose if people edit the description field after marking ready: yes it would double-ping. hrm
<stgraber> robru: haven't changed anything but yeah, I'd suspect someone editing the description after setting it ready
<tvoss> slangasek, ping
<tvoss> slangasek, seems like we have a build error for media-hub after I triggered a rebuild to match the latest version in the MP: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/180424031/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-amd64.media-hub_1.0.0%2B14.10.20140721-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<robru> stgraber, can I get a core dev ack? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-013-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_ubuntu-download-manager_0.7+14.10.20140721-0ubuntu1.diff
<kgunn> fginther: did you help camako turn on autolanding for mir0.5 branch ? or do i need to manual merge ?...its ok either way, i'm just shepherding a critical fix thru
<stgraber> robru: sorry, I'm busy and on vacation at the moment.
<fginther> kgunn, the problem was not resolved. I found the bit of test code that is causing the problem, but camako must have been offline or unable to respond to debug it further
<robru> stgraber, ah sorry, didn't know
<robru> stgraber, sign off IRC :-P
<robru> kenvandine, can I get a core dev ack? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-013-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_ubuntu-download-manager_0.7+14.10.20140721-0ubuntu1.diff
<stgraber> robru: I never sign off IRC because I use IRC for way more than just work stuff :)
<kgunn> fginther: no worries, i'll do it
<tvoss> slangasek, would be great if you could fix the build error and trigger a rebuild for media-hub. I could ask davmor2 for a more focused round of testing tomorrow morning before finally publishing
<tvoss> robru, ping
<robru> tvoss, pong
<tvoss> robru, hey there :) silo8 is almost good to go and I would like to avoid a resync to trunk
<tvoss> robru, could you make sure that silo 8 takes the lock on the packages in it?
<tvoss> asac, ^
<robru> tvoss, oh ok
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: robru | CI Train Status: #133 promoted | Need CI Train help? Ping: robru, trainguards | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does. Silo 8 is incoming! Don't release anything that conflicts with it!
<robru> tvoss, so I'm taking lunch in an hour, but my official EOD isn't until 5 hours from now, and I'll probably even be around a bit after that, so just ping me when you're ready to publish
<tvoss> robru, I will EOD now, kinda late here
<tvoss> robru, would be great if you could hand over the information to the next shift :)
<robru> tvoss, oh, so you're aiming to publish tomorrow?
<tvoss> robru, yup
<robru> tvoss, ok
<tvoss> robru, thanks a lot
<robru> tvoss, no worries!
<slangasek> tvoss: media-hub> right, looking; however, why do we think another round of testing is needed?
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 142 DONE (finished: 20140721 20:45) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/142.changes ===
<slangasek> tvoss: also, this media-hub build failure is clearly unrelated to the gcc change; is someone else likely to be working on fixing it?
<slangasek> jhodapp: are you by any chance looking at the media-hub FTBFS introduced by the new gst?  Don't want to step on your toes, and we need to get https://code.launchpad.net/~vorlon/media-hub/explicit-gcc-version/+merge/226567 landed for g++4.9
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #133 promoted | Need CI Train help? Ping: robru, trainguards | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does. Silo 8 is incoming! Don't release anything that conflicts with it!
 * robru -> lunch
<jhodapp> slangasek: no I'm not
<kgunn> robru: hey, sorry to double pester behind the bot...but its a hot one, can i get a silo for the mir fix ? line 32
<robru> kgunn, sorry, was on lunch, can assign now
<robru> kgunn, you got silo 4, and building: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-004-1-build/145/console
<kgunn> thanks!
<robru> you're welcome!
<robru> infinity, cjwatson: anybody around for a packaging ack? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-013-2-publish/62/artifact/packaging_changes_ubuntu-download-manager_0.7+14.10.20140721-0ubuntu1.diff
<infinity> robru: Looking.
<robru> infinity, thanks!
<infinity> robru: Looks reasonable to me.
<robru> infinity, thanks!
<infinity> robru: That symbol version should be higher, but if, as stated, nothing really uses this yet anyway, meh.
<robru> ah ok
<infinity> robru: But, actually, please fix that.
<robru> infinity, oh i hit publish already
<infinity> robru: That new symbol should be 0.7+14.10.20140721
<infinity> robru: Oh.  Well, ask them to fix it in trunk. ;)
<robru> infinity, or it could be 0replaceme ;-)
<robru> infinity, ok
<infinity> robru: It's harmless to get it wrong when there's no danger of partial upgrades happening, but it's also a nice changelog for when symbols were added.
<infinity> robru: (Basically, what that symbols file means is that if a package starts using that symbol, it will depend on libthing (>= old-version) when it should depend on (>= version-where-symbol-appeared))
<robru> infinity, ahh i see
<robru> I'll prep a branch to fix that
<infinity> robru: Looking at the small amount of context there, I suspect they're bumping upstream version when they change the API, so those could be simplified to "0.4" and "0.7" etc, rather than the whole ugly version string.
<infinity> robru: At least, in that case, we went from 0.6 to 0.7
<infinity> robru: Which would have the nice side effect of making this sort of thing more backportable, should that be needed in the future (ie: 0.7+14.04 is << 0.7+14.10, but both are >> 0.7)
<infinity> Probably not neede for this specific package, but worth thinking about.  Symbol versions should reflect upstream changes, except in the really weird case where a Debian patch adds a symbol.
<robru> infinity, technically the +14... is part of the upstream version number, but the line is blurry when we're the upstream.
<infinity> robru: Right, in the Debian sense, foo+release+date is the "upstream" version, but in the upstream versus daily release sense, I'd contend the real upstream version there is just 0.7
<infinity> Or, at least, from the POV of symbol versioning.
<infinity> THe rest is muddier. :P
<robru> infinity, so you want to see it like this? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~robru/ubuntu-download-manager/utopic-proposed/revision/316
<infinity> robru: Yeah.  Realistically, the +foo should be stripped from all of them, so it's more obvious what we're going for there (and even as a subtle reminder that API additions should be bumping that version).
<infinity> Cause tracking API/ABI changes by a datestamp could well lead to madness (see above argument, re: backportability)
<robru> infinity, it's not *really* a datestamp though. it's version by upstream + by distro release series before the datestamp bit.
<infinity> We won't backport any of this from U to T, but we may well see backports and forward ports between U and V.
<infinity> robru: Right, it's a date twice, though.  Just one happens to be an Ubuntu version. ;)
<infinity> robru: The point is that a dependency of >> 0.7+14.10 is wrong, if 0.7+14.04 can also satisfy it, and the obvious choice is 0.7
<infinity> (Same for the 0.4, etc)
<robru> ah, ok
<infinity> robru: I doubt it matter at all for this specific thing (yet), if it'll generally only exist in system images, but best practices and all, and it may well be abused by apt later (ie: when it ends up on my desktop some day).
<infinity> And making apt's life easier on partial upgrades by not forcing it to sort out upgrade ordering it doesn't need to is always a win.
<robru> cool
<slangasek> jhodapp: pushed a fix for the gst-induced FTBFS to lp:~vorlon/media-hub/explicit-gcc-version.  Do you prefer that I separate this out into a separate branch for review?
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-07-22
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 143 building (started: 20140722 02:05) ===
<rsalveti> robru: still around?
<robru> rsalveti, sure
<rsalveti> robru: someone from the mir team changed the changelog version for silo 4 with a lower one, but we already had a package built with the previous version in there (5.1 that got changed to 5.0 again)
<rsalveti> robru: not sure if we had a way to make sure the package was completely removed before trying to build the new version
<rsalveti> so I just released the silo and will allocate another one, was that the right thing to do?
<robru> rsalveti, hrm, yeah this is a tricky problem, i've seen this once before, with mir as well actually ;-)
<rsalveti> yeah :-)
<rsalveti> was landing that mr at the same time someone changed it again
<robru> rsalveti, you might need to poke an archive admin to go in a more completely delete the wrong-versioned packages, but starting over in a fresh silo was a good first step.
<rsalveti> but creating this issue
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> robru: mind allocating a new silo for 32 then?
<rsalveti> it's currently releasing silo 4 there
<robru> rsalveti, k, it's got silo 12 now
<rsalveti> robru: thanks!
<robru> rsalveti, you're welcome!
<kgunn> rsalveti: robru so why'd my stuff move ?
<rsalveti> kgunn: because daflu rejected 5.1
<rsalveti> and moved back to 5.0
<rsalveti> so we had to clean up and start fresh, because of version changes
<kgunn> wtf
<rsalveti> kgunn: check the mr
<robru> kgunn, PPAs reject uploads of a lower version once a higher version has been introduced. So 0.5.1 was already in the PPA, you can't upload 0.5.0 there anymore
<kgunn> rsalveti: its just that i actually could have guessed that was why w/o asking
<kgunn> he rejects stuff b/c it exists
<rsalveti> right
<kgunn> rsalveti: per the comment in them mp...the reject/change that was made was optional
<kgunn> so i'm not really sure i tested nexus10 correctly or not
<kgunn> it moved right in the middle
<rsalveti> right, but didn't want to decide what to do there, just wanted to land it :-)
<kgunn> yeah i know
<kgunn> :-/
<rsalveti> I tested it already, was already good to be landed
<kgunn> rsalveti: i tested it on n4 and n10 (i think)
<kgunn> rsalveti: i was working on testing it on n7
<rsalveti> I tested the previous one with mako, flo, manta and nexus 5
<rsalveti> all good
<rsalveti> as only the changelog itself changed, we should be good once the build is done
<kgunn> rsalveti: yep, n4 and n10 were good for me too
<rsalveti> great
<kgunn> are you on for much longer ?
<rsalveti> yup, can watch that
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 143 DONE (finished: 20140722 03:35) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/143.changes ===
<kgunn> rsalveti: beat me to it...i just did sanity boots on all of them
<kgunn> just in case
<kgunn> all good
<rsalveti> yeah, same her
<rsalveti> great
<kgunn> ok bed for me
<bzoltan> rsalveti:  do you know anybody around who could review an MR for the ubuntu-seeds?
<rsalveti> bzoltan: which mr?
<bzoltan> rsalveti: This -> https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-seeds/add_telephony/+merge/227665
<bzoltan> rsalveti:  I just added a QML plugin to the SDK
<rsalveti> sure, let me get that to the archive
<bzoltan> rsalveti: Thanks a lot!
<rsalveti> bzoltan: done
<bzoltan> rsalveti:  thank you a lot!
<tvoss> davmor2, ping
<tvoss> davmor2, when you are available: we rebuilt two packages in silo 8, pay service and media hub. Could you give it another spin with a focus on payments and media playback, respectively?
<thostr_> sil2100: can I get silos for line 15 and 23?
<sil2100> thostr_: let me assign those, but later cjwatson will be your train-guide :)
<thostr_> sil2100: ack. thanks
* cjwatson changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #133 promoted | Need CI Train help? Ping: cjwatson | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does. Silo 8 is incoming! Don't release anything that conflicts with it!
<cjwatson> ... except that I'm going to need to reboot my home server soon as it's throwing worrying filesystem errors
<cjwatson> (new disk on order)
<cjwatson> actually, let me do that now.  back in a bit
<sil2100> grrr
<jibel> hey, could anyone have a look at bug 1344047 ? it is a very frequent crash.
<jibel> this is problem https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/7fbb29cd16437f0b85c68abcc20d4d0b6cea0c13
<sil2100> thostr_: ok, so...
<sil2100> thostr_: let me just consult this with tvoss
<sil2100> thostr_: since the silos haven't been assigned because they conflict with silo 008 which is scheduled for landing soon
<sil2100> tvoss: ping
<tvoss> sil2100, yup, waiting for davmor2 to do a final round of testing
<tvoss> thostr_, ping for https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/indicator-datetime/make-gcc-version-explicit/+merge/224467
<sil2100> tvoss: what's the ETA for this to be ready to land then?
<tvoss> sil2100, before lunch hopefully
<tvoss> davmor2, ping
<davmor2> Morning all
<davmor2> tvoss: pong already ;)  What payment services do we have in play I didn't know we could currently
<davmor2> tvoss: oh and by the way, 09:30-10:00 I'm online for a meeting but 11:00-20:00 are my actual hours BST currently
<tvoss> davmor2, ah okay :)
<tvoss> davmor2, so I think the most important bit is media
<tvoss> thostr_, or do we have a test plan for the payments stuff?
<davmor2> can we buy 7Digital music maybe?
<tvoss> thostr_, ^
<thostr_> tvoss: first draft https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/pay-service
<thostr_> tvoss: will be more elaborate once we get the missing pieces/implementations in place
<tvoss> davmor2, ^
<davmor2> thanks guys
<Saviq> cihelp, hey guys, do you know anything about "g_dbus_connection_real_closed: Remote peer vanished with error: Underlying GIOStream returned 0 bytes on an async read (g-io-error-quark, 0). Exiting."?
<ogra_> looks like the counterpart process crashed
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> bzoltan: hello! Do you know the status of the 2 MR's for the workarounds of our UITK test problems?
<Saviq> ogra_, yeah, no related .crash I can find, though, and the phone just went dead (it happens during u8 autopilot, to me on the phone, to jenkins in the VM http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-mako/2477/console)
<psivaa> Saviq: that is happening during unity8 tests on mako and flo during smoke testing too
<ogra_> Saviq, i think psivaa saw it too in smoke tests
<Saviq> psivaa, yup
<Saviq> feels bad...
<psivaa> Saviq: unity8.shell.tests.test_upstart.UpstartIntegrationTests.test_expect_sigstop(Native Device) appears to be the offender
<Saviq> psivaa, hmm interesting, let me try
<Saviq> psivaa, yeah confirmed
<psivaa> Saviq: ack. thanks. shall i leave that with you then?
<psivaa> sil2100: ^
<Saviq> psivaa, I won't have the time I'm afraid, going into meetings with design in London onw
<Saviq> at least not for another 2h or so
<psivaa> Saviq: ok, i'll report a bug as sil2100 asked for anyone to pick up from
<tvoss> sil2100, ping
<psivaa> sil2100: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1346819 is the bug for the unity8 issue above
<sil2100> tvoss: pong!
<sil2100> psivaa: thanks!
<sil2100> cjwatson: ah, just you know - silo 008 is a rather high risk silo, so we would like to have an image build right before landing that silo
<jibel> sil2100, I filed bug 1346821, it's probably worth mentioning it on the landing email and adding it to the list of promotion blockers too.
 * sil2100 takes a look
<sil2100> jibel: oh my!
<cjwatson> sil2100: Sorry I missed the meeting; fsck is still running (!).  Anything else other than the image build thing that I should know about?
<sil2100> davmor2: are you busy? Could you take a look and see if you can reproduce the above bug ^ ?
<cjwatson> sil2100: Just an image build for comparison purposes?  Hopefully we don't need a full testing pass on it as well ...
<sil2100> cjwatson: no worries, in such cases we usually try to get an image built before the landing and right afterwards, only for comparison purposes
<tvoss> sil2100, did you kick off the image build, yet?
<sil2100> cjwatson: this way we have more chances to see what broke exactly
<sil2100> tvoss: no, but I guess it's the rigth time for that - testing almost done?
<cjwatson> Yup
<sil2100> ogra_, cjwatson, tvoss: ok, I'm kicking a new image now
<tvoss> sil2100, almost, reconfiguring with a different mp for the scopes api and rebuilding that package
<sil2100> Let's not land anything right now until this fetches all the packages, and maybe try landing nothing risky besides silo 008 before we kick an image 'after' the landing
<sil2100> I know it's a bother, but it's the safest way
<cjwatson> I have to say that I think we're overstating the riskiness, but whatever
<sil2100> cjwatson: could be, but I still remember the chaos caused by a single dbus-cpp rebuild against 4.8 which casued some blocking regressions in the location service
<cjwatson> After which we went back and took all this care :)
<sil2100> ;)
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 144 building (started: 20140722 10:00) ===
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: psivaa | CI Train Status: #133 promoted | Need CI Train help? Ping: cjwatson | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does. Silo 8 is incoming! Don't release anything that conflicts with it!
<sil2100> dpm: hello!
<sil2100> dpm: were you able to get someone working on the AP failures in filemanager and calendar?
<tvoss> davmor2, unity-scopes-api rebuild done
<davmor2> tvoss: right updating
<tvoss> davmor2, thanks
<dpm> hi sil2100, I'm in touch with brendand re: file manager, but we haven't found anyone yet. Calendar I was not aware of
<sil2100> dpm: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1343916 <- it's in the daily e-mail if anything
<brendand> dpm, i think i didn't ping you directly about the calendar one yet, but i did ping the channel. no worries anyway
<tvoss> sil2100, is the pre-silo8 image build done?
<sil2100> tvoss: it started around an hour ago, so I guess it should have already pulled in all the packages
<tvoss> sil2100, ack
<camako> fginther, @the mir0.5 CI failures, I looked around and tried to repro locally but couldn't. I don't have even a high level understanding of CI, and not sure what happens before the script gets to the point of failure. Since we see these failures only for 0.5 MPs, there must be a configuration difference between devel and 0.5. But I'm not sure how to check that. Could you help?
<camako> fginther, curiously I see lines like this one :
<camako> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7835410/
<camako> right before the point of failure
<Saviq> psivaa, did you investigate bug #1346819 at all?
<psivaa> Saviq: no, sorry I dint.
<Saviq> psivaa, that's ok, just wanted to know
<cjwatson> sil2100: It'd take a while for things to propagate through -proposed anyway.  You can see build progress on https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/utopic/ubuntu-touch
<cjwatson> (Which I could look at except I'm still tethering ...)
<cjwatson> sil2100: Ah, it's done from cdimage's point of view; maybe it's still dealing with system-images
<cjwatson> tvoss: ^-
<sil2100> cjwatson: right, I'm not sure if tvoss's silo is already finished testing
<sil2100> tvoss: ?
<tvoss> cjwatson, thanks for the update
<tvoss> sil2100, nope, not yet
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 144 DONE (finished: 20140722 11:35) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/144.changes ===
<tvoss> thostr_, ping
<thostr_> tvoss: pong
<tvoss> davmor2, thostr_ just confirmed that you don't need to test pay
<thostr_> davmor2: it's still disabled by default, so don't worry about it right now
<davmor2> in that case everything else I needed to test worked as expected
<thostr_> davmor2: so, land land land....
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cprov | CI Train Status: #133 promoted | Need CI Train help? Ping: cjwatson | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does. Silo 8 is incoming! Don't release anything that conflicts with it!
<davmor2> sil2100, thostr_, tvoss: I'm happy for silo 008 to hit the phone
<tvoss> davmor2, \o/
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> cjwatson: can you handle it ^ ?
 * tvoss hides away
<sil2100> Ok, I see cjwatson is busy, let me publish
<sil2100> I guess we'll need a core dev approving all those
<sil2100> cjwatson, ogra_: could anyone of you take a look at those many packaging diffs?
<sil2100> cjwatson, ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7835889/
<sil2100> uh
<sil2100> Ok, let me approve all the universe ones and then ask Didier for the rest (also the ones with new binary packages)
<tvoss> sil2100, do you guys need me for silo 8? if not, I would step out to run some errands
<sil2100> tvoss: I guess we should be fine, the changes look ok packaging-wise but some core-devs and archive admin need to +1 some of them
<cjwatson> sil2100: Sorry, I'd gone out for lunch
<cjwatson> I'm here now
<cjwatson> sil2100: Which ones are left?
<sil2100> cjwatson: no problem ;) There's just a ton of packaging changes to +1 - most of them seem to be from main, but I'm looking at indicator-location now which is universe
<t1mp> I'm having some problems with a unit test on jenkins - https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-sdk-team-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-staging-utopic-amd64-autolanding/219/console
<cjwatson> OK, I'll just go through the lot, I think I've previously reviewed most of them anyway ...
<t1mp> I'm getting a failure 0.1.49+14.10.20140715bzr1130pkg0utopic219/modules/Ubuntu/Components/Icon11.qml:35:5: QML Image: Invalid image data: file:///usr/share/icons/suru/actions/scalable/search.svg
<sil2100> But I took a quick look at most of them and they seem to be safe soname bumps and gcc dep-changes
<t1mp> when I flash my local phone, that file exists. Could it be that on jenkins it is not there? Is there a way to check?
<sil2100> cprov: ^ :)
<ogra_> cjwatson, sil2100,  sorrry, busy with developer mode ... i can do left over reviews later today though
<cprov> t1mp: let me find someone to help you, one minute
<cjwatson> ogra_: It's OK, I'll deal with them
<t1mp> cprov: ok, thanks
<ogra_> thanks
<cjwatson> They're all meant to have an AA check anyway
<sil2100> Those that have soname bumps at least
<cjwatson> Yeah
<cjwatson> But that's lots
<kenvandine> sil2100, kgunn: i'm going to do a settings landing, silo 6 will need a rebuild
<cjwatson> kenvandine: please hold until we have silo 8 done
<kenvandine> silo 8?
<kenvandine> ok
<cjwatson> topic
<seb128> why%?
<cjwatson> settings is on the phone, isn't it?
<kenvandine> ok, just preparing a silo
<seb128> settings doesn't conflict with 8
<cjwatson> oh, preparing a silo is fine
<kenvandine> and settings isn't in 8
<seb128> yeah
<cjwatson> seb128: yeah, but we're trying to get an image that just changes that so that people don't misattribute test failures to it
<seb128> the topic says "anything that conflicts"
<seb128> cjwatson, well, you pointed to the topic, but that's not what the topic says ;-)
<cjwatson> I'm not going to argue about this, it's slowing me down
<seb128> ups
<kenvandine> i'll be sure not to publish it until that's cleared
<seb128> cjwatson, sorry, closed tab rather than topic details
<ogra_> seb128, everything conflicts ... simple ;)
<cjwatson> tvoss: Was the removal of -DUNITY_DLL_EXPORTS from unity-scopes-api deliberate?  https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-scopes-api/require-g++-4.9/+merge/227386
<cjwatson> that's the only questionable thing I see here
<tvoss> cjwatson, I *think* so, mhr3^
<tvoss> thostr_, ^
<cjwatson> seb128: shouldn't be long now anyway
<seb128> cjwatson, right, as kenvandine said we are just starting to build in a silo
<mhr3> tvoss, cjwatson, we use symbol map, so it's uncessary
<thostr_> really mhr3 to answer...
<seb128> so time it builds/get tested/etc
<mhr3> unnecessary*
<tvoss> mhr3, ack and thx
<tvoss> cjwatson, seems to be good then
<cjwatson> ok, cool
<cjwatson> core-dev/AA ack, publishing
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> cjwatson: thanks!
<tvoss> cjohnston, thanks :)
<tvoss> \o/
<tvoss> sil2100, running out for an errand now, can you hit merge&clean on silo 8 once things are published?
<sil2100> tvoss: sure thing :)
<cjwatson> tvoss: I'll deal with it
<tvoss> cjwatson, thanks
<cjwatson> it may yet need -proposed handholding
 * tvoss|errands imagines cjwatson herding a bunch of packages through the proposed landscape :)
<cjwatson> feels like that some days
<ogra_> just send the dog
<cprov> t1mp: I am not sure which package provides/installs /usr/share/icons/suru. I suspect it is not available in build time. Did you try to build your package in a PPA as well ? does it work as expected ?
<bfiller> sil2100: can you please republish silo 16? the MR's are now all approved
<t1mp> cprov: suru-icon-theme is the package, and it is in depends and build-depends
<cjwatson> bfiller: Let's get an image following the silo 8 landing first
<cjwatson> Hopefully won't be long
<cprov> t1mp: okay, are you also using pbuilder locally ?
<cprov> t1mp: one alternative is to merge the corresponding trunk and try to build in a LP PPA, so we can compare logs and results.
<t1mp> cprov: no, I'm building locally using simply qmake && make
<t1mp> cprov: building of packages always happens automatically for me for the MRs, and I never pushed to a PPA yet (it is all configured to be automatic for the UITK project)
<cprov> t1mp: if you have the time to do the experiments above, it will be a proper way to find out what is wrong and where.
<t1mp> cprov: not really, I am at a sprint this week with a lot of new design stuff to implement so it will have to wait till next week
<t1mp> renatu: ^actually, was the branch that I made for you built on a PPA?
<Saviq> psivaa, sil2100, btw, found out the unity8 dbus issue, will have a fix soon
<sil2100> Saviq: excellent! Thanks :)
<sil2100> Great news
<cprov> t1mp: no worries, if it's not urgent, I can try something later today to help you with debugging.
<t1mp> cprov: I need it for some changes that we would like to have this week to review with the designers, but it is not the most critical thing right now
<t1mp> cprov: the branch that I asked renatu about includes the test that fails in my MR, and it is being built on a PPA so I don't know yet if the tests fail there
<psivaa> Saviq: ack, saw your comment in the bug. thanks :)
<fginther> camako, for the mir 0.5 builds, does it need to build against the mir staging PPA?
<camako> fginther, no just from the branch
<fginther> camako, ack
<mhr3> sil2100, ping?
<sil2100> mhr3: pong?
<mhr3> sil2100, could i get silo for #15? i know scopes are landing right now, but would really need it, will rebuild once the 4.9 stuff lands
<sil2100> mhr3: ok, sure, cjwatson is the sheriff right now but I'll assign it to you with override
<mhr3> sil2100, ah, ok, thx
<davmor2> sil2100, ogra_: is it wrong to get so excited about the fact that the transfer indicator goes green when you install apps :D
<davmor2> kgunn: did the manta fix land in a silo in the end?
<ogra_> i wonder why everything needs to be green nowadays
<davmor2> ogra_: They listen in to our meeting about everything being green and took it literally?
<ogra_> well, we should tell the designers they shouldnt take us to serious then :)
<kgunn> davmor2: yes, rsalveti & i tested and landed that late last night
<davmor2> kgunn: you guys rock so latest image should have it and I can install it immediately then right?
<kgunn> davmor2: i'm not sure which image..but yeah, in theory
<kgunn> :)
 * davmor2 plugs his manta into the pc
<davmor2> kgunn: \o/ working manta !
<bfiller> sil2100: I need a silo for line 33 please, it's ok if it conflicts - we will manage it. Mostly for testing during the UI/Design sprint happening now
<cjwatson> bfiller: I'll deal with it (see topic for the main train operator of the day)
<bfiller> cjwatson: great, thanks
<ogra_> "CD image ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/daily-preinstalled failed to build on 20140722.1"
<cjwatson> tvoss|errands: OK, first problem detected by -proposed: trust-store-tests needs to depend on libtrust-store1 rather than libtrust-store0.  Please could you fix that and build in silo 8?
<ogra_> \o/
 * ogra_ dances
<cjwatson> ogra_: feel free to ignore for now :)
<ogra_> the subsequent ones i will ... the first one was exciting to see :)
<cjwatson>     * armhf: account-plugin-ubuntuone, indicator-network, libconnectivity-cpp-dev, libconnectivity-cpp0, libtrust-store-dev, libtrust-store0, qtubuntu-media, trust-store-tests, ubuntu-desktop-next, ubuntu-push-autopilot, ubuntu-system-settings, ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, ubuntu-system-settings-wizard, ubuntu-touch, unity-scope-click
<cjwatson> that's from
<cjwatson> Trying easy from autohinter: process-cpp/2.0.0+14.10.20140718-0ubuntu1 unity-mir/0.5+14.10.20140718-0ubuntu1 location-service/2.0.0+14.10.20140718.2-0ubuntu1 unity-scopes-api/0.5.2+14.10.20140722-0ubuntu1 dbus-cpp/4.0.0+14.10.20140718-0ubuntu1 net-cpp/1.0.0+14.10.20140718-0ubuntu1 platform-api/2.1.0+14.10.20140721-0ubuntu1 media-hub/1.0.0+14.10.20140722-0ubuntu1 mediascanner2/0.101+14.10.20140721-0ubuntu1
<cjwatson> indicator-datetime indicator-location indicator-transfer unity-api unity-scope-mediascanner   all went in
<sil2100> hm
<cjwatson> I guess that means that   net-cpp pay-service trust-store   are blocked at an earlier stage (trust-store explained earlier)
<cjwatson> oh, not net-cpp
<sil2100> net-cpp finished all the tests so it should be fine
<cjwatson> net-cpp is part of that set, ignore that
<cjwatson> might just need to hint pay-service into the set as well
<cjwatson> I'll do that, but trust-store will need to be fixed
<sil2100> Yeah, pay-service looks ok in overall, so it shouldn't be blocked - but I see trust-store has some dep problems
<cjwatson> can somebody review it if I whip up a branch?
<cjwatson> and then we can shove it into silo 8
<sil2100> Sure, I can try that, not sure if tvoss|errands is around
<cjwatson> I have a call now though, so will be in the background
<slangasek> tvoss|errands: so, what's left for silo 008?
<sil2100> slangasek: cjwatson is resolving the trust-store problem to get it migrated from -proposed
<slangasek> sil2100: oh, hadn't seen that it was published - yay
<sil2100> t1mp: hey!
<sil2100> t1mp: how does the status of the two fixes for our UITK issues going?
<sil2100> Since I didn't hear back from bzoltan
<sil2100> kalikiana: hey! I saw that your UITK-AP-fix workaround merge is still not approved - is there any problem?
<balloons> sil2100, kalikiana and my fix were merged to staging a bit ago
<t1mp> cprov: apparently the failures we discussed before passed in the PPA for silo 15
<sil2100> balloons: yeah, saw that, thanks :)
<t1mp> sil2100: the uitk ap test workaround for the timestamps is in our staging now
<t1mp> sil2100: for the qmlscene crashes I don't know
<t1mp> kalikiana: ^ what's up with the qmlscene crash fix?
<t1mp> ah.. it was merged also :)
<cjwatson> sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/trust-store/tests-dep/+merge/227776
<cjwatson> slangasek: ^-
<t1mp> sil2100: this was just happroved https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/headIconMargins/+merge/227766 so let's see what jenkins does with that :)
<t1mp> it is not related to the bugs, but we can see if the tests pass now
<sil2100> cjwatson: approved
<cjwatson> thanks, let me poke a build.  trust-store isn't on the phone, so shouldn't require re-testing
<balloons> btw, anyone about who can approve something into the store?
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: Ursinha | CI Train Status: #133 promoted | Need CI Train help? Ping: cjwatson | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does. Silo 8 is incoming! Don't release anything that conflicts with it!
<bzoltan> sil2100: t1mp: kalikiana: sorry, I was busy. What can i do?
<t1mp> bzoltan: I didn't ping you.. I think.
<t1mp> not that I remember at least :)
<t1mp> renatu: are there logs for the unit tests of UITK for silo 15?
<tvoss> cjwatson, sil2100 back, how can I help?
<cjwatson> tvoss: too late, am building https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/trust-store/tests-dep/+merge/227776 on top of your stuff already
<bzoltan> t1mp: sil2100 did :)
<tvoss> cjwatson, thanks for the help :)
<cjwatson> Argh
<cjwatson> sil2100: Shall I just upload this directly?
<sil2100> cjwatson: yeah... I guess just uploading directly and then merging in manually (+ tagging) is the safest way
<cjwatson> uploaded
<om26er> fginther, Hi!
<om26er> Can anyone review and deploy a cupstream2distro-config ? https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/cupstream2distro-config/address_book_service_integration_testing_with_clients/+merge/227787
<sil2100> davmor2: just give me a sign if you're able to reproduce the bug
<sil2100> davmor2: and if you think it's a blocker
<davmor2> sil2100: album is playing now I'm on track 4 iirc
<davmor2> sil2100: I have a horrible feel that jibel is play some French music and the phone doesn't like it ;) I'm on track 6 now still playing.  That or the phone really loves Adele :)
<sil2100> Hah ;)
<sil2100> Then let's not include it as a blocker then, but maybe just mentioning it in the e-mail
<sil2100> davmor2: could you comment on it?
<om26er> sil2100, do you know when will francis come back from holiday ?
<davmor2> sil2100: I'll keep it playing you can always add it tomorrow jibel doesn't say how far through the album it dies
<jibel> davmor2, it died in less than 10minutes
<davmor2> sil2100: I'll keep looking into it and get back to you tomorrow.  I'll see if I can't reproduce it with some different albums
<sil2100> Ok, thanks!
<davmor2> jibel: I'm assuming they were albums in mp3 format right?
<davmor2> jibel: were they fixed bitrate or floating?
<davmor2> variable even that the word I couldn't think of
<jibel> davmor2, same problem with 144, memory usage of media-hub jumped from 0.8% to 29.3% when music-app switched to the next song
<jibel> I'll stop here because I'm waiting a call
<davmor2> jibel: ah right so do you have the phone plugged into the laptop then?  if so that could be a difference between us mine was disconnected
<jibel> davmor2, yeah, but only to monitor, first time I noticed that it was not plugged
<davmor2> jibel: okay I'll keep having a play,  I'm using fixed rate mp3 that were from 7Digital via the UbuntuOne Music store as was.  So if yours are variable bit rate that would be the only other difference I can think of
<jibel> davmor2, I'm offline for a moment moving a piano, bbl
<alecu> slangasek: tvoss: hi, I noticed that this branch is not in silo 8; perhaps it should be? https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/unity-scope-click/explicit-gcc-version-trunk/+merge/224814
<slangasek> well, silo 8 has already published; I don't know how that missed out, but I guess it wants a new silo now if that still needs doing
<cjwatson> alecu: Is it possible to land this separately?
<alecu> sure, it can be landed separately if needed
<cjwatson> It would be a lot easier to coordinate
<cjwatson> alecu: You can have a silo for it nowish if you put it on the spreadsheet
<alecu> let me just check that it still merges ok
<cjwatson> Hm, what's up with the publisher, it should have ... oh, Mozilla security updates
 * alecu didn't realize that silo 008 had landed... it still shows as "build failed" on my dashboard.
<cjwatson> It's half-landed, I'm working on it
<cjwatson> Having to do the last bit manually
<alecu> ah, great.
<davmor2> jibel: so I see the mediahub and pulse audio both at 20%-ish but that is from song one, I'm keeping my eyes on the cpu percentage on song 2 it hasn't risen, and the memory of both pulse and mediahub have remained roughly the same
<robru> cjwatson: hey are you handling landings? I have about an hour of wifi if you want me to take care of anything
<cjwatson> robru: I'm about to need to finish; still babysitting silo 8 a bit
<robru> cjwatson: ok
<cjwatson> OK, have adjusted the manual proposed-migration hint; it'll require another proposed-migration run though, so that'll be a while longer
<cjwatson> am going to have to go and help with children though
<cjwatson> with any luck that will land, otherwise I'll come back and try again later
<robru> cjwatson: ok cool. think it's safe to land 5 or should I wait on that?
<cjwatson> robru: we didn't want to land much until 8 is properly done and we've built an image
<robru> cjwatson: understood
<cjwatson> robru: 5 isn't on the phone though, so that doesn't interfere
<robru> oh cool
<cjwatson> so yeah, go ahead with that
<robru> k, will do
 * cjwatson -> out for a while
<sil2100> cjwatson: thanks!
<sil2100> robru: so, once stuff migrates and silo 008 is merged in, there is one trust-store version that we'll have to merge in manually to the trunk branch
<robru> sil2100: ok. I'm on a ferry right now, wifi will be spotty for me, but I'll try to keep an eye
<sil2100> A ferry? :O
<robru> sil2100: yep, I live on an island, have to take a boat to get to the airport ;-)
<sil2100> I hope you have your life-preserver on! Although, according to South park, only vegans wear those...
<sil2100> ;)
<robru> lol
<robru> bzoltan: heya, I tried to publish silo 5 but I found that one of your MPs is not approved, and another is Superseded (!). Please review those and then we can publish.
<robru> sil2100: hey, what's going on with this failure message in silo 8? i thought it was published? were the packages manually copied? how will i know when the silo has migrated?
<davmor2> sil2100: so I'm into track 9 2392 phablet   20   0  220412  27636  11352 S 21.9  1.5  15:28.71 media-hub-s+ and pulse is  2258 phablet    9 -11  285564   5728   3560 S 25.8  0.3  16:05.77 pulseaudio   and both remain pretty similar
<sil2100> robru: yeah, so we tried some mojo on that one
<sil2100> robru: you can try m&c'ing it to see if all is migrated, but since we released a package on top of what's in the silo
<robru> sil2100: hmmmm
<sil2100> robru: so even if all migrates, I'm not sure if you won't have to force the merge
<robru> sil2100: but do I have to force the merge for every single package? or just trust-store?
<sil2100> robru: as we released a -0ubuntu2 trust-store to the archive directly, while -0ubuntu1 was in the silo
<kenvandine> sil2100, if we want to get some builds of several branches together for testing that aren't actually ready to land, i can create a silo and just don't check that it's ready right?
<sil2100> robru: I think what needs to be done:
<sil2100> robru: force the merge&clean job on the silo once everything migrates, then backport -0ubuntu2 to trust-store trunk
<robru> kenvandine: not checking ready means "don't give me a silo"
<robru> sil2100:ok
<kenvandine> that's what i was wondering :)
<kenvandine> we want an easy way to pull the dual sim work together for testing/debugging, but it's not ready to land
<sil2100> kenvandine: you need to check it as ready but just not switch to testing: done
<kenvandine> ok
<sil2100> kenvandine: and best mark in the landing comments that it's for testing only now :)
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, give me the branches
<kenvandine> will do
<kenvandine> thx!
 * sil2100 goes AFK now
<sil2100> Bye o/
<kenvandine> good night sil2100
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, https://code.launchpad.net/~jpakkane/ubuntu-system-settings/apneditor/+merge/227534
<pmcgowan> and jgdx branch which is not yet in the list?
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/1319044-carrier-design-dual-sim
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, ^^ that one?
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, yes
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, I thought that one was about ready to go
<kenvandine> this morning he said soon
 * kenvandine feels dirty saying it's ready when it's not :)
<kenvandine> i added the comment though
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, well, we're not the only ones
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, this way I can ask cypher and tony to test as well
<robru> kenvandine: you need the MP URL, and re-assign with ignore set.
<kenvandine> robru, already fixed
<kenvandine> ERROR:root:You asked to reconfigure request id 1406055143385. But we couldn't find it in any existing silo for it. Are you sure you don't want rather to assign a new silo with it?
<kenvandine> robru, ^^
<kenvandine> i've angered someone ;)
<kenvandine> i guess because it already has a request id?
<robru> kenvandine: oh, yeah. delete the requestid from the spreadsheet row and then run the assignment thing again (you have to close the assignment box and launch it again, because it only generates the id at the beginning.
<mterry> robru: kgunn and I are interested in trying again for password locking (line 23) -- is there another silo free?
<robru> mterry: ken just got the last one
 * mterry shakes fist at kenvandine
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> sorry, we really wanted a way to pull together the dual sim branches for settings
<kenvandine> but since it isn't actually ready to land, we can kill it if needed
<mterry> kenvandine, no worries Ken, I'll just scrape together my bits myself
<kenvandine> sigh...
<robru> mterry: bfiller has 5. ask him if he can part with oen
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, conflict
<mterry> kenvandine, I mean it, no worries, I don't need the silo this second
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, I saw
<kenvandine> mterry, cool
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, it's jdgx's branch
<kenvandine> and i bet he's eod
<pmcgowan> indeed
<bfiller> robru: silo 16 can be republished and freed, the MR's are now approved
<robru> bfiller:thanks
<bfiller> robru: I'm testing 2 others right now and hope to have them free soon
<pmcgowan> silo hog
<bfiller> can't help it if my team is cranking stuff out :)
<kenvandine> bfiller :-p
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, i think his branch conflicts with the apn branch
<kenvandine> not trunk
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, i'll remove his for now
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, that could be for sure
<kgunn> mterry: wonder, should we pull your stuff into silo6 with qtcomp ?
<kgunn> i mean just to keep you rolling
<kgunn> we can kick you out when we try to land
<mterry> kgunn, those are so unrelated!  :)
<mterry> kgunn, I can just build locally
<mterry> for testing
<bzoltan> robotfuel: thanks I will sort it out tomorrow morning
<tvoss> cjwatson, can we merge and clean silo 8?
<bfiller> silo 1 and silo 7 are ready for publishing if anyone can make that happen
<bfiller> cjwatson: ^^^
<cjwatson> tvoss: no
<tvoss> cjwatson, anything I can help with?
<cjwatson> tvoss: still seems to have trouble in -proposed - I'll analyse it shortly but it's my evening
<tvoss> cjwatson, sure, feel free to ignore me for now :) just thought I'll check in and see if I can help
<cjwatson> bfiller: holding off until silo 8 is *actually* through if possible ...
<cjwatson> tvoss: ah, well, you know how I was making comments about making sure you bumped build-deps on everything relevant?
<cjwatson> tvoss: ... so about that
<tvoss> cjwatson, where did I forget that?
<cjwatson> tvoss: indicator-network at least (still depends on old dbus-cpp)
<tvoss> cjwatson, want me to patch that now?
<cjwatson> tvoss: connectivity-api
<cjwatson> tvoss: qtubuntu-media (on media-hub)
<cjwatson> I *think* that's it
<tvoss> cjwatson, should I add connectivity and qtubuntu-media to the silo?
<cjwatson> oh, they weren't there already, hmm
<tvoss> cjwatson, nope
<cjwatson> I would say "let's use another silo" but they're all in use right now
<cjwatson> tvoss: so yeah, please add them and build just those two packages
<cjwatson> *three
<tvoss> cjwatson, ack
<cjwatson> tvoss: away for a bit, if you want to get hold of me then my mobile number's in the directory and feel free to text me
<tvoss> cjwatson, okay, I guess it can wait until tomorrow. We need another round of testing from davmor anyway
<tvoss> slangasek, ^
<cjwatson> can we manage with lighter-weight testing?  we have a smaller set of components now
<cjwatson> and I really don't want to keep everything locked for very much longer
<tvoss> cjwatson, sure, but we at least need indicator-network tested, as well as the media-experience
<cjwatson> sure, but maybe that isn't a full dogfooding pass?
<cjwatson> is anyone else available at this hour?  davmor has done a lot for us with this
<cjwatson> anyway, let's please let these built ASAP and then we can see
<cjwatson> really gone
<tvoss> cjwatson, let me see
<tvoss> asac, who could help out with testing silo 8?
<tvoss> slangasek, around?
<tvoss> Ursinha, hey there, could you reconfigure silo 8 for me, added source packages
<tvoss> anyone from the ci crowd around?
<cjohnston> tvoss: I believe you need to speak to cjwatson about that.. He seems to be the current train person
<cjwatson> I can recon it, one sec
<cjwatson> I think
<tvoss> cjwatson, cool, thank you
<tvoss> cjwatson, got all three missing packages in there now
<cjwatson> well, hopefully it's all three :)
<cjwatson> bah, need to recon harder
<cjwatson> think I've remembered the runes
<tvoss> cjwatson, triggered rebuild
<cjwatson> tvoss: no stop
<cjwatson> tvoss: I'll tell you whe n
<tvoss> cjwatson, finished with failure anyway :)
<cjwatson> tvoss: ok, try now
<cjwatson> tvoss: voted approve on the three new MPs though of course they'll need top-approval
<tvoss> cjwatson, ack and thanks
<tvoss> cjwatson, there is something weird going on for qtubuntu-media: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-008-1-build/151/console
<tvoss> cjwatson, I branched trunk
<tvoss> cjwatson, like minutes ago
<tvoss> cjwatson, EOD'ing now, build failure in silo 8 persists
<tvoss> cjwatson, all MPs are top-approved, though
<Saviq> huh, where's allow-unapproved gone?
<cjwatson> robru: if you have a chance, could you merge https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtubuntu-media/0.7.1+14.10.20140604-0ubuntu2 into qtubuntu-media trunk (however's appropriate)?
<cjwatson> that's the source of the current silo 8 failure
<robru> cjwatson, can do
<cjwatson> thanks
<robru> cjwatson, what's the state of silo 8 other than that one trunk sync? is it tested? can i hit publish after the build finishes?
<cjwatson> The three new packages aren't tested
<cjwatson> And tvoss thinks they need it
<cjwatson> (Despite the fact that they passed a full dogfooding with mismatched g++ versions between packages exposing C++11 ABIs, which is supposed to make the world explode, but what do I know)
<robru> cjwatson, what kind of testing is necessary? I've got about half an hour before my flight
<cjwatson> 20:47 <tvoss> cjwatson, sure, but we at least need indicator-network tested, as well as the media-experience
<robru> ah, on device.
<robru> i might be able to test them depending on how long the builds take.
<cjwatson> slangasek: Is it possible to find a QA person who could test out silo 8 for this once this second pass builds?
<slangasek> well, good question
<robru> cjwatson, slangasek: at this time of day, ToyKeeper is supposed to be our QA contact.
<cjwatson> Or third pass, or nth pass, whatever it is
<slangasek> ToyKeeper: are you available to help test silo-008 today?
<ToyKeeper> slangasek: I think so.  What's up?
<ToyKeeper> (usually no direct QA involvement is needed for silos)
 * ToyKeeper starts flashing a fresh image so it'll be ready when the silo is built
<slangasek> ToyKeeper: see cjwatson's questions above
<cjwatson> ToyKeeper: right, so silo 8 is a big and complex one that apparently people have felt needs specific manual testing - Dave has done a few passes over it.  We found that we needed to do (at least) three more builds before it can finish publishing; those builds are in progress at the moment
<cjwatson> indicator-network, connectivity-api, and qtubuntu-media
<cjwatson> I think it would be sufficient for somebody to make sure that networking and media continue to basically work - unfortunately tvoss is finished for the day and because this is such a complex one we'd like to finish landing it as soon as possible so that we can have an image with as close as possible to just that change
<cjwatson> if that makes sense
<ToyKeeper> Sounds straightforward.
<robru> cjwatson, yeah, there's a growing number of testing:pass silos, I wonder if I should just publish them all, kick an image, and then do silo 8 after that...
<cjwatson> robru: bits of silo 8 have already landed though
<robru> cjwatson, oh right, ok I won't publish then
<cjwatson> because the dependencies weren't checked properly in advance of initial publishing
<cjwatson> so some packages were built, with g++-4.9 apparently, against the old g++-4.8 ABIs, and because the dependencies said this was OK they were allowed into the release pocket
<cjwatson> it's possible that an image built now might be broken
<robru> man, citrain desperately needs some kind of dep check that prevents publishing when a silo contains packages that don't have at least some kind of indirect dependent relationship
<cjwatson> so we really need to fix this
<cjwatson> I think this should actually be fixed in proposed-migration, or at the boundary between the two
<cjwatson> communicate that these packages should be migrated or not as a set
<cjwatson> putting even more weird logic in citrain that people shrug and override is probably not going to help :)
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: Ursinha | CI Train Status: #133 promoted | Need CI Train help? Ping: cjwatson | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does. Silo 8 is half-landed! Don't publish anything else until silo 8 finishes landing and an image is kicked!
<robru> cjwatson, good point, also the more stuff that goes into citrain, the more stuff gets thrown away when ci airline arrives. so proposed-migration probably makes more sense.
<cjwatson> right
<robru> cjwatson, how would it work though? only citrain knows what's together in the same silos. or do you mean like 'stuff copied from the same PPA migrates together' or something?
<cjwatson> (unfortunately it's not exactly trivial to do in p-m, but maybe when I get a while ...)
<cjwatson> robru: well, they get copied as a batch
<robru> ah
<cjwatson> by way of communication to a script that conveniently lives on the same user account as p-m
<ToyKeeper> In any case, let me know when builds are ready.
<cjwatson> ToyKeeper: thanks.  I think they're not too far off
<cjwatson> hope I didn't miss anything in my analysis earlier
<robru> ToyKeeper, I'm signing off soon to board a 9 hour flight, but if you set an IRC highlight for landing-008, then queuebot will ping you when it's ready
<cjwatson> I can be around for a while longer
<cjwatson> if slangasek doesn't mind not seeing me too early tomorrow morning oh wait
<robru> ToyKeeper, or watch this page: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-008-1-build/152/console
 * cjwatson likes having a manager eight hours thataway
<slangasek> cjwatson: who else will keep me company at 11pm!? oh right pitti
<robru> noooooooo
<robru> oh, did somebody retry that build? the ppa says still building...
<cjwatson> leave it to me
<cjwatson> it's the usual connectivity-api flakiness
<cjwatson> I did indeed retry
<robru> cjwatson, ok, I just ran a WATCH_ONLY so we can get more bot pings when it finishes
<cjwatson> ok
<robru> I'm boaring in a few minutes here...
<cjwatson> though I was going to do that once it actually built to reduce noise :)
<cjwatson> have a good flight
<cjwatson> looks better now anyway
<robru> cjwatson, thanks, alright we're boarding ;-)
<cjwatson> ToyKeeper: should be available in the silo now
<ToyKeeper> cjwatson: Awesome.  No notice from queuebot though?
 * ToyKeeper speaks too soon
<cjwatson> publishing silo 14 since that's morally part of all this
<cjwatson> I wonder why 16 isn't shown as empty now
<cjwatson> ToyKeeper: not to pressure you but any rough eta?  just want to see whether I should make a giant pot of coffee, go for a walk, or what
<thomi> When is making a giant pot of coffee ever not a good idea?
<cjwatson> theoretically I probably want to sleep at some point, but I subscribe to the general tenor of your comment
<thomi> heh
<thomi> theoretical sleep is the best kind
<ToyKeeper> cjwatson: Sorry, had a bit of an interruption...  Testing in progress, though.
<cjwatson> ToyKeeper: ok, thanks
<cjwatson> ToyKeeper: (was that queuebot notification you?  I guess not, probably a hangover from last run)
<ToyKeeper> Nope, that notice wasn't from me.
<Chipaca> o/
<cjwatson> Chipaca: assigned.  you might want to think about notifying upgraders to clean up the stale files, later
<cjwatson> s/files/symlinks/
<Chipaca> cjwatson: you mean the ones left behind by the old hook?
<cjwatson> yeah
<Chipaca> yes. Maybe? if this had been used by anything yet, yes.
<cjwatson> mkay
<Chipaca> ah, you mean, actually tell people
<Chipaca> yeah, will be doing that ;)
<cjwatson> flipped 8 back to testing: no to avoid confusion
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-07-23
<Chipaca> augh. I need to bump the timeout in that test :-(
<ToyKeeper> cjwatson: It's not looking good so far.  The network seems fine, but I haven't been able to get it to play any media at all.
<cjwatson> ugh
<cjwatson> anything in logs that might help with the cause?
<ToyKeeper> Maybe, but I'm doing a sanity check first.
<cjwatson> ToyKeeper: checking for versions of everything matching silo 8?
<cjwatson> ToyKeeper: oh, wait, there was one direct upload too
<ToyKeeper> When the silo has extra packages in it and the upstream package feeds have newer packages too, it's a bit of a pain getting the correct packages and versions.
<cjwatson> ToyKeeper: hm, no, that was trust-store which isn't on the image.  There's unity-scope-click from silo 14 in the process of migration, but that wouldn't affect media playing, presumably.
<ToyKeeper> Well, whatever is wrong, at least part of it is already landed in 144.
<cjwatson> ToyKeeper: oh, that was supposed to have been before any of this
<ToyKeeper> ... though it seems intermittent in the base image.
<cjwatson> ToyKeeper: Are any of the failures ones that show up on http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/144:20140722.1:20140717.1/9212/ ?
<ToyKeeper> cjwatson: Not as far as I can tell.
<cjwatson> Huh.  Any luck with logs?
<ToyKeeper> I'm seeing things like..  tap on a song in the music scope, and unity immediately crashes.
<ToyKeeper> Videos attempt to play but never actually start, and then the media player app crashes.
<ToyKeeper> The base image has some smaller issues, like one video fails to thumbnail, and video playback is choppier than it used to be.
<cjwatson> I wonder if we still have some busted dependencies.
<ToyKeeper> cjwatson: So, some packages are held back by apt-get.  Things seem fine without those held-back packages installed.
<ToyKeeper> Basically, with only the silo feed enabled, 'apt-get upgrade' produces a working image.  But it complains about several packages being held back, some of which seem relatively important.
<ToyKeeper> The user can paste those into apt-get install, of course...
<ToyKeeper> apt-get install indicator-network libconnectivity-cpp0 libubuntu-application-api2 libunity-mir1 libunity-scopes2 media-hub mediascanner2.0 qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-mediascanner0.1 qtubuntu-media ubuntu-application-api2-test ubuntu-application-api2-touch ubuntu-location-service-bin
<ToyKeeper> But then no music or videos are playable.
<cjwatson> ToyKeeper: apt-get upgrade shouldn't be expected to work.
<cjwatson> ToyKeeper: apt-get dist-upgrade is correct.
<cjwatson> ToyKeeper: apt-get upgrade always refuses to install new packages, which is no use when the change intrinsically requires introducing new packages.  It's not really a very useful mode most of the time.
<cjwatson> Hm, unity8-private Depends: libpay1
<cjwatson> Can't see that breaking media though?
<cjwatson> slangasek: Could you get a unity8 rebuild into silo 8?  Probably doesn't need to have g++-4.9 forced if it doesn't have C++11 code itself (haven't checked), but it does need to be rebuilt against libpay2
<cjwatson> slangasek: Oh, and unity-scope-click - turns out the build in silo 14 wasn't quite enough for this, because it built against the version of libpay in release not -proposed
<cjwatson> slangasek: Also, the touch-core seed explicitly lists libubuntu-location-service1, which needs to be bumped to libubuntu-location-service2 now
<cjwatson> I haven't found anything that could account for the problems ToyKeeper reported though
<cjwatson> ToyKeeper: I'm hoping that there might be a log of the crash somewhere
<cjwatson> ToyKeeper: Maybe you could work with slangasek to track something down?  I think I have run out of steam
<ToyKeeper> cjwatson: Yes, sorry it's taking so long.  Somewhat bad timing since I just had a long night of house repair and am having trouble staying awake today.
<ToyKeeper> (and too many sanity checks along the way, making sure I didn't get the wrong packages or versions)
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 145 building (started: 20140723 02:05) ===
<ToyKeeper> cjwatson, slangasek: If it's of interest, two crash files from image 144 + silo 008:  http://toykeeper.net/tmp/phablet/2014-07-22/
<ToyKeeper> (unity8 and mediascanner-service)
<cjwatson> slangasek: ^- do you have a way to retrace those?  I'm not up to date on the latest state of the phone error tracking saga
<cjwatson> OK, well, I have to sleep now whether I like it or not, so hopefully somebody will take this over
<cjwatson> It will be interesting to see what the test results from the nightly build say
<slangasek> ToyKeeper, cjwatson: sure, I can take a crack at retracing them; though I'm currently out at the pub (OSCON) and it'll take me a while to get going on it
<slangasek> ToyKeeper: can you force-submit them to the error tracker, though?  with (um trying to recall from memory) whoopsie-upload-all?  Then if you have the phone install's ID we should be able to check errors.u.c to find out if these are known crashes
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 145 DONE (finished: 20140723 03:40) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/145.changes ===
<tvoss> good morning
<sil2100> uh
<sil2100> It looks that silo 008 still didn't migrate completely
<sil2100> cjwatson: the update_output.txt for those non-migrated packages doesn't make much sense to me
 * ogra_ scratches head over https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/ubuntu-system-settings/developer-mode/+merge/227822
<tvoss> sil2100, we added some more packages to the silo last night
<tvoss> ogra_, can I help?
<ogra_> there seems to be some weird java error
<tvoss> ogra_, java?
<ogra_> tvoss, well, CI falls over ... yet the tests pass and the packages build
<sil2100> tvoss: is testing still in progress in silo 008 then?
<tvoss> sil2100, need davmor2 for a quick round of exploratory testing. Checked myself just minutes ago, looking good
<tvoss> but would like to get davmor's blessing
<tvoss> sil2100, could you give the silo a spin, too?
<jibel> davmor2, hey, re 1346821
<jibel> davmor2, I added another way to trigger the bug by fast-forwarding with the slider
<jibel> davmor2, and before you ask, it works with non-french songs too
<ogra_> even when sung by non-french people ?
<Saviq> sil2100, is it expected that silos build against proposed?
<sil2100> Saviq: it's a requirement
<Saviq> sil2100, ok, just wanted to clarify
<Saviq> any idea why dbus-cpp is stuck in proposed for 18h now (and where it came from anyway? silo 8 doesn't seem to be in publishing state)?
<sil2100> Saviq: it's from silo 8...
<sil2100> Saviq: it seems silo 8 caused some migration issues because of some missing packages, so some packages have been added and the silo will be republished to unblock
<Saviq> sil2100, ok thanks, will be patient :)
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: Ursinha | CI Train Status: #133 promoted | Need CI Train help? Ping: sil2100, trainguards | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does. Silo 8 is half-landed! Don't publish anything else until silo 8 finishes landing and an image is kicked!
<sil2100> ogra_: meeting ;)
<ogra_> tell my phone to tell me :P
<sil2100> brendand: ping
<brendand> sil2100, sorry
<ToyKeeper> tvoss, sil2100: When I checked silo 008, I found that it completely broke music and video playback.
<sil2100> davmor2: ^
<davmor2> ToyKeeper: how just won't play or something else?
<ToyKeeper> I've been trying to get whoopsie-upload-all to send the crash dumps, but it doesn't seem to be uploading anything.
<ToyKeeper> davmor2: Tap a song in the music scope, and unity8 crashes immediately.  Try to play a video in the media player, it spins the 3-dot wait for a while, then aborts.
<tvoss> ToyKeeper, when did you check?
<ToyKeeper> tvoss: About 6 hours ago.
<davmor2> tvoss, ToyKeeper: I'm just updating now
<ogra_> ToyKeeper, are you 100% sure that is related to silo-8 at all ? we got some massive change in the audio playback architecture in 144
<ogra_> davmor2, ^^^
<ogra_> (read: does it work with plain 144 or 145 ?)
<davmor2> tvoss: Confirmed the issue am currently comparing with my flow
<tvoss> davmor2, ack, let me have a look
<ToyKeeper> ogra_: I used image 144 as a base, tested, it worked, added silo 008, removed all other apt feeds, and did a dist-upgrade.  Afterward, no more playback.
<ogra_> ok, great then ... phew :)
<sil2100> tvoss: ^
<davmor2> tvoss: flo is playing music without silo 8 so it looks like it is the silo
<tvoss> sil2100, yup, on it
<ToyKeeper> Image 144 had some other issues, but nothing huge.  One video consistently can't be thumbnailed and video playback seems choppy.
<tvoss> davmor2, which video do you use for testing purposes?
<davmor2> tvoss: this is music I haven't tried video yet but I use a clip that popey gave me I'll stick it somewhere in a second
<ToyKeeper> FWIW, I've found the MWC demo videos useful for testing: http://toykeeper.net/tmp/touch-videos.tar.gz
<tvoss> kalikiana, ping
<davmor2> ogra_, tvoss: if you just click on the music app that is crashing
<tvoss> davmor2, yup, we have an in-flight collision for qtubuntu-media
<tvoss> sil2100, seems like there was a manual upload of qtubuntu-media into the distro *sigh*
<tvoss> davmor2, ogra_ ^
<davmor2> sadtrombone.com
<ToyKeeper> BTW, is there anything in particular I need to do to get whoopsie-upload-all to actually send files?
<ev> ToyKeeper: whoopsie-upload-all doesn't upload the files, whoopsie does. whoopsie-upload-all should be dropping /var/crash/*.upload files for every .crash file in /var/crash. Whoopsie then takes these, uploads them, and writes out /var/crash/*.uploaded
<ev> the name is a poor choice. It's meant as "the process that tells whoopsie to upload all the crashes"
<Laney> whoopsie-please-upload-all
<ogra_> tvoss, the last one was on june 23rd ... hardly an issue
<tvoss> ogra_, just merged qtubuntu-media trunk, from which I branches last night .. anyway, might only be packaging adjustments
<ogra_> well, the last version in the archive is that old ... no idea about the trunk
<ToyKeeper> ev: Thanks.  It looked like it was just making .upload files and waiting for something else to send them...  but they're never getting sent.
<ogra_> tvoss, well, and trunk doesnt have anything newer https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/qtubuntu-media/trunk
<sil2100> Eh
<sil2100> tvoss: so we need to include that qtubuntu-media version in some merge and rebuild it with your changes on top
<tvoss> sil2100, yup
<ogra_> sil2100, which "version" ?
<ogra_> trunk is up to date with what is in the archive
<ogra_> (since a month)
<ogra_> there were no recent changes
<ev> ToyKeeper: sudo restart whoopsie
<ev> ToyKeeper: there's a known bug where whoopsie isn't processing files off its inotify watches: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/whoopsie/+bug/1340604
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1340604 in whoopsie (Ubuntu) "[phone] crash files are only uploaded on boot" [Undecided,New]
<tvoss> okay, what the hell is qtubuntu-media-signals?
<ogra_> sil2100, tvoss, oh, ignore me i missed the timestamp in the last merge
<ogra_> seems robru only merged it tonight
<tvoss> ogra_, yup
<davmor2> tvoss: give me a ping when there is a fix and I'll happily test it in the mean time I'll have a dig through and see if anything else broke
<ogra_> Laney, bah, so many comments :(
<ev> (and sorry that it has bitten you)
<tvoss> davmor2, thanks
<Laney> ogra_: some of them are like "move this { up" and "wrap this line" :P
<ogra_> Laney, right, I'm more moaning about the conceptional ones :)
<Laney> ah right, sorry about that
<ogra_> heh
<Laney> it's nicer to make the APIs QMLish if we can
<ogra_> i would prefer to only use the property and no dbus at all ... but there is no setprop for the user
<ogra_> (of system props)
<Laney> yeah I investigated what this com.canonical.PropertyService thingy is
<ogra_> you didnt comlain about the missing package dep ;)
<Laney> if you can enumerate the properties it'd be cool to have those all as D-Bus properties on the interface btw
<Laney> heh
<ogra_> (got that on my TODO ...)
<Laney> yeah I probably wouldn't have even noticed that at runtime :-o
<Laney> as it's already installed by something else
<ogra_> yeah
<Laney> ogra_: oh also I forgot to ask for tests ;-)
<Laney> If you use the service for getting as well then you could mock it for AP tests
<Laney> brendand will probably come along and ask for those soon :P
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> well, first of all i need to get it ready and mergeable :P there is a ton of stuff that depends on it
<brendand> Laney, and ogra_ shouldn't have a problem with it, right ogra_ ;)
<ogra_> :))
<tvoss> Laney, do you happen to be familiar with qmake?
<Laney> tvoss: not really, sorry :(
<seb128> tvoss, mardy is
<seb128> (iirc)
<cjwatson> OK, so we think that qtubuntu-media is enough to fix the problems with 8?
<tvoss> cjwatson, testing the newly rebuilt package. Seems like qmake does not respect CC and CXX
<tvoss> cjwatson, correction, waiting for the armhf package to propagate
<cjwatson> tvoss: Have you tried QMAKE_CC / QMAKE_CXX ?
<cjwatson> I think you need dh_auto_configure -- QMAKE_CC=$(CC) etc.
<cjwatson> But try it locally ...
<tvoss> cjwatson, trying
<brendand> davmor2, well silo008 is definitely the problem
<brendand> davmor2, also it takes a really long time to start unity
<cjwatson> tvoss: did you see my notes overnight about some extra packages that need to be added?
<cjwatson> 02:55 <cjwatson> slangasek: Could you get a unity8 rebuild into silo 8?  Probably doesn't need to have g++-4.9 forced if it doesn't have C++11 code itself (haven't checked), but it does need to be rebuilt against libpay2
<cjwatson> 02:57 <cjwatson> slangasek: Oh, and unity-scope-click - turns out the build in silo 14 wasn't quite enough for this, because it built against the version of libpay in release not -proposed
<cjwatson> 02:59 <cjwatson> slangasek: Also, the touch-core seed explicitly lists libubuntu-location-service1, which needs to be bumped to libubuntu-location-service2 now
<tvoss> cjwatson, nope, will get unity8 into the silo
<cjwatson> tvoss: and the others ...
<cjwatson> well, possibly ubuntu-touch-meta can/should be done independently
<cjwatson> I could deal with that once everything else is ready
<asac> tvoss: still need help? have you tried to bribe davmor2 ?
<asac> otherwise i think sil and trainguards should e able to arrange QA support
<ogra_> asac, first the silo needs to be complete :P
<asac> it isnt?
<cjwatson> see scrollback a few lines up.
<sil2100> asac: no, davmor2 and ToyKeeper help out with testing, and cjwatson helps out with the migration - and there's still more stuff required to land in the silo for the transition to finish properly
<tvoss> sil2100, cjwatson flaky wifi :/
<asac> sil2100: ok, just wanted to ensure tvoss knows how to get silo support
<tvoss> asac, all good
<asac> coolio
<sil2100> asac: no worries ;) tvoss always pings whenever some help from our side is needed
<tvoss> cjwatson, thinking about it, we *should* compile qt5 with 4.9, too
<tvoss> cjwatson, qt5 exposes at least std::initializer_list which is c++11 in its public interfaces
<asac> hmmmm
<cjwatson> tvoss: is this actually causing a problem right now?
<cjwatson> if not, let's talk about that separately
<brendand> I need some help trying to understand why this job is failing: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-mako/2508/console
<cjwatson> what we don't need is to pull more pieces into this if not strictly needed
<tvoss> cjwatson, no, I meant to say "should" for that reason :9
<brendand> I don't think the tests themselves are failing
<cjwatson> and qt5 will be a lot more complicated since that potentially pulls in Kubuntu things, so let's put that to one side for now :)
<brendand> tvoss, have you seen that type of error in other unity8 MP's?
<tvoss> brendand, not sure I'm the right person to ask here
<brendand> tvoss, who would be?
<tvoss> brendand, someone from CI or someone responsible for autopilot
<sil2100> bzoltan: ping
<bzoltan> sil2100:  pong
<sil2100> bzoltan: how are the two fixes proceeding? Both are in staging, right? Can you prepare a landing of just those 2 merges?
<brendand> tvoss, wouldn't someone in your team at least know if this is an issue affecting many MP's, rather than just this one?
<bzoltan> sil2100:  I start the landing procedure right away
<bzoltan> sil2100: I think I will try  to land the staging
<sil2100> bzoltan: the whole staging?
<brendand> tvoss, i mean it's specific to unity8, it's not a general problem
<tvoss> brendand, best to ask saviq then
<sil2100> bzoltan: are there many things in it? As I would prefer first landing the isolated fixes
<bzoltan> sil2100: it is easier to land the whole staging than cherry pick and then suffer from the conflicts later
<tvoss> brendand, I can only nod and smile right now :)
<sil2100> bzoltan: since as you know, we're currently butchered by many many blockers, so I don't want to risk gaining new ones - I would love getting a good promotable image before that happens
<bzoltan> sil2100:  I do not think the staging is risky ... but if those two fixes work then the validation should be as trivial for the whole staging as for the two branches
<brendand> tvoss, no problem - i was thinking it might be Saviq but he's not online right now
<bzoltan> sil2100: I understand. Give me chance to see how the staging behaves. I will ask kalikiana and t1mp to redirect the two fixes to the trunk and land those two if I see even a small problem
<sil2100> bzoltan: that's an excellent idea
<sil2100> bzoltan: thanks!
<sil2100> tvoss: how's the silo 8 proceeding? Are all the required packages in it now?
<tvoss> sil2100, nope, debugging the video playback issue
<sil2100> Oh, so the qtubuntu-media wasn't at fault?
<sil2100> Ok, then I'm not bothering ;) Good luck!
<davmor2> tvoss: I've had 2 random reboots so far
<tvoss> davmor2, okay
<tvoss> sil2100, took some time to identify the magic command line arguments for a qmake-based project
<davmor2> tvoss: seems they were triggered by waking the phone each time maybe looking into it
<davmor2> tvoss: scopes are visibly slow on initial boot too, they are all fine once they have been drawn once though
<davmor2> thostr_: I've noticed an issue with media scanner and the scopes recently, If you have a clean install, then transfer over a large quantity of music and some videos then don't fill unless you reboot the device,  it could be because I'm currently transferring via adb and then changing the permissions of the files after
<tvoss> ls
<tvoss> davmor2, do you know how to invoke the media player with the file to be played?
<cjwatson> nice fast publishing in the ubuntu-rtm archive right now ;-)
<davmor2> tvoss: no idea
<cjwatson> (hands off, it's all MINE)
<davmor2> tvoss: jhodapp will know but won't be on till latter
<tvoss> cjwatson, :)
<thostr_> davmor2: do you experience the same the regular way meaning when using mtp
 * davmor2 pictures cjwatson with a big moustache twirling the ends and finishing the MINE off Muhahahahahahaha!
<Laney> that is impossible for me to picture
<cjwatson> I would totally consider a handlebar moustache if I were single and thus nobody else got to have an opinion :)
<davmor2> thostr_: I can't use mtp 1) it can't be script, I know people have tried, 2) mtp dies if you push more than a gig of data.  I can do a fresh install latter and try a single album though and see
<thostr_> davmor2: I see. But I also want to make sure that the official way works
<davmor2> thostr_: yeah, let me do a fresh install on flo in a second and I'll let you know
<thostr_> davmor2: thanks
<davmor2> tvoss: ouch the qtmedia thing is effecting anything that displays the play button by the look of it so if you open the 7digital scope and then select an album you get the same effect as opening local music
<tvoss> davmor2, rebuilding the package right now
<davmor2> tvoss: nice
<davmor2> tvoss: oh also you don't seem to get a working device when it is crashing now either :(
<tvoss> thostr_, could your guys provide an MP for unity-scope-click selecting 4.9 explicitly?
<mhr3> davmor2, changing permissions is not something that should normally happen, why don't you just adb push to /tmp, change the perms there and then mv to home?
<davmor2> mhr3: cause it takes long enough as it is ;)
<mhr3> davmor2, then don't push it to /tmp, mv within the same partition is pretty much instant
<cjwatson> tvoss,thostr_: that's already in the archive
<cjwatson> tvoss: you just need to rebuild it against libpay2 (maybe with a build-dep on new enough libpay-dev)
<tvoss> cjwatson, ah okay :)
<davmor2> mhr3: mtp would actually be the correct way to do it as that is how the users would but with the crash and the lack of being able to script it, it is a huge pain in the arse
<cjwatson> well, it's libpay2-dev, so just flip the build-dep to that
<cjwatson> shouldn't need a version
<cjwatson> (though FWIW, versioned -dev packages are normally considered harmful unless you intend to actively maintain multiple versions of the API in parallel)
<mhr3> davmor2, indeed, that's why i'm suggesting this workaround
<mhr3> davmor2, it's closer to what's going to happen than what is being done currently
<tvoss> cjwatson, will bump the build dep on libpay for unity8, too
<tvoss> cjwatson, sil2100 could someone reconfigure silo8 once the current build of qtubuntu-media-finishes? I added unity8 and unity-scope-click mps
<davmor2> thostr_: so using mtp works as expected so it is just the permissions thing so ignore that phew :)
<thostr_> davmor2: great. thanks for verifying
<tvoss> davmor2, qtubuntu-media just rebuilt
<davmor2> tvoss: nice on it
<tvoss> cjwatson, sil2100 could you reconfigure silo 8?
<sil2100> tvoss: sure
<Saviq> brendand, hey, I'm back
<Saviq> brendand, is this related to the unlocker?
<davmor2> back in a tick server reboot
<sil2100> tvoss: reconfiguring
<tvoss> davmor2, ack
<tvoss> sil2100, thanks
<sil2100> tvoss: reconfigured, done!
<brendand> Saviq, i'm not sure. we get a failure in CI runs on our  MP's. i'm not sure if you've seen the same before: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-mako/2508/console
<Saviq> brendand, test_search? yeah I'm on it now
<Saviq> brendand, that and bug #1347183 are the problems I'm aware of now
<ubot5> bug 1347183 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 unlocker code fails sometimes" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1347183
<tvoss> davmor2, any luck with media playback?
<davmor2> tvoss: yeap I'm just double checking everywhere though
<tvoss> davmor2, ack
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: Ursinha | CI Train Status: #133 promoted | Need CI Train help? Ping: trainguards | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does. Silo 8 is half-landed! Don't publish anything else until silo 8 finishes landing and an image is kicked!
 * sil2100 goes off to lunch
<davmor2> tvoss: okay so it works in all scopes, both media play and music player now open and work, youtube videos works and grooveshark audio player works
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #133 promoted | Need CI Train help? Ping: trainguards | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does. Silo 8 is half-landed! Don't publish anything else until silo 8 finishes landing and an image is kicked!
<tvoss> davmor2, \o/
<kgunn> sil2100: just a heads up, we ran into an issue y'day where a silo install was wanting
<kgunn> some other packages, so we added proposed to our apt sources file
<kgunn> but, its happening even this morning....just a heads up if you guys have a
<cjwatson> I think that's fairly expected with the current state of silo 8
<kgunn> way to check on all the migration times....seems  to be really slow
<cjwatson> it's stuck, not slow
<kgunn> cjwatson: got it
<cjwatson> silo 8 is buggy
<cjwatson> tvoss is working on it :)
<kgunn> cjwatson: cool...as long as someone has a reason :)
<cjwatson> (it actually is slow as well due to the complex libav transition, but that's not the problem here)
<kgunn> :)
<kgunn> slow...but not 24 hr slow
<cjwatson> no, indeed
<brendand> eesh, silo008 does some really bad things
<tvoss> brendand, why is that?
<bzoltan> sil2100:  I am on the line 40 with a shiny UITK landing proposal
<brendand> tvoss, looks like it crashes when a message is recieved
<brendand> tvoss, at least via phonesim (i don't have a real sim in here)
<tvoss> davmor2, did you check that? ^
<brendand> tvoss, you guys did run all AP suites as part of your test plan right?
<tvoss> yup, at least initially
<brendand> this ought to be reproducible with the messaging-app suite
<brendand> i'm using the same function in a different test
<tvoss> brendand, so what exactly crashes? the app?
<brendand> tvoss, unity i think
<brendand> tvoss, at least it goes to the spinner, then starts buzzing repeatedly
<tvoss> brendand, that's more like the app crashing
<brendand> tvoss, surely if the app crashed it would just close?
<tvoss> brendand, yes and no :) it should, let's say. I'm building a unity8 version in the silo right now
<brendand> tvoss, you know better than me though
<brendand> tvoss, i noticed startup time is very long with silo 008 as well
<davmor2> tvoss: I hadn't checked beyond the media stuff and indicators, I'm going to carry on now I'm back from Lunch
<davmor2> brendand: tvoss: messaging is working fine here
<davmor2> I'm assuming that phonesim is the issue
<davmor2> brendand, tvoss: just asked pitti he think phonesim is likely written in c++ would that require a rebuild?
<cjwatson> davmor2: only C++11 is affected
<davmor2> cjwatson: thanks looking at apt show I think it is libstdc++6 and libc6 are deps so that should be okay right
<brendand> davmor2, the interface with the test is by dbus
<brendand> tvoss, it's definitely reproducible with messaging_app AP suite
<brendand> tvoss, worth finding out how that slipped through
<tvoss> davmor2, ^
<brendand> tvoss, you said it was run at some point - when? what were the results then? how much churn was there since it was run?
<davmor2> tvoss: I've run all the manual tests so using the real device, there it is fine
<tvoss> brendand, some time ago, probably end of last week
<davmor2> brendand: this is the 3rd rebuild since Monday iirc
<cjwatson> davmor2: That isn't sufficient to identify whether it's C++11 or a more stable dialect
<davmor2> cjwatson: :'(
<brendand> cjwatson, apparently it's qt?
<brendand> cjwatson, which would not be c++11, right?
<brendand> https://kernel.googlesource.com/pub/scm/network/ofono/phonesim/+/b18b83822a69fe5e6f6cf2ac390955dd011971f4/src/gsmspec.cpp
<cjwatson> brendand: depends what compiler options it's built with basically
<cjwatson> brendand: seems to be just using the default C++ standard, so wouldn't be C++11
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: Ursinha | CI Train Status: #133 promoted | Need CI Train help? Ping: trainguards | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does. Silo 8 is half-landed! Don't publish anything else until silo 8 finishes landing and an image is kicked!
<cjwatson> if it's broken I don't think it has anything to do with this ...
<brendand> davmor2, did you do the recieve message test when messaging-app was open?
<bfiller> sil2100: can you please reconfigure silo 15? I've added dialer-app to it
<davmor2> brendand: App open, app closed, phone screen on and phone screen off
<davmor2> brendand: and with the notification opening the app
<mterry> Ursinha, hello!  Is silo 014 open?  May I have it assigned to line 23?
<Ursinha> mterry: hi :) I think a trainguard can look into that for you
<mterry> Ursinha, oh sorry.  What's the vanguard mean then?
<Ursinha> we vanguard people take care of more generic infrastructure stuff, e.g. a jenkins job is stuck, your test results look weird, a device is gone, etc
<Ursinha> I think we need to clarify that in the topic
<Ursinha> mterry: no problem, it's really unclear
<mterry> Ursinha, gotcha, thanks  :)
<sil2100> Back from lunch
<mterry> trainguards, any objection to silo 014 being assigned to line 23?
<sil2100> mterry: let me take a quick look
<sil2100> bfiller: let me reconfigure, one moment
<sil2100> bfiller: reconfigured
<bfiller> sil2100: thank you! also silo 1 and 7 are ready for publishing in case you didn't see
<sil2100> mterry: ok, so I can give you that silo, but know that for instance unity8 will land very soon and you'll have to rebuild once that happens
<mterry> sil2100, that's fine.  I think I also have to rebuild u-s-s too
<sil2100> bfiller: yeah, I see those, sorry for the delays, we wanted to finally finish the silo 008 transition before publishing anything for touch, but it seems more complicated ;/
<bfiller> sil2100: ok no problem, I figured it was waiting on silo 8
<sil2100> bfiller: we might consider publishing things in a moment anyway, since it's too long and anyway things were landing
<sil2100> So it's no longer an isolated landing, especially that some pieces already migrated into the image, while others are still stuck
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard (general help): Ursinha | CI Train support: trainguards | CI Train Status: #133 promoted | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does. Silo 8 is half-landed! Don't publish anything else until silo 8 finishes landing and an image is kicked!
<davmor2> brendand: did that cover all your scenario's?
<brendand> davmor2, yeah pretty much
<davmor2> brendand: does it crash on phone calls too?
<brendand> davmor2, haven't tried that one
<davmor2> brendand: that uses phonesim too so that might crash which may lower it to being phonesim
<sil2100> Ok, I need to jump out for a moment again, need to drive my girl to the doctor, brb
<tvoss> brendand, are you checking on incoming calls?
<brendand> tvoss, i'm revalidating everything right now. will check incoming calls too
<tvoss> brendand, thanks
<cjwatson> plars: We've got a "stable-staging-proposed" channel now built from the dogfood ubuntu-rtm archive.  Could you try seeing if it works at all.
<cjwatson> ?
<plars> cjwatson: I can try it locally right now, give me a few min
<cjwatson> Brilliant, hopefully it isn't completely busted
<davmor2> bfiller: found an interesting bug in the dialer.  If you receive an unknown call so you don't have a number visible and click on the UN in recent call it tries to call the number you can't end this call till the phone realises there is no number and hangs up itself
<bfiller> davmor2: please file a bug, sounds like a good find
<cjwatson> It's the right kind of size at least
<davmor2> bfiller: will do
<bfiller> davmor2: I think we might have a fix for this in a branch. I know we had some other fixes regarding unkown numbers
<davmor2> brendand: so calls in and out work fine for me so if they don't in autopilot I would definitely suspect phonesim
<brendand> tvoss, well i don't know if it's good or bad news, but after reflashing i can't reproduce this issue :)
<plars> 2014/07/23 08:51:27 Flashing version 1 from ubuntu-touch/stable-staging-proposed channel and server https://system-image.ubuntu.com to device mako
<davmor2> brendand: \o/ and boooo!
<tvoss> brendand, \o/ don't care right now
<davmor2> tvoss: hahaha
 * tvoss hugs davmor2
<sergiusens> sil2100: hey, who does pre new packaging reviews these days?
<davmor2> bfiller: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dialer-app/+bug/1347708
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1347708 in dialer-app (Ubuntu) "In recent you can select and Unknown number this call can't be stopped until the device desides it can't connect" [Undecided,New]
<tvoss> dear ppa , faster
<bfiller> davmor2: thanks
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard (general help): plars | CI Train support: trainguards | CI Train Status: #133 promoted | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does. Silo 8 is half-landed! Don't publish anything else until silo 8 finishes landing and an image is kicked!
<boiko> davmor2: bfiller: I think this bug is the call redirect bug we already have reported
<boiko> davmor2: bfiller: or at least it looks like so, we will take it a look
<davmor2> boiko: feel free to link it if it is only seems to happen on unknown calls, ie no number
<tvoss> sil2100, cjwatson unity8 build for silo8 finished successfully for armhf, however, the packages are not coming through
<sil2100> tvoss: what do you mean by 'not coming through'?
<ogra_> knots in the pipe
<tvoss> davmor2, so unity-scope-click and unity8 are available from the ppa
<tvoss> s/ppa/silo/g
<ogra_> silppa
<davmor2> ogra_: I think you mean slippa ;)
<ogra_> davmor2, but that doesnt rhyme so nicely with sil2100  ;)
<ogra_> the master of the silppa's
<sil2100> ;D
<davmor2> hahaha
<plars> cjwatson: installation and spot-checking with a few tests, it looks ok here
<plars> cjwatson: I think the next steps for us are to create the jobs and make sure it shows up in the dashboard
<plars> cjwatson: what is the approximate lifespan of this channel? Through next week? longer?
<davmor2> tvoss: this is very lastest one ever right ;)
<tvoss> davmor2, yuup
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, can we rebuild silo 18 to get latest changes in that branch
<camako> fginther, so the difference between 0.5 and devel MPs is staging. But mir doesn't depend on anything on ppa:mir-team/staging. Rather, other components in the ppa depend on mir.
<davmor2> mvo: you still alive, your wife didn't kill you for being at work well after hours or anything ;)
<mvo> davmor2: still alive (barely!)
<fginther> camako, the staging ppa has a dependency on https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/ubuntu/ppa, anything there?
<fginther> camako, based on the contents (oxide-qt and webbrowser-app) I would assume not
<davmor2> mvo: hahaha, if you leave when she gets grumpy you'll find the beatings stop :D
<camako> fginther, nothing I can think of
<pmcgowan> sil2100, if I want silo 18 to build the updates to the named branches, is it just hitting Build or is more required?
<camako> fginther, so for my understanding, when build runs, it pulls in the PPA (which includes _a_ mir devel binary) and the merges in the MP and builds right?
<sil2100> pmcgowan: you mean, you want to build the branches that are in the landing, yes?
<sil2100> pmcgowan: (I see one branch in the silo 018 landing)
<pmcgowan> yes, the branch was updated so I want another build with the updates
<sil2100> Ah
<camako> fginther, and the binaries produced from that build are tested
<fginther> camako, for the development branch builds, it does add the staging PPA to the apt sources list prior to fetching the build dependencies
<sil2100> pmcgowan: in this case, what you usually have to do is only press the build button with the name of the project in the text field in jenkins, so in this case ubuntu-system-settings
<sil2100> pmcgowan: it will then automatically pick it up and rebuild
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, i can do that
<fginther> camako, that same PPA is used when installing the binary packages built from the MP on the test device
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, ok thanks
<camako> fginther, since both the PPA and the build has binaries for mir, the build overwrites the PPA's right?
<mvo> davmor2: haha, good advice!
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, saying cant build check options
<fginther> camako, correct, the debs from the MP build are what are ultimately installed. I double checked just to make sure the job was doing the right thing, and indeed the .deb files from the builds are installed via dpkg
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, hmm,
<camako> fginther, just as a test, can we configure 0.5 branch to use the PPA as well? We might need another staging for 0.5 eventually (it's our stable RTM branch)...
<fginther> camako, I can do that, just give me a moment to set it up
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, ok, think i got it
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, whats the magic?
<kenvandine> ignore step
<kenvandine> i think
<kenvandine> yup
<camako> fginther, sweet, thanks
<dobey> cihelp! for silo 8, it seems a couple of things landed in it, and were missing changes necessary for another change that's also in silo 8, which is why it's half landed. how do we deal with fixing that? create the MPs, throw them in silo 8, rebuild, and re-land things?
<robru> dobey, uh, cjwatson was working on that yesterday
<robru> dobey, your plan is sound but I was expecting it to be already done by now
<dobey> oh
<dobey> cjwatson: ^^ ?
<sil2100> dobey: cjwatson and tvoss are working on it
<sil2100> dobey: please contact both of them if you have information on how to help out ;)
<sil2100> tvoss, davmor2: how does the situation look like for silo 008 right now?
<sil2100> pmcgowan, kenvandine: as mentioned, you probably need to write ubuntu-system-settings as  the package to rebuild during the build job
<davmor2> sil2100: there was a recent rebuild of unity8 so I'm just retesting that but so far so good
<sil2100> davmor2: audio working \o/ ?
<davmor2> sil2100: that got fixed earlier in the day then brendand tried to scare us
<sil2100> phew
<brendand> davmor2, yeah i made it all up just to give you a fright
<sil2100> brendand: evil
<davmor2> brendand: remember you are in the same Country as me I can drive to thump you ;)
<brendand> davmor2, you don't scare me :)
<davmor2> brendand: and don't think me not knowing your address will stop me ;)
<davmor2> brendand: nor the lack of parking in bath
<dobey> robru, sil2100: ok. i have other stuff blocked on the gcc 4.9 landing, and just noticed this issue. thanks
<davmor2> brendand: on second thought the lack of parking might be an issue :D
<robru> dobey, you're welcome
<brendand> davmor2, saved by this great cities atrocious transport system!
<brendand> \o/
<sergiusens> plars: hey, can my email address be removed from cupstream2distro-config ?
<sergiusens> not sure I can do anything about those these days
<bzoltan> sil2100: Before I would get a Silo for the UITK landing, I have pushed the landing branch to the https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ubuntu/testing It has been built fine and now I am running the autopilot tests on the  device. So far looks good.
<plars> sergiusens: I wouldn't see why not, let me look
<sil2100> bzoltan: \o/
<plars> sergiusens: do you know who might be a good contact to replace them with?
<sil2100> Let me kick off a new image soon
<cjwatson> tvoss: "not coming through" - is this still a problem, or was it just a bit slower than you expected?
<tvoss> cjwatson, all good :)
<tvoss> cjwatson, just slower than I expected
<ogra_> impatient germans ....
<Saviq> sil2100, tvoss, can I land unity8 or do we need to wait?
<sil2100> I think we need to wait...
<tvoss> Saviq, wait please
 * Saviq builds then but will rebuild when silo 8 lands
<tvoss> Saviq, can I get review on https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/unity8/explicit-gcc-version/+merge/227893
<Saviq> tvoss, you did ;)
<tvoss> Saviq, no vote, though
<Saviq> tvoss, this probably lacked a vote, but are you not addressing https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/unity8/explicit-gcc-version/+merge/227893/comments/551484 ?
<davmor2> tvoss: sil2100: okay so everything seems to work
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> I'm a little bit worried that the train will complain about trust-store, but I think we might be able to work around it
<tvoss> davmor2, \o/
<sil2100> tvoss: should we try re-publishing?
<cjwatson> can we just republish the things that have changed?
<tvoss> sil2100, davmor2 just triggered a rebuild of unity8, just accounted for a comment on the unity8 MP
<sil2100> oh, ok
<davmor2> tvoss: you said no more rebuilds damn it ;)
<sil2100> cjwatson: normally, CI Train allows multiple publishings and now it should only publish those packages that have been rebuilt
<sil2100> cjwatson: but I'm not sure if it won't complain about the trust-store direct upload, which might complicate things
<tvoss> davmor2, sorry for that, wouldn't get an approve on the unity8 MP
<sil2100> As now it's a very risky situation
<tvoss> davmor2, nothing you need to test, though ;)
<tvoss> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/unity8/explicit-gcc-version/+merge/227893
<Saviq> tvoss, yup, saw that, will build in a mo
<tvoss> Saviq, you can just wait for the silo to complete the build
<Saviq> tvoss, I also want to check cross-build
<tvoss> cjwatson, would you mind approving: https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/unity-scope-click/adjust-build-dep-on-libpay/+merge/227891
<tvoss> thostr_, is there a specific reason that jenkins is not voting on MPs for unity-scope-click?
<camako> fginther, just let me know once you've done it, so I can start a rebuild.. Thanks.
<cjwatson> tvoss: thought I had, but done again
<cjwatson> tvoss: I believe I explained in my previous approval comment why you're not getting positive votes from ps-jenkins
<tvoss> cjwatson, thank you
<fginther> camako, I've already kicked off a rebuild: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/mir-0.5-ci/14/
<tvoss> cjwatson, ah, yeah ... but there is *no* vote from Jenkins, not even a negative one
<camako> fginther, ah great thx
<tvoss> cjwatson, ah, got it now
<cjwatson> tvoss: err ... https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/unity-scope-click/adjust-build-dep-on-libpay/+merge/227891/comments/551470 and https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/unity-scope-click/adjust-build-dep-on-libpay/+merge/227891/comments/551503
<fginther> camako, it's using lp:~vanvugt/mir/prepare-0.5.1
<tvoss> cjwatson, stale page in cache it seems
<tvoss> cjwatson, sorry for the noise
<cjwatson> ok
<camako> fginther, that sounds good. I still don't have the VPN access to watch it live though :-(
<fginther> camako, it will appear under https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-0.5-ci/ as build 14 when it's done
<camako> fginther, cool
<sergiusens> plars: no idea; but I certainly don't want the unity8 ones :P
<fginther> sergiusens, I discussed this with plars, the contact emails should just be removed. The right notifications are already happening through the MP itself
<sergiusens> fginther: thanks :-)
<tvoss> Saviq, any luck?
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 146 building (started: 20140723 16:10) ===
<tvoss> sil2100, cjwatson good to go for silo 8, u8 mp is top-approved
<tvoss> slangasek, ^
<robru> sil2100, will you publish or should I? ^
<robru> sil2100, huh, well publish looks like a success... it didn't publish everything, just the (I assume) rebuilt ones
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> \o\
<sil2100> /o/
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> robru: thanks!
<robru> sil2100, you're welcome! so I'll watch that for migration, do m&c later, and perhaps manually merge trust store if necessary
<sil2100> robru: yeah, that was the plan :) Thanks - if this takes time and you won't be able to merge in the final commit, just drop me or cjwatson an e-mail and we'll do it in the morning :)
<robru> sil2100, ok, it depends on the migration.
<robru> sil2100, I'll grab some dinner and then come back for this
<sil2100> elopio: can you make sure the calendar-app workaround is merged and released by balloons ?
<elopio> sil2100: I have it on my list of branches to review.
<sil2100> Thanks!
<sergiusens> robru: hey, can you do a packaging review/preNew for me? haven't uploaded the review yet; but I want to know who to ping :-)
<slangasek> cjwatson: hmm, so why does touch-core reference libubuntu-location-service1 directly?  that's a bit strange
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 146 DONE (finished: 20140723 17:45) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/146.changes ===
<om26er> fginther, Hi! can you please deploy this https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/cupstream2distro-config/address_book_service_integration_testing_with_clients/+merge/227787
<kenvandine> has silo 8 landed enough that we can publish other silos?  or not yet?
<fginther> om26er, sure, it looks good now
<slangasek> robru: wrt kenvandine's question above... what's the intent here?  get all of silo 8 landed, and build an image with only this change, then unblock landings?
<robru> slangasek, yes that was my understanding
<robru> slangasek, kenvandine image 146 is from just before we hit the final publish on silo 8
<kenvandine> so we want a published image right?
<robru> sergiusens, yeah I'm around to do that if you need, just ping me when ready
<kenvandine> before landing more?
<robru> kenvandine, yes I think it would be best
<sergiusens> robru: thanks
<kenvandine> ok
<robru> sergiusens, you're welcome
<robru> bzoltan1, are you around if I assign you a silo?
<slangasek> kenvandine: I'm just looking at proposed-migration now for the remaining packages for the silo; I think everything should make it in on this run
<kenvandine> slangasek, thx
<slangasek> hrm; no, not quite, ubuntu-touch-meta missed the boat :/
<slangasek> kenvandine: so it'll be one more proposed-migration run, and /then/ we should be able to build
<robru> slangasek, any action required?
<slangasek> robru: nope, just to kick off the build once everything has migrated
<robru> slangasek, alright, I'm watching it
<ogra_> slangasek, that was on purpose
<ogra_> (handling seeds via silo is just a waste of time :P)
<slangasek> ogra_: hmm?
<ogra_> slangasek, to keep -meta as direct upload
<slangasek> I didn't say anything to the contrary
<slangasek> it "missed the boat" in that I uploaded it but it didn't make it in time for the current run
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> i read it as in "missed the silo" ... sorry
<om26er> fginther, does merged means deployed as well ?
<fginther> om26er, no, plars was working on the deploy part
<plars> fginther: did you see my question?
<sergiusens> robru: mp should be in your queue
<robru> sergiusens, hehe, just got the email and reviewed it ;-)
<sergiusens> ah, just added the desc; tried to cancel the bzr lp-propose and it went out anyways :-P
<sergiusens> robru: so I merge and then empty commit/mp for the silo?
<davmor2> ogra_: food grain silos are just boats with no sails right ;)
<ogra_> lol
<robru> sergiusens, yep, empty mp, no commit necessary.
<robru> sergiusens, so just push it to trunk, then push it somewhere else, then MP the new place (no new commits) back to trunk. it'll show an empty diff, citrain can build off that.
<tvoss> robru, so how does the publishing of silo 8 go?
<robru> tvoss, still waiting on proposed migration it looks like
<tvoss> robru, ack
<bfiller> robru: any silos free? need one for line 41
<kgunn> man...is there an eta on silo8 package dependency install shenanigans starting to be painful
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard (general help): fginther | CI Train support: trainguards | CI Train Status: #133 promoted | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does. Silo 8 is half-landed! Don't publish anything else until silo 8 finishes landing and an image is kicked!
<sergiusens> fginther: can we setup ci for lp:account-polld and lp:nuntium?
<fginther> sergiusens, sure
<sergiusens> fginther: thanks
<slangasek> robru: my email says silo 8 has (finally) migrated to utopic; once it's published we should kick off the image build, I think
<davmor2> boiko: man that was a quick fix :)
<boiko> davmor2: I fixed the dialer-app part, and tiago already had a fix for the telephony-service part (the messaging-menu missed calls)
<davmor2> boiko: I love it when a plan comes together :)
<boiko> davmor2: :D
<boiko> davmor2: tiago and I have a few more bugfixing branches, we will review and test them all tomorrow morning and then request a silo with all of them
<veebers> trainguards can you remind me, I've add a MP to my silo settings, am I able to just rebuild or is some intervention needed
<cjwatson> slangasek: yeah, I have no idea why that direct dependency is there (i.e. haven't traced it, not "good grief that's mad I have no idea")
 * slangasek nods
<slangasek> cjwatson: well it's not there anymore ;)
<slangasek> and triggering a rebuild against the landing
<cjwatson> Ah, you dropped it entirely, good
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 147 building (started: 20140723 21:25) ===
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train support: trainguards | CI Train Status: #133 promoted | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does. Silo 8 is half-landed! Don't publish anything else until silo 8 finishes landing and an image is kicked!
<Saviq> trainguards, could silo 8 be M&C yet? the only thing remaining in proposed was superseded directly in distro?
<cjwatson> let me have a look
<ToyKeeper> Did silo 008 ever get resolved?  Not sure if that happened while I was asleep.
<cjwatson> Yep
<cjwatson> Thomas and Steve sorted it out today
<cjwatson> Thank goodness
<asac> ^ \o/ ^
<Saviq> \o\ /o/ \o/
<asac> Saviq: how can you be even happier than me :)?
<asac> lol
<Saviq> asac, because I can rebuild and land unity8 now ;P
<asac> guess we accidentially cloned saviq three times :)
<asac> oh thats a good thing
<cjwatson> robru: So there's one remaining glitch here that I can see: ci-train merged into lp:trust-store in such a way that it ended up with a newer version than utopic with an empty changelog
<cjwatson> Compare http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/trust-store/trunk/revision/24 with https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/trust-store/+publishinghistory
<asac> Saviq: whats coming with this unity8 shot?
<cjwatson> robru: Do we want to fix this up manually (delete the tag, uncommit the last commit, push a hopefully trivial change that makes it match https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/trust-store/1.0.0+14.10.20140718.2-0ubuntu2), perhaps?
<robru> cjwatson, yeah i'll do it, thx
<cjwatson> Brilliant, thanks
<Saviq> asac, test fixes for once, and some long-desired dash changes
<Saviq> asac, so we should get back to green on unity8
<Saviq> s/should/will/
<Saviq> confidence++
<asac> ok, me hopes for a promotion soon
<cjwatson> hm, rebuilding silo 12 should work now, let me try that
<Saviq> ooh
<veebers> cjwatson: query, adding an MP to a silo, do I need to do anything other than rebuild?
<cjwatson> veebers: You need to reconfigure
<veebers> cjwatson: ah, is that something I can do, or someone to do for me?
<cjwatson> veebers: For a new MP added to an existing component, I believe you can do it with the reconfigure action from e.g. http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/
<cjwatson> veebers: For a new component you need landing team help
<veebers> cjwatson: nice, I'll give that a try, cheers.
<veebers> cjwatson: I presume I need to re-build after a recon too?
<cjwatson> veebers: Yes
<veebers> cjwatson: sweet, cheers for the help :-)
<robru> cjwatson, ok, this should now be in a reasonably sane state. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/trust-store/changes
<robru> with correct tags and debian/changelog contents
<cjwatson> robru: star, thanks.  yeah, that looks right to me
<robru> cjwatson, you're welcome! glad that's finally done
<robru> cjwatson, should we kick an image?
<cjwatson> robru: slangasek already did
<cjwatson> 22:24 <imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 147 building (started: 20140723 21:25) ===
<robru> hah
<slangasek> totes
<robru> bfiller, sorry missed your ping (a bit jetlagged here). you got silo 7 now
<alecu> trainguards, may I ask you to change this channel's topic? it says "Silo 8 is half-landed! Don't publish anything else until silo 8 finishes landing", but the backlog says otherwise
<robru> alecu, heh, ok
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train support: trainguards | CI Train Status: #133 promoted | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<alecu> great!
<cjwatson> We should probably also update the landing status cell in the spreadsheet, though I'm not sure exactly what to
<robru> cjwatson, that's just free-form text there. as long as it doesnt' contain 'TRAINCON' it appears in green instead of red.
<cjwatson> thanks for updating it
<cyphermox_> cjwatson: how can I request a sync for a package in utopic to get it in the image? is there a tool for this or is it just a matter of asking?
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 147 DONE (finished: 20140723 23:00) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/147.changes ===
<cjwatson> cyphermox_: I know all the words there but the particular assembly of them is confusing me :-)  Can you give me specifics?
<cyphermox_> cjwatson: sorry ;)
<cyphermox_> cjwatson: I would like to eventually have network-manager sync from utopic to ubuntu-rtm
<cyphermox_> but I'm not ready yet, I think I'd rather be available to "watch" it as it happens, and I'm about to leave
<cjwatson> cyphermox_: ubuntu-rtm is only in dogfood right now; the current archive will not persist
<cyphermox_> but I was curious if it's something I can trigger myself, or if it requires someone to pus hthe buttons
<cjwatson> cyphermox_: it won't branch off for real until August
<cyphermox_> cjwatson: alright
<cyphermox_> I was just surprised to see it in rmadison
<cjwatson> cyphermox_: so right now, don't do anything; later on, it'll be a matter of copy-package
<cyphermox_> ok
<cjwatson> cyphermox_: that's just me testing out the infrastructure
<cyphermox_> cool
<cyphermox_> well, looks awesome right now ;)
<cjwatson> I'll comment it out again if it's going to confuse people though
<cyphermox_> nah, I don't think it's an issue right now
<cjwatson> commented out
<cyphermox_> unless many people ahve been asking you
<cyphermox_> ok
<cjwatson> no, but you might be the first of many, and I don't want to waste people's brain-space for an experiment
<cjwatson> I've proven it works, that's enough for now
<cyphermox_> cjwatson: thanks
<cjwatson> cyphermox_: you probably wouldn't actually be able to sync it now, anyway, as dogfood only has a slightly old snapshot of production :)
<cjwatson> So https://dogfood.paddev.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager won't have your most recent stuff which means you can't copy it
<cjwatson> That won't be a problem once we do it on production
<cyphermox_> bah, tbh I'm still busy with bluetooth happy funstuff, I'm perfectly happy to not have to worry about other things just yet :)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-07-24
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 148 building (started: 20140724 02:05) ===
<bfiller> robru: around?
<robru> bfiller, indeedily-doodily
<bfiller> robru: :) I need a silo for line 32 please
<robru> bfiller, ahhhh you had asked about that one earlier but I was confused because it said 'boiko' in the lander. sorry
<bzoltan1> robru: May I ask for a silo assigned to the line31?
<bfiller> robru: no worries, need one for the other one as well
<robru> bfiller, ok you got 4
<bzoltan1> robru:  is there a specific reason for not processing the lines in sequenc? Just curiosity
<bfiller> robru: cheers
<bfiller> bzoltan1: you up early or still haven't gone to bed?
<robru> bzoltan1, yeah, it has to do with timezones. when I'm in US hours and I see a bunch of requests from EU people I don't like to assign them out of fear that they'll just sit there empty for 12 hours while other requests wait. if you're really around and really want one, feel free to ping me
<bzoltan1> bfiller:  a bit both... I got 4 h sleep :)
<bfiller> bzoltan1: kids?
<bzoltan1> bfiller: yeps :) they are the sunshine of my life... for real
<robru> bzoltan1, hm, conflict with silo 15. any chance to merge those into one, or should I override?
<bzoltan1> bfiller: they should be the moonlight occasionally
<dobey> anyone have any idea why, when cross compiling with sbuild, the tests binary target would get built, and then 'make check' would fail not being able to find the program?
<bfiller> robru: silo 15 just for testing really so think it's ok to override
<robru> bfiller, ok thx
<robru> bzoltan1, ok you got 8
<bzoltan1> robru:  wow... that is a weird one 1) why renato is landing UITK change without me 2) why the MR is targeting the trunk and not the staging
<robru> bzoltan1, oh that is weird, renato proposed somebody else's branch, and now it's in bfiller's silo...
<bzoltan1> robru: let's not land a 4108 lines MR that way...
<bfiller> bzoltan1, robru : renato and timp are at sprint, they wanted a silo to test chagnes together
<bfiller> that's what silo 15 is
<robru> bfiller, ahhh ok
<robru> bzoltan1, 4k lines sounds like merge targeted to wrong branch ;-) either that or they are sprinting *hard*!
<bfiller> bzoltan1: you might want to touch base with timp.. I think they are just experimenting to show the designers. not intending to land that silo
<bzoltan1> robru:  noone should sprint that hard... timp knows that I am working on a landing
<bzoltan1> bfiller:  Ohh, that would explain
<bzoltan1> robru: bfiller: we should have a flag for "not intended to land, just for building and testing" for silos like that
<bfiller> I'm out, see you guys :)
<robru> bzoltan1, yeah, or maybe even a whole other set of silos for things that won't land. seems ci train is more popular for testing than originally anticipated ;-)
<robru> bfiller, goodnight!
<bzoltan1> robru: people do not know that they can make and set up PPAs just as before the CI Train... I have like 4 PPAs in the SDK ... this UITK landing I was testing alredy yesterday
<robru> bzoltan1, yeah, maybe we need to just educate people on PPAs. citrain is just a small harness around PPAs that automates copying PPA packages to distro. no real need for ci train unless you're planning to actually release something.
<bzoltan1> robru: +1 that
<sergiusens> robru: PPAs are complicated if you need the full range of builders
<sergiusens> with real hw
<robru> sergiusens, so maybe we should make a couple non-citrain devirtualized PPAs that use the real hw but don't tie up citrain for weeks on end?
<sergiusens> robru: it's probably the same thing if you get to manage them
<sergiusens> robru: what's next with that package?
<robru> sergiusens, it'll need an archive admin to ack it through the NEW queue
<sergiusens> ack
<robru> sergiusens, they'll see it eventually, or you can ping them if you're in a hurry
<sergiusens> robru: just want to continue merging, but it's manageable
<robru> sergiusens, yeah you can't free the silo while it's in the NEW queue, because the NEW queue doesn't actually "contain" the package (eg the NEW queue is just a pointer to the silo). so if you merge&clean now, you'll lose the package.
<sergiusens> robru: no worries, it's an empty commit :)
<sergiusens> no hurries even
<robru> yeah
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 148 DONE (finished: 20140724 03:40) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/148.changes ===
* mvo_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train support: mvo_, trainguards | CI Train Status: #133 promoted | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<tvoss> sil2100, ping
<sil2100> tvoss: poong
<tvoss> sil2100, so silo 8 is in, any issues?
<sil2100> tvoss: so far from what I can see it seems to be alright :)
<tvoss> sil2100, wow
<brendand> tvoss, from a dashboard pov it looks pretty fine
<tvoss> brendand, thanks
<tvoss> too early to celebrate,but I could use a beer now
<camako> another day, another mir fix...
<sil2100> bzoltan1: how's testing the UITK going?
<bzoltan1> sil2100:  it looks good ... in few hours I will be ready and I can tell if we can go with the staging or I fall back to the cherry picking. The UITK tests are all green, unity8 too, all the key apps are fine so far. I had problems with the crashing OSK and the music app has weird emulator what has a fix proposed.
<Saviq> anyone else stuck with no bluetooth?
<sil2100> bzoltan1: sounds promising so far
<bzoltan1> sil2100:  do you know what the silo5 is blocked by?
<cjwatson> qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/arm64 unsatisfiable Depends: webapp-container
<cjwatson> qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/powerpc unsatisfiable Depends: webapp-container
<cjwatson> qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/ppc64el unsatisfiable Depends: webapp-container
<cjwatson> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu
<sil2100> Ah!
<cjwatson> So that'll be from https://code.launchpad.net/~zeller-benjamin/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/runhtml/+merge/226821
<cjwatson> Can that dependency be made [i386 amd64 armhf] just like the one immediately below it?
<sil2100> Yeah, sorry about that, could have double checked... I guess we need to make the dep arch-dependent
<sil2100> bzoltan1: ^ do you know if that change in that merge will not cause any issues if webapp-container is not installed?
<cjwatson> If it's possible to adjust that dependency, it'd be simplest for zbenjamin to tweak his branch and then rebuild
<mhr3> sil2100, ping?
<bzoltan1> cjwatson: sil2100: zbenjamin is out of business today
<sil2100> mhr3: pong?
<mhr3> sil2100, could you give pete-woods lander permission for ci sheet?
<cjwatson> ... or to recon with an extra branch on top
<mhr3> sil2100, he'll be taking it over from me
<bzoltan1> cjwatson: sil2100: I can not fix it without conflict. Would it be acceptable to land it and push a fix straight after?
<sil2100> mhr3: sure, after the meeting I'll do it
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson> extra uninstallable packages can make proposed-migration take globally worse decisions
<mhr3> sil2100, thx
<cjwatson> I do force things sometimes for compelling reasons, but not just because of scheduling
<cjwatson> bzoltan1: you can absolutely fix it using an extra branch starting from Benjamin's that declares his as a prerequisite branch
<cjwatson> add that to the list of merges, reconfigure, build
<cjwatson> what I can't see from the context of the diff is what the code will do if webapp-container is absent
<bzoltan1> cjwatson: Wow, I did not know about that path... cool, thanks. I will do it
<cjwatson> which I guess is relevant information when considering making a dependency arch-dependent
<cjwatson> bzoltan1: I'm pretty sure that path works anyway - happy to assist
<bzoltan1> cjwatson: like this? https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/arch-dependent_dependency/+merge/228058
<cjwatson> bzoltan1: I believe so; LGTM
<cjwatson> You should be able to add that to the spreadsheet and self-reconfigure, as the lander
<bzoltan1> sil2100:  I need this MR to land before the UITK lands -> https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/music-app/fix1348055-do_not_depend_on_position/+merge/228051
<sil2100> oh
<sil2100> hm, music-app is a click right? dpm ^
<dpm> hi sil2100, yes, all core apps are
<dpm> sil2100, I'm not familiar enough with the change, and balloons and popey do the click uploads. So until Leo and balloons are up, there is not much we can do. Why is the app a blocker for the SDK?
<sil2100> dpm: it probably causes a test failure when the new UITK is used
<sil2100> brendand: could you take a look at this change and do a review?
<sil2100> brendand: ^
<sil2100> We would then be ready for release when balloons appears
<brendand> sil2100, looks fine to me
<sil2100> brendand: if you approve it, do you know if it would be auto-merged?
<dpm> sil2100, brendand, I can top-approve if QA thinks is good to go, and then it will be auto-merged
<brendand> dpm, yeah
<dpm> brendand, sil2100, top-approved as per the discussion. This should now auto-land in music-app - could someone take care of generating a click package when that happens? The way it works generally is that popey requests the click creation from Jenkins (I'm not sure if he triggers it himself or someone else needs to do it)
<brendand> dpm, i don't know who can do that - apart from people who are on holiday (popey, Mirv)
<cjwatson> Doesn't it get spat out automatically as an artifact??
<cjwatson> er with just one ?
<dpm> let me check the zip files
<dpm> from previous MPs
<brendand> dpm, i guess we want the click package built from trunk though, not from the MP
<dpm> brendand, that's what I meant. This needs to land first before requesting the click
<dpm> in any case, I think at least fginther should know how to generate the click from Jenkins
<brendand> dpm, run this : http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/music-app-click/
<dpm> brendand, I don't have access to that (and I'm not sure I'd want it ;)
<brendand> dpm, i do
<brendand> dpm, so i guess anyone with ci-lab access can do it
<dpm> excellent
<thostr_> can I get a silo for ci sheet line 19?
<mvo_> sil2100: I'm off to lunch, if you could guard the train for a bit that would be great. but just one silo currently, so not too much we can do
<brendand> sil2100, we should have a list/channel/lp team for everyone with ci-lab access
<thostr_> mvo_: silo 12 can be published...
<brendand> sil2100, that way we should never be stuck for someone to prod things along
<brendand> sil2100, and also store uploaders
<sil2100> brendand: yeah... it was alwas a bit vague for me who has powers to do what
<sil2100> mvo_: ok! Sure thing, I'm playing around with CI Train now anyway
<mvo_> sil2100: cool
<mvo_> thostr_: thanks, doing that now
<thostr_> mvo_: can I get a silo for line 19? should be a quick one
<mvo_> thostr_: sure
<mvo_> thostr_: just assigned it to you
<thostr_> mvo_: thanks
 * mvo_ is really off now
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard (general help): psivaa | CI Train support: mvo_, trainguards | CI Train Status: #133 promoted | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<bzoltan1> renatu: oSoMoN: Both of your MRs are added now to the Silo8. I reconfigure and rebuild.
<bzoltan1> sil2100: I need to land two additional MRs for the browser and the messaging apps alongside with the UITK in order to keep the autopilot tests happy.
<bzoltan1> sil2100: would you please reconfigure the silo8?
<sil2100> bzoltan1: oh, ok, messaging-app had one failure in AP tests already - is there a new failure?
<sil2100> bzoltan1: sure
<bzoltan1> sil2100: renatu ^^
<renatu> sil2100, this should fix the messagin-app failure: https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/messaging-app/fix-autopilot/+merge/228071
<sil2100> brendand: is that also the fix for our earlier issue ^ ?
<brendand> renatu, boiko already pushed a branch that i think does it in a better way
<brendand> renatu, actually it was tiago - https://code.launchpad.net/~tiagosh/messaging-app/fix-broken-test
<brendand> renatu, it's currently trying to get past CI, but there is some failures which aren't predictable
<renatu> brendand, sil2100 , yes the tiago branch is better
<thostr_> sil2100: what's wrong here: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-016-0-reconfigure/20/console
<sil2100> thostr_: there seems to be a problem with the MR here: https://code.launchpad.net/~alfonsosanchezbeato/mediascanner2/krillin-apparmor/+merge/227302
<sil2100> (invalid link)
<thostr_> sil2100: right...
<sil2100> Once this is fixed, it should reconfigure fine
<bzoltan1> sil2100: the UITK tests look good. All issues were trivial to resolve. The autopilot tests of the messaging and browser apps will get little facelift. I am now testing elopio's fix for the music app. That is the last one. All other tests passed.
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> bzoltan1: so far things sound nice, just give us a sign once all of those are ready
<sil2100> Saviq: hi! How's the testing for unity8 going? :)
<bzoltan1> sil2100: btw I think the silo5 is good to go now
<tvoss> sil2100, ping
<tvoss> do we see any regressions due to the gcc transition?
<Saviq> sil2100, one test failed, need to fix
<Saviq> sil2100, lunch now and will do straight after
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train support: mvo_, trainguards | CI Train Status: #133 promoted | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<sil2100> tvoss: test wise we are very good, I asked davmor2 to take a dogfooding look at the latest images and so far he has not reported anything :D
<sil2100> davmor2: any big blockers noticible in the latest image?
<davmor2> sil2100: still looking had some iso testing to do too
<davmor2> sil2100: there is the annoying power menu you get when hitting the power button to wake the device
<davmor2> sil2100: I think there is already a bug for that though
<sil2100> davmor2: yeah, I got that once today at least
<dbarth> sil2100: hiya, i need an admin reconfig for silo13 please
<sil2100> dbarth: hey! mvo_ is the sheriff, mvo_ could you do it? ^ :)
<dbarth> oh sure
<mvo_> sure
<mvo_> on it
<dbarth> thx
<sil2100> Thanks!
<mvo_> sil2100: hm, it tells me "ERROR:root:signon-ui was not in the initial list of components for that silo. You can't reconfigure the silo yourself. Please ask the landing team to reconfigure it for you." - do I not have all privs I should have?
<sil2100> mvo_: how did you reconfigure it? Did you use the reconfigure job? Since for this case you need to use the main spreadsheet
<sil2100> mvo_: i.e. find the landing, click on the row and do 'assign silo' again to get the 'Reconfigure' dialog appearing
<pmcgowan> mvo_, I would like to rebuild 18, to pick up branch changes how to do?
<mvo_> sil2100: aha, thank
<mvo_> sil2100: for a simple rebuild clicking on "build" is enough (?)
<pmcgowan> mvo_, unless it was already rebuilt earlier today
<mvo_> sil2100: (context is the question of pmcgowan)
<sil2100> pmcgowan, mvo_: in this case I think clicking 'build' and writing the projects that need to be rebuilt is required
<pmcgowan> so I can do that myself maybe
<sil2100> Yes :)
<mvo_> dbarth: silo is reconfigured
<mvo_> pmcgowan: I can give you a hand as well, thats my job (currently :)
<pmcgowan> trying it one sec
<pmcgowan> seems I failed
<mvo_> pmcgowan: let me check
<pmcgowan> mvo_, just got the cant build message
<pmcgowan> mvo_, must need to force
<mvo_> pmcgowan: yep,  let me see if I can convince it :)
 * mvo_ triest the small hammer first and then the big one
<pmcgowan> better
<pmcgowan> thanks mvo_
<mvo_> yw!
<alecu> trainguards: hi, can I ask for silo for row 35?
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, morning, I'd like to get jonas dual sim branch approved and silod
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, indeed, did he say it's ready?
<mvo_> alecu: sure, sorry that I didn't assigned it earlier we were a bit low on silos this morning
<pmcgowan> he did in email
<alecu> mvo_: no problem, and thanks!
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, cool, reviewing
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, we just restarted silo 18 with jussis fixes
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, cool, i want to get call_forwarding in a landing silo today too
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, indeed, maybe with jonas branch
<jhodapp> mvo_: can I get a silo for line 37 in the spreadsheet?
<mvo_> sure
<jhodapp> thanks
<bzoltan1> sil2100:  Here is the situation... The UITK is compliant with the regular full testsuite  with a single exception. The music app has still very wrong autopilot tests. It was duplicating an old version of the UITK emulator and it is prone to failure at any given point. elopio managed to solve 2 of the 5 failing music app tests, but we still have 3 failures. It has nothing to do with the UITK, as it is clearly a problem caused by poorly 
<rsalveti> thostr_: sil2100: are we landing silo 16?
<rsalveti> I want to land it but I see from the spreadsheet that you're both looking at that line :-)
<thostr_> rsalveti: I just put testing to green... so from my pov we can land... just waiting for somebody from ci
<rsalveti> ok, let me land it
<sil2100> bzoltan1: I think your message has been cut at the end
<sil2100> bzoltan1: anyway, hm, we didn't see any music-app test failures recently, why are those suddenly happening with the new UITK then?
<bzoltan1> sil2100:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7847642/
<tedg> mvo_, Can we get a silo for lines 22 and 27 now the gcc 4.9 stuff is landed?
<tedg> (preference in that order)
<sil2100> bzoltan1: thanks, ok - still the question arises, why didn't this poor test suite fail with the old UITK? Since as I mentioned, we had 0 failures for months now in music-app
<mvo_> bzoltan1: hi, I can't land the qtcreator change right now, its changing a existing debian/changelog, could you please have a look? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-005-2-publish/71/artifact/packaging_changes_qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu_3.1.1+14.10.20140724-0ubuntu1.diff - i.e. the change is in a changelog entry for a already released package
<bzoltan1> mvo_: I will do.. a bit later. I am busy with the UITK
<mvo_> ok
<sil2100> mvo_: hmm... I think it might be even ok in this case
<t1mp> sil2100: for UITK, we have these custom proxy objects (formerly known as emulators) in the AP tests that app autopilot tests can use
<mvo_> tedg: which one is more important, I have only a single silo left right now
<tedg> mvo_, 22 please
<sil2100> mvo_: since qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu is, IIRC, currently blocker in -proposed because of this reason - so you can actually publish this and 'overwrite' the version in -proposed
<t1mp> sil2100: because some times in an internal component we add just a property, and then the type of the component changes for autopilot. In our CPOs, we can update the tests to use the new type
<t1mp> sil2100: the music-app didn't use the emulators
<davmor2> sil2100, tvoss: I don't see anything that isn't already reported so far
<t1mp> sil2100: music-app had this code in it:
<t1mp>      def get_back_button(self):
<t1mp> 117         return self.select_single("AbstractButton", objectName="backButton")
<t1mp> in the test
<balloons> t1mp, sil2100 the music app has had a pending rewrite of tests on the agenda for a little bit now
<t1mp> we added a property to the back button and now it is not of type AbstractButton anymore.
<t1mp> I have a fix for music-app AP here:
<sil2100> Oh, ok
<t1mp> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/music-app/fix-go-back/revision/538
<balloons> there's definitely some custom code that can be removed
<t1mp> I'll remove the commented-out stuff before merging it (after we test the fix)
<mvo_> sil2100: ok
<mvo_> tedg: then you can have 27 as well :)
<t1mp> I'm at a sprint now and my device is in use for testing something else right now
<tedg> \o/ /me is rolling in the silos!
<sil2100> t1mp, balloons, bzoltan1, elopio: ok, so could you guys just make sure all the required fixes/rewrites for music-app are at least merged into trunk before proceeding with the release of UITK?
<sil2100> But I guess I wouldn't count it as a reason to drop staging and doing cherry-picking, especially that it's being actively worked on right now
<bzoltan1> sil2100: I am testing the changes from t1mp right now. I expect it to give OK results.
<t1mp> balloons: are you working on music-app? Or is there someone else to review our changes when we propose the MR?
<balloons> t1mp, I can help review. I've not been working on it, I guess that's been all elopio, but he didn't mention it to me ;-)
<balloons> did we talk to andrew or victor the core app devs?
<t1mp> balloons: no, I didn't talk to them about this, they appear to be offline
<mterry> sil2100, are free silos thick on the ground today by any chance?
<sil2100> mterry: what do you mean? ;)
<mterry> sil2100, are any free to be assigned for line 20 (locking support)
<sil2100> mterry: let me poke mvo_ about it, but the strange thing is... I vaguely remember assigning a silo for this line TWICE yesterday, and today I saw it was still without any silo
<sil2100> I'm either hallucinating, or something strange is going on
<ogra_> you used the wrong spreadsheet :P
<mterry> sil2100, the merges that will not be CONTAINED!
<sil2100> ;p
<tvoss> davmor2, \o/
<mvo_> mterry: no silos right now sorry
 * mterry cries into his cups
<mterry> mvo_, OK!  no worries
<ogra_> mvo_, just tell tvoss to stop using silos for test builds :P
<tvoss> ogra_, no silos for me :)
<dobey> anyone have some deep knowledge of cross compiling with sbuild? xnox ? i'm having a reallly weird issue with compiling something, and could use some more experienced eyes looking at it to see if i'm doing something especially stupid
<elopio> hello hello
<mvo_> dobey: what issue do you see, could you pastebin the error ?
<dobey> mvo_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7843862/
<dobey> mvo_: basically the test binary is being built during build, but then not being found during the make check
<dobey> mvo_: lp:~dobey/ubuntuone-credentials/cross-compilable is the branch where i'm getting this, if you want to try it
<xnox> dobey: compiled unit tests can't be executed... you can build them, but not run.
<dobey> xnox: ugh :(
<xnox> dobey: well, because Intel cpu's don't execute ARM code =) hence crosscompilation =)
<xnox> dobey: it's not like you are building i386 on an amd64 machine =))))
<cjwatson> You should generally configure a cross-build environment not to run tests.
<cjwatson> DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=nocheck
<dobey> xnox: but that's weird, it works fine with other packages
<cjwatson> The reason you get "not found" or similar is that execve returns ENOENT when the program's ELF interpreter doesn't exist.
<cjwatson> dobey: from bulk cross-building experience I can definitely say that running tests doesn't work fine with most other packages :)
<cjwatson> dobey: but perhaps this package fails to honour DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=nocheck?
<dobey> cjwatson: oh, i guess because of overriding dh_auto_test?
<cjwatson> dobey: ah yes, buggy debian/rules
<xnox> dobey: one can override dh_auto_test, in a way that still honors DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS and crosscompilation et.al.
<cjwatson> dobey: you should wrap the override in ifeq (,$(filter nocheck,$(DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS))) / endif
<xnox> dobey: why did you override dh_auto_test at all?
<dobey> i might just be able to kill the override now anyway
<xnox> dobey: check is one of the default test targets as is....
<cjwatson> Also, personally I'd do that arch check using ifneq (,$(filter armel armhf,$(DEB_HOST_ARCH))) rather than in shell
<cjwatson> If it needs to be done at all
<dobey> xnox: because we were building in a PPA that used qemu for arm at one point, and one of the test suites was crashing in qemu
<dobey> but we're not building in that PPA any more i think
<dobey> and since all the CI train stuff is on real arm hardware iirc, we shouldn't need to do that
<dobey> thanks
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard (general help): Ursinha | CI Train support: mvo_, trainguards | CI Train Status: #133 promoted | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<bzoltan1> sil2100: I have flipped the tested switch on the Silo8.  This MR need to land on the music_app -> https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/music-app/fix-go-back/+merge/228120
<sil2100> bzoltan1: thanks! Does this merge fix all the music-app issues?
<bzoltan1> sil2100:  yes
<sil2100> Awesome!
<bzoltan1> sil2100:  say it only when the first CI smoketest shows better results then now :)
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> mvo_: ok, so please land UITK once you have a moment!
<mvo_> sure
<mvo_> sil2100: aha, I tried to land that some minutes ago alredy, it errors with https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-008-2-publish/55/console
<sil2100> bzoltan1: hmmm...
<sil2100> bzoltan1: it seems the branch https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/messaging-app/fix-autopilot does not exist anymore?
<sil2100> bzoltan1: while the silo is configured to use it
<sil2100> bzoltan1: what happened?
<sil2100> We might need to rebuild messaging-app there then
<bzoltan1> sil2100: what the hack?
<sil2100> Strangeness!
<sil2100> renatu: ?
<renatu> sil2100, hi
<renatu> sil2100, I removed it, you should use tiago's branch
<sil2100> Ah...
<renatu> sil2100, https://code.launchpad.net/~tiagosh/messaging-app/fix-broken-test
<sil2100> bzoltan1: ok, so we need to rebuild the silo with the new branch ;/
<sil2100> bzoltan1: and re-test messaging-app
<bzoltan1> sil2100:  OMG
<sil2100> Damn, this is confusing
<bzoltan1> sil2100: renatu should not have touched the MR in the middle of action
<bzoltan1> sil2100:  I have tested renato's MR not tiaosh's
<sil2100> bzoltan1: yeah... thankfully it's just one component that will require a retest, but still... rebuilding the package + testing still takes some time :|
<renatu> bzoltan1, sil2100, sorry brendand point us the branch early here in the channel
<bzoltan1> sil2100:  would you please reconfigure the silo8?
<bzoltan1> renatu: still... please do not do it too often. It wasted like 2-3 hours now.
<sil2100> bzoltan1: sure, although a normal reconfigure should be sufficient, but best being safe than sorry
<sil2100> bzoltan1: ok, I'll modify the MP list to the new MP as well
<bzoltan1> sil2100:  that part I have done
<mvo_> sil2100: so you take care of it?
<sil2100> bzoltan1: oh, hmm... my spreadsheet seems to still show renatu's branch
<sil2100> bzoltan1: I still see renatu's branch, so I'll change it to tiago's one
 * sil2100 just hopes the spreadsheet doesn't go crazy
<sil2100> bzoltan1: reconfigured!
<sil2100> bzoltan1: you can rebuild :)
<sil2100> (messaging-app that is)
<mvo_> thanks sil2100
<cjwatson> plars: How did the dry-run-RTM system-image test go?
<plars> cjwatson: I can run tests with it locally, and I have some proposed changes to the ci scripts to integrate it that I'm trying to run through staging. There are some dashboard changes that will be needed that josepht is looking at right now
<plars> cjwatson: as I understand it, the real one will come next week or so, and we'll be calling it it stable-proposed right?
<plars> cjwatson: the current plan is to move utopic testing on our side with the variant name "touch" to a variant called "touch_devel" and then create one called "touch_stable" that aligns with the results from testing stable-proposed
<cjwatson> plars: Probably about two weeks from now.  Name still slightly TBD but presumably it's not hard to change on your side
<cjwatson> (waiting for Stéphane to come back so we can finish that debate)
<plars> cjwatson: no, we can change the name to whatever on our side. In the meantime, we'd like results on staging-stable-proposed correct?
<cjwatson> plars: stable-staging-proposed, but yes
<cjwatson> plars: Just to make sure that the process works rather than because of any special interest in the results, of course
<plars> right
<cjwatson> plars: Although it was branched from the last promoted image so hopefully should be pretty solid
<plars> cjwatson: from the looks of running it locally, it does pull from an rtm derived archive rather than the usual places though
<plars> so it's good to test
<cjwatson> plars: Right, great
<cjwatson> Yeah, its sources.list and such should be all derived-archive.whateveritis
<sil2100> bzoltan1, brendand__: can anyone top-approve tiagosh's MR?
<tedg> mvo_, I removed an MR from my silo, which effectively removes the package. Do I need a reconfigure in that case? Or can I just continue and assume it won't get merged.
<brendand__> sil2100, renatu ?
<mvo_> tedg: not sure, sil2100 may know but if in doubt, go with the reconfigure
<sil2100> tedg, mvo_: it will require a reconfigure
<tedg> sil2100, Ah, okay. Thanks.
<tedg> mvo_, Can you please reconfigure silo 17?
<mvo_> sure
<mvo_> tedg: done
<tedg> mvo_, Thanks!
<sil2100> bzoltan1: argh, why did UITK got rebuilt in the silo as well? I thought only messaging-app was supposed to be rebuilt
<sil2100> bzoltan1: it's now waiting for it to finish building for no reason
<bzoltan1> sil2100: sorry, I did not know if it was possible to rebuild only one source pakage there
<mhr3> sil2100, did you remember to give priviledges to pete?
<sil2100> bzoltan1: ah, yes ;) When for instance only a merge for one project changed, you can press 'Build' and list that one project name in the list of packages to rebuild, and it will fetch the changes and build from scratch
<bzoltan1> sil2100:  arghhh... I am an ignorant ass
<sil2100> bzoltan1: force rebuilds are only necessary when nothing changed in any merge and you still want to rebuild :)
 * bzoltan1 is learning every day something new
<sil2100> No worries! It's just sad that we have to wait unneccessarily, while being very hyped on getting it released!
<sil2100> mhr3: yeah, now I did! (I'm such a lier, thanks for reminding me)
<mhr3> sil2100, cool, now give me a silo for #39 and pete will try to land it ;)
<mhr3> fwiw it's super simple change, should go super smooth
<sil2100> mvo_: could you assign it? ^ We have one silo free, but I see one silo freeing up now, so it should be fine
<mvo_> sure
<sil2100> Thanks!
<mvo_> done
<mvo_> I was about to ask if I should take over again (for ~30min or so) :)
<mhr3> pete-woods, please land my thing ;)
<mvo_> sil2100: did you publish 001 already?
<sil2100> No, I didn't publish any silos right now :)
<pete-woods> mhr3: by land, you mean build, and everything right?
<pete-woods> well, I click build...
<pete-woods> (and it is doing stuff)
<ogra_> davmor2, do you remember if we have a bug open for "cant control volume when notification/snap decision is shown" ?
<sil2100> pete-woods: that's the first step!
<davmor2> erm no not that I'm aware of
<ogra_> k
<pete-woods> sil2100: :)
<sil2100> Saviq: problems with the unity8 landing?
<bzoltan> sil2100: renatu: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-008-1-build/165/console
<bzoltan> sil2100: renatu: that is exatly why I do not like when anybody is messing around with an otherwise successful landing
<sil2100> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<mhr3> mvo_, sil2100, there's something weird, could you hit rebuild on https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-005/+build/6208775 ?
<sil2100> mhr3: pushed rebuild
<sil2100> bzoltan: geh... yeah, exactly
<mvo_> jup
<mvo_> ha! sil2100 is faster
<mvo_> sil2100: you can have the spreadsheet now :)
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> bzoltan: wait a moment
<bzoltan> sil2100: I have tried out the single package rebuild
<sil2100> bzoltan: actually it seems to be built correctly!
<sil2100> bzoltan: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-008/+packages
<bzoltan> sil2100: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/180654795/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-amd64.messaging-app_0.1%2B14.10.20140724.1-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard (general help): cjohnston | CI Train support: mvo_, trainguards | CI Train Status: #133 promoted | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<sil2100> bzoltan: yeah, but when you look at the PPA, it seems to be built correctly there
<bzoltan> sil2100:  12 minutes ago.. it is the rebuild I think
<sil2100> Ah
<sil2100> bzoltan: indeed :)
<sil2100> bzoltan: phew, but at least it seems to be good now... strange thing that it just worked after a rebuild
<Saviq> sil2100, yeah, thought I started the build...
<Saviq> sil2100, but guess what, I wasn't logged in ;(
<bzoltan> sil2100:  most of these issues are just wasting time but do not represent real problems
<Saviq> sil2100, so I only triggered it 10 mins ago or so
<Saviq> sil2100, but don't expect any more problems...
<sil2100> Saviq: no worries, today seems to be a 'things go bad and waste time' day ;)
<Saviq> sil2100, right
<boiko> robru: sil2100: hi, would you guys mind reconfiguring silo 015? I added one new component to it
<robru> boiko, can do
<boiko> robru: nice! thanks!
<robru> boiko, ok done, you're welcome
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard (general help): cjohnston | CI Train support: robru, trainguards | CI Train Status: #133 promoted | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<davmor2> ogra_, sil2100: http://davmor2.co.uk/~davmor2/screenshots-desktop/chinese.png that's the metadata page in nautilus
<ogra_> looks fine there
<robru> sil2100, er, can you check what's going on in silo 5? WATCH_ONLY build seems like a NOP, but can't publish because it says the package isn't built (package is in the PPA).
<robru> sil2100, not sure what's happening. brb, food
<sil2100> robru: let me check
<bzoltan> sil2100:  the silo8  is good to go
<sil2100> bzoltan: messaging app tests went fine :D ?
<bzoltan> sil2100:  yes,all 15 tests are OK
<sil2100> Excellent!
<sil2100> Let me press publish
<sil2100> bzoltan: !
<sil2100> bzoltan: could you top-approve https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/landing_2307/+merge/227897 ?
<sil2100> ;)
<t1mp> sil2100: I happroved it
<sil2100> t1mp: thanks!
<bzoltan> t1mp: sil2100: all set :)
<mhr3> robru, hmm, any idea what's up with 005?
<sil2100> mhr3: I was looking at that as well, he's on breakfast... I'll try debugging further in a moment, just need to publish silo 8
<mhr3> k, thx
<sil2100> cjwatson, ogra_: can anyone of you +1 the packaging changes here? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-008-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_ubuntu-ui-toolkit_0.1.50+14.10.20140724.2-0ubuntu1.diff
<cjwatson> sil2100: looks fine to me
<sil2100> cjwatson: thanks!
<sil2100> mhr3: ok, so it seems the train ate a file :| Let me try recreating it to enable publishing
<sil2100> Not sure what caused that
<sil2100> Today is really a terrible day
<kgunn> hey guys, i could really use a silo for line 20 & line 38....probably line 20 is higher priority
<kgunn> sil2100: ^ sorry today is a terrible day
<jhodapp> robru: can you merge and clean silo 12 for us?
<sil2100> kgunn: ok, I guess robru will be able to do that for you once he's back, I need to finish fighting this fire here ;)
<kgunn> ack
<cjwatson> jhodapp,robru: done
<jhodapp> cjwatson: thanks
<sil2100> hmmm
<cjwatson> kgunn: done for 20, but no more silos for the moment
<cjwatson> kgunn: oh, no, it conflicts with silo 6
<cjwatson> kgunn: which is one of yours, so decide :)
<sil2100> robru: ok... so we'll have to rebuild silo 005 it seems ;/
<sil2100> robru: so, what seems to have happened is that someone wanted to rebuild silo 5, the package got prepared and something happened that it didn't get uploaded to the PPA
<sil2100> robru: this caused the silo staying in a broken state...
<sil2100> robru: i.e. the PPA has one version while CI Train has the source package of a different version
<sil2100> robru: so it would be unwise to actually leave it as it is :|
<sil2100> AH!
<sil2100> robru: ok, so the reason for this situation is this: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-005-1-build/190/
<sil2100> robru: an aborted build :|
<sil2100> So, I'll rebuild the silo now and check it to not tested
<robru> sil2100, yikes
<robru> sil2100, ok
<robru> kgunn, sorry there is currently only 1 silo available
<robru> oh, cjwatson is on it
<robru> thanks cjwatson
<robru> oh now there's two available ;-)
<ogra_> must be a nest somewhere !
<sil2100> :D
<sil2100> Saviq: testing silo 9? :)
<sil2100> balloons: hi! Did you publish music-app to the store by any chance?
<balloons> sil2100, music in the store
<balloons> the new image should pull it :-)
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Excellent
<robru> kgunn, ok you got silos 12 and 14
<davmor2> sil2100: so just the uitk to land then right?
<sil2100> davmor2: yep!
<robru> sil2100, are you done putting out fires? can you find some rest? ;-)
<bfiller> robru: any silo's available for line 40?
<sil2100> robru: I guess ;p Just need to finish some other stuff and send out the e-mail
<sil2100> And then take a look at the spreadsheet
<robru> bfiller, I got one that'll be free in a minute
<bfiller> robru: thanks
<robru> sil2100, ah wow, busy day indeed ;-)
<dobey> cihelp: why would jenkins be ok with one project having a build-depends: foo:native, but not with another project that has the same foo:native build-depends?
<robru> dobey, which jenkins are we talking about? logs?
<dobey> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntuone-credentials-utopic-amd64-ci/6/console
<fginther> dobey, there is a special hook that needs to be applied to the project until we have support for all projects in place
<cjohnston> thanks fginther and robru
<plars> sergiusens, fginther: would one of you be willing to ack https://code.launchpad.net/~pwlars/cupstream2distro-config/remove-sergio-contact-email/+merge/227946 if you get a chance so I can land it (and so we can quit spamming sergiusens :)
<dobey> fginther: oh. can you add that to ubuntuone-credentials then?
<fginther> dobey, yes, will get to it in a few minutes
<dobey> ok, thanks
<robru> bfiller, sorry for the delay, you got silo 1 ^
<bfiller> robru: thnks
<robru> bfiller, you're welcome!
<robru> bfiller, uh, what's going on with silo 2?
<bfiller> robru: hmnn, let me check. I just rebuilt it and marked it tested
<bfiller> hoping to release it
<robru> bfiller, i already hit publish before the rebuild. why did you rebuild?
<bfiller> robru: I wanted to make sure we had all the latest just to be safe
<bfiller> couldn't remember if I rebuilt it or not
<robru> bfiller, i'll check
<bfiller> robru: I *think* I rebuilt it last night which would be fine
<robru> bfiller, according to the build logs, build 179 and build 180 both build the same revision 240 from that branch
<robru> 181 rather
<bfiller> checking
<bfiller> robru: then we are good, rev 240 is the latest
<bfiller> sorry about that
<robru> bfiller, k, no worries. citrain probably won't like to merge this due to the rebuild so I'll force merge & free
<robru> bfiller, and let me know if you need help with silo1 ^
<bfiller> robru: yeah what does that error mean?
<robru> bfiller, it means there's a version in distro that didn't get built in the build job (most likely somebody did a manual upload, but maybe there's another silo that published but didn't merge yet)
<robru> bfiller, so you have to read the log to find which package has the issue, then get the diff from distro, then push it to trunk
<bfiller> robru: ack
<robru> bfiller, oh yeah, in this case it's because messaging-app was published from silo 8 but didn't merge yet
<robru> bfiller, if you want to get started, you can FORCE_REBUILD silo 1 now, and then rebuild messaging-app later once silo 8 merges
<bfiller> robru: I see, same MR is both silos
<bfiller> robru: I need to remove it from silo 1
<robru> bfiller, ah, then just drop that MP from you silo ;-)
<sil2100> robru: ok, on first glimpse the spreadsheet looks ok, but I would wait with deploying it till Monday
<robru> sil2100, oh you think so?
 * sil2100 needs to go eat some dinner
<sil2100> robru: yeah, in case we cause any problems ;) Want to first try a promotion tomorrow (if possible), and start fresh on Monday
<robru> sil2100, ok no worries
<sil2100> Since we'll anyway be in TRAINCON-0 in the worst case
<robru> sil2100, should I send an email to ubuntu-phone asking people for feedback on the dev copy?
<robru> sil2100, slangasek was saying we need to coordinate this change with the larger team.
<sil2100> hm, not sure, I would first of all ask some of our bigger landers first instead of the big public, and then announce it once things are ready to move
<robru> sil2100, ok, I'll run it by some people later today then
<sil2100> kgunn seems like the experienced person for testing for instance ;)
<robru> sil2100, hehe, I was thinking to ping bfiller about it too ;-)
<sil2100> Indeed ;)
<sil2100> Ok, I go now, as my girlfriend will choke me in a moment
<sil2100> o/
<bfiller> testing what?
<robru> bfiller, kgunn so I'm working on a prototype for a new citrain spreadsheet
<robru> it's meant to cope with the fact that RTM will double the number of silos we have
<robru> so the biggest change is to just streamline all the individual silo pages into the pending tab, because 40 silo pages will be impossible to navigate
<robru> bfiller, kgunn so if you could take a look at my spreadsheet: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ao9rBrRdRp38dFZrbkw2aXdfbS1jM1dZU3R4TXE3aGc&usp=drive_web#gid=0 and just tell me what you think about being able to mark testing:pass from the pending tab instead of hunting for other tabs, I'd appreciate it.
<bfiller> robru: will do, np
<robru> (it's not live yet, but just to look at it)
<robru> bfiller, thanks
<bfiller> robru: seems fine, will it still be available on the detailed page or just on the pending page?
<robru> bfiller, it'll just be the pending tab. the detailed page is being deleted
<robru> bfiller, or rather, the "detailed page" is now my dashboard, at http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS
<bfiller> robru: nice, why not have everything on your dashboard then :) it's much better
<bfiller> robru: oh nm, I guess you need a way to enter new requests
<robru> bfiller, yeah, dashboard is read only. I wish we could add requests direct in the dashboard!
<bfiller> robru: so new spreadsheet changes are fine with me then
<robru> bfiller, the point of this spreadsheet change is so that you only ever need the pending tab, you never have to hunt around for those "detailed" tabs (which I find impossible to navigate between even on a 27" widescreen)
<robru> bfiller, sweet thanks
<kgunn> robru: fine with me
<robru> kgunn, cool, thanks for looking! so we're hoping to go live with that on monday, should ease the RTM transition significantly
<robru> fun
<slangasek> cyphermox_: hi, so it looks like you created the bluetooth-touch package initially?
<cyphermox_> yes, let's destroy this
<slangasek> cyphermox_: please don't call a bare 'gcc' in a package build... this misses all the hardening flags, and also leaves us without debug symbols :)
<slangasek> cyphermox_: oh, well if you have a way to destroy it, that's fine too - in the meantime I'm uploading it to make it use dpkg-buildflags
<cyphermox_> bah, that's not even used anymore
<cyphermox_> alright
<slangasek> cyphermox_: right, if it should go away please get rid of it however you like... in the meantime I've uploaded it with fixed debian/rules
<cyphermox_> thanks
<cyphermox_> it's not going to get away, but changed a whole lot
<Ursinha> kgunn: /fg
<Ursinha> argh
<Ursinha> sorry :)
<robru> kgunn, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/1145/console ah not all your MPs are tagetting the same branch, that's now allowed
<kgunn> robru:  uh-oh
<robru> kgunn, well it looks like one branch is targetted at the other, and the second one targetted for trunk. so I would say, just manually merge the one into the other, then have just the one big branch targetted at trunk
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train support: robru, trainguards | CI Train Status: #133 promoted | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<kgunn> greyback: ^
<kgunn> greyback: can you sort the unity8 branches
<kgunn> greyback: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/1145/console
<kgunn> greyback: or if you're about to eod... ping dandrader
<greyback> am on it
<Ursinha> kgunn, elopio: bug 1334767 is now fixed, MIR docs website is up to date and should be updated daily
<ubot5> bug 1334767 in Ubuntu CI Services "Update jenkins jobs to update mir documentation website" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1334767
<kgunn> Ursinha: \o/ can't thank you enough!
<Ursinha> kgunn: I'm *really* sorry it took this long to fix that, we now have a proto-process so that won't happen again :)
<robru> Ursinha, a protoss, if you will.
<Ursinha> lol
<kgunn> Ursinha: hey just glad it got fixed
<kgunn> robru: ok..can you give it a go once more, reconfig on silo6 please?
<robru> sure
<robru> greyback, ok, not sure where kgunn went, anyways building: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-006-1-build/138/console
<greyback> robru: he's rebooting. Thanks for the update :)
<robru> greyback, you're welcome!
<elopio> Ursinha: thanks!
<tedg> robru, Can you publish silo 7 please?
<dobey> 7? or 17? :)
<tedg> Sorry, yes. And 17 is already published.
<tedg> robru, Unping
<dobey>  g++-4.9:armhf : Depends: gcc-4.9:armhf (= 4.9.1-1ubuntu3) but it is not going to be installed
<dobey> ^^ getting this when trying to cross-compile pay-service
<dobey> i wonder why :(
<robru> infinity, cjwatson: anybody around for a packaging ack? got new deps and a new binary package: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-016-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_url-dispatcher_0.1+14.10.20140724-0ubuntu1.diff
<om26er> cihelp I can't login to s-jenkins whats up ?
<om26er> GET failed on https://login.ubuntu.com/ : 500:HTTP/1.1 500 Internal Server Error
<retoaded> om26er, checking
<fginther> retoaded, om26er, I can confirm a similar login issue
<retoaded> om26er, fginther, it believes it can't connect to https://login.ubuntu.com
<om26er> aha
<retoaded> fginther, om26er, I can reach it from home but not from s-jenkins. checking to see if any of the other systems are affected.
<om26er> retoaded, If I am connected to lab's VPN it does not open
<retoaded> seems that all of the systems in the lab are affected
<retoaded> om26er, fginther, SSO is in ro mode for a deployment; should be back in about ~5 min
<om26er> retoaded, ok, thanks for looking into this.
<retoaded> om26er, give it another go. should be up now.
<om26er> retoaded, it works now, yay! :)
<slangasek> kgunn, ogra_: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/livecd-rootfs/no-password/+merge/225560 uploaded
<kgunn> woohoo thanks slangasek
<robru> slangasek, oh if you're around can you ack this new binary package + deps? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-016-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_url-dispatcher_0.1+14.10.20140724-0ubuntu1.diff
<cjwatson> robru: ack
<robru> cjwatson, oh thanks
<cjwatson> (for url-dispatcher)
<robru> slangasek, unping ;-)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-07-25
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train support: trainguards | CI Train Status: #133 promoted | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 149 building (started: 20140725 02:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 149 DONE (finished: 20140725 04:45) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/149.changes ===
<bzoltan> shame that the new UITK did not make it to dthe 149 image
<oSoMoN> hi gentle CI train operators, can I get a silo for line 24?
<brendand> sil2100, good morning
<Saviq> sil2100, in case you're around ↑, bear in mind we've experienced a ~new Qt crasher with this silo, we'll be investigating it asap today, but we need it to land to get the code and dbg symbols
<brendand> sil2100, did someone look at the test_no_sigstop failure? Saviq ?
<Saviq> brendand, it's fixed in ↑
<brendand> Saviq, silo009?
<Saviq> brendand, yes
<brendand> Saviq, which is landing when?
<Saviq> brendand, I just marked it OK for landing
<brendand> \o/
<brendand> gonna have a green build, yeah!
<Saviq> brendand, there's one more known failure there, but benign and isolated to unity8
<Saviq> so not really
<Saviq> but we just can't block this silo any longer...
<brendand> Saviq, ?
<brendand> Saviq, so it fixes that test, but breaks which one?
<Saviq> brendand, http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/149:20140725:20140717.1/9247/unity8/1417433/
<Saviq> not the "fix" fixes it, but the UI changes in the silo
<Saviq> s/fixes/breaks/
<brendand> :(
<Saviq> brendand, we want to land this silo and deal with the issues after that, dealing with them from the silo is rather painful (lack of the actual output branch and dbg symbols)
<brendand> Saviq, that's unfortunate, but ok
<Saviq> but we'll be tackling both today, and if we can't, we'll revert the offending landing
<oSoMoN> sil2100, good morning, can I get a silo for line 24 ?
<brendand> sil2100, if Saviq can get unity8 green by EOD, we buy a beer for him every day between us at the next sprint :) ?
<brendand> psivaa, can you try rerunning weather app?
<thostr_> can I get a silo for line 23?
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> thostr_, oSoMoN: give me a moment
<elopio> brendand: the same test has failed before. There's likely something wrong while opening the toolbar.
<sil2100> brendand: so yeah, give me a moment to get up-to-date on the situation
<brendand> elopio, ? too much coffee :)
<elopio> brendand: no, I just want not to work tomorrow and take my holiday :)
<elopio> well, it's already tomorrow, I failed a little.
<brendand> elopio, is there a bug? has it been investigated/reproduced locally?
<elopio> brendand: not that I'm aware of. My phone is flashing.
<brendand> elopio, go to bed - i'll take care of it
<elopio> brendand: I'm not yet done with the performance stuff, but I'm close.
<elopio> brendand: I think we will need a screenshot to understand what happened there. But that's close to land on autopilot, I wouldn't worry about it to much.
<Saviq> elopio, if you're still here... I need guidance... if you remember the autopilot changes on https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/drop-filtergrid/+merge/226415
<sil2100> psivaa: hmmm, why smoketesting doesn't have results for 149?
<sil2100> psivaa: or wait
<sil2100> psivaa: nevermind! ;)
<psivaa> sil2100: I was about to call the ambulance :)
<elopio> Saviq: I'm here.
<elopio> let me see your latest changes.
<sil2100> Saviq: ok, anyway, I'll publish unity8 now - is that crasher user visible?
<ogra_> bah ... silo2 failed :(((
<Saviq> sil2100, yeah, it is, we're working on it now
<Saviq> sil2100, just don't want to block stuff any longer
<Saviq> elopio, sorry to be bothering you, but I'm lost over here... so what it does as hopefully you'll be able to read is comparing the globalRect.y of items that are outside of the category_element (which is collapsed)
<Saviq> and comparing that to the height of that category_element, determining which are actually in view
<psivaa> brendand: after some struggle with a device, weather app is running again
<bzoltan> sil2100:  I am pleased to see this : http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/149:20140725:20140717.1/9247/ubuntuuitoolkit/
<sil2100> bzoltan: yeah ;) It's excellent, really love our dashboard now
<sil2100> Just a bit sad about the Unity8 blocker still present... while I don't know if I want to introduce a user-visible crash
<bzoltan> sil2100:  what is wrong with the unity8 and the weather app tests?
<bzoltan> sil2100:  ahhh, so the unit8 problem is still there... shame
<elopio> Saviq: you are not bothering. But it is becoming hard to read. I'll branch to get it running, that will be clearer.
<brendand> bzoltan, weather app is being investigated, but it has been floating around for a while
<brendand> bzoltan, it's not always failing
<bzoltan> brendand:  I see.
<Saviq> elopio, actually... I think I just understood the problem
<Saviq> elopio, I'll deal with it, thank you for being a sounding board
<sil2100> Saviq: unapproved merges in the unity8 landing!
<elopio> Saviq: jeje, ok. I'll finish what I'm doing and if I'm still not sleepy I'll take another look at your branch. There are a couple of things I'm not sure I like.
<sil2100> Is this related to the crash?
<elopio> Saviq: and unity8.shell.tests.test_emulators.DashAppsEmulatorTestCase.test_get_applications_should_return_correct_applications has just passed here, btw. I though you were having problems with that one.
<Saviq> elopio, yeah, I was
<Saviq> elopio, and has it passed on your phone? in silo 9?
<Saviq> elopio, or just that branch
<elopio> Saviq: I haven't tried the phone. Just tried that branch on my desktop.
<Saviq> elopio, yeah, I know what's happening, thanks
<Saviq> sil2100, no, that one is just a tooling change
<Saviq> sil2100, it's approved now
<brendand> ahhh, just one failure
<Saviq> brendand, good news, though, I know the failure and will have a branch in a moment
<brendand> free beer for Saviq!
<sil2100> I just published unity8, but we want to get rid of the failure and the crash! FAST :D
<Saviq> sil2100, bug #1348531 btw
<ubot5> bug 1348531 in Ubuntu CI Services "Silo branches should be public" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1348531
<Saviq> and one more incoming
<davmor2> tvoss: google+ is crashing a lot recently we are wondering if it might be related to the webbrowser location crash, I'm going to be digging into it today :)
<Saviq> bug #1348535
<ubot5> bug 1348535 in Ubuntu CI Services "Need -dbgsym packages from silos" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1348535
<tvoss> davmor2, the webbrowser location crash should be fixed
<davmor2> tvoss: not according to the latest test it isn't
<tvoss> davmor2, where do you see that crash? do we have a bug logged?
<davmor2> tvoss: not yet I'm going to try some more webapps like facebook and stuff
<tvoss> davmor2, sure
<sil2100> davmor2: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/149:20140725:20140717.1/9247/webbrowser_app/ <- here's the crash
<davmor2> tvoss: ^
<sil2100> tvoss: ^
<tvoss> davmor2, sil2100 so the browser did not crash, but the service?
<tvoss> davmor2, sil2100 if so, https://bugs.launchpad.net/location-service/+bug/1347887
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1347887 in location-service "Location service should install vanilla /etc/gps.conf" [High,New]
<tvoss> sil2100, line 30, can I haz silo, please?
<ogra_> sigh, whats that ... in silo2 the installation of procps and udev when building the chroot fails ...
<sil2100> tvoss: hey! Ok, cjwatson is the planned sheriff, but let me do that anyway :)
<sil2100> ogra_: ugh? Let me see that
<ogra_> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/180716223/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-armhf.ubuntu-system-settings_0.3%2B14.10.20140725.1-0ubuntu1_CHROOTWAIT.txt.gz
<tvoss> sil2100, thanks
<sil2100> Holy moly
<tvoss> sil2100, ?
<sil2100> tvoss: it was to the thing ogra_ pointed out, no worries ;)
 * tvoss is scared of silo 8 :)
<sil2100> ogra_: I re-ran one build to see if it was transient
<sil2100> ogra_: ok, it doesn't seem to be...
<sil2100> It failed now as well
<ogra_> there was one arch where mountall was the issue ... all others had procps
<Saviq> sil2100, brendand, got fix for both issues
<cjwatson> hi, sorry I'm a bit late this morning
* cjwatson changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train support: cjwatson | CI Train Status: #133 promoted | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<cjwatson> anything I should know from the meeting?  I assume we're pushing towards another promotion ASAP ...
<ogra_> cjwatson, rigght, we do
<ogra_> there is one unity8 failure (and a few crashes)
<ogra_> unity8 was uploaded ... waiting for promotion to build a new image
<cjwatson> waiting for migration to the release pocket you mean?
<Saviq> sil2100, I can't see unity8 in excuses, so IIUC it should migrate momentarily?
<ogra_> yeah
<cjwatson> if you can't see it in excuses at all then it isn't being processed in the current run
<ogra_> Setting up sysv-rc (2.88dsf-41ubuntu16) ...
<ogra_> info: Reordering boot system, log to /var/lib/insserv/run-20140725T0903.log
<ogra_> success: Enabled dependency based boot system.
<ogra_> is that normal ?
<cjwatson> oh, proposed-migration is stuck.  will investigate
<ogra_> i thought we circumvented insserv
<cjwatson> proposed-migration fixed
<cjwatson> (my fault from changes last night, sorry about that)
<cjwatson> I suspect everything is going to fail to build in utopic right now though
<Saviq> ooh?
<cjwatson> apparently there's an apt bug that the base system just managed to tickle
<cjwatson> so everything's falling over with "Chroot problem"
<ogra_> cjwatson, so it does (failing on setting up initscripts in my PPAs)
<cjwatson> Adam's going to work on it shortly
<ogra_> k
<cjwatson> But don't bother building silos in the meantime
<Saviq> greyback, mzanetti, bad news ↑
<ogra_> well, i cant, they fail setting up the chroot :)
<greyback> yep
<cjwatson> Right, I mean don't bother trying :)
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> well, its a good thing ... that gives us wiggle room for the new image so not to much lands
<Saviq> ogra_, but I *just* wanted to land a fix that would make it greeeeen! ;(((((
<ogra_> Saviq, oh ? i thought that was in the last upload
<cjwatson> Saviq: is that unity8 from silo 9?
<Saviq> cjwatson, no, another one
<Saviq> cjwatson, ogra_, we wanted to land silo 9 and do a real quick apfix + crashfix landing
<Saviq> just after
<cjwatson> ah, I see
<cjwatson> well, hopefully it won't take too long to sort out
<sil2100> Saviq: :<
<cjwatson> unity8 is migrating nowish
<cjwatson> well, after p-m spends an age thinking about libav again
<cjwatson> popey: Bill uploaded a gallery-app to the store some time ago that needs to be approved in order that we can unblock the libav transition, and it doesn't seem to be in place yet.  Could you have a look please?  Should be at least 2.9.1.1016.
<ogra_> popey, is out this week
<ogra_> (he pointed us to others that could do the job but i forgot who that was ... sil2100 do you remember ?)
<sil2100> cjwatson, ogra_: I know he pointed us to dpm and balloons
<ogra_> ah, dpm, right
<sil2100> With the exception that dpm, I think, doesn't have the power to generate click packages, but only approve them for the store or something
<cjwatson> Ah, right, but Bill said he'd uploaded it so that shouldn't be necessary
<cjwatson> dpm: ^- Could you have a look at that please?
<dpm> cjwatson, sure, although I'll ask dholbach, as he's the one doing the reviews/approvals if popey is not there. Let me talk to him.
<dpm> sil2100, cjwatson, it's about reviewing and approving gallery-app only, right?
<dpm> cjwatson, sil2100, dholbach tells me that the latest gallery-app upload was already reviewed, but it was rejected because it uses the wrong framework. So someone needs to fix it and re-upload
<cjwatson> Argh
<sil2100> Ouch
<dpm> that was 1 day ago, with gallery-app 2.9.1.1018
<cjwatson> Wasn't it built by Jenkins?  Does that mean Jenkins is using the wrong framework?
<cjwatson> Or was it built manually?
<dpm> no idea, oSoMoN, do you know how the gallery-app click is generally built? ^^
<davmor2> tvoss, dbarth: okay so I've been opening a few webapps g+ is the only one  crashing but in the log files on g+ and facebook I see a lot of libust Error: Error opening shm /lttng-ust-wait-5 (in get_wait_shm() at lttng-ust-comm.c:886)  is this anything to do with location? Or is it an issue in webapps?
<dpm> cjwatson, yes, it seems that trunk still has the deprecated framework: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/gallery-app/trunk/view/head:/click/manifest.json.in
<ogra_> davmor2, ignore that one
<davmor2> ogra_: meh I'll keep digging then
<davmor2> dbarth, tvoss, ogra_: Sometimes I hate the phone http://paste.ubuntu.com/7854399/
<tvoss> davmor2, :)
<tvoss> davmor2, apport-retrace works great on your host, too
<ogra_> lovely
<davmor2> tvoss: but for retrace to work you need to of viewed the file on the device first right?
<tvoss> davmor2, nope, just grab the .crash file, install apport-retrace, bzr branch lp:~ubuntu-archive/apport/lp-retracer-config, run sudo apport-retrace -o out.trace -S lp-retracer-config/ -C ~/retrace path_to_crash_file
<tvoss> davmor2, that gives you a meaningful t a a bt full in out.trace
<tvoss> davmor2, takes some time, though :)
<davmor2> tvoss: okay what am I missing? If I try a lowercase c or remove the -C altogether I get ERROR: report file does not contain one of the required fields: CoreDump DistroRelease Package ExecutablePath with the -C in place I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/7854452/
<cjwatson> dpm: Are core apps generally using 14.10-blah-dev3 now?
<tvoss> davmor2, -C ~/retracer, -C expects the cache Dir
<tvoss> davmor2, got the link to the .crash file?
<davmor2> tvoss: thanks
<dpm> cjwatson, I think the community core apps are using 14.10-dev2
<dpm> we updated them all at once a few weeks ago
<davmor2> tvoss: http://people.canonical.com/~davmor2/_usr_bin_webapp-container.32011.crash
<dpm> yes, ubuntu-sdk-14.10-dev2
<tvoss> davmor2, okay, that indeed lacks a core dump
<tvoss> davmor2, that crash file indeed lacks a core dump
<davmor2> tvoss: so no use then :(
<tvoss> davmor2, nope
<Saviq> sil2100, u8 fixes are in line 32, so whenever silos are back, please expedite it
<davmor2> tvoss: see told you sometimes it's good to hate the phone
<oSoMoN> dpm, sorry, no, I don’t know, bfiller would know
<davmor2> it's like therapy
<tvoss> davmor2, ah okay, webapp container is a script, isn't it?
<tvoss> hmmm, it's not
<tvoss> ev, you around?
<sil2100> Saviq: o/
<sil2100> Saviq: thanks!
<brendand> sil2100, i gave up reproducing the weather-app failure
<brendand> sil2100, for a little while it was really reproducible. now it's gone
<sil2100> brendand: maybe it was just something singular
<sil2100> Oh
<sil2100> It was?
<brendand> sil2100, yeah
<brendand> sil2100, next time we see it i'll file a bug
<brendand> sil2100, are we pushing for our green image today? what's the outlook?
<ogra_> brendand, broken chroots everywhere ... we're waiting
<infinity> ogra_: chroot issue is fixed.  I'm retrying a mess of builds.
<ogra_> awesome !
<sil2100> brendand: yeah, the chroot problem was standing in our way
<sil2100> infinity: oh, can we press rebuild now ;) ?
<ogra_> i thought it was waiting for another publisher run
<infinity> sil2100: If by "press rebuild" you mean "retry the builds in LP", sure.  If you mean "pointeless reupload", please don't.  Cause I'm doing the former.
<sil2100> infinity: no no, just retry rebuild in LP
<ogra_> infinity, silo (PPA) rebuilds ...
 * ogra_ tries silo 2
<infinity> ogra_: Too often when someone says "rebuild" here, they mean "re-do the whole thing".
<infinity> Cause there's a button to press that makes that easy.
<ogra_> not in here ;)
<brendand> sil2100, will unity8 pass now or does it need more landings?
<sil2100> brendand: it needs one more landing - now things should be better, but we need one more landing to fix a crash
<cjwatson> dpm: or ubuntu-sdk-14.10-qml-dev2 ?
<infinity> Most everything should be retrying on all arches by now.  I'm just cleaning up x86.
<cjwatson> mind you, I guess gallery-app isn't really just using the qml framework
<brendand> sil2100, and is that silo created, or just in MP form at the moment?
<sil2100> brendand: it's in a silo :)
<sil2100> Saviq: ^
 * infinity looks at that suspiciously.
<sil2100> Saviq: no commit message for one of the merges!
<brendand> sil2100, that's silo009 again i guess
<cjwatson> sil2100: I think we can kick an image after this publisher run (has unity8 and url-dispatcher) - shall I take care of that, or do you want to wait for silo 9?
<sil2100> cjwatson: I would love silo 9 before that... I hope we can have it landing in the next 20-30 minutes
<cjwatson> ok
<sil2100> Saviq: !
<sil2100> Ok, I set a quick commit message
<Saviq> sil2100, oops, thanks
<brendand> sil2100, i'm at hand to do anything needed to expedite things - testing, checking, rechecking etc
<sil2100> brendand: excellent! Saviq might be happy for some help once silo 009 finishes building
<cjwatson> oSoMoN: https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/gallery-app/framework-14.10-dev2/+merge/228273
<infinity> ARGH, FFS.
<infinity> sil2100: Who did the new upload of ubuntu-system-settings just now?
<infinity> sil2100: The exact thing I asked people not to do.
<infinity> ogra_: ^-- That's what I was talking about. :(
<ogra_> infinity, err, that was me ... and i didnt do an upload
<dpm> cjwatson, I believe most, if not all of them use ubuntu-sdk-14.10-dev2
<infinity> ogra_: You pushed a button that generated an upload when I just told you the build were retrying.
<cjwatson> Pressing the "Build" button in CI Train is doing an upload.
<ogra_> sorry
<cjwatson> The fact that a robot is doing it for you doesn't change that.
<infinity> This is why we can't have nice things.
<dpm> cjwatson, actually, either 'ubuntu-sdk-14.10-qml-dev2' or 'ubuntu-sdk-14.10-dev2'
 * sil2100 didn't upload anything besides building a completely new package
<cjwatson> dpm: I made it the latter since -qml- is kind of a lie for gallery, it uses more than just that
<dpm> ok
<cjwatson> infinity: guess we could cancel the earlier-version builds
<cjwatson> oh, too late
<Saviq> sil2100, so we can build silos again/
<Saviq> ?
<infinity> cjwatson: Not too late to save arm64 some time, doing.
<oSoMoN> cjwatson, approved
<sil2100> Saviq: yes, but please do not 'rebuild' any failed builds
<sil2100> Saviq: those have been automatically rebuilt in PPAs by infinity
<Saviq> sil2100, yup ok, please recon silo 15 though
<cjwatson> we'll need to do watch-only builds in some cases, but I'll sort that out once builders have caught up
<cjwatson> oSoMoN: yay, thanks.  I can't really test this myself - any chance you could organise a landing?
<cjwatson> oSoMoN: in the past bfiller has wanted things merged to trunk before building a click package for upload to the store
<oSoMoN> cjwatson, that’ll be too tight as I’m leaving for the week-end in an hour from now, would you mind pinging bfiller when he comes online, he can take care of the landing himself
 * infinity goes to eat his whatever-meal-this-is.
<cjwatson> oSoMoN: ok
<cjwatson> thanks for the help
<oSoMoN> yw
<infinity> cjwatson: queues for arm64 and ppc aren't remotely pretty, if people have urgent things, you may need to go on a rescoring romp.
<cjwatson> yeah
<infinity> I'll fix PPC next week, and start costing what it'll take to fix arm64.
<cjwatson> \o/
<cjwatson> ^- that's just a watch-only build
<dbarth> davmor2: the lltng messages are an annoyance, but they are not cause for errors
<dbarth> davmor2: did you manage to post the crash file somewhere to be retraced?
<davmor2> dbarth: no coredump
<davmor2> dbarth: really frustrating though, g+ just won't stay open
<cjwatson> (6 is also watch-only)
<davmor2> let me try it from the browser instead
<cjwatson> ok, that's the last couple of watch-only builds kicked off to clean up after the chroot breakage
<cjwatson> Saviq: huh, the previous build of 6 wasn't enough then?
<Saviq> cjwatson, we need to build the -gles packages after the real ones go in
<cjwatson> Saviq: ah, gotcha
<cjwatson> looks like it hates you though
<Saviq> cjwatson, yeah, rightfully so
<Saviq> fixed by now
<Saviq> greyback, did you sync qtubuntu-gles, too, shall I build both?
<thostr_> can I get a silo for line 34?
<Saviq> ah too quick ;)
<greyback> Saviq: yes but I kicked off a build just for it, since you had qtmir going separately
<cjwatson> thostr_: hang on, you're in the queue
<greyback> Saviq: oh qtmir-gles filed
<Saviq> greyback, yeah, but I broke it, will do qtmir-gles alone after it uploads
<thostr_> cjwatson: ack
<Saviq> greyback, 's fine
<cjwatson> mandel: do you want line 12 or line 31 first?  (alternatively, which will you be able to land more quickly?  we're low on silos)
<davmor2> tvoss, dbarth: might of found a work around I crashed the webbrowser on googleplus instead :) and that is uploading to a bug report hopefully \o/
<mandel> cjwatson, let me check
 * sil2100 goes for lunch
<mandel> cjwatson, 12 first since it adds mms
<mandel> cjwatson, 31 later
<cjwatson> mandel: ok
<mandel> cjwatson, AFAIK 12 was tested and should have a +1, let me check with sergio
<cjwatson> thostr_: I want to keep one free for emergencies, but if you can test 4 then we can get it published which will leave you next in the queue
<cjwatson> mandel: well, I hope so, I just assigned it :)
<thostr_> cjwatson: ok
<cjwatson> barry: any progress on testing 20?
<sergiusens> silo 16 landed at the start of the week
<cjwatson> wut
<sergiusens> spreadsheet must be corrupt
<cjwatson> damnit
<davmor2> tvoss, dbarth, sil2100: one bug for google+ dying, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+bug/1348592
<ubot5> Error: launchpad bug 1348592 not found
<sergiusens> logged in right on time to get the hilight; I usually don't check if I don't know about something :-)
<davmor2> made it public now so you should be able to get at it :)
<cjwatson> ok, evicting 16
<mandel> cjwatson, it was tested.. I mixed line number with silo number (stupid me)
<sergiusens> davmor2: I think that's a dup on an oxide bug
<cjwatson> sil2100: could you sort out the spreadsheet state for line 12 when you get a minute?  it should be landed
<cjwatson> mandel: so 31 is actually still outstanding?
<davmor2> sergiusens: could be but I thought I would file it separate to be sure, there were a bunch of bugs that looked similar
<mandel> cjwatson, 31 needs testing once 12 has been published
<mandel> cjwatson, although the changes are super safe, it just updates the logging
<cjwatson> mandel: 12 was published some time ago
<cjwatson> mandel: as sergiusens says
<mandel> cjwatson, sweet, then I'll wait a little and will test 31
<cjwatson> mandel: ok, I'll assign a silo for that shortly, you can't test it yet as you have to build it first :)
<sil2100> cjwatson: line 12? Let me take a look
<mandel> cjwatson, yes, I need the silo to follow the correct path :)
<sil2100> cjwatson: hm, but it's being freed right now, right? So the changes haven't been merged in? Or did they?
<cjwatson> sil2100: it's cleaning now from silo 16, but it should've been flagged as landed way before that - it actually landed on Tuesday
<cjwatson> sil2100: so I was misled into assigning a silo for it
<sil2100> Oh
<cjwatson> sil2100: didn't actually build anything in this run though
<sil2100> Ok, sure, let me try fixing that
<cjwatson> tvoss: what are you doing there?
<tvoss> cjwatson, I have hit rebuild ... sorry for that
<cjwatson> tvoss: I already sorted it out after the chroot glitch
<tvoss> cjwatson, oh sorry
<cjwatson> tvoss: so let me do a second watch-only build now to get it back into the right state, unless you actually have new source changes to build?
<tvoss> cjwatson, nope, no actual changes
<sil2100> Saviq, brendand: could you guys give silo 9 a spin? It's ready
<cjwatson> tvoss: right, done
<tvoss> cjwatson, thanks
<cjwatson> mandel: building silo 16 for you
<mandel> cjohnston, \o/
<Saviq> sil2100, doing
<cjwatson> alexabreu: Any luck with testing silo 11?  It's been there for a while and we're low on silos
<Saviq> sil2100, +1
<cjwatson> yay, publishing
<Saviq> cjwatson, can you make out anything out of https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-006-1-build/149/console ?
<cjwatson> Saviq: that's the same problem that bit the archive proper earlier; needs a chroot update in jenkins to work around it
<sil2100> !
<sil2100> :)
<cjwatson> Saviq: perhaps fginther could coordinate with infinity to get that fixed
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> \o\
<sil2100> /o/
<cjwatson> (it's an apt bug, but avoidable with careful chroot updates)
<Saviq> cjwatson, should I just try again?
<cjwatson> Saviq: won't help in the slightest
<Saviq> ugh :|
<cjwatson> cihelp: ^- if anyone's available
<cjwatson> bfiller: Can you make anything out of the pile of failures in https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/gallery-app/framework-14.10-dev2/+merge/228273/comments/552603 ?
<ogra_> davmor2, some non-uploader testing of silo2 would be appreciated
<davmor2> ogra_: will do after Lunch
<ogra_> thanks !!!!
 * ogra_ hugs davmor2 
<sergiusens> cjwatson: hey, can I get a silo for l35?
<sergiusens> ah, remaining silos 1
<ogra_> well, thats enouogh for one line, isnt it ?
<ogra_> :)
<cjwatson> sergiusens: well, there's a queue
<cjwatson> and I was hoping to keep one free for emergencies
<sergiusens> cjwatson: yeah, my "ah. remaining silos 1" was supposed to be followed with a :-(
<cjwatson> I'll do thostr_'s once unity8 finishes landing
<brendand> sil2100, sorry, was out for a bit
<brendand> sil2100, i can do that if still needed
<sil2100> brendand: no need, it's published!
<brendand> sil2100, :)
<brendand> sil2100, and we kicked a build?
<sil2100> Not yet, didn't migrate completely :)
<sil2100> But once it does, we kick a new image and do promotion dogfooding with it!
<cjwatson> publishing that as it's not on images
<tvoss> cjwatson, thanks
<cjwatson> unity8 waiting for autopkgtests now
<cjwatson> we really need to finish landing libav so that proposed-migration can be fast again :-/
<tvoss> cjwatson, what changed in libav?
<tvoss> out of curiosity
<cjwatson> 9 -> 10 transition
<sil2100> New version, they changed the ABI
<cjwatson> but it's ended up intertwined with a bunch of other library changes in the archive
<cjwatson> which now all have to land at once
<cjwatson> we have to land it before we branch for RTM or it'll be a nightmare
<cjwatson> fortunately it really is close now
<tvoss> cjwatson, okay
<tvoss> cjwatson, sounds complicated :)
<cjwatson> 174 source packages at the moment
<cjwatson> oh god and something's changed again so it generates 10418 new uninstallables.  Hopefully it's just transient
<cjwatson> ah, was just waiting for curl/armhf build, good
<alexabreu> cjwatson, for silo 11 I'll prob close it today
<camako> Is there a high level document/wiki explaining how Jenkins works to a newbie?
<pmcgowan> cjwatson, I just asked silo-18 to build and it seems nothing happened
<cjwatson> pmcgowan: it's already built?
<pmcgowan> cjwatson, the branch changed so trying to rebuild
<cjwatson> pmcgowan: the first time you click build on the jenkins job it often ends up having to log you in, and you should then press the button again
<cjwatson> yay jenkins
<pmcgowan> ok will try again
<cjwatson> alexabreu: thanks
<pmcgowan> cjwatson, I seem to be missing the build permission
<cjwatson> pmcgowan: yeah, you aren't the lander on that
<Saviq> sil2100, can you please reconf silo 15, it's got a messaging app added
<cjwatson> pmcgowan: building it for you now
<pmcgowan> cjwatson, ty sir
<sil2100> cjwatson: could you? ^ I'm hacking poor jenkins now :)
<cjwatson> sure
<cjwatson> Saviq: done
<Saviq> cjwatson, thanks
<davmor2> ogra_: anything in particular I'm looking at with silo 002 or just testing in general?
<ogra_> davmor2, general testing and it would be good to make sure that toggling the developer mode switch in "About->Developer mode" actually switches adb on and off (mtp reconnects are expected)
 * davmor2 lends sil2100  a big axe to help hack jenkins
<davmor2> ogra_: will do
<ogra_> thanks :)
<davmor2> oh I like the new see all much better than the arrow that always seemed to point the wrong way :)
<davmor2> oh buttons are suddenly blue instead of orange is that meant to be the case?
 * ogra_ doesnt know 
<ogra_> (my flo is still flashing)
<sil2100> davmor2: this axe will be helpful indeed!
<sil2100> Especially that... the firewall is blocking access to the dogfood instance :|
<davmor2> ogra_: okay I'm confused!  I read the following "You need a passcode or passphrase set to use developer mode", then in lock security I have the option for Swipe (no security) Surely that should be greyed out while in developer mode
<ogra_> davmor2, yes, but we cant do that yet
<davmor2> meh
<kgunn> sil2100: sorry to pester, i tried to read scrollback, but.. silos aren't building ?
<cjwatson> sil2100: ah, #webops should hopefully be able to help
<cjwatson> kgunn: which ones?
<ogra_> davmor2, this landing is solely the UI changes and the switch connected to the usb driver
<kgunn> cjwatson: i'm just getting on for mornin', so if you say "go build" i will
<cjwatson> kgunn: which ones?
<kgunn> cjwatson: silo6
<cjwatson> morning or not I need details :)
<davmor2> ogra_: is the lock meant to work?
<cjwatson> kgunn: ok, that needs a CI vanguard to wake up
<ogra_> davmor2, then i'm waiting for silo12 ... once that landed the lock settings will be made active
<kgunn> cjwatson: also silo12
<ogra_> davmor2, only after silo12 landed
<cjwatson> kgunn: same
<cjwatson> 12:40 <cjwatson> Saviq: that's the same problem that bit the archive proper earlier; needs a chroot update in jenkins to work around it
<cjwatson> 12:40 <cjwatson> Saviq: perhaps fginther could coordinate with infinity to get that fixed
<cjwatson> 12:40 <cjwatson> (it's an apt bug, but avoidable with careful chroot updates)
<kgunn> cjwatson: thanks... infinity ^ is this possible ?
<davmor2> ogra_: so if I citrain silo 12 aswell it should all be there and work right?
<kgunn> oh wait, i see francis is on
<ogra_> davmor2, no
<ogra_> davmor2, there is no code for this yet
<ogra_> davmor2, only toggling adb on/off should work atm
<cjwatson> kgunn: infinity can't do it directly, I only highlighted him because he can probably offer advice to whoever's fixing up the pbuilder chroots
<davmor2> ogra_: sadtrombone.com
<cjwatson> kgunn: please don't bug him
<ogra_> davmor2, the rest will land early next week
<davmor2> ogra_: right no worries
<ogra_> oh man
<kgunn> olli: ^ most likely looks we won't be landing qtcomp, locking greeter is a maybe
<ogra_> i see what you mean with the colors
<ogra_> looks like candyUI now
<barry> cjwatson: i've tested it.  dunno if others have yet (morning email, here i come)
<cjwatson> barry: who else does it need?
<davmor2> ogra_: dev mode off, mtp works, restart, mtp works, and so does adb
<ogra_> and adb is also off with dev-mode off i hope :)
<davmor2> ogra_: and I go into developer mode and it is turned on again
<ogra_> cool
<ogra_> that is how it should be
<barry> cjwatson: nobody in particular.  i'd just like confirmation that the test plan works for someone else too
<davmor2> ogra_: so dev mode should be back on after a reboot?
<ogra_> davmor2, yeah, thats hardcoded in the android setup still ... next step is to turn it off
<ogra_> (i need to talk to sergiusens about that)
<davmor2> ogra_: right okay well when I turned it off I got the following
<davmor2> root@ubuntu-phablet:~# davmor2@boromir:~$ adb shell
<davmor2> error: device not found
<davmor2> and mtp restarted
<cjwatson> thostr_: assigning for you now, but it's possible that the build will fail for similar reasons to the above
<ogra_> yes, as i said, thats expected
<ogra_> looks fine
<thostr_> cjwatson: I'll give it a try
<cjwatson> barry: ok, perhaps you can ask around for assistance, QA if you need it I guess
<davmor2> ogra_: yeap I'm saying it is good,  So even though I was connected via adb that connection was dropped when I turned off developer mode which is a good thing
<ogra_> davmor2, dev mode really turns off the hardware for adb ... (which requires that mtp on the same wire gets restarted too)
<ogra_> davmor2, thanks ... setting to testing done then ;) (unless my own tests find anything)
<davmor2> ogra_: who said I'd finished :P
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> btw, if you call phablet-shell with dev-mode off it should actually wait til you switch it on again
<davmor2> ogra_: you can quickly fill up your screen with nautilus windows by hitting that switch :)
<ogra_> davmor2, heh, yeah, blame nautilus/gvfs
<ogra_> i expect this is a swithc that gets only used rarely though ...
<ogra_> (unless you actually test the switch indeed)
<kenvandine> ogra_, thx for fixing the deps in your branch
<ogra_> kenvandine, well, sorry for breaking them in the first place
<ogra_> :P
<davmor2> ogra_: I was hitting it repeatedly to see if it broke, it didn't, but it did cause error dialogs on the on the host machine :D  GVFS isn't very adept at handling a device appearing and disappearing before it has connected it seems :D
<ogra_> yeah, it is pretty awful ...
<ogra_> (my testing was fine here too)
<kenvandine> ogra_, great, you tested call forwarding too?
<davmor2> ogra_: EEEWWWWW  slide down the battery indicator while it is on charge you get a lovely combo of the blue and green
<ogra_> kenvandine, only got a flo here
<kenvandine> ok, i'll test that
<ogra_> davmor2, lol
<cjwatson> please flip back to testing: no then until that's done
<ogra_> oh my
<ogra_> cjwatson, indeed
<davmor2> ogra_: okay I've tried the corner cases I can think of and everything is looking good from what I can tell
<ogra_> hmm, with the new battery indicator we dont have any quick way of setting the brightness anymore :(
<mterry> kenvandine, heyo!  I want to land that locking branch of system-settings today.  Any conflicts on your side?
<kenvandine> we have settings in a silo about to be published
<ogra_> should be a nice flow today for system-settings ;)
<kenvandine> and we have several other branches i'd like to get landed after this is published
<kenvandine> mterry, can we squeeze your's in the middle there?
<mterry> kenvandine, sure?
 * ogra_ hugs kenvandine 
<brendand> sil2100, will we get a build in time for the landing meeting?
<sil2100> brendand: I don't know... unity8 is taking some time to migrate
<cjwatson> it's migrating at the moment, sort of
<cjwatson> should be in time for the landing meeting
<sil2100> brendand: one autopkgtest still needed to finish
<cjwatson> maybe only just
<cjwatson> sil2100: (I'm looking at the run in progress, which you can't see yet :-) )
<sil2100> Hah ;)
<ogra_> cheating !!
<kenvandine> ogra_, oh... wait your last change moving the new dep from build dep to depends wasn't built...
<cjwatson> (well, you actually can, you have to look under log/utopic/
<cjwatson> )
 * kenvandine rebuilds
<ogra_> kenvandine, gar
 * kenvandine hugs the packaging ack step :)
<cjwatson> hm, it might depend on publisher runtime
<cjwatson> it's really hard to tell just now, we're a bit swamped by KDE changes
<cjwatson> ah, there, it will migrate next publisher run
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, jgdx branch is fixed I hear, should we add to silo 2 or do that next
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, not yet... silo 2 is ready to publish after a rebuild
<kenvandine> i'll get it in another silo after that
<kenvandine> along with a few other branches
<kenvandine> we already tested call forwarding and developer mode in that silo, just need a rebuild for a packaging change
 * sil2100 spams rmadison
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, awesome
<brendand> sil2100, silo009 migrated
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, btw did you run the wizard?
<cjwatson> brendand: still needs to publish though
<cjwatson> sil2100: at least spamming rmadison is no longer harmful :)
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, not in this silo...
<cjwatson> (well, apart from a little CPU time)
<brendand> why is i always think rmadison is a person?
<kenvandine> didn't remove any plugins or change the wizard... but now i guess i should :)
<cjwatson> brendand: it was originally a person's name due to a terrible terrible habit of naming archive tools after women
<brendand> cjwatson, for reasons of workplace sensitivity, it's probably best you don't elaborate on why it was a terrible idea :)
 * cjwatson disclaims responsibility
 * brendand too
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard (general help): josepht | CI Train support: cjwatson | CI Train Status: #133 promoted | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<cjwatson> but originally "madison foo" was what you ran in a shell on ftp.debian.org to find out which suite a package was in
<cjwatson> or suites
<cjwatson> and then madison-lite was my version of that that worked it out from Packages and Sources files rather than requiring direct DB access, after direct DB access was taken away from most Debian developers
<cjwatson> and then somebody wrote rmadison as a client for a CGI script so you didn't need either a shell somewhere or to download the index files
<cjwatson> sil2100: (before http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/users/cjwatson/madison-lite/commit/?id=0031c4c97f420779338feb8c96ff11921b2f80c3, it was possible for spamming rmadison to increase the probability of stale cache files)
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, ok, wizard was good :)
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, ;)
<sil2100> cjwatson: oh, I didn't know about that!
<brendand> cjwatson, i guess it's safe to say that one of the reasons it's terrible is because sentences like 'x spams rmadison' are so easily misinterpreted
<brendand> and go no further
<sil2100> cjwatson: damn, good thing that we didn't use rmadison in any scripts that would run it every 5 seconds
<cjwatson> sil2100: nor did I until I worked it out :-)
<cjwatson> well, I sort of knew something was weird sometimes, but it took a while
<brendand> sil2100, didn't you notice it was horribly slow?
<cjwatson> brendand: runtime was quite separate
<cjwatson> that got a lot better with http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/users/cjwatson/madison-lite/commit/?id=b2dad70fce28a85ba6ee1506a5b9b92a0e56de81
<sil2100> Ok, let me kick a new image now
<sil2100> rmadison still says it's in -proposed, but I guess it should be safe now anyway
<brendand> sil2100, i'm giddy with anticipation
<brendand> sil2100, ooh, are you sure?
<sil2100> ...not completely, that's why I still didn't press the button ;)
<sil2100> Let me give it a few more minutes
<cjwatson> sil2100: You weren't fine when you said that, but you are now
<cjwatson> rmadison will be lagging a bit at the moment basically as an annoying side-effect of proposed-migration being slothful
<brendand> sil2100, let's go!
<pmcgowan> theres an awful lot of preparing packages and not much building
<cjwatson> pmcgowan: yes see above
<cjwatson> needs a CI vanguard to wake up
<cjwatson> ah, we have one now
<cjwatson> josepht: we need to get the pbuilder chroots used by citrain upgraded to get past an apt bug.  can you help with that?
<josepht> cjwatson: I'm happy to help but I don't think I have permissions to do that
<cjwatson> josepht: can you find me somebody who does?
<josepht> cjwatson: sure
<josepht> fginther: do you know who can handle this request? ^
<sil2100> Building!
<sil2100> davmor2: please allocate some time for dogfooding the image that's building right now
<fginther> josepht, I might be able to help...
<fginther> catching up first
<cjwatson> infinity: Could you help out fginther with what needs to be done to the pbuilder chroots?  Should roughly match what you did this morning, although I know the archive has moved on.
<fginther> cjwatson, do the chroots need to be recreated from scratch, or is it sufficient to just to an upgrade?
<cjwatson> fginther: It'll be possible to upgrade them, I believe, but needs some manual care.  Adam should be able to advise
<infinity> fginther: Just upgrading is fine.
<fginther> cjohnston, infinity, thanks
<infinity> fginther: If they don't have proposed enabled, they should Just Work.
<cjwatson> infinity: Oh, won't that run into the same problem?
<fginther> err cjwatson thanks
<cjohnston> any time
<cjwatson> infinity: Since init was migrated
<infinity> cjwatson: Did it migrate?  Ahh, then it'll break, but a second run after an 'apt-get -f install' will work.
<davmor2> sil2100: Oh I don't know about that ;)
<infinity> fginther: apt-get update ; apt-get dist-upgrade ; apt-get -f install ; apt-get dist-upgrade
<cjwatson> Aha, good, thanks
<sil2100> davmor2: grrr!
<sil2100> :)
<ogra_> :)
<fginther> infinity, got it
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 150 building (started: 20140725 14:25) ===
<infinity> cjwatson: Since it's migrated, I should probably refresh the chroots again, or the same upgrade bug might pop up the next time someone touches sysvinit, udev, util-linux, or mountall.  But I'll do that after I sleep.  And maybe mvo will have figured out the bug by then.
<cjwatson> infinity: *nod*, thanks
<mhr3> cjwatson, can i get silo for #36?
<cjwatson> mhr3: you are in a queue, but I'll try to move the one ahead of you on now
<cjwatson> fginther: Let me know when that's done and we can try running something through ...
<fginther> cjwatson, I'm doing a dry run to make sure I don't make it worse
<cjwatson> OK
<fginther> cjwatson, dry run is ok, doing it for realz this time...
<fginther> cjwatson, this is only needed for the utopic chroot, correct?
<fginther> cjwatson, it's done now. please give it a test
<mterry> kenvandine, let me know when your silo lands so I know when to merge trunk into my branch again
<kenvandine> mterry, will do
<kenvandine> just waiting for the chroots to be fixed
<mterry> kenvandine, right...  :(
<robru> what's going on with the chroots?
<ogra_> broken
<pmcgowan> train wreck
<robru> ugh
<davmor2> derailed
<ogra_> offroad-chroots
<sil2100> ;)
<fginther> sil2100, robru, are the chroots still broken?
<sil2100> From what I heard things should be good now
<sil2100> But not sure if that didn't change
<fginther> sil2100, I applied the update as suggested about 30 minutes ago
<ogra_> kenvandine, ^^^ try a new rebuild ;)
<kgunn> sil2100: i'm selling an idea, can we subtract 1 day off the traincon-0 counter ?
<kgunn> since the chroot thing sort of torpedoed alot of planned landings
<ogra_> kgunn, so go into traincon-0 right now then ?
<sil2100> kgunn: well, theoretically we might have a promotable image today
<kgunn> ogra_: sorry, bad math...add a day back into the counter :)
<ogra_> ;)
<sil2100> kgunn: let's think about it once we get some feedback on #150
<ogra_> sorry for being so german :)
<sil2100> hah ;)
<kgunn> ogra_: no no...sorry for being so american :P
<ogra_> lol
<kgunn> ogra_: i coulda been a doctor if it wasn't for all that science and stuff :)
<ogra_> hahaha
 * kgunn also speaks 1 language
<kenvandine> ogra_, will do
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, can you kick 18 as well
<kenvandine> sure
<brendand> sil2100, don't we already? what's wrong with 149?
<sil2100> brendand: #149 had the unity8 bug that caused it not to run all autopilot tests, which was marked as a blocker
<sil2100> brendand: so basically we never had a full unity8 test suite run
<brendand> sil2100, yeah i guess so. well if 150 is the magic we think it is, then we'll be safe
<brendand> sil2100, but what if it's not? will we really go to traincon-0?
<sil2100> brendand: yeah, but seeing the current image state, even if we go traincon it will most probably be only for up to a day at max
<sil2100> So not a big problem
<cjwatson> fginther: thanks!  Sorry, I was out for a bit
 * cjwatson starts retrying failures
<cjwatson> fginther: and yes, just utopic
 * sil2100 looks at imgbot with anger, as if it would help speeding up the image build
<ogra_> imgbot, stunt
 * imgbot rolls on its back and purrs
<cjwatson> I guess I can ignore that for now as it was ignored in the last (failed) build pass
 * ogra_ guesses rsalveti is interested in that one
<davmor2> ogra_: you need a stunt-twang that leaps out at sil2100 twangs his sulky bottom lip and runs away
<cjwatson> sil2100: any reason I shouldn't publish 4 and 13?
<ogra_> lol
<sil2100> cjwatson: no, I guess it's good to publish those if they're ready
<cjwatson> apparently so, ok
<sil2100> ;)
<cjwatson> dbarth: please top-approve merges you want published (silo 13)
<kgunn> sil2100: robru ....do you need to do anything special wrt turning silo6 into a landing silo ? we're keeping an eye on other silos and rebuilding...
<cjwatson> bfiller: Are you around?  Would you mind organising a landing for https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/gallery-app/framework-14.10-dev2/+merge/228273 ?
<cjwatson> bfiller: (Assuming you understand what those Jenkins failures are ...)
<robru> kgunn, no, there's no such thing as a 'landing silo'. they are all landing silos. you guys just hog silos and pretend they aren't for landings a lot.
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard (general help): josepht | CI Train support: cjwatson | CI Train Status: #133 promoted | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<cjwatson> Which BTW would be much better done using separate (non-silo) devirtualised PPAs.
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train support: cjwatson | CI Train Status: #133 promoted | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<cjwatson> bfiller: (This is to fix the reason gallery-app was apparently rejected from the store, so it's still blocking the libav etc. transition)
<robru> kgunn, that said, just let us know, and we'll stop automatically ignoring conflicts with silo 6.
<bfiller> cjwatson: not sure what those jenkins failures are (all the AP tests are failing) but I'll investigate
<kgunn> robru: thanks ... "you guys just hog silos and pretend they aren't for landings a lot" ;)
<bfiller> cjwatson: will run the click on the devcie and see if the AP tests are passing
<cjwatson> bfiller: thanks a lot
<bfiller> cjwatson: np
<robru> kgunn, that was perhaps less polite than I intended.
<robru> sorry
<cjwatson> bfiller: (the click package ought to be built on utopic then, of course)
<sil2100> IMPOLITE robru!
<robru> sil2100, slag off!
<sil2100> ;D
<bfiller> cjwatson: yes, in fact it's built already by the jenkins job at this link http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-click-builder-utopic-armhf/320
<kgunn> robru: no worries...just typical engineers, bending it to our will
<cjwatson> bfiller: right, cool
<sil2100> hmmmmm
<cjwatson> sil2100: it's in the system-image stage now FWIW
<bfiller> cjwatson: will we need to go through same exercise as last time, silo->proposed->merge to trunk->release click from trunk?
<cjwatson> bfiller: Yeah, if you want the click package to be built from trunk; I assume the rationale there isn't going to have changed
<cjwatson> And it made sense
<bfiller> cjwatson: ok
<bfiller> sil2100: need a silo for line 33 please
 * sil2100 zaps davmor2 
 * davmor2 hands the dogfooding to sil2100 now it's all on his head
 * ogra_ hands sil2100 some shampoo ... to get the ground meat out of his hair
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 150 DONE (finished: 20140725 16:05) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/150.changes ===
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> davmor2: dogfood 150!
<sil2100> PLEASE
<davmor2> sil2100: ow my eyes the blue progress bar
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> candy UI ...
<davmor2> _usr_lib_arm-linux-gnueabihf_url-dispatcher_update-directory.32011.crash
<ogra_> rsalveti, hmm, image 150 doesnt boot anymore
<rsalveti> ogra_: yeah, will check
<ogra_> ah, just saw that sil2100 was evil and poked you in secret channels :P
<rsalveti> that change could only affect camera/video in theory
<ogra_> yeah
<rsalveti> and I tested that before uploading it, but let me check
<ogra_> but by the looks of it people dont have the container running
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/150.changes ...
<rsalveti> downloading it now
<ogra_> lxc only was a no-change rebuild
<rsalveti> new packages init?
<ogra_> and i dont see what else could have broken it
<ogra_> yeah, thats a meta package, wont do anything
<rsalveti> alright
<rsalveti> well, let me flash and see :-)
<ogra_> right, running an OTA now too
<balloons> fginther, care to give your mp to land reminders a whirl again? https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/ubuntu-test-cases/add-reminders/+merge/226281
 * sil2100 will wait with sending out the e-mail once we know more
<sil2100> Curse you jenkiiins!
<fginther> balloons, sure
<kgunn> kenvandine: heya..so, whats your expected order of landings for ubuntu-system-settings ?
<kgunn> http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?q=ubuntu-system-settings
<ogra_> hmm, my OTA try doesnt move its progressbar at all
<balloons> fginther, note, there's a branch you should use that is pending to land in trunk
<balloons> if it works, I'll land it and we'll go ;-)
<brendand> sil2100, bootstrapped is fine
<rsalveti> ogra_: flashed 150 on flo, with bootstrap, working fine
<rsalveti> let me flash 149 and try ota
<brendand> rsalveti, yep - same here
<ogra_> rsalveti, doesnt start for me
<brendand> rsalveti, but worrying that update doesn't work
<davmor2> so it is ota that is killing it then
<rsalveti> right, might be an issue with the update
<brendand> ogra_, from bootstrap?
<ogra_> and i cant get in via pablet shell anymore, i guess mterrys dropping of the password broke that
<davmor2> so does that mean that the url dispatcher bug my be relevant?
<ogra_> brendand, nope, OTA from a 149 bootstrap
<davmor2> s/bug/crash
<rsalveti> ogra_: adb shell worked for me
<kenvandine> kgunn, once the current landing is merged i'll let you guys have  a slot to land, ok?
<rsalveti> clean 150
<sil2100> hmmm
<ogra_> sil2100, i guess its slangasek/mmterry changing the password handling that breaks
<kenvandine> kgunn, i assume you have one ready, just need to merge right?
<ogra_> rsalveti, phablet-shell doesnt anymore
<ogra_> sil2100, thats not upgrade safe
<brendand> ogra_, i got in by phablet-shell, from bootstrap
<rsalveti> right
<ogra_> that also explains why fresh flashing works
<sil2100> Where did that change? Didn't it change earlier, in 149?
<ogra_> brendand, right
<kgunn> kenvandine: oh, no prob...was wondering if there was a preferred order to things
<ogra_> sil2100, livecd-rootfs
 * sil2100 remembers hearing about it in the morning image
<kenvandine> kgunn, not really... just we had that one all ready to land
<davmor2> ogra_: I adb shelled in on 150 with ota
<rsalveti> ogra_: but why would that break ota?
 * ogra_ hugs kenvandine 
<sil2100> Ok
 * kenvandine hugs ogra_
<ogra_> kenvandine, thanks ! lots of beer for you next time we meet :)
<ogra_> davmor2, adb works fine, as i said
<kenvandine> :-D
<ogra_> davmor2, phablet-shell doesnt
<kenvandine> :)
<davmor2> d'oh misread sorry
<ogra_> rsalveti, because passwd expects a user in /var/lib/extrausers/passwd
 * sil2100 checks the livecd-rootfs change
<ogra_> rsalveti, whgich is created *only* by livecd-rootfs
<rsalveti> right, but we're also updating the rootfs
<ogra_> rsalveti, but not when upgrading
<rsalveti> so whatever gets done by livecd-rootfs, gets also applied on upgrades
<rsalveti> why not?
<ogra_> rsalveti, its a writabel file ;)
<rsalveti> oh
<rsalveti> bad bad
<ogra_> yeah
<sil2100> Ouch
<ogra_> nobody thought about that i guess
<ogra_> and neither slangasek nor mterry seem to be around
 * sil2100 pokes slangasek 
<davmor2> ogra_: bet they are thinking about it now though
<slangasek> erm, I'm certainly around
<ogra_> ah, hey :)
<ogra_> slangasek, upgrades broke ... we dont migrate the phablet user to libnss-extrausers on upgrades
<ogra_> which leaves us completely without any user after upgrading
<slangasek> how can that be?  Shouldn't that be automatically handled by system-image?
<ogra_> (freshly flashing works fine)
<slangasek> does the delta on the channel not show the /var/lib/ files in the tarball?
<ogra_> slangasek, i guess the prob is that the extrausers password file is writable ...
<ogra_> we dotn really have a way to handle upgrades of writable files
<cjwatson> maybe needs a hack in lxc-android-config or something
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:~# ls /var/lib/extrausers/
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:~#
<slangasek> hum
<ogra_> cjwatson, yeah, something like that
<slangasek> then one wonders what good it's supposed to do to add adduser support at all
<ogra_> these are unrealted
<ogra_> we simply need some lxc-android-config magic to move existing users over
<slangasek> no, they're not
<ogra_> since upgrades != fresh installs
<slangasek> or is 'adduser' expected to be run only for local accounts, post-install?
<slangasek> if that's the case, then ok, not a problem
<ogra_> adduser is used to a) create during build ... (thats the bit the "hack" works around), but also to add/remove the pahblet user from groups etc
<ogra_> i think nobody took into account that it will break during upgrades so thats a new scenario ...
<ogra_> and i dont really get why i have no passwd file *at all* under /var/lib/extrausers
<ogra_> do we make the whole dir writable ?
<ogra_> instead of the three files
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:~# grep extrausers /etc/system-image/writable-paths
<ogra_> /var/lib/extrausers                     auto                    persistent  transition  none
<ogra_> aha !
<ogra_> hmm, shouldnt transition use the existing files in there ?
<cjwatson> ok, I'm going to assign bfiller's silo out of sequence because (a) selfish and (b) it should be pretty fast to land
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:~# umount /var/lib/extrausers
<cjwatson> we should get silo 4 freeing up soonish
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:~# ls /var/lib/extrausers
<ogra_> group  passwd  shadow
<ogra_> aha
 * ogra_ tries to list all the files separately
<ogra_> yup
<ogra_> fixes it
<ogra_> let me upload a fix ...
<cjwatson> dch warning: Recognised distributions are:
<cjwatson> {hardy,lucid,maverick,natty,oneiric,precise,quantal}{,-updates,-security,-proposed,-backports} and UNRELEASED.
<cjwatson> is citrain jenkins really using quantal?
<cjwatson> it kind of ought to stop that
<kgunn> kenvandine: hey, feel free to go nuts and land away....i think silo6 we're gonna rebuild sunday night u.s. and land euro morning...and silo 12 is mterry's
<kgunn> he may or may not land today...most likely monday
<ogra_> slangasek, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7857314/
<brendand> ogra_, which landing broke it then?
<ogra_> brendand, livecd-rootfs
<cjwatson> ogra_: typo, "passw"
<ogra_> well, actually lxc-android-config weeks ago :=
<ogra_> cjwatson, oops
<cjwatson> +/var/lib/extrausers/passw               auto                    persistent  transition  none
<brendand> ogra_, could we have caught it without actually doing an upgrade?
<ogra_> brendand, well, we only started making use of the feature with 150
<ogra_> cjwatson, right, fixed locally, thanks
<cjwatson> (also typo "pahblet", but that's only in the changelog ...)
<cjwatson> yw
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7857334/
<ogra_> yeah, fixing the changelog too
 * cjwatson prods silo 14, which apparently I missed earlier
<ogra_> sil2100, i'll do a dircet upload of lxc-android-config for this now ... 151 should be fine again then
<ogra_> *direct
 * ogra_ uploads
<sil2100> ogra_: ok, thanks!
<sil2100> ogra_: seems like a sensible fix
<ogra_> nah, the bug is that "transition" doesnt do what it should
<ogra_> but its late on a friday ... nothing to inspect now :)
<sil2100> ;)
<ogra_> tehoretically "transition" should have copied the directory content to the bind mounted tmpfs
<sil2100> ogra_: could you make sure an image is kicked of as soon as this lands in the archive?
<sil2100> As this is serious and we cannot allow waiting
<ogra_> sil2100, yes, though i have to go out for a bit, might be slightly delayed due to that
<sil2100> Ok, I'm also AFKing for some hours but then will be back
<slangasek> I should be around to kick it in
<sil2100> robru: could you also look out for this ^ ?
<sil2100> slangasek: thanks :)
<boiko> sil2100: robru: hi, could you guys please reconfigure silo 001? there are some new components in there
<robru> ok
 * sil2100 out
<boiko> robru: thanks
<robru> boiko, you're welcome
<davmor2> ogra_: man next you'll be saying you have a life and you go out on Fridays with "Real" people ;)
<ogra_> people ?
 * ogra_ looks up on wikipedia
<davmor2> hahaha
<davmor2> tea time
<ogra_> sil2100, bah, looks like gallery-app regressed
 * ogra_ suspects TRAINCON-0 gets more likely every minute
<ogra_> 3 errors in smoke testing
<ogra_> ugh ... shorts too
<ogra_> sigh ... and dialer-app
<pmcgowan> ogra_, on 150?
<ogra_> pmcgowan, yes http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/150:20140725.1:20140725.1/9255/
<ogra_> still running (all the 0% ones)
<pmcgowan> why would those tests start failing, I guess thats always the question
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> there is no apparentl reason on http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/150.changes
<ogra_> slangasek, lxc-android-config migrated ... want to kick the image ?
<cjwatson> I'll do it now
 * ogra_ is afk now 
<davmor2> ogra_: minute, milisecond ;)
<davmor2> ogra_: hows the fix doing
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 151 building (started: 20140725 18:30) ===
<davmor2> \o/
<slangasek> cjwatson: thanks
<bfiller> slangasek: here is error from silo https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-001-1-build/133/console
<bfiller> slangasek: maybe we just need to force a rebuild, wasn't sure
<slangasek> bfiller: "You need to ensure that your version contains the fix in the destination or you can force rebuild to bypass the check" - well, we want to force and bypass here :)
<bfiller> slangasek: ack, just wanted to make sure that was the right thing to do
<slangasek> yep, thanks for checking
<davmor2> biab need to collect wifey
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard (general help): cprov | CI Train support: cjwatson | CI Train Status: #133 promoted | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<sergiusens> fginther: are silos buildable now?
<sergiusens> ogra_: how can you be afk and type at the same time? dictaphone?
<fginther> sergiusens, should be, the chroot problem from a few hours ago has been resolved and a number of builds have succeeded
<davmor2> Oh come on 151
<slangasek> ogra_: the gallery-app smoketest regressions all relate to writing pictures to /home/phablet/Pictures.  Any possibility that this is related to the nss changes, you think?
<davmor2> slangasek: could be 151 should be able to confirm it though
<josepht> we're in the process of landing a new release on ci.ubuntu.com and have disabled updates while this takes place.  ETA 1 hour.
<sil2100> 151 - our hope ;)
<davmor2> sil2100: yeah but it isn't built yet and it's way past my EOW ;)
<sil2100> davmor2: WHAT?!
<sil2100> davmor2: how DARE you have a weekend ;)
<sil2100> davmor2: how DARE you have a life!
<sil2100> ;p
<davmor2> sil2100: It's just 2 days to dogfood rather than a couple of hour but don't let on to the wife she thinks I'm just playing :D
<sil2100> hah ;)
<sil2100> Well, anyway, we'll promote something on Monday
<sil2100> So no need to flex ourselves
<robru> sil2100, yeah, promote no matter how broken it is ;-)
<davmor2> sil2100: no I just need a bloody phone for the weekend and want to test that the fix fixes
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 151 DONE (finished: 20140725 20:00) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/151.changes ===
<davmor2> \o/
<sil2100> \p/
<robru> flashing... now!
<sil2100> Now tell us if it works!
 * sil2100 writes the e-mail in the background
<davmor2> flashing............
<davmor2> waiting for the spinny logo with the line under it to go away
<davmor2> sil2100: I haz a phone
<davmor2> now to quickly see if it works
<davmor2> seems to
<sil2100> \o/
<davmor2> sil2100: I use system-image-cli -b 0 to flash and it takes a while
<davmor2> via adb shell
<sil2100> Ok, I'll go take a shower and then finish up the e-mail
<bfiller> robru: need another reconfigure on silo 1 please
<robru> bfiller, done: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/1167/console
<bfiller> robru: cheers
<robru> bfiller, you're welcome
<robru> sil2100, davmor2: well 151 seems to boot properly at least
<davmor2> robru: yeah I've added account sent an sms and browsed the web so it seems to work
<robru> great
<robru> PROMOTE IT! ;-)
<rsalveti> haha
<rsalveti> great, working image again :-)
<davmor2> Right night all catch you on Monday Traincon0 here we come
<robru> fginther, hey, so I just merged & deployed your chroot update script, all looks good there. I'd like to run it just to see for sure it's working, will that disrupt existing builds? or can the system handle chroots being updated out from underneath them?
<fginther> robru, it's safe to run the upgrade at any time
<robru> fginther, sweet, thanks
<robru> fginther, score, you rock
<fginther> robru, glad it's working
<robru> fginther, yeah me too ;-)
<fginther> robru, this should resolve the issue that slangasek brought up earlier this week.
<robru> fginther, yeah, for sure. I had been meaning to look into this, but I'm really glad you beat me to it ;-)
<slangasek> huzzah
<fginther> robru, leave it to a disaster to provide some motivation :-)
<slangasek> that should substantially cut down on the silo deploy time
<robru> fginther, oh yeah, what was the disaster? were they just so stale that builds were failing?
<fginther> robru, it was the same broken upgrade path (the one that required the apt-get dist-upgrade / -f install dance) that was also causing the builds to break.
<robru> fginther, ah yeah, makes sense.
<sergiusens> cjwatson: robru: seems credentials are expired? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-008-0-reconfigure/33/console
<sergiusens> cjwatson: are you on train call all day?
<robru> sergiusens, oops, no, it's my turn
<sergiusens> :-)
<robru> sergiusens, connection timed out looks transient, try it again?
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard (general help): cprov | CI Train support: robru, trainguards | CI Train Status: #133 promoted | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<josepht> ci.ubuntu.com update is now complete
<bfiller> robru: I'm getting same timeout https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-009-0-reconfigure/31/console
<bfiller> tried a few times
<sergiusens> robru: ack
<robru> ugh same problem with kenvandine 's publish job
<kenvandine> yup
<kenvandine> :/
<kenvandine> it must be a friday afternoon!
<robru> must be!
<kenvandine> robru, should i try again?
<robru> oh, it looks like when I deployed fginther's chroot fix, there was some garbage in trunk that also got deployed. gimme a minute to revert it
<kenvandine> robru, ok, thx
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train support: robru, trainguards | CI Train Status: #133 promoted | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<sergiusens> robru: got the error again
<sergiusens> robru: got the error again
<robru> sergiusens, yep, working on it
<sergiusens> robru: got the error again
<sergiusens> sorry if multiple pings reach you
<sergiusens> network issues
<sergiusens> not being a PITA :-)
<robru> sergiusens, no worries
<robru> sergiusens, bfiller kenvandine : ok everybody, try it all again now
<sergiusens> this poped into my mind https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtjhW-ERoak
<sergiusens> except the i love yout part :-P
<robru> kenvandine, published for you, looking good now
<robru> barry, still around?
<barry> robru: yep
<robru> barry, I'm working through your test plan. seems ok so far. i'm hoping to complete the plan within the hour
<barry> robru: awesome.  i wonder if i should violate warsaw's 2nd law and publish it today or wait until after traincon 0 on monday
<robru> barry, i'll let you know when I'm done testing ;-)
<barry> robru: fair enough :)
<robru> barry, so in test B I'm finding that it claims to be installing, but the progress meter never moves beyond 0%. is that normal?
<robru> barry, like, I just hit pause and then it jumped to 97%.
<barry> robru: it should act pretty much the same as test plan B.  pmcgowen over in #u-t had other problems with B
<barry> of course it wfm
<barry> robru: now that 151 is out, i will try test B again here
<robru> barry, yeah, it seems to do the install & reboot just fine, just that the download does not actually report any progress while it's happenin
<barry> robru: weird
<robru> barry, yep
<barry> it's a rather odd test, but i'm not sure what you describe would be enough to hold up a release.  let me see what happens for me
<robru> barry, I accidentally did test plan b once without actually installing 2.3.1 and got the same behavior, so it's not a new regression (at least it's not a regression ins ystem-image, might be a regression in 151)
<barry> robru: is there a new u-d-m in 151?
<robru> barry, no, but there is system-settings http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/151.changes
<barry> that's interesting
<barry> that could certainly have an effect
<kenvandine> robru, thx!
<robru> kenvandine, you're welcome!
<kenvandine> robru, can you merge and clean silo 2 when it's ready?
<barry> robru: progress worked fine for me.  one thing to check is to make sure system-image-dbus isn't already running before you open the systems settings panel.  apparently s-i-dbus now gets started at boot time (dunno why)
<robru> barry, that seems like a bug though, right? I mean you can't expect users to know to kill that before checking for updates.
<barry> robru: test b is somewhat contrived though.  users aren't going to touch their channel.ini file
<robru> true
<barry> robru: yeah, it works okay for me.  publish or wait?
<robru> barry, sorry I got distracted by some stuff. just about to do test c
<robru> barry, unless you think my approval of test a is good enough to publish on?
<robru> because test a was fine
<barry> robru: i can wait for you to do test c - that's a manual download so would be useful to verify
<robru> barry, ok, one sec
<robru> barry, so far so good, just waiting for the update to finish installing
<robru> barry, yep, test c a success, let's publish ;-)
<robru> barry, just need you to approve the MP
<barry> robru: \o/
<barry> robru: hmm.  status only allows me to set it to wip or merged
<barry> ah commit message
<barry> robru: hmm, no that's not it
<barry> what do you see under status: https://code.launchpad.net/~barry/ubuntu-system-image/systemimage2.3.1/+merge/228010
<slangasek> "lp:~ubuntu-managed-branches/"?
<barry> slangasek: that's supposed to be the branch to merge into
<slangasek> well, but what is that branch?
<slangasek> it's an unfamiliar one to me
<barry> slangasek: it's the citrain branch that stgraber set up
<slangasek> ah, ok
<barry> and i am not a member of that team.  only stgraber and the ps jenkins bot is
<barry> :/
<barry> i bet stgraber is eow.  in which case, well i guess it'll have to wait until monday!
<robru> barry, why is the mp pointint at ubuntu-managed-branches team?
<robru> barry, like, why isn't there a real team for this?
<slangasek> stgraber was eow on Monday
<slangasek> but will be back next week
<barry> robru: we develop system-image like a good upstream should :)
<barry> slangasek: ok.  that's probably a sign not to violate warsaw's 2nd law anyway
<slangasek> barry: I'm not sure that follows.  the other upstreams have a trunk branch that people can commit to.
<robru> barry, oh, well ps-jenkins is in the team, so I can publish if you want.
<robru> just have to override the merge approval thing
<barry> robru: if you can, go for it
<robru> barry, no, this is weird. you can't even approve your own merges.
<robru> barry, i mean yeah, I'm gonna publish, but I wouldn't describe this scenario as what "good upstreams should do"
<barry> robru: because i'm not in the team that owns the branch my branch is merging into
<barry> meaning: s-i is an 'upstream project' in the sense that it's not a native package
<robru> barry, but citrain defaults to not publishing unapproved merges. you've put yourself in a situation where stgraber is literally the only person who can approve your landings.
<barry> robru: i think that's a historical mistake
<barry> not sure why we didn't notice this before, but things were different back in march
<robru> barry, yeah, the thing that disallows publishing unapproved merges is a bit newer.
<cjwatson> bfiller: thanks for tracking down my gallery-app bug
<robru> barry, it's ok, I overrode it, but it's just like, now any time we want to do s-i landings, we have to just know to override that. it's breaking the default assumption of citrain that upstreams can approve their own merges.
<barry> robru: yep.  i just requested from stgraber to add me to that team.  so it should all be good when he gets back on monday
<robru> barry, I don't understand the virtue of not wanting to be able to approve your own merges. that doesn't sound like upstream at all, that sounds like you letting the distro be the gatekeeper of your work. in citrain we consider "upstreams" as independent teams who control their own trunks
<robru> barry, ok no worries I guess.
<barry> robru: right.  i control my own trunk, which is lp:ubuntu-system-image.  no worries about pushing, mp'ing, approving to that.  the ~u-m-b branch is the "debianized" packaging branch only.  no upstream work happens there, just landings
<barry> robru: so you're probably right that we didn't hit this before because the gate feature is newer than our last landing
<barry> we worked all this out at the london sprint, but weren't caught by this new feature until now
<cjwatson> I ditched the ubuntu-managed-branches thing for click a while back after deciding it made no sense
<bfiller> cjwatson: np
<barry> robru: in any case, thanks for publishing it
<cjwatson> I just use lp:click and lp:click/devel now
<robru> cjwatson, yeah, heh, I didn't even know there was an ubuntu-managed-branches thing until just now
<robru> barry, you're welcome!
<barry> cjwatson: at the time, i really didn't want to go through the train for every commit, just for new version landings, so this seemed to make the most sense.  maybe now that the train is more streamlined, it doesn't any more
<barry> and for some reason, i'm still resistant to making lp:system-image a native package :/
<robru> barry, doesn't need to be native... you mean inlined?
<cjwatson> barry: I don't go through the train for every commit
<bfiller> robru: not sure if this is a bug, but lately in citrain device-upgrade it does the install but then I have to run apt-get -f install on the device as it reports the packages are not fully installed
<barry> robru: i don't want debian/ i my trunk
<bfiller> robru: I may have an old version too..
<barry> *in my trunk
<robru> barry, right, that's inlining, not going native. the default thing in citrain is that debian/ is in your trunk, but it's a split package, not native.
<barry> cjwatson: hmm.  yeah, maybe i'm just being dumb
<robru> bfiller, yeah, something or other broke in launchpad and now my citrain script can't find the packages from the ppas anymore. cjwatson do you know if that's ever going to get fixed in launchpad?
<cjwatson> robru: what?
<cjwatson> I might need slightly more details there :)
<robru> cjwatson, i asked you about this a while ago, the 'devel' symlink is gone from ppas
<cjwatson> uh
<cjwatson> oh that's the htaccess thing
<robru> cjwatson, that'd be super if that could get fixed ;-)
<cjwatson> yeah I think that was going to be fixed next week, it just needs to be coordinated with a code rollout
<cjwatson> William was sorting that out
<cjwatson> saw ops chatter earlier today about it
<robru> cjwatson, oh yeah? good chatter or bad?
<cjwatson> good chatter
<robru> ok cool
<cjwatson> it was all part of fixing PPAs to be able to handle non-Ubuntu
<robru> bfiller, ^ should get fixed next week apparently
<cjwatson> which is critical path for RTM
<bfiller> robru: nice
<cjwatson> it's obviously trivial to work around temporarily in your script though
<cjwatson> I mean even just locally if you don't want to have to work out when you need trusty and when you need utopic
<cjwatson> cp -a /usr/bin/citrain ~/ && sed -i s,/devel/,/utopic/, ~/citrain
<robru> bfiller, ^^ you can try that ;-)
<robru> cjwatson, the thing is I don't want to do a whole release for that and then revert that with another release if devel is just coming back anyway
<cjwatson> robru: sure, not suggesting you do it, suggesting that it's easy for anyone affected by it to temporarily do it locally
<cjwatson> hence the form of the example I gave
<robru> cjwatson, yeah, thanks
<robru> alright, I'm out. gotta be up early for guadec tomorrow!
<Chipaca> xnox: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chipaca/PPU
<xnox> Chipaca: tah.
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-07-26
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 152 building (started: 20140726 02:05) ===
<plars> wow, http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/151:20140725.2:20140725.1/9280/ looks so much better :)
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 152 DONE (finished: 20140726 03:35) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/152.changes ===
<robru> cjwatson, thanks for cleaning all those silos ;-)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-07-27
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 153 building (started: 20140727 02:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 153 DONE (finished: 20140727 03:35) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/153.changes ===
<robru> SILOS! GET YOUR SILOS! PIPING HOT SILOS!
<popey> mmm silos http://drool.popey.com/
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-07-20
<dednick> davmor2: Hi. Waiting on QA test for silo54. You know if anyone has picked it up?
<davmor2> dednick: it's in the queue, not picked up yet
<dednick> davmor2: ta.
<seb128> btw for those who wonder about the mir blocked in proposed/bootest regression
<seb128> it seems that the bootest test tries to update only the package it considers, not the silo set
<seb128> e.g https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/wily-boottest-mir/lastBuild/artifact/results/log/*view*/ updates mir
<seb128> but doesn't update things that got rebuilt
<seb128> so in this case old unity-system-compositor is kept and mir update
<seb128> and the mismatch makes the compositor hit a stack smash error
<seb128> ideally new mir should for to upgrade u-s-c then
<mandel> sil2100, ok, si I'm getting a little annoyed with my silo hehe => https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-009-1-build/298/console
<mandel> sil2100, timeout? wtf?
<sil2100> mandel: hey! Missing build dependencies: libubuntuoneauth-2.0-dev (>= 15.10) <- the vivid part of the dual landing is missing this dep
<mandel> sil2100, agh, and how can we fix that?
<sil2100> mandel: the train was waiting and waiting for the dependency to be resolved and suddenly said it's enough waiting, since the dep still doesn't exist
<mandel> sil2100, makes sense, but how can that be fixed?
<mandel> sil2100, do we have to build the unit-click-scope in a diff silo?
<sil2100> Let me check for this package
<mandel> thx
<sil2100> mandel: I think you'll have to ask tsdgeos or someone from the ubuntuone-credentials team to release the latest version to the vivid overlay-ppa...
<tsdgeos> sil2100: mandel: i know nothing about  ubuntuone-credentials, dobey is your man
<mandel> tsdgeos, ack
<mandel> dobey, please.. whenever you are up ^^
<sil2100> tsdgeos: latest release in wily was from your commit so I thought you were driving that ;)
<tsdgeos> sil2100: nah, i just fixed a wrong anchors in the qml
<doko> sil2100, whoever: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1475982  can you tell me how this was built in the past?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1475982 in mir (Ubuntu) "mir (main) build-depends on abi-compliance-checker (universe)" [Critical,Confirmed]
<cjwatson> kyrofa: I cancelled some more unity-scope-snappy builds because they were hanging.  It looks like you still have a problem with processes (perhaps test harnesses or something) being left around by your build process.  You need to make sure that you clean them up.
<marcustomlinson> trainguards: could somebody please reconfigure silo 8, had to add 2 MPs
<zbenjamin> trainguards: can someone please assign line 66 ?
<dobey> mandel, sil2100: yeah, you can't do dual landings for unity-scope-click
<sil2100> marcustomlinson, zbenjamin: on it
<zbenjamin> sil2100: thanks :)
<marcustomlinson> sil2100: thanks
<cwayne_> davmor2, sil2100 yo, you guys need me for anything or are we all set?
<sil2100> cwayne_: hey! We'd need the custom tarballs pushed - we also were thinking we need the wily custom tarballs
<sil2100> Once those land, we'll release the hooks and build a new image
<davmor2> cwayne_: we alway needs someone to blame and ogra_ gets all of snappy now so feel free to hang around I'm sure we'll find something :)
<cwayne_> davmor2, :P
<cwayne_> sil2100, so am i good to press the buttons for both bq and arale?
<davmor2> cwayne_: number 1 is obvious how did you let your phone get run over?
<ogra_> davmor2, just to make popey happy... let me tell you that switching to snappy will fix that
<ogra_> :P
<popey> \o/
 * popey adds 1 to the counter
<ogra_> :)
<sil2100> davmor2: ^ it's fine to release the vivid custom tarballs, right?
<davmor2> sil2100: if it is the one I tested then yes
<sil2100> davmor2: yeah, those you tested with the customization hooks
<davmor2> sil2100: yeap that is fine
<sil2100> cwayne_: then you're good to press teh buttonz
<sil2100> cwayne_: I tried contacting penk to create the wily versions of the tarballs too...
<cwayne> sil2100: ze buttonz, zey have been pushed
<dobey> mandel, sil2100: it looks like content-hub and system-settings also have separate trunk and 15.04 branches
<sil2100> zbenjamin: which line? 66 seems assigned already
<sil2100> cwayne: thankz!
<sil2100> dobey: system-settings is being dual-landes since a while now
<cwayne> sil2100: ill try and whip up a wily guy today too if we dont hear from penk
<sil2100> Content-hub I guess too
<dobey> sil2100: well the upstream branches don't have matching history, so if that's true something is very broken there
<sil2100> dobey: content-hub and system-settings don't have matching history as their being now built only from one trunk, the other is out of date probably
<zbenjamin> sil2100: meh i was in the deprecated one again ....
<dobey> sil2100: anyway, unity-scope-click/ubuntuone-credentials definitely do not support dual landings.
<sil2100> mandel: ^
<dobey> and almost everything using the dual landings is probably going to find things breaking soon
<dobey> did u-d-m break abi?
<zbenjamin> sil2100: 78 there it is
<sil2100> zbenjamin: on it!
<sil2100> zbenjamin: assigned
<ogra_> did anyone else notice that there is quite some dealy before apps take input after being brought to fg ?
<ogra_> that used to be below or around 1sec ... now it is rather 2-3 sec
<ogra_> for me at least
<seb128> on what device?
<seb128> no such issue on my bq
<ogra_> seb128, most noticeable on arale but bq as well ... just not as long
<ogra_> it used to be fine a while ago ... but recently got worse
 * ogra_ cant nail it to a particular image version sadly
<dobey> mandel: ugh, you broke ABI but aren't bumping the so version?!
 * popey has no update to his bq e.45
<ogra_> popey, system-image-dbus can take 20-30 min to time out
 * popey reboots :)
 * sil2100 away to prepare lunch
<dobey> ugh and it's a 5 month old silo with the main MP still not approved
 * ogra_ gets an rc-propoased update on arale
<ogra_> dobey, like a good wine :)
<dobey> ogra_: no such thing. and whisky needs a lot more time :)
<ogra_> true
<ogra_> so let it be for another 8 years :)
<jibel> davmor2, sil2100 only 6 preferred apps on arale rc-proposed 63, is it expected?
<dobey> but the really good ones are like $5000
<ogra_> dobey, well, perhaps that is what mandel is after with that silo :)
<dobey> ogra_: well, then i guess we'll have to wait another 30 years to land it ;)
<ogra_> but by then it will have become really tasty at least :)
<dobey> and we'll be deep into world war III wand won't care about it :)
<ogra_> nah we'll be past wars by then
<popey> \o/ OTA-5 installed on my retail bq
<popey> nice work everyone
<sil2100> jibel: the custom hooks didn't land there yet
<sil2100> Next image should be fine
<dobey> ogra_: then we'll be dead, so still won't care :)
<sil2100> (no new rootfs)
<jibel> sil2100, okay, thanks. I wasn't sure it landed at the same time than the tarball or not.
<boiko> sil2100: hi, so I know silo assignment is now self-service, but is it also the case for source landings?
<sil2100> boiko: well, assignment of source landings is self-service, but you still need someone with rights to upload the source package
<sil2100> (core-dev or trainguard)
<boiko> sil2100: ah ok, thanks, so could you please copy the source deb from this PPA to silo 57: https://launchpad.net/~boiko/+archive/ubuntu/source-uploads
<sil2100> boiko: sure, will do in a moment
<boiko> sil2100: thanks!
<ogra_> sil2100, err
<ogra_> i just got an update on my arale and now my favorites reverted to 6
<ogra_> i had 8 for the last week or longer
<ogra_> jibel, davmor2 ^^
<ogra_> that looks like a regression
<davmor2> ogra_: you should have 8 I did
<ogra_> i used to have 8 for the last 7-10 days
<ogra_> the last two just vanished with this recent upgrade
<davmor2> ogra_: how it only just landed
<ogra_> (there were definitely 8 before reboot, i used the gallery from there right before updating)
<davmor2> ogra_: what channel are you on
<ogra_> rc-proposed
<ogra_> which i assume just got the same new custom tarball
<davmor2> ogra_: oh that is because the tarball is in but the hooks package isn't
<davmor2> ogra_: next image will fix it
<sil2100> ogra_: oh, don't worry, that's normal...
<ogra_> ah, so it will switch back to 8 with next rootfs ?
<ogra_> ok
<sil2100> Yeah, should
<ogra_> phew
<sil2100> ;)
<davmor2> ogra_: I thought you meant on the stable channel you git ;)
 * ogra_ was a bit shocked ... last minute regression... yadda yadda ...
<jibel> ogra_, the debconf db is precompiled now in the custom tarball and the new hooks package uses the new path, so you need both to really fix the fav apps
<ogra_> uh, debconf ?
<jibel> dconf*
<ogra_> why would we use it at all
<jibel> sorry
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> k
<sil2100> rc-proposed is ment to be broken! I vote for renaming rc-proposed to rc-breakage
<ogra_> it wasnt til last week :P
 * ogra_ wishes the telegram breakage would also quieten the telegram notifications
<davmor2> ogra_: you can disable the notifications per channel :P
<ogra_> davmor2, if you can start the app, yeah :P
<ogra_> (telegram doesnt work anymore on -proposed)
<davmor2> ogra_: or turn them off in system-settings
<davmor2> ogra_: then you can turn them back on when it is fixed
<ogra_> yeah, i could do that i suppose
<davmor2> ogra_: you're welcome :)
<ogra_> :D
<balloons> josepht, good morning! When do you expect the changes to sudoku-app-ci to land today?
<josepht> balloons: within the next hour or so.
<balloons> awesome, ty
<josepht> balloons: np
<sil2100> boiko: uploaded
<boiko> sil2100: thanks!
<sil2100> Ok, landing the customization hooks
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2, rvr, robru: any objections for cancelling the evening meeting?
<sil2100> I need to jump out to the vet and I don't know if I'll make it on time
<davmor2> sil2100: what did you do to the cat
<sil2100> It's either running around like crazy in the appartment or sleeping
<sil2100> Currently sleeping
<sil2100> brb
<josepht> balloons: the sudoku-app utopic jobs should now be disabled
<balloons> josepht, thanks. I still see it as a downstream project on the job though
<josepht> balloons: sorry, I forgot to click the build linke, should be done in a few minutes
<balloons> sudoku-app-utopic-amd64-ci and the link to generic-mediumtests-utopic should be going away yes?
<josepht> balloons: I believe so
<balloons> josepht, ohh, don't forget about the -autolanding portion too :-)
<josepht> balloons: you should be all set now
<balloons> jobs look good
 * balloons fires a build
<karni> ping trainguards - I've added Telegram to CI Train sheet. Telegram is completely broken on rc-proposed, because the old thumbnailer that we dynamically linked with, has been removed from the image. I would politely ask to prioritize if possible, as this affects a number of users/developers on rc-proposed.
<robru> karni: I don't see anything in the spreadsheet?
<karni> robru: last row
<karni> robru: row 50
<robru> karni: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1LiPHq39XvPaTQoE8vmi-dqSVMTGGLfCh7bFY01BcNNk/edit#gid=0 last row is 81 and isn't your thing
<karni> robru: tarballs and clicks sheet
<karni> robru: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1LiPHq39XvPaTQoE8vmi-dqSVMTGGLfCh7bFY01BcNNk/edit#gid=50
<karni> robru: sorry I wasn't specific
<robru> karni: I guess you need QA then. jibel ^
<karni> yes, thank you
<jibel> karni, did you test it already, is it ready for verification by someone in QA?
<karni> jibel: yes
<karni> jibel: 3 people tested this change
<karni> jibel: If you're on rc-proposed, it would make it easy to test the fix. If not, you could temporarily move /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/thumbnailer/vs-thumb to vs-thumb.old, and confirm thumbnail generation still works in Telegram for sent videos.
 * karni goes link the branch with the appropriate bug
<karni> done. jibel, here I describe how I tested it. I also had 2 other people confirm. https://code.launchpad.net/~libqtelegram-team/libqtelegram/app-bundle-thumbnailer/+merge/265260
<jibel> karni, that's fine it should be alright. Which part of telegram uses thumbnails?
<karni> jibel: sent videos ;) like I mentioned just above :)
<jibel> just sent videos?
<karni> jibel: yessir
<jibel> ok
<karni> :)
<rvr> dobey: alecu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+bug/1476319
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1476319 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "[Dash] App label word being wrapped" [Undecided,New]
<slangasek> robru, sil2100: I'm afraid I have a conflict today for our call; would you be ok to move it a half hour later, or should we skip?
<robru> slangasek: I'm ok to skip; just working with IS and nothing really to report
<sil2100> I'm ok to skip as well
<boiko> kenvandine: do you by chance have some time to look into the packaging changes on silo 57?
<dobey> rvr: that is the dash
<rvr> dobey: Sorry. Which project is that?
<dobey> rvr: unity8
<dobey> there's already a bug or two open on it even
<rvr> dobey: Ok
<kenvandine> boiko, sure
<boiko> kenvandine: thanks!
<dobey> i thought so, but i can't find it now. i know i moved a bug about that over to unity8 recently
<dobey> oh, no
<dobey> that's a different bug than the previous one i moved, ok
<kenvandine> boiko, ack on silo 57
<boiko> kenvandine: great! thanks!
<kenvandine> np
<boiko> kenvandine: do I need to tell the trainguards I got an ack, or do you mark a flag there or something like that?
<kenvandine> tell them
<boiko> trainguards: hey, kenvandine gave his ack on the packaging changes on silo 57, could you please go ahead and publish it?
<boiko> kenvandine: thanks!
<sil2100> boiko: sure
<doko> infinity, can you setup additional transition trackers for the silo16?
<doko> for now, it would be icu, boost1.57 and apt
<rvr> boiko: Silo 30 approved
<boiko> rvr: nice! thanks!
<boiko> rvr: I know you have a queue, but silo 43 is a really trivial one (just testing that one string shows translated in messaging-app), so in case you are looking for a break from long testplans, that's a good candidate :)
<rvr> boiko: EOD here :)
<rvr> boiko: Buy maybe tomorrow
<boiko> rvr: no worries, enjoy your evening!
<rvr> Thanks :)
<infinity> doko: silo-016 is just represented in the main transition tracker, it's not a seperate instance.  So, if you just commit ben files to the tracker, they'll DTRT.
<balloons> fginther, fyi all the -ci jobs are cloned on jenkaas now, I'm just going through and resolving the build errors
<mandel> dobey, around?
<dobey> hi
<infinity> doko: Oh, I realised you didn't commnit the last one, Colin did for you.  So, yeah, if you get me the right configs and either propose an MP to https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-transition-trackers/ubuntu-transition-tracker/configs or just give me the files raw, I can commit them.  Or, if you'd rather be added to the team to do it yourself, we can do that.
<dobey> mandel: you cannot do an ubuntu/dual landing for unity-scope-click
<mandel> dobey, really? how come?
<mandel> dobey, does that mean that we will have a diff scope in the overlay ppa? is that what we want?
<dobey> mandel: we maintain separate branches for wily and vivid landings.
<mandel> ack
<dobey> mandel: yes, because we develop features in the development release, not the stable tree
<mandel> sil2100, so... that ppa cannot be a double one, sigh :-/
<dobey> there are also lots of other things different in wily, from what's in vivid
<dobey> dual landings is going to be pretty much impossible in 2 weeks anyway
<bfiller> robru: can I get a silo for line 80 please?
<boiko> bfiller: according to robru silo assignment is now self-service, so you just select the row, Landing Tools -> Assign/Reconfigure
<bfiller> boiko: ok cool, didn't know that
<boiko> bfiller: yep, I have been using it for a few days already
<robru> bfiller: yeah it's a recent thing. there'll be a larger announcement about this when the spreadsheet replacement goes live (any. day. now...)
<kyrofa> trainguards: My silo has passed its test plan, and I'm ready to put a "yes" into column K. However, it's destined for Ubuntu Personal which does not have an official release image yet. Will "Yes (#1 Ubuntu Personal kyrofa)" break things?
<boiko> robru: so, now sync doesn't work for non-train generated versions, right? should I ust change the silo to be a source land to vivid too? (regarding silo 54)
<fginther> balloons, cool.  Have you tested any of the .click artifacts?
<balloons> fginther, no, but I should do so for the ones that built. lol, thanks for the reminder :-)
<robru> kyrofa: won't break anything... the train has no ability to push packages to anything other than ubuntu though, so you'll have to get your packages manually copied from the PPA I guess.
<robru> boiko: did that start as a manual upload to wily?
<boiko> robru: yep
<boiko> robru: well, not manual, a source landing via train
<robru> boiko: righ
<kyrofa> robru, I actually want it to land in wily-- Ubuntu Personal is currently only a seed
<kyrofa> robru, is that okay?
<robru> boiko: yeah you'll have to do another source landing for vivid then. if you'd faked the train-style version number it could have done a sync for you.
<robru> kyrofa: just put 'yes' in column K
<kyrofa> robru, well that's easy!
<robru> kyrofa: ok what's going on? is this the one that's never been released in wily before?
<sil2100> cwayne1: ping!
<boiko> robru: ok, no problems, let me cook a vivid package and then I put it on a ppa for you to copy to the silo
<robru> boiko: ok
<kyrofa> robru, that's correct
<sil2100> cwayne1: could you add ci-train-bot to the https://launchpad.net/~savilerow-team/ team?
<sil2100> cwayne1: the train was unable to merge the branch in...
<robru> kyrofa: and you're ready to publish? you tested the packages in the PPA and they look good?
<kyrofa> robru, the failure is only due to a lack of depends on a few archs. The issues are ignorable and should get better after the initial publish
<kyrofa> robru, yessir!
<robru> kyrofa: ok, will publish
<kyrofa> Thanks robru :)
<robru> kyrofa: you're welcome
<kyrofa> robru, and that will merge the relevant branches into trunk as well and update the status of the MPs?
<robru> kyrofa: what happened with your packaging? I know we were talking about that last week. aside from me/steve did anybody else look at that?
<kyrofa> robru, changing to quilt solved all my problems
<robru> kyrofa: right but did you get any blessing from any official people?
<kyrofa> robru, well, I guess not. Like who?
<robru> kyrofa: ultimately it needs an archive admin to do a NEW review, hang on
<kyrofa> robru, ah, that makes sense-- brand new package and all
<robru> kyrofa: ok it's publishing, it'll sit in the NEW queue for a bit, I just asked in #ubuntu-release if they can review it, we'll see if there's any takers. Maybe ping there again if nothing happens after a few hours
<kyrofa> robru, on freenode?
<robru> kyrofa: yeah
<kyrofa> robru, great, thank you!
<robru> kyrofa: you're welcome
<balloons> fginther, clicks work. I heard rumblings about tarmac the other day in regards to having jenkins respond to mp's. Are you planning to provide some more example jobs
<fginther> balloons, that's one of the questions we're planning on addressing this week.
<boiko> robru: can you please copy the source deb from this PPA to silo 54? https://launchpad.net/~boiko/+archive/ubuntu/source-uploads/+packages
<robru> boiko: one sec
<boiko> robru: sure, take your time
<balloons> fginther, ack. Something else that came across my mind in regards to sustainability. Can we setup the jobs to pull from an lp source?
<robru> boiko: ah, apparently I can't copy the binaries until after the binaries finish publishing. will be a few minutes then.
<balloons> fginther, I mean, pull the job definitions ofc, not code :-)
<boiko> robru: ok
<fginther> balloons, do you mean store the job configurations in a LP branch? For saving and restoring?
<balloons> fginther, yes. In theory that could allow others to easily suggest tweaks to job configs, etc
<dobey> hrmm?
 * dobey sees "tarmac" and raises a brow
<robru> boiko: ok, started a "build": https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-054-1-build/4/console
<boiko> robru: thanks! on a different matter, silo 30 is ready to publish whenever you get some time
<robru> boiko: oh,s ure
<fginther> balloons, We're not providing any pre-package method for doing this, but it can be done. I would recommend something like python-jenkins as the interface for a simple script to read and write job configuration data from a branch
<balloons> fginther, noted. I'll look into it
<jgdx> the qa signoffs "ready for testing" column, is that an ordered queue?
<robru> jgdx: maybe? they track it at https://trello.com/b/AE3swczu/qa-testing-requests-for-questions-ping-eu-jibel-us-jfunk-or-ubuntu-qa-on-ubuntu-ci-eng
<jgdx> robru, okay
<robru> boiko: no qa on 54?
<boiko> robru: it is just a missing dependency on the dev package
<boiko> robru: so I guess it is not worth spending the precious time of QA on that, right?
<robru> boiko: oh, is it really so trivial? ok then, will publish
<robru> boiko: lel https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-054-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/libphonenumber_content.diff/*view*/
<boiko> robru: you can check the diff to confirm, but it is basically that the  dev package should require libprotobuf-dev
<kyrofa> robru, should I ping anyone specific in #ubuntu-release, or just ask in general?
<robru> kyrofa: ask in general I guess, those guys are usually pretty busy and I've seen them get fussy about being pinged by name
<kyrofa> robru, soudns good
<charles> woo
<robru> brb
<veebers> trainguards, Do I need anything to trigger another publish attempt for my silo (051) failed earlier due to MP not being approved
<robru> veebers: ah crap i stepped out, just on phone now. Will be a couple hours as in at the doctor's
<robru> veebers: maybe kenvandine is around to hit publish?
<veebers> robru: ack, if he's not I can wait for you. Hope all is well :-)
<robru> veebers: yeah I'm OK just a checkup, thanks. I'll probably be 3 or 4 hours though.
<robru> veebers: ah, that was way faster than I thought ;-)
<veebers> robru: ^_^
<veebers> I guess a quick checkup is a good checkup
<robru> bzoltan_: zbenjamin: need this top-approved: https://code.launchpad.net/~zeller-benjamin/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/mzanettis_switches/+merge/264168
<robru> veebers: indeed! all good news
<bzoltan_> robru:  done, thanks
<robru> cihelp: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?q=ubuntu%2Flanding-004 did anybody look at these boottest regressions yet?
<fginther> robru, ah, these are all part of the same landing... These all fail. In the ones I've looked at more closely, there's an unity-system-compositor crash
<robru> fginther: oh wow, so it's a legit failure and not just flakiness?
<fginther> robru, I thought something else was going on, but didn't realize these were all connected
<fginther> robru, yes, I've been able to reproduce locally and look at the symptoms. unity8 does not come up
<fginther> robru, I have to run to dinner, but will be online later if you have more questions
<robru> fginther: no worries, thanks
<robru> anpok: are you aware of this ^^ ? seems silo 4 is broken
<slangasek> fginther: hi, I notice your name on https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/wily-boottest-bind9/lastBuild/console - are you actively debugging boottest stuff? infinity just noticed it was broken and blocking things
<infinity> slangasek: Read a few lines up from your ping, he seems to think all the failures are a legit unity8 bug.
<slangasek> infinity: that appears to be referring to a landing; not clear to me that he's talking about a problem with something in the archive
<robru> slangasek: that landing is stuck in proposed due to bootest failures...
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-07-21
<slangasek> fginther: so looking through the boottest failures, http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Wily/view/BootTest/job/wily-boottest-lxc-android-config/lastBuild/console looks like a bug in the boottest infrastructure... why are the boottests assuming that they can dpkg install a package on a running phone?
<slangasek> fginther: http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Wily/view/BootTest/job/wily-boottest-thumbnailer/lastBuild/console - this shows it explicitly trying to install libthumbnailer0, despite the fact that libthumbnailer0 is only in wily, not in wily-proposed; also a bug in the boottest infra
<fginther> slangasek, I've filed a bug for the libthumbnailer0 problem (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-touch-boottest/+bug/1476459).
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1476459 in Ubuntu Touch Boottest "binary.packages selection criteria can't handle source packages which change content" [Undecided,New]
<fginther> slangasek, the problem with lxc-android-config is also a known problem (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-touch-boottest/+bug/1464284). The basic problem is that apt installing the set of binary packages was the only way to get boottest going. So it assumes packages can be installed until a human determines that they can't (in which case we have to manually pass a test)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1464284 in Ubuntu Touch Boottest "Skip lxc-android-config" [Undecided,New]
<fginther> slangasek, I've passed the current tests for thumbnailer and lxc-android-config so their proposed-migration blockers should be removed soon
<slangasek> fginther: ok.  I had assumed that the boottest support was designed "correctly", to take the existing phone image, loop mount it, upgrade the packages, unmount, and flash that
<anpok_> robru: i was looking into the boottest regression.. a fix is in progress
<anpok_> robru: we need to rebuild mir to resolve that (we bascially failed to detect an internal ABI break) .. with that we will also adress a gcc-5 issue that blocks a different silo and the abi-compliance-checker
<anpok_> seb128: 2015-07-21 07:39:24,833 ERROR mir 0.14.0+15.10.20150715-0ubuntu1 is missing from the changelog, which has up to 0.14.0-0ubuntu1. Please sync destination version back to trunk.
<mandel> sil2100, did you see my message last night, looks like we cannot do a double silo, we need to do one per version, can we configure that for wily and then I'll do the needed things for utopic
<anpok_> seb128: because we have a mir 0.14.0 in wily proposed I need to add another changelog entry?
<seb128> anpok_, I'm unsure, something for the cilander to reply to, I guess that's because you try to land a new version when the previous one didn't go through
<anpok_> ok
<seb128> you probably need the new version to include the previous one or something
<anpok_> ok
<sil2100> mandel: I can reconfigure that for wily indeed, we can then sync what's possible to sync for vivid and prepare separate branches for the rest
<sil2100> mandel: give me a few moment tho
<mandel> sil2100, awesome, thx
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2: hey, did you guys check and approve the no-QA-sign-off for silo 008? Those look indeed like trivial fixes, but just want to make sure you guys don't think you'd still want to see how it builds without that hard-dep
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: sil2100 is sicklish today, low-maintenance mode
<sil2100> mandel: reconfigured
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2: I'll publish the silo in 30 mins if I don't get a NACK from you guys
<jibel> sil2100, which silo?
<sil2100> 008
<sil2100> gcc-4.9 dep removal, not sure if you want to test that or not before publishing
<jibel> sil2100, it drops the hard dep on gcc 4.9?
<jibel> sil2100, if it builds, it's a pass
<sil2100> Thanks, preferred to ask as we had those dbus-cpp issues in the past due to gcc dep changes ;)
<sil2100> But here I guess not much can happen
<sil2100> ogra_: is your rc-proposed device better now, with 8 fav apps and such?
<ogra_> sil2100, yup. since last nights update
<jibel> sil2100, last update fixed it as expected
<sil2100> Good good
<sil2100> I switched my phone to rc so I couldn't check, I corrected the channels and kicked a build yesterday before EOD
<mandel> sil2100, love you! thx!
<doko> sil2100, slangasek do you know why landing 16 has a ppa dependency on https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay ?
<popey> jibel: sil2100 fyi I have just added a clock click to the citrain sheet. The changelog is linked. There's a rotation related bug we'd like to get fixed asap as OTA-5 made the app regress a bit.
<jibel> popey, ack. Set it to 'Tested' on the spreadsheet once it is and we'll proceed with the verification.
<popey> jibel: which column?
<jibel> popey, column K
<popey> jibel: thanks
<mzanetti> sil2100, hey, not sure if you're the right guy to talk to about this, but maybe you know. could we add a "deb-src" entry to /etc/apt/sources.list.d/extra-ppas.list ?
<sil2100> mzanetti: I might be the right person - what entry would you like to add?
<mzanetti> sil2100, well, the stable-phone-overlay
<mzanetti> sil2100, "sudo apt-get build-dep unity8" always gives me the build-deps from stable vivid, missing things that changed in the overlay
<mzanetti> which is not really critical, but if it's just about copy-pasting that entry and adding "-src", it would make our (unity8) lifes a little easier
<sil2100> Let me add that to my TODO list to consider ;)
<rvr> ogra_: I've tried many times to reflash my arale, but I'm stuck in "error pushing:"
<rvr> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11914501/
<rvr> I can adb shell there, so I don't know what's going on
<ogra_> rvr, check syslo, i bet you see a lot USB disconnects
<rvr> ogra_: In recovery, where can I see the syslog?
<ogra_> oh, in recovery it should actualyl work ... and the syslog of your PC is in the usual place ;)
<rvr> Ah, on the PC
<rvr> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11914540/
<ogra_> rvr, yeah, looks fine and in recovery you shouldnt have disconnects
<ogra_> rvr, probably /cache/recovery on the device is full or some such
<sil2100> I go jump to bed now, I'll switch to a shell so that I can check the train through my phone
<rvr> Error happens when pushing device
<sil2100> o/
<rvr> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11914553/
<balloons> cihelp, core apps job for clock app seems to be running tests under utopic again. I'm not sure how / why this happened. Can we get generic-mediumtests-utopic removed again? http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-clock-app-ci
<fginther> balloons, sure hang-on
<balloons> fginther, ubuntu-clock-app-vivid-amd64-ci is also gone from there.. Thanks :-)
<rvr> dobey: ping
<dobey> rvr: hi
<rvr> dobey: Hi. I was testing silo 18.
<rvr> dobey: I installed the click package in the bug report, sherlock-whatever, but I can't see it in the Apps scope
<dobey> rvr: yes, broken .desktop files don't show up on the dash
<rvr> dobey: Ok, so the test is that the scope doesn't crash, right?
<dobey> rvr: the .desktop file is invalid so we can't show it. the fix allows the other apps to show up correctly, yes
<rvr> dobey: Perfect
<dobey> (it wasn't actually crashing, just blocking the results from showing up)
<rvr> dobey: Ack
<slangasek> doko: because that's the configuration for all of those silos - when they build stuff for the phone in vivid they need to build against that ppa.  That ppa is supposed to be empty for wily so it shouldn't have any impact
<balloons> nice, I see a successful run fginther
<rvr> dobey: Silo approved
<dobey> rvr: great, thanks
<slangasek> doko: of course, "supposed to be" != "is"; I see that there are two packages that have been mis-published to the overlay ppa for wily when they were supposed to go to the main archive.
<sil2100> Yeah, we should probably remove those
<slangasek> sil2100: did they get properly re-published to the archive?
<slangasek> they have not been
<slangasek> so, they need copied over
<sil2100> huh?
<slangasek> robru: we had a silo get published to the overlay ppa for wily by mistake; this is really something that should be blocked as a matter of policy
<sil2100> I wonder how old those are
<slangasek> sil2100: June 16
<rvr> ogra_: I have manually pushed all the files to /cache/recovery. How can the flashing be triggered?
<slangasek> sil2100: published June 22
<slangasek> and still newer than anything in wily
<ogra_> rvr, usually by rebooting to recovery
<sil2100> Damn, usually we notice those, reconf and re-publish
<rvr> ogra_: adb reboot recovery got arale in the same "static" recovery to push the files
<ogra_> rvr, well, then i dont know
<slangasek> sil2100: I'm assuming that the silo is gone now, right?  If so I'll just copy-package to the archive from stable-overlay-ppa
<sil2100> anpok_: ping
<anpok_> sil2100: pong
<sil2100> slangasek: yeah, if it wasn't re-published then the publisher seems to have missed it...
<slangasek> yeah, silo has been reclaimed
<anpok_> i see
<sil2100> anpok_: I saw you rebuild something, thought you re-built pay-service
<anpok_> sil2100: i am working on a fix for the boottest
<sil2100> But it seems you rebuilt mir
<sil2100> anpok_: is the silo ready for publishing once pay-service is rebuilt?
<sil2100> Since the silo appears to be set to 'ready to publish'
<anpok_> sil2100: i can tell you in a minutes..
<anpok_> *minute
<sil2100> Thanks
<anpok_> sil2100: not publishable at the moment
<sil2100> Ok, let's mark it that way on the spreadsheet
<sil2100> Marked
 * sil2100 back to bed
<davmor2> sil2100: silo004 is wily only are we just landing those?
<sil2100> davmor2: yes, it's wily only
<sil2100> And yes, I'm not in bed right now :|
<sil2100> I think I'm addicted to this chair
<davmor2> sil2100: sorry I missed the bed line, how is the cat by the way?
<sil2100> The cat is using my bed now instead
<anpok_> ping trainguards
<anpok_> whats the best way to resolve this build error: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-004-1-build/278/console?
<anpok_> the problem is that pay-service from silo04 was published to wily-proposed, and in the mean time a different build was released to wily afaik
<sil2100> anpok_: let me take a look in a minute
<jhodapp> robru or sil2100, can I please get a silo for line 77?
<sil2100> jhodapp: on it
<sil2100> jhodapp: no dual landing?
<sil2100> jhodapp: assigned :)
<jhodapp> sil2100, not on this one yet
<jhodapp> sil2100, we'll be doing a large media-hub sync to vivid+overlay soonish
<sil2100> Ok, good to know
<robru> anpok_: that means there's a version of pay-service in the archive that isn't in trunk. in this case because it's in -proposed: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pay-service so usually just wait for the one in proposed to migrate and then the build will succeed later.
<robru> anpok_: if you really need to build right now, choose FORCE_REBUILD on the build job to build anyway. But note that this build will become dirty when the -proposed version migrates.
<robru> anpok_: oh I just noticed you're rebuilding from the same silo, so in that case, yeah just FORCE_REBUILD.
<kyrofa> Hey robru, I just updated my version of lintian and it caught a dep5-copyright-license-name-not-unique on a package that was already migrated from silo 11 to the NEW queue (unity-scope-snappy). Is it okay for me to rebuild that silo and get it migrated again?
<robru> kyrofa: yeah that's fine.
<kyrofa> robru, will it migrate automatically, or should I ping you?
<rvr> boiko: Silo 56 approved
<boiko> rvr: great! thanks!
<jhodapp> robru, silo 19 is ready to be published
<robru> jhodapp: mark it in the spreadsheet?
<jhodapp> robru, one sec
<jhodapp> robru, ok ready
<robru> jhodapp: imma need some merges top-approved https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-019-2-publish/80/console
<jhodapp> robru, crap ok
<jhodapp> thanks
<robru> jhodapp: just ping me once they're approved.
<kyrofa> trainguards: I'm ready for the updated debs built in silo 11 to be migrated to the NEW queue
<robru> kyrofa: OK, one sec
<kyrofa> Thanks robru :)
<kyrofa> I figured that would be one less thing for the NEW reviewers to complain about when they get to it
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-07-22
<anpok_> ping trainguards
<sil2100> anpok_: pong
<anpok_> AlbertA resolved the boottest issues last night
<anpok_> in silo004
<anpok_> do we have to deo the our test process?
<anpok_> *redo
<sil2100> anpok_: what packages had to be changed to get those working?
<sil2100> Since normally we recommend re-testing, but it also depends on what changes and where had to be made
<sil2100> General recommendation is: please re-test, since even the smallest change or even a rebuild can cause potential trouble
<anpok_> sil2100: we reverted changes inside mir - that affected libmirprotobuf0
<anpok_> ok
<karni> sil2100: < davmor2> karni: you might want to ping sill2100 to get a unique number and mark the other section as yes so we get a ticket in trello
<karni> sil2100: is this something you can help with:)?
<karni> sil2100: I've added Telegram row in line 53 of the CI Train sheet /Tarballs and Clicks/. The one in row 50 should be marked as failed, if it's something you can do.
<sil2100> karni: on it!
<sil2100> :)
<karni> sil2100: cheers! :)
<ogra_> wow, thats quite a list
<davmor2> ogra_: what is
<ogra_> davmor2, that silo4 list
<ogra_> (of packages)
<davmor2> ogra_: yes an it increases all the time :)
<nerochiaro> elopio: hi, quick question: in an autopilot test, is there a reason why calling self.skipTest() will not actually skip the test ? is there anything extra i should do to make it work ? and is it documented anywhere ?
<ogra_> davmor2, yeah, the insatiable anpok_ :)
<anpok_> hmm
<anpok_> i just noticed that qtmir-gles has a different version number..
<anpok_> in other words.. those are not the droids you are looking for
<Laney> sil2100: hi, do you know where the branch for ^ is by any chance?
<seb128> Laney, https://code.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-datetime/trunk.15.10 ?
<Laney> doesn't have 0710.1
<seb128> Laney, https://code.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-datetime/trunk.15.04 in fact it seems
<seb128> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-datetime/trunk.15.04/revision/419
<Laney> k, what happened there?
<seb128> dual landing I guess?*
<seb128> unsure why they branched if they dual land though
<seb128> charles or tedg might know
<Laney> it also has a very unhelpful changelog
<mardy> trainguards: can you please help me find out how to see the test output from https://launchpadlibrarian.net/212289175/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-amd64.online-accounts-api_0.1%2B15.04.20150722-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz ?
<mardy> I got some failed tests, and I'd like to see what's failing
<seb128> mardy, they can't, is "make tests" not outputing the errors on stdout/err?
<mardy> seb128: no, it's producing a file
<mardy> seb128: it's how cmake works, I'm afraid; how do you deal with it in u-s-s?
<seb128> mardy, to debug those I usually makes debian/rules cat the log
<seb128> cmake is buggy in that regard imho
<mardy> seb128: I agree; ok, I'll try working around that in debian/rules
<mardy> seb128: thanks
<seb128> yw
<seb128> mardy, I think something like that should work
<seb128> override_dh_auto_test:
<seb128>     dh_auto_test || cat dir/somelog.log
<seb128> mardy, non tested, but I did hacks like that before with success
<mardy> seb128: cool, I'll try
<jhodapp> hey sil2100, can you please publish silo 19 for me?
<anpok> @trainguards: had to reconnect a few minutes ago.. is silo-004 ok now?
<sil2100> jhodapp: on it, was eating lunch
<jhodapp> sil2100, np, thanks!
<sil2100> anpok: let me try publishing
<sil2100> jhodapp: https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/qtubuntu-media-signals/fix-black-video-issues/+merge/262363 still needs approval
<jhodapp> sil2100, alright, one min
<sil2100> anpok: grrrr... platform-api needs a rebuild ;/
<sil2100> Version of platform-api at dest changed from 3.0.0+15.10.20150706-0ubuntu1 to 3.0.0+15.10.20150707-0ubuntu1 since packages built
<sil2100> This is crazy
<anpok> ok
<jhodapp> sil2100, ok that's approved now
<sil2100> jhodapp: republishing then
<jhodapp> thanks
<jhodapp> sil2100, is there still an issue?
<sil2100> jhodapp: no, reviewing
<jhodapp> ok
<sil2100> It's good
<sil2100> Too bad we won't be able to dual land those anymore
<anpok> sil2100: now
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> Aw come ooooon
<sil2100> anpok: now qtmir...
<tedg> seb128, Not sure, there was a big rebuild for Mir, wonder if that got pulled in.
<seb128> tedg, but why did the wily update got commited to the 15.04 branch?
<tedg> seb128, Not sure. Someone screwed up? ;-)
<seb128> tedg, that was sort of part of the ping/question
<seb128> or is the indicator in dual landing?
<tedg> seb128, We should ask charles to be sure as I haven't been following as closely.
<seb128> in which case was the branching needed/wanted?
<tedg> No, none of the indicators or dual landing.
<tedg> are
<seb128> shame
<seb128> that spare works
<tedg> Eh, kinda. If you don't care about what ends up in wily, sure.
<seb128> why would bugfixes not be good for wily?
<tedg> Because there are always integration issues. Bug fix works on foo version of a library but not bar.
<tedg> If you're not looking at those, you basically get bit rot.
 * sil2100 pokes ogra_ about the endorsement
 * ogra_ whistles innocently 
<anpok> sil2100: ^ now rebuilding qtmir-gles
<sil2100> anpok: thanks!
<pete-woods> trainguards: hi guys, could I get silo 46 reconfigured? thanks! :)
<Laney> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/212294587/indicator-datetime_13.10.0%2B15.10.20150720-0ubuntu1_13.10.0%2B15.10.20150722-0ubuntu1.diff.gz and it got an empty changelog
<sil2100> pete-woods: on it
<pete-woods> sil2100: thanks :)
<sil2100> pete-woods: actually, you can now reconfigure yourself! :)
<pete-woods> sil2100: say what??
<sil2100> I keep forgetting about that
<sil2100> The train is becoming more and more self-service
<pete-woods> sil2100: I don't see any links for that on the dash..
<pete-woods> I take it the jenkins jobs are there
<sil2100> anpok: ok, this is stupid... the train doesn't check all components, just one after another - now it's qtubuntu
<pete-woods> I just need to know which to run
<sil2100> pete-woods: you need to use the spreadsheet :)
<sil2100> pete-woods: find your landing line (it's written on the dashboard), click on any cell of the row, go to the 'Landing tools' menu and Reconfigure ;)
<pete-woods> sil2100: I'm on the line, but too stupid to find the Landing Tools menu
<sil2100> pete-woods: it's next' to 'Help'
<pete-woods> d'oh
<pete-woods> seen it now
<pete-woods> was looking in addons, etc
<sil2100> :) No worries, soon the whole spreadsheet will be gone ;p
<pete-woods> but won't you guys miss it?
<sil2100> hm, a little bit, so much sweat and tears soaked into that spreadsheet
<ogra_> google will surely miss getting all the incident reports
<pete-woods> ha
<elopio> nerochiaro: no, it should be enough. Maybe you are skipping the test but it's failing during the setUp?
<nerochiaro> elopio: i am actually skipping the test during the setup, because the condition under which to skip the test will be detected only after the window appears
<elopio> nerochiaro: then that should be enough.
<elopio> do you have a trace and a link to the code?
<nerochiaro> elopio: let me try that again. i have a suspicion that i want to verify before submitting an actual bug
<anpok> sil2100: any idea why 0.14.0 is already in wily?
<anpok> mir-0.14.0
<sil2100> I don't know, I think this silo got published once right? But blocked in -proposed
<anpok> that was my understanding .. yes!
<anpok> but now:
<sil2100> Yes, I see it's in -proposed indeed
<sil2100> Ah, so those package versions were caused by the earlier mir landing
<sil2100> ?
<sil2100> The rebuilds requested?
<anpok> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mir/ <- there is a 0.14.0
<anpok> seems so.. yes..
<sil2100> If that's the case, let's force publishing - I'll double check that and try to force it
<anpok> sil2100: thx
<anpok> qtubuntu-gles now as a different version number -- but if it is true the source should be identical
<kenvandine> mandel, so what's the plan for silo 9?  i see it's been approved to be published?
<kenvandine> mandel, are you going to do a separate silo for vivid?
<mandel> kenvandine, yes, that is the idea :)
<mandel> kenvandine, do to click-scope
<kenvandine> mandel, however... that silo has an unapproved merge proposal
<anpok> sil2100: sorry for the fuzz .. those packages are still just in wily-proposed
<sil2100> Yeah, we'll have to overwrite them
<kenvandine> mandel, can you get that published so i can rebuild and publish my other silo?
<mandel> kenvandine, vivid?
<mandel> kenvandine, or the wily one?
<kenvandine> wily
<Laney> anpok: It's best to look on launchpad (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mir) or use rmadison to see the archive state
<kenvandine> i have a dual landing silo ready to go though :)
<Laney> You can't see where packages are just by looking in the archive's pool
<kenvandine> so i need to get your's published first
<kenvandine> mandel, do you have a vivid silo already?
<mandel> kenvandine, not yet, I had issues building the wily one, just got it fixed
<mandel> kenvandine, I'm in a standup, as soon as I get out I'll create the vivid one
<kenvandine> mandel, ok, thx
<mandel> kenvandine, will ping someone to approve the mr missing
<kenvandine> the udm branch is the one not approved
<kenvandine> at least the only one i looked at :)
<sil2100> anpok: I'm now double confirming if it's ok to land
<anpok> it is ok
<anpok> better than ok ..
<sil2100> anpok: yep, confirmed
<sil2100> Trying to force publish
<sil2100> anpok: this silo has bad-luck - we have unbilt revisions here https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-system-compositor-team/unity-system-compositor/trunk/+merge/262866
<sil2100> anpok: https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/qtubuntu/qtubuntu-gles-mir-release-0.14.0/+merge/264185 <- here as well, but we know about this one
<anpok> sil2100: yip
<sil2100> anpok: anyway, unity-system-compositior might require a rebuild (and qtubuntu-gles in the same time might be rebuilt as well, since why not?)
<sil2100> anpok: or...
<anpok> ok
<sil2100> anpok: or you could revert the changes that got pushed to that u-s-c branch
<sil2100> Not sure if that's wise though
<anpok> hmm
<sil2100> It's hard to say which new commits we're missing, would have to dig inside the train
<sil2100> I suppose the 3 recent commits
<anpok> yes
<anpok> I am rebuilding those.
<sil2100> anpok: fingers crossed that now we'll be able to JUST PUBLISH
<sil2100> ;)
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: Hi!  So I want to add a slightly modified version of the lxc package to the vivid+overlay PPA.  What do I need to do to accomplish this?  Is there a Wiki or something so I don't need to pester you too much?
<sil2100> ChrisTownsend: hey! Yes, the best way would be to use the train as then QA can do the necessary testing - we have some documentation for that:
<sil2100> ChrisTownsend: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain/LandingProcess
<sil2100> ChrisTownsend: the "Landing your change to Ubuntu" has an overall train-guide, but "Landing your change to the Stable Overlay PPA" (or "Dual-landing for stable and devel" if that fits your project) is what you would be most interested probably
<sil2100> Since the first section is more for people that never used the train before
<sil2100> ChrisTownsend: you landed things through the CI Train already, right?
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: Ok, thanks!  I've used the train for Unity landings before, so I'm familiar with that.
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: Ok, since this is not a MP, I'll need to send you (or some other trainguard) the source package, right?  My plan was just to use "apt-get source lxc" in Vivid, make my changes, update changelog, and build source package.  Is this correct?
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: I'm looking at the "CI Train for manual source uploads" section.
<sil2100> ChrisTownsend: yeah :)
<sil2100> ChrisTownsend: well.. not exactly apt-get source
<sil2100> ChrisTownsend: since the overlay already has some changes on top of it
<sil2100> lxc-android-config 0.227 <- that's the version in overlay
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: Well, it's just the lxc package itself.
<sil2100> Aaaaah!
<sil2100> Sorry, yeah ;)
<ogra_> ohh ...
<ogra_> be very very careful with that though
<sil2100> ChrisTownsend: right, then apt-get source is fine, sorry, miss-read that
<ogra_> since our architecture kind of depends on a functioning lxc container for the android layer
<sil2100> ChrisTownsend: but also make sure the same changes are in wily as well (if that's possible)
<ChrisTownsend> ogra_: Hmm, ok.  What I'm doing is adding one line in debian/lxc.preinst to add a "phablet" user in the section that creates /etc/lxc/lxc-usernet.
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: I don't really want this to go in the wily archive.
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: Ideally, only the overlay PPA.
<ogra_> ChrisTownsend, well, test it very carefully, we modify the hell out of lxc on the phone already to make the container work properly (there are various bits we had to disable like network support in containers and such)
<ChrisTownsend> ogra_: Oh.....
<ChrisTownsend> ogra_: Then this won't work anyways.  Back to the drawing board...
<ogra_> ChrisTownsend, take a look at all the override upstart jobs in lxc-android-config ... thats our "hacks" pac kage for the phone where we keep them central
<ChrisTownsend> ogra_: Ok, I'll take a look.  Thanks!
<sil2100> mandel: some of your merges need approval/review:
<sil2100> mandel: list here: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-009-2-publish/100/console
<kenvandine> sil2100, don't let silo 9 land yet... mandel asked me to give it a quick test and i had problems
<sil2100> ACK, let's switch it to 'not-tested' then
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> sil2100, done
<sil2100> kenvandine: thanks :)
 * kenvandine passes silo 9 and publishes 30 :)
<kenvandine> mandel, sorry, silo 9 will also need a rebuild
<kenvandine> mandel, with silo 9 it's just not downloading click updates :/
<anpok> sil2100: silo 004 looks good..
<sil2100> Ok, on it again
<sil2100> anpok: were any packaging changes necessary to fix the boottest issues?
<anpok> sil2100: we did bump an ABI for mir-graphics-drivers-android.
<anpok> but it turned out not to be the cause..
<anpok> sil2100: we fixed it by reverting abi breaking changes in libmirprotobuf0
<sil2100> anpok: ok, let me just get someone re-approving the mir packaging changes then
<sil2100> ogra_, slangasek: could anyone of you review this change? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-004-2-publish/82/artifact/mir_packaging_changes.diff
<sil2100> Actually more slangasek would be required here, as we need an archive admin
<kyrofa> trainguards: I saw my soli go from "in the Proposed pocket" to "empty," and my MPs were merged. Where does that mean my package is?
<kyrofa> s/soli/silo/, apparently I'm dyslexic when I lack coffee
<sil2100> kyrofa: hey, this means the package has been released to the main pocket and is now available in the target archives
<sil2100> kyrofa: if it was a dual landing then it means that the package is now both in the vivid overlay-ppa and the wily archive
<kyrofa> sil2100, sweet, I was hoping that was the case, but I searched packages.ubuntu.com and saw nothing. Does it take a while for that to update?
<sil2100> kyrofa: what package did you publish?
<kyrofa> unity-scope-snappy
<sil2100> kyrofa: it's there already ;) https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-snappy
<sil2100> packages.ubuntu.com is not a super reliable source of information
<sil2100> Not instantly reliable I would say
<kyrofa> sil2100, heh, good to know. Alright great, thank you!
<davmor2> sil2100, karni: all good to go on telegram
<sil2100> davmor2, karni: let's ship it!
<karni> davmor2: win \o/
<karni> yes!
<sil2100> It works now finally, yes?
<jibel> davmor2, you tried on OTA4/5 too?
<karni> sil2100: yes, we resolved the thumbnailer regression
<davmor2> jibel: meh I forgot ota4, ota5 was good give me a minute karni and sil2100
<sil2100> I think if OTA-5 is good then it should be good
<karni> davmor2: naturally, take your time
<karni> yes
<karni> but davmor2's on the safe side to double check that
<jibel> although if someone updates telegram he should see an upgrade to ota5
<davmor2> sil2100: it will only take a couple of minutes after the flash
<sil2100> slangasek, robru: could you guys make sure to release silo 004? It needs a force publish as the previous 0.14.0 is still in -proposed
<sil2100> slangasek, robru: the mir packaging changes needs review by an archive admin, but then it should be fine to just force publish
<sil2100> robru: and a reminder from me about the compoment name ci train branch!
 * sil2100 needs to jump out now
<sil2100> o/
<davmor2> karni, jibel: video, image and text all sent on ota4 too
<jibel> davmor2, \o/
<karni> davmor2: \o/ !
<karni> great news, thank you davmor2
<davmor2> sil1200 has ofcourse disappeared now :0
<fginther> ogra_, do you happen to know if the latest wily image (152) is known to work on krillin?
<ogra_> fginther, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/live-build/+bug/1477051
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1477051 in live-build (Ubuntu) "Phones on devel-proposed do not boot - /bin/sh: 1: /bin/sh: initctl: not found" [Critical,Confirmed]
<ogra_> infinity, is on it
<fginther> ogra_, danke!
<ogra_> wall last nights wily buiolds are affected
<ogra_> *all
<infinity> ogra_: There's a build going on cdimage right now with the new live-build...
<ogra_> yay
<infinity> ogra_: Which I just realised will be broken, cause I didn't wait for it to migrate, and that build doesn't use proposed.
<infinity> ogra_: So, uhm.  After this, there will be ANOTHER build that fixes it. :P
<ogra_> heh, all fine
<ogra_> it is wily after all
<ogra_> as long as your change didnt migrate into vivid yet we're all fine
<infinity> Yeahp, but I'm using wily to validate the bugfix for vivid (since the symptom and the fix are identical).
<infinity> Fix is uploaded to both, so once I'm happy with the state in wily, then yay.
<ogra_> yeah
<robru> kenvandine: mterry: anybody got a sec for a packaging review? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-004-2-publish/82/artifact/mir_packaging_changes.diff/*view*/
<slangasek> robru: that requires an archive admin review for package name changes
<slangasek> I'm looking at it
<slangasek> robru: and have all the other packaging changes in that silo already been reviewed?
<robru> slangasek: yes, they were reviewed the last time it was published. I think by mterry.
<slangasek> robru: ok.  and why is the build-dependency on abi-compliance-checker being dropped?
<robru> slangasek: I dunno... anpok? ^^
<slangasek> anpok: your mir upload in silo 004 is dropping the build-dependency on abi-compliance-checker relative to the archive, with no explanation in the changelog, no bug references, and we *just* got abi-compliance-checker promoted to main as part of an MIR to satisfy this build-depedency; nack on these packaging changes
<kenvandine> anyone around that can override ubuntu-system-settings promotion to release in wily?  It's held because of a missing depends in autopilot, which I've proposed a fix for
<ogra_> kenvandine, try #ubuntu-release perhaps ?
<anpok> re
<anpok> slangasek: we dropped it because it was optional, and we were asked to drop ist..
<slangasek> anpok: who asked you to drop it?
<anpok> slangasek: we intend to add it as soon as it is in main  https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1475982
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1464447 in abi-compliance-checker (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1475982 [MIR] abi-compliance-checker" [Critical,Fix released]
<slangasek> anpok: that's not how it works.
<slangasek> anpok: first, the build-dependency on abi-compliance-checker has been in the mir packaging for at least one stable release (which means the MIR should have been done /last/ cycle).  Second, abi-compliance-checker is /already/ in main now, as a result of that MIR bug being processed.  And third, packages get *dropped from main* if they're not being used
<slangasek> anpok: please revert this packaging change
<anpok> this will take about an hour
<anpok> slangasek: shall I ping you again as soon the landing ppa is updated again?
<slangasek> anpok: yes, that's fine
<jdstrand> fyi, not sure what is going on with the spreadsheet for telepathy-mission-control-5. the package is in stable-phone-overlay but the spreadsheet's Status cell is empty and the ppa is empty
<slangasek> robru: ^^ spreadsheet explosion?
<robru> jdstrand: what row?
<jdstrand> 59
<robru> jdstrand: are you surprised that the PPA is empty?
<robru> jdstrand: sounds like you published it, and it published fine, but the spreadsheet just displays wrong/no status
<jdstrand> robru: no, it was successfully copied over
<jdstrand> robru: that is what happened. I just didn't do a merge/clean
<jdstrand> so was mildly surprised it was empty
<robru> jdstrand: yeah merge/clean happens automatically after a successful publish
<jdstrand> so wanted to make sure it did the right thing
<jdstrand> ah, ok
<jdstrand> cool
<robru> jdstrand: yeah the spreadsheet is a steaming pile, generally jenkins is working really well but the spreadsheet has trouble updating itself properly.
<pmcgowan> robru, how do I tell citrain command I want vivid version of a package
<pmcgowan> or dont I
<robru> pmcgowan: point it at a silo containing vivid packages?
<robru> pmcgowan: what's the scenario? are you trying to downgrade after having installed a silo?
<pmcgowan> robru, I want silo 3
<pmcgowan> which is dual landing
<pmcgowan> do I just use ubuntu for the distro?
<robru> pmcgowan: yes if your device is vivid you'll get the vivid packages, if your device is wily you'll get the wily packages
<pmcgowan> robru, very good
<robru> pmcgowan: thanks
<pmcgowan> robru, is it supposed to get updates to every package that landed?
<robru> pmcgowan: not sure what you mean. the tool will install every package in the silo onto the phone.
<davmor2> pmcgowan: did you pin the silo first?
<davmor2> pmcgowan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/TestingProcessesUbuntuPersonal
<pmcgowan> robru, it updated everything in the overlay
<robru> pmcgowan: oh yeah the version of the tool in vivid has a bug, if you branch the trunk version from lp:phablet-tools it should work
<robru> pmcgowan: I believe that's expected, yes.
<davmor2> pmcgowan: yes expected, but you probably didn't get the silo stuff unless you pinned it if you are running vivid on your desktop
<pmcgowan> robru, I have the phablet-tools ppa enabled but dont see an update
<pmcgowan> davmor2, did not know about pinning, but seems I got the package
<robru> davmor2: the trunk version does the pinning.
<davmor2> robru: oh nice
<pmcgowan> robru, can you publish a citrain package in the tools ppa?
<robru> pmcgowan: I'll have a look. never done that before
<robru> sergiusens: who maintains phablet-team/tools ppa?
<popey> robru: you mentioned it last, so you do. (I don't think anyone does)
<robru> popey: cool, I'll just build some packages quick and cram 'em in there then
<robru> anpok: lol, you missed: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-004-1-build/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/mir_packaging_changes.diff/*view*/
<robru> slangasek: new packaging diff w/abi-compliance-checker restored: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-004-1-build/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/mir_packaging_changes.diff/*view*/ wanna ack?
<robru> mandel: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-009-2-publish/101/console need these merges top-approved
<robru> davmor2: pmcgowan: ok I have an updated phablet-tools-citrain package uploaded to phablet-team/tools PPA, can you guys update to that and check if the silo pinning works correctly in vivid?
<kenvandine> mandel, i did find a problem with silo 9... your unity-scope-click branch used in the silo has been superseded, and the new branch has conflcts
<kenvandine> mandel, i think we can just change the status from superceded though
<kenvandine> but we should have something from the right team set it to approved
<kenvandine> mandel, ok, i changed it to needs review... which is weird because it still says it's superseded :)
<kenvandine> but i think that's ok, just need someone to approve it
<mandel> kenvandine, ok, that is weird..
<mandel> kenvandine, sorry, I was having dinner..
<mandel> kenvandine, is 22 here, I'm going to rest for the rest of the day, will do as much as possible in the morning to fix that
<slangasek> robru: yes, ack on the mir packaging now
<slangasek> robru: trying to publish fails because trust-store was already published to the archive, is that the bit that sil2100 was saying needs forced?
<robru> slangasek: let me check
<robru> slangasek: yeah seems so. I should really fix that check so that it doesn't block on packages dangling in -proposed
<slangasek> robru: er, that doesn't sound right
<robru> slangasek: hm?
<slangasek> the purpose of this check is to avoid accidentally clobbering changes from another silo that have already been published
<slangasek> skipping the warning for packages which are in -proposed just means you're letting things be clobbered
<robru> slangasek: don't we already have a silo dirty check for that? the purpose of this check is to not clobber manual archive uploads done by non-train-users
<robru> slangasek: anyway I'll force publish for now
<slangasek> robru: the version numbers shown there are not manual uploads
<slangasek> and being in -proposed vs. wily again does nothing to invalidate this check
<robru> slangasek: no, but that's because the check just says "this version is different than it used to be!" it doesn't inspect what the version number is
<slangasek> "ERROR Version of trust-store at dest changed from 1.1.0+15.04.20150213-0ubuntu1 to 1.1.0+15.10.20150629-0ubuntu1 since packages built".
<kenvandine> mandel, no problem
<slangasek> 1.1.0+15.10.20150629-0ubuntu1 wasn't a manual upload, that came from another silo landing
<kenvandine> mandel, i think we just need someone to give the current branch an ack and set it to approved
<robru> slangasek: or an earlier publish of this same silo
<kenvandine> even though it's superseded, this is the branch we tested and it should be fine to land
<slangasek> ah
<robru> slangasek: point is, that check was written in order to protect manual uploads by other people. my argument is that because this isn't a manual upload, it's a false positive, and should not be blocking publishing
<slangasek> robru: ok, but that has nothing to do with "packages dangling in -proposed" which was what you first said
<robru> steve pls
<robru> slangasek: "packages dangling in -proposed" means "we're fixing a previous publish that failed and got stuck in -proposed"
<robru> slangasek: I feel like this is a false positive on that test. sometimes silos get published and then fail in -proposed and need to be rebuilt & republished. but *every time* that happens, that check explodes because it finds it's own version in -proposed and says "hey, that's not the right version!" and prevents you from publishing
<slangasek> right
<slangasek> I agree this is a false positive
<robru> slangasek: so if that test was changed to ignore versions in -proposed, it wouldn't false positive like this ;-)
<slangasek> robru: that's still the wrong fix.
<slangasek> just because the package is in -proposed at the time you click 'publish' does not mean it's ignorable
<slangasek> (or stuck, or from this silo...)
<robru> slangasek: right
<fginther> anpok, robru, FYI unity-system-compositor from http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?q=ubuntu%2Flanding-004 is having trouble in boottest
<fginther> it appears that adb fails to come up after the reboot. Testing locally to confirm
 * fginther goes offline for dinner
<robru> fginther: I'm seeing a mix there. it used to be they all had boottest regressions now it seems only some do. Did you retry all of them?
<fginther> robru, the *gles packages failed due to a known bug so they can be ignored. I've only retried unity-system-compositor locally so far
<fginther> robru, anpok, and can confirm that unity-system-compositor boottest fails locally. After rebooting, the device is stuck on the Google screen
<robru> fginther: hm, that is worrying. I guess we'll have to leave for anpok to investigate, it's not my area
<fginther> robru, right, just trying to pass on the failure info since boottest has been less then reliable
 * fginther leaves again
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-07-23
<anpok_> fginther, robru: can I see the logs from boottest?
<robru> anpok_: if you're looking at http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?q=ubuntu%2Flanding-004 you can click on "x is in the proposed pocket" and then from there it'll say "boottest regression" and you can click on "public" to get the log
<anpok_> i see
<anpok_> I know what is causing this
<robru> anpok_: excellent! good luck ;-)
<anpok_> mir libraries do not depend on any particular driver package
<anpok_> bootest only updates the involved mir libraries .. and not the driver package..
<anpok_> robru: boottest for usc should work now.. now trying bootest for mir
<robru> anpok_: OK, please ask sil2100 to publish when you're ready, it's midnight here ;-)
<seb128> veebers, hey
<seb128> veebers, what's the status of the fix for bug #1477233 ?
<ubot5> bug 1477233 in autopilot (Ubuntu) "autopilot now depends on "/usr/bin/gsettings" and ubuntu-keyboard" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1477233
<seb128> that's making tests fail and blocking things
<veebers> seb128: hey, I have an MP sitting there that needs ack & approve then we'll release
<seb128> veebers, who does autopilot reviews?
<veebers> the original MP that kenvandine proposed was marked needs fixing
<seb128> did you ping people?
<veebers> seb128: well, for this I need kenvandine and Laney to ack
<veebers> seb128: I have emailed
<seb128> k
<seb128> well, they are not part of the autopilot team
<seb128> you have nobody in your team to do reviews?
<seb128> also ken's change was easy to review/just packaging, yours has more
<veebers> seb128: I do, but they raised specific concerns which need to be OK'd
<seb128> k
<veebers> seb128: right, Laney had concerns that the packaging was too much for everyone to shoulder as well as point out that using the gsetting binary was heavyweight. Hence the extra code
<seb128> k
<seb128> I also notice that you self reviewed the change that created the issue
<seb128> we don't have anyone to do peer reviews on that project?
<veebers> seb128: Not as many as I would like.
<veebers> seb128: although that was a little odd as I had acks from other people, just not via the MP (which is in bad taste, I know)
<seb128> hum, k
<veebers> seb128: so to follow up, I've pinged the people to approve/whatever the MP and I plan to have someone in the qateam to do the release when that happens (i.e. during my night)
<seb128> veebers, anyway having something to land today would be nice, since that bugs tests and block things to migrate
<seb128> k, good to read
<seb128> can you give a qa person name to nag?
<seb128> I don't want that to block things for another full day
<veebers> seb128: sure, ping jibel or nuclearbob
<seb128> k
<seb128> thanks
<veebers> seb128: no worries. Sorry it was an issue, I wasn't aware until this morn that it was an issue and blocking things
<seb128> no worry, bugs happen
<seb128> tz also don't make it easy to have quick resolutions sometime :-/
<veebers> yeah :-\
<jgdx> do we have a 'get started with silos' doc? :S
<jibel> seb128, sorry there was a bus factor of 1 on autopilot releases. We'll use this release to share the knowledge.
<seb128> jibel, no worry, thanks
<seb128> jgdx, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain/LandingProcess
<jgdx> seb128, right.. how about a 'installing my first silo' :P
<seb128> jgdx, installing?
<seb128> jgdx, silos builds in ppa, are you asking how to enable a ppa?
<seb128> jgdx, https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<jgdx> Wellark, not as straight forward on a phone
<jgdx> seb128, well… ^
<jgdx> :)
<seb128> just add-apt-repository <ppa>
<seb128> to add it to your sources
<seb128> then apt-get update & install
<jgdx> seb128, before then, enable developer mode, download and install phablet-tools, make the device writable
<jgdx> easy to forget
<mandel> sil2100, do you no anyone who could approve the following => https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/unity-scope-click/recompile-new-udm-client/+merge/257959
<mandel> sil2100, is just a rebuild
<sil2100> mandel: I can force it I suppose, you can self-approve it if you have the permissions
<mandel> sil2100, did so
<mandel> sil2100, let me rebuild the silo and we can publish
<sil2100> Rebuild?
<mandel> sil2100, added a new version of udm with --unchanged but linking to a bug
<sil2100> ah, ok
<mandel> sil2100, I'm a little anal, but I like to have the --fixes comment in th ehistory ;)
<sil2100> anpok_: is it cool to publish 004 again?
<anpok_> sil2100: no
<Laney> jibel: can you/someone (review and) approve https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/autopilot/depends_for_gsettings/+merge/265621 ?
<sil2100> mandel: hmmm
<mandel> sil2100, what?
<mandel> sil2100, the suspense is killing me... ;)
<mandel> sil2100, oh, is it due to this => Can't publish: Packaging changes need manual ACKing
<mandel> weird
<sil2100> mandel: one moment, in a meeting
<mandel> sorry
<jibel> Laney, done
<Laney> ta
<Laney> I'm scared about uploading this
<Laney> I don't know about the dual rules
<Laney> can someone help?
<sil2100> mandel: ok ;p
<sil2100> mandel: sooooo, I know you're already getting really irritated because of this landing
<sil2100> mandel: but looking at the packaging changes, I see two things:
<sil2100> mandel: first: uh oh the commit/changelog message of the ubuntu-download-manager is "Test build" <- is this really a test build? We're releasing a test build to the archive ;p ?
<sil2100> mandel: second: I see some symbols changed, won't this break the ABI/API?
<sil2100> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-009-2-publish/102/artifact/ubuntu-download-manager_packaging_changes.diff
<sil2100> Here's the list of changes
<seb128> Laney, dual rules? dual landing you mean?
<Laney> yeah
<sil2100> mandel: are those symbols that got changed used somewhere besides in u-d-m itself?
<seb128> Laney, what do you want to know? basically it does 2 sources packages/uploads in the ppa, one targetting to vivid and one to wily
<Laney> seb128: Like if you're allowed to just do it or who needs to sign off
<seb128> well, I think vivid needs qa signoff
<seb128> jibel can help I'm sure
<mandel> sil2100, really? I did not see the test build comment, ups!
<mandel> sil2100, the symbols are just changed in udm client lib, used by the other projects
<mandel> sil2100, updated the changelog to not have that test comment
<sil2100> mandel: it will require a rebuild... but regarding the symbols - so those symbols are not used anywhere outside of the library, right?
<sil2100> mandel: since if they are used, then we need to bump the so-name too
<mandel> sil2100, you are right, we do need to bump the version numbers, good catch, I'll take care
<sil2100> mandel: sorry for that, I know you'd like to just land it already
<mandel> sil2100, no no no, things have to be done right the first time
<mandel> sil2100, mea culpa
<mandel> sil2100, I prefer to land 5 times all of them correct than 20 wrong ones
<sil2100> mandel: you'll have to bump the lib name to libudm-common1 probably, do a major version bump etc.
<sil2100> mandel: indeed! Less trouble then
<sil2100> Thanks!
<mandel> sil2100,  ouch, I reach 1 already bummer :-/
<mandel> sil2100, I wanted to be like emacs..
<sil2100> hah ;)
<seb128> Laney, did you plan to put that autopilot fix in a silo?
<Laney> seb128: hoped jibel would respond to your ping ...
<Laney> I guess I can build it now at least?
 * Laney cries
<Laney> I guess https://code.launchpad.net/~ci-train-bot/autopilot/autopilot-ubuntu-wily-proposed needs merging in
<Laney> or add this MP to the original silo
 * Laney does that instead
<jibel> seb128, Laney sorry I missed your ping.
<seb128> Laney, right, qa validation is needed beofre publishing, not before building
 * Laney screms again
<Laney> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/5485/console
<jibel> Laney, seb128 yes vivid needs sign off if it was the question
<seb128> hum
<seb128> unsure if we should dual land
<seb128> or just land to wily to unblock proposed
<seb128> and let qa deal with vivid
<seb128> Laney, ^ opinion?
<seb128> I don't want wily to be blocked on qa to have to valid vivid updates
<jibel> seb128, yes do that, and nuclearbob will deal with the landing in vivid
<Laney> seb128: is it easy to fix that up later?
<Laney> don't want to give someone a hard time if possible
<seb128> Laney, unsure, I'm close from suggesting we just dput the fix in wily and let them deal with vcs and landings
<Laney> I messed the silo config up a bit already
<seb128> trainguards should be able to help
<seb128> Laney, the other alternative is that I deleted the version currently in wily-proposed and we let qa deal with the dual landing
<Laney> seb128: either thing wfm but I think that the fix was needed for some tests
<Laney> maybe not wily autopkgtests though
<seb128> right, I think it's more for some CI on mps issues
<Laney> do it
<seb128> deleting?
<Laney> ya
<Laney> It should be ok for nuclearbob or whoever to fix it later on I think
<seb128> right
<seb128> Laney, jibel, done ^ (deleted the autopilot update in wily-proposed since it was buggy, so we can wait for the new fixes to be dual landed and validated by qa the way it should be)
<Laney> ty
<seb128> yw
<seb128> next to unblock is mir
<mandel> sil2100, whenever you have some time, can you confirm this is correct => http://paste.ubuntu.com/11924616/
<mandel> sil2100, the other packages do not use the new symbols so they do not need to change the dep AFAIK, right?
<jibel> seb128, thanks
<seb128> jibel, yw!
<sil2100> mandel: one moment
<sil2100> mandel: looks okayish to me
<sil2100> But it would certainly need some testing after it's built
<popey> pmcgowan: davmor2 has passed clock app to upload to the store. do I need a +1 from you also to upload it? https://trello.com/c/FFDKp0Qm/2074-click-ubuntu-clock-app-popey
<pmcgowan> popey, no you guys are good
<popey> thanks pmcgowan
<Laney> jibel: sorry to ping you a lot today... since pitti is out - do you know how the adt VMs are built?
<Laney> when is adt-buildvm-ubuntu-cloud called and how can I get a change to be effective there?
<jibel> Laney, no problem. The VMs that run on HW or the cloud instances?
<Laney> jibel: the HW ones
<sil2100> popey: when the gates are not closed, after QA sign-off it's all good to publish
<popey> sil2100: is now good? :)
<jibel> Laney, I'll tell you as soon as NM stops crashing and I can bring the VPN up
<sil2100> Good good :)
<Laney> jibel: to fix https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Wily/view/AutoPkgTest/job/wily-adt-udisks2/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/48/console I need to make a change to the setup script
<jibel> Laney, 1 min, I restart my session
<sil2100> anpok_: tell me once silo 004 is good to land
 * sil2100 off to lunch
<jibel> Laney, there is a job called wily-adt-setup-testbed which calls autopkgtest/tools/adt-buildvm-ubuntu-clound
<jibel> Laney, it is currently running.
<jibel> Laney, I've an appointment now, but I can have a look when I'm done.
<Laney> jibel: I found it, just need to know where/how it gets its copy of autopkgtest now
<jibel> Laney, from git trunk I guess
<Laney> I assume so, just can't see that
<Laney> and can't change it if that is true :P
<Laney> unless we can temporariliy point it to another url
<kenvandine> mandel, i reconfigured silo 9 again, the content-hub branch was against 15.04
<kenvandine> so i used your other MP that was against trunk
<dobey> trainguards: can i land a silo into another silo (ie, have the "target ppa" be another silo)?
<sil2100> dobey: hey! Yes, but remember that the upload to the other silo won't be auto-noticed by the trian
<sil2100> dobey: the silo will just clean itself after doing a copy-package to the target PPA (in this case, the silo)
<dobey> sil2100: is that how it works for the ovleray ppa?
<sil2100> So the target silo needs to then know what to do with those packages
<sil2100> dobey: yes
<sil2100> It's the very same mechanism
<dobey> ok
<sil2100> ogra_: eeeenndoorrrssssmeeennnnt
<sil2100> ogra_: a quick one would be enough ;)
<ogra_> sil2100, i'll try today
<dobey> cool, that will make dealing with the gcc5 silo at least slightly easier
<sil2100> Thanks! Fingers crossed ;) Would like to submit my application soonish
<sil2100> dobey: be sure to keep track of which branches you merge into
<sil2100> So that there's no chaos later on with the trunk != archive
<balloons> cihelp, can you remove the utopic jobs from ubuntu-calendar-app on core apps jenkins?
<dobey> sil2100: yeah. idea would be to just land stuff into the gcc5 silo now, and then when it's copied to archive next week, things will just fall into place
<psivaa> balloons: will do in a little bit
<balloons> ty!
<sil2100> dobey: many teams simply release their gcc-5 changes to the normal archives and then just get no-change rebuilds copied to silo 16
<dobey> sil2100: too much rebuilding. really i'd rather just wait until stuff is copied to archive and just fix everything there
<mandel> kenvandine, ok, I have to ensure that the udm bum works
<mandel> kenvandine, we need to retest the silo
<jibel> sil2100, can you give nuclearbob access to the spreadsheet so he can proceed with the landing of autopilot?
<nuclearbob> jibel: just got it
<jibel> ok
<jibel> thanks
<sil2100> Done :)
<nuclearbob> sil2100: the job to build for the silo failed, could you help me figure out what I'm doing wrong?
<sil2100> nuclearbob: let me take a look, but it seems the trunk for this project is missing one version that seems released to the archive
<nuclearbob> sil2100: yes, I've just heard it was released to wily to unblock landings, I can get an mp to get that back in sync
<sil2100> nuclearbob: all the changes from 1.5.1+15.10.20150716-0ubuntu1 need to be in the trunk you are merging into, along with the changelog entry for that version
<nuclearbob> sil2100: okay, I'll work on getting that merged
<sil2100> You can either add this MP to the landing or simply merge those changes to that trunk and rebuild
<sil2100> Both approaches should be fine
<sil2100> nuclearbob: ok :)
<nuclearbob> sil2100: since I'm new at this, do you know the best place to grab the branch or mp that was merged into the archive? I see all the merges to trunk, but I'm not sure which branch was used to push to wily
<rvr> mzanetti: Silo 6 approved
<sil2100> nuclearbob: strange that it wasn't merged in... let me take a look
<sil2100> nuclearbob: ah! Ok, I see now what's going on
<sil2100> nuclearbob: so generally, I would recommend waiting a little bit for the merge to get merged in automatically by the train
<nuclearbob> sil2100: okay
<kenvandine> autopilot is stuck in proposed
<sil2100> Any chance of it migrating?
<kenvandine> sil2100, the branch nuclearbob is trying to land should fix that
<rvr> davmor2: Silo 6 is landing, so 7 can be rebuilt
<sil2100> Ok
<kenvandine> sil2100, not without the fix he's trying to land :)
<kenvandine> maybe silo 51 should be force merged
<sil2100> Then hmmmm, let's force merge silo 51
<sil2100> Indeed
<kenvandine> he's trying to land a fix from me to fix the migration blocking a bunch of packages :)
<sil2100> Force merging - nuclearbob you should be able to build in a moment
<nuclearbob> sil2100: cool, thanks
<mzanetti> rvr, yay!
<mzanetti> rvr, next one coming in a minute :D
<davmor2> greyback, mzanetti: can you please rebuild silo007 and not land any more unity8's till I get this one tested thanks ;)
<sil2100> nuclearbob: you can build now :)
<nuclearbob> sil2100: cool, saw that :)
<mzanetti> davmor2, I think 7 can't land atm because of some Mir things
<greyback> davmor2: silo7 blocked until silo4 lands
<davmor2> greyback: I'll remove the card then :( sorry dude we keep trying to test it and people keep breaking it for you :(
<greyback> davmor2: yeah. I've not been lucky.
<sil2100> Today looks like a bad landing day
<sil2100> Not the first package that can't land
<anpok_> sil2100: the reason why usc-boottest failed for silo004, was because do not have explicit dependencies to any of the mir drivers
<anpok_> and that is on purpose because on the phone we do not want to pull in both drivers as the mesa driver adds a lot of runtime dependencies
<anpok_> and in earlier version we could not probe during startup (that part is solved now)
<anpok_> so within the usc boottest usc used the new mir libraries it depends on, but those had no drivers to use.
<anpok_> sil2100: I tried removing the ABI bump of the driver package this morning, but it turned out that the driver ABI bump was necessary
<anpok_> sil2100: to solve bootest of usc, we could add usc meta packages one for desktop and one for android phablet, which contain explicit (and versioned) dependencies to mirs driver packages.
<kenvandine> mandel, for some reason that content-hub branch is reverting previous landings...
<sil2100> anpok_: hm, I guess that could be good, but I would consult this with an archive admin
<anpok_> sil2100: hm who could that be in the current timezone?
<sil2100> slangasek should be up soon, infinity might be able to help also since he uses a very fuzzy timezone
<kenvandine> mandel, thankfully it was easy to spot in the packaging review :)
<sil2100> Non-discreet
<mandel> kenvandine, is it? how? weird...
<mandel> kenvandine, I'm in a meeting can you fix that?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> i really don'
<kenvandine> t understand why though
<kenvandine> you had a no change branch
<kenvandine> mandel, anyway, i fixed
<kenvandine> mandel, i'll handle getting it landed
<mandel> kenvandine, oh, thx, sorry in a meeting, is that silo 09?
<mandel> kenvandine, I bumped the version of udm as per sil2100 request
<kenvandine> mandel, yes
<kenvandine> that's good too
<mandel> kenvandine, perfect
<psivaa> balloons: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-calendar-app-ci/configure does not have utopic jobs now
<sil2100> robru: do you know when wendigo will be back up?
<balloons> psivaa, are you sure? I still see them: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-calendar-app-ci/
<balloons> psivaa, generic-mediumtests-utopic and ubuntu-calendar-app-utopic-amd64-ci
<psivaa> balloons: those listed are the old ones,
<psivaa> balloons: any new job will not execute them
<balloons> psivaa, ok, executing :-)
<balloons> psivaa, did you fix ubuntu-calendar-app-autolanding also?
<psivaa> balloons: that should have been fixed as well, http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-calendar-app-autolanding/configure doesn't now have utopic jobs
<anpok_> sil2100: we discussed further in the team.. and concluded that the solution outlined above just moves the problem..
<anpok_> sil2100: can we instead have an excemption for the usc-boottest? and land the next finished build of silo004
<sil2100> anpok_: hm, since this is about proposed migration, also the decision here should be made by the archive admins or even the release team
<sil2100> I heard what this means more or less so I understand why you would like this skipped
<anpok_> sil2100: ack .. i am off for a bit .
<robru> sil2100: uh, are you able to load the train? i can't seem to connect
<sil2100> robru: you mean citrain jenkins? Loads here for me
<sil2100> Spreadsheet as well
<robru> sil2100: yeah, I can't connect, it just spins...
<robru> sil2100: spreadsheet is fine for me
<sil2100> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/ works fine here
<robru> grrr
<davmor2> robru: is your vpn up?
<robru> davmor2: never needed a VPN to access citrain before.
<sil2100> hm, right, I'm on VPN
<sil2100> Let me disconnect
<davmor2> robru: just trying to rule stuff out as I can access it too
<robru> davmor2: well, I just connected to VPN and now I can load
<sil2100> robru: still working here
<robru> davmor2: sil2100: also downforeveryoneorjustme.com shows it as up
<davmor2> robru: You ISP is stopping you from working, hate them :)
<robru> davmor2: sil2100: OOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH lol I'm dumb. My /etc/hosts munges those domains to point at the new deployment I'm supposed to be verifying, I forgot about that from last night
<sil2100> hah
<sil2100> ;)
<davmor2> robru: that'll do it :)
<jgdx> trainguards: could I have a silo for row 61?
<robru> jgdx: you can assign your own silos now. just click the row and then click 'landing tools > assign/reconfigure' menu
<jgdx> robru, man, that's out of the ballpark
<robru> jgdx: heh, you're welcome. it's a little experimental, let me know if you have any problems
<jgdx> thanks!
<robru> jgdx: you're welcome
<dobey> trainguards: the spreadsheet won't let me enter ci-train-ppa-service/ubuntu/landing-016 in column L :(
<robru> dobey: why would you want to do that?
<dobey> robru: because it's just a gcc5 build fix, and i don't want to have to deal with maintaining 2 conflicting copies of the same package until the end of next week
<robru> dobey: I'm not really following. why not just build in silo 16 in the first place?
<robru> dobey: what are you expecting to happen by having a separate silo that publishes into silo 16?
<dobey> robru: because it's not a normal silo, so i can't just add a branch to it and then reconfigure and rebuild the silo, as i understand it
<robru> dobey: it's a normal silo, but somebody decided it would be a great idea to add thousands of packages to it without configuring it properly.
<dobey> robru: i expect it to commit the MP to the target branch and publish the package in that silo; and next week the contents of that silo will be pushed into the archive
<robru> dobey: you can add an MP to the silo 16 config and then build it if you want.
<robru> dobey: ok what row are you doing?
<dobey> robru: and my doing that won't cause the archive to blow up by deleting all the packages in it alrady?
<robru> dobey: no the train never deletes packages from PPAs unless it's doing merge & clean, after publication
<robru> dobey: hang on. is your goal to merge your merge before silo 16 gets published?
<dobey> my goal is to fix the issue in silo 16, without having to maintain two versions of the same package to do so
<dobey> and i don't want to have to manually resolve the differences in the trunk, when silo 16 gets published
<dobey> robru: is that not possible?
<robru> dobey: I don't know what you mean by "two versions". what scenario will cause two versions of the same package?
<dobey> robru: the existance of silo 16 for the gcc5 migration. if i land directly into the archive, i'll have to get someone to upload a no-change rebuild to silo16. then, when that gets merged to the archive, i'd have to resolve the conflicts by hand in trunk, to add the new revisions from debian/changelog
<robru> dobey: ok, so how does publishing to silo 16 fix that? you just won't publish to archive at all, and wait for 16 to publish?
<anpok_> infinity, slangasek: ping
<dobey> but if i understand correctly, i should just be able to land by publishing to silo 16, and then that will satisfy the rebuild, and it will go in the archive when silo 16 publishes
<infinity> ?
<anpok_> infinity: hi
<dobey> robru: i think so, yes
<anpok_> infinity: we have a problem with boottest of unity-system-compositor
<robru> dobey: ok well it should be possible to put silo 16 as a publish target, just right click on the cell and click 'data validation' and change it from 'refuse invalid' to 'show warning' or something
<infinity> anpok_: Indeed you do.
<dobey> robru: ah ok
<anpok_> the boottest updates unity-system-compositor, and thus also the server librariers of mir which it uses.
<anpok_> but it does not install any drivers required by libmirserver32
<anpok_> hence launching usc and greeter fails
<infinity> anpok_: So, nothing depends on a driver?
<anpok_> we decided against making the drivers a dependency of libmirserver or one of ther shells that user libmirserver
<anpok_> instead this is handled by other meta packages during image generation
<anpok_> i.e. if we made both a dependency we would always pull in x and wayland libararies because of mesa..
<infinity> anpok_: Okay, but those metapackages are installed in the image, so what's breaking here?  An ABI break in the drivers or something?
<anpok_> infinity: with that mir release we have an abi break between server and drivers so the driver package gets a bumped abi - and not a new version since we want to support having multiple driver abis installed
<infinity> anpok_: Anyhow, if this is something that needs hacking around in the boottest infra to fake things up better, that's not my code.  I think jibel owns it (or knows who does).
<anpok_> infinity: we wondered if we could get an exemption for silo004 landing
<infinity> anpok_: Well, an exemption is only sane if you're positive that all the failures are false negatives (ie: people have tested this all by hand with the right package combinations and you're sure boottest is lying).
<infinity> anpok_: And, more importantly, we need to be sure this problem goes away once all that stuff promotes and a new base image happens.
<anpok_> well thats what the boottest log tells us
<infinity> anpok_: Sure, "this is what the log is hinting at" isn't the same as "I reproduced the issue locally, then upgraded/installed a few more packages, and everything was good again".
<anpok_> ok.. then again
<infinity> anpok_: Is it a question of packages not being installed at all, or not upgraded?
<anpok_> I know this happens because of that because I reproduced it locally
<anpok_> and tried different ways to circumvent the problem
<dobey> robru: ah, i guess i can't do this after all :-/
<dobey> 2015-07-23 18:48:58,290 ERROR pay-service 2.0.0+15.10.20150721-0ubuntu2~gcc5.1 is missing from the changelog, which has up to 2.0.0+15.10.20150702-0ubuntu1. Please sync destination version back to trunk.
<jibel> infinity, I'm happy to not own boottest. I think psivaa or at least someone in cihelp can help
<anpok_> but I cannot find a solution that makes boottest-mir and boottest-usc run successfull
<anpok_> .. well the only solution is explicit dependencies that we decided against some time ago
<infinity> jibel: I don't want to own it either. :P
<robru> dobey: so that implies that there's already a pay-service in silo 16.
<robru> dobey: FORCE_REBUILD will steamroll over that as long as you're ok with clobbering whatever is in silo 16.
<dobey> robru: yeah, there is. will force rebuild work around that?
<dobey> ok, great
<infinity> anpok_: Asking again, is it a question of packages not being installed at all, or not upgraded?
<anpok_> not being installed at all.
<infinity> anpok_: If it's packages not installed *at all*, how will the be installed on "correct" images?
<fginther> jibel, infinity, anpok_, catching up
<infinity> s/the/they/
<anpok_> infinity: through the seed package
<anpok_> hmm
<infinity> anpok_: livecd-rootfs hacks, or a metapackage that pulls them in?
<infinity> anpok_: If it's a metapackage, why isn't that updated yet?  That would fix the test failure.
<anpok_> because bootest does not work that way
<anpok_> boottest takes wily .. and just installed one of the packages of the silo
<anpok_> and no upgrade
<anpok_> *installs
<infinity> Oh, fair point.
<infinity> It's a bit broken in that regard for special cases like this.
<infinity> Or any case where an "unrelated" package causes a failure.
<infinity> anpok_: Alright, well.  If you can assure me that this is all reproduced locally, that installing the right packages fixes it, *and* that images/metapackages will be correct and sane once this all promotes, I can give it a big override hammer.
<anpok_> I can!
<infinity> anpok_: But you're also implicitly taking responsiblity for fixing whatever mess that causes.  Deal?
<anpok_> deal
<anpok_> i am in mess mode since a few weeks already.. what bad can happen?
<anpok_> ^ i said that last week
<infinity> anpok_: Alright, I'll iterate through landing-004 and override as needed.
<anpok_> thanks
<fginther> anpok_, is this going to happen again the next time there is a mir landing?
<anpok_> fginther: the next time when we have a driver bump - yes.
<infinity> anpok_: So, we should work out a hack for that in boottest itself, to install the right drivers in the base if required.
<anpok_> i think boottest showed us real problems last week
<infinity> anpok_: ie: whatever you had to do to manually validate it, the infra should be doing that.
<fginther> anpok_, indeed, I'd like to know what would resolve this and see if it can be added before the next bump
<anpok_> infinity: yes - we should add something for mir server related boottest runs
<infinity> anpok_: If you and fginther can figure out what that "something" is, that would be great.
<infinity> anpok_: I'm backing away from it now. :P
<anpok_> ok
<anpok_> fginther: hm something like if [ $package = unity-system-compositor && $device == android ] ; then apt-get install mir-graphics-drivers-android ; fi
<anpok_> fginther: boottest always uses a phone or emulator for that?
<anpok_> apt-get install with the same options so that it takes what is in proposed
<fginther> anpok_, does this just apply to ?
<fginther> sorry to unity-system-compositor?
<anpok_> hm i think this problem is only prone to unity-system-compositor
<anpok_> it might also happen with qtmir ...
<anpok_> but i doubt it
<fginther> qtmir has also been failing, but I have no idea why
<anpok_> where?
<fginther> anpok_, here's a recent one: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/wily-boottest-qtmir/11/artifact/results/log/*view*/
<fginther> anpok_, the log indicates that the unity greeter never came up
<anpok_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 111 not upgraded.
<anpok_> so it did nothing and tried to boot the plain wily image?
<fginther> anpok_, that's a result of having to retry the actual install and test multiple times, here's a better log that shows the packages being installed: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/wily-boottest-qtmir/10/artifact/results/log/*view*/
<anpok_> fginther: ah - of course we have to load a driver in nested mode too!
<anpok_> fginther: so for both mir based servers we would have to install the android drivers from -proposed
<fginther> anpok_, ack, let me try to fix this while the packages are still in proposed (if they are still there...)
<robru> brb
<anpok_> thx
<dobey> trainguards: can someone please hit rebuild on https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-043/+build/7719435 ?
<robru> dobey: one sec
<dobey> robru: how did you only rebuild the armhf version via jenkins?
<dobey> robru: is that what watch only does?
<robru> dobey: nope, jenkins does nothing. I rebuilt via lp ppa page. then I triggered a WATCH_ONLY build, solely for the purpose of getting you an IRC ping when the build is finished.
<dobey> ah ok
<robru> dobey: there's some talk about making jenkins able to do this for you but it's all theoretical at this point and there's other priorities.
<dobey> sure. was just curious since i saw the new job run :)
<dobey> anpok_: hmm, is mir 0.14.0 landing in wily now? it seems to be in proposed but the silo status doesn't seem to indicate it's there?
<anpok_> dobey: yes because I rebuilt stuff in the mean time trying to workaround the boottest issue - see discussion above
<anpok_> O_O
<anpok_> wily
<dobey> anpok_: will there be uploads of that into the gcc5 silo as well?
<anpok_> i thought we would take the most recent silo004 build instead
<anpok_> because it has the most recent gcc5 fixes
<dobey> anpok_: but it still must be rebuilt against gcc5
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-07-24
<mardy> trainguards: how can I prevent jenkins from generating a new changelog, and therefore avoid this error: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-001-1-build/206/console ?
<robru> mardy: your packaging isn't really conforming to train expectations
<mardy> robru: apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu is not developed by us, I don't think I should change the packaging format
<robru> mardy: then i guess you can't really release it in the train. Use a manual source package instead of mp.
<mardy> robru: or I guess I can modify the packaging format just for the train, and once the testing goes fine, we revert those packaging changes and land it as usual
<robru> mardy: that sounds like a massive hassle, why bother? Just manually build a package and upload to the silo
<mardy> robru: ah, I didn't know that this could be done. Just by using dput, or how?
<robru> mardy: yeah just make sure you're in the right team, or sil2100 can do it for you
<robru> mardy: easiest might be to upload to a ppa you control, since i don't think you're in the team. sil2100 can copy it shortly (I'm literally in bed)
<abeato> sil2100, mind assigning a silo for line 73?
<sil2100> abeato: sure
<abeato> sil2100, thks
<sil2100> mardy: provide me with a package in a PPA or a source package and I'll upload :)
<sil2100> mardy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain/LandingProcess#CI_Train_for_manual_source_uploads
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2, popey: anything to discuss, or we can skip?
<jibel> sil2100, nothing really important and the flow of incoming silos dropped
<davmor2> sil2100: Loads to discuss....most about how cute your cat is....but not really work related not from last night anyway
<popey> hah
<sil2100> The cat is indeed cute, just that my girlfriend gets tired of him biting her feet in the morning
<sil2100> In the bed
<sil2100> It's his way of saying: "I miss you mommy, get up and play with me"
<popey> ours used to do that
<popey> they now get locked in the kitchen at night
<sil2100> We usually throw him out of the bedroom when he does that too much and lock the door, still didn't learn how to use the door handle
<sil2100> But I hope he'll just mature away from biting at night
<sil2100> ;)
<davmor2> sil2100: does mean there is no meeting then
<sil2100> davmor2: yep
<davmor2> sil2100: you have to post pictures of your cat then :P
<popey> jibel: davmor2 got a new Reminders/Notes app for testing. Will anyone have some time to test today?
<sil2100> Seeing the number of silos coming up, sure
<davmor2> popey: possibly fill it in
<jibel> popey, sure, sil2100 is kindly proposing to do it himself :)
<sil2100> ...scratch that! Seeing the number of silos coming up, no way
<sil2100> ;)
<mandel> sil2100, what does " is in the Proposed pocket" mean?
<mandel> sil2100, also, does the packages from silo 09 sync with silo 17?
<sil2100> mandel: it means the package is in wily-proposed
<mandel> sil2100,  ok, great
<mandel> sil2100, so, I'm wondering, the packages in silo 09, are they going to land in wily and then can they be sync to silo 17?
<sil2100> mandel: if all is ok with the packages those should migrate to the release pocket soon
<mandel> sil2100, sorry for the mess, trying to get this landed :-/
<mandel> sil2100, ok, great
<sil2100> Yeah, we can sync them then if needed :) Let's see what the excuses page tells us
<sil2100> mandel: ok, I see an autopkgtest failed for u-d-m
<mandel> sil2100, oh, can I see the error?
<sil2100> Although it's hm, 'informational'
<sil2100> Not sure what that means, maybe this autopkgtest doesn't block it
<mandel> sil2100, where can I see that error? I should be able to judge :)
<mandel> or maybe not hehe
<sil2100> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/s/system-image/wily/amd64/ <- autopkgtest for system-image as ran because of u-d-m
<mandel> sil2100, thx
<sil2100> It's a cloud autopkgtest, first time I see those
<sil2100> mandel: anyway, one autopkgtest is still running
<sil2100> We'll see if it migrates once it's done
<mandel> sil2100, I'm looking at the test anyway
<jibel> sil2100, the cloud version is just informal and not blocking promotion IFAIK. The non-cloud version is there https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/wily-adt-system-image/lastBuild/
<sil2100> jibel: so as I expected, that's why I thought it probably doesn't block
<jibel> informational*
<sil2100> Thanks for clearing it out ;)
<jamesh> jibel: is there anything further that needs to happen before the thumbnailer can get out of proposed limbo?
<popey> jibel: added reminders/notes to the sheet, ready for testing thanks.
<sil2100> popey: assigned in the sheet, QA should get it on the queue in a moment
<jibel> jamesh, everything looks good on excuses.
<jibel> infinity, do you know why thumbnailer is a valid candidate and doesn't get out of proposed?
<sil2100> jibel: looks like ubuntu-touch is uninstallable then... maybe the seeds need to be updated so that the removed library isn't pulled in?
<sil2100> jibel: checking that now, but this might be the cause
<popey> ta
<jamesh> sil2100: ubuntu-touch depends on thumbnailer-service, and there are deps on the QML plugin.  I don't see any dependencies on libthumbnailer0 (the removed package) outside of other binary packages provided by thumbnailer
<sil2100> jamesh: same here, don't see anything in the dependencies, let me take a closer look
<dbarth__> hey
<dbarth__> for silo 31, i would like the silo to become wily only, as it's desktop oriented, and is really planned for 15.10
<sil2100> dbarth__: ok, will convert it in a moment
<dbarth__> super, thank you sil2100
<dbarth__> the silo has been tested, so we can then mark ok and land on wily only
<dbarth__> sil2100: while we're at it, i think we could free silo 1, per robru's recommendation, and i will migrate to a ppa for the time being
<dbarth__> and sort out the debian packaging there
<sil2100> Yyyyh
<sil2100> dbarth__: ok, makes sense, the earlier Yyyyh was to the issue I'm investigating now ;)
<sil2100> jamesh, jibel: I think I have it
<sil2100> eh
<sil2100> I thought we fixed that with Mirv...
<sil2100> jamesh, jibel: I'll try to unblock it in a moment, need to check the logs first
<sil2100> Ah! I know what happened, we fixed that on vivid-overlay
<sil2100> Didn't do the same fix for wily
<sil2100> Ok, makes sense, fixing
<dbarth__> can you help me get armhf builds enabled on that new ppa though: https://launchpad.net/~webapps/+archive/ubuntu/new
<dbarth__> i'll move the branches over there
<dbarth__> sil2100: ^^
<sil2100> dbarth__: hey! I think we'd need someone like infinity and slangasek for that
<sil2100> infinity, slangasek: ^
<sil2100> dbarth__: silo 31 reconfigured, vivid package removed, please run a WATCH_ONLY build :)
<dbarth__> sil2100: ok
<dbarth__> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-031-1-build/13/console
<sil2100> dbarth__: ok, it's ready now :)
<jamesh> sil2100: so what was holding it up?
<sil2100> jamesh: qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles... thumbnailer depends on latest ubuntu version symbols, so the -gles version needs to have the exact same version
<sil2100> And it didn't, as the -gles and main version never had to follow the same versioning
<sil2100> (mostly because the -gles packages are ubuntu-specific, where normal ones have debian revisions)
<sil2100> So I had to bump qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles from 5.4.2-0ubuntu3 to 5.4.2-1ubuntu3
<sil2100> So, in fact, we're now lying that this package had a debian releaase somewhere ;p But uh, no other way of resolving that without a lot of effort
<sil2100> Building the package right now, I'll test it once it builds and publish
<anpok> ping trainguards
<anpok> we need an update of the packages in silo 053
<anpok> with the packages that landed from the mir 004 yesterday
<sil2100> anpok: hm, did those migrate to the release pocket in the end? Did the boottest get whitelisted?
<anpok> sil2100: yes, and fginther looked into improving the boottest to also enforce driver upgrades
<anpok> sil2100: note.. silo004 contained a new mir package, than the one that got migrated from proposed to wily
<anpok> *newer
<sil2100> anpok: hmmm
<sil2100> anpok: ok
<anpok> yes big hmm
<anpok> i made a fix attempt yesterday, that failed, reverted it...
<sil2100> anpok: so basically you'd like to have all the packages that landed in the archive yesterday in silo 53, right?
<anpok> all but gtk+3.16 but that didnt land since it was already outdated afaik. So, yes.
<sil2100> gtk+3.16 doesn't make sense in the overlay anyway, so I'll remove it from the package-list
<anpok> i think someone else already made a gtk+3.14 in vivid+o anyhow
<anpok> so yes I think it is not necessary
<sil2100> I'll reconfigure the silo to be a sync silo, and those packages that cannot be synced I'll manually upload
<sil2100> Give me a few minutes to finish up what I was doing tho ;)
<anpok> thank you!
<sil2100> jamesh: publishing the fix, we should be unblocked soon
<jamesh> sil2100: yay!  Thanks for your help
<sil2100> yw!
<sil2100> anpok: on your request now
<sil2100> uh, symbols file removal
<sil2100> I can't publish that sadly
<sil2100> Not without some other automated way of checking for abi-compliance
<sil2100> jamesh, marcustomlinson: are you guys using something like dh-acc or abi-compliance-checker in an automated way in unity-scopes-api ?
<Laney> Symbols files are also used to give reverse dependencies the right versions
<marcustomlinson> sil2100: no we're not. tvoss ^, any suggestions?
<Laney> Those other thing don't fully replace them
<sil2100> Laney: indeed, you're right
<sil2100> anpok: hey, is there a specific build-order required in the mir silo?
<marcustomlinson> sil2100: ok, putting symbols files back sadly
<doko> sil2100, you really need to update qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles - 5.4.2-0ubuntu5 (Newer version available) in silo 16
<sil2100> doko: ok, I'll update the one in the PPA, since the package I pushed to the archive is just a version bump
<sil2100> So I'll do a similar bump in the transition PPA
<sil2100> doko: thanks for mentioning
<doko> sil2100, sure, use the next version number then
<sil2100> doko: pushed corrected, should be ok once it builds
 * sil2100 goes off to prepare lunch
<anpok> sil2100: well we usually first have to build mir then the rest.. then -gles sync packages. But do you need that info for a sync silo?
<jdstrand> mardy: how we do it is in the spreadsheet, add apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu to the 'Additional source packages to land' column, then dput directly to the silo ppa or pocket copy it into the silo ppa from another ppa
<jdstrand> mardy: you can still do MPs for other stuff
<jdstrand> mardy: in the same silo
<mardy> jdstrand: OK, thanks, but after talking with dbarth we convened that it's better to use a PPA, not to block one silo for long (we might be testing this for quite some time)
<jdstrand> mardy: ok. let me know if you need help with a silo at some future date
<doko> sil2100, please could you fix the silo 16 and not leave it in a broken state?
<mandel> sil2100, what is going on with silo 09? Just trying to understand :-/
<anpok> sil2100: problems in silo 53?
<sil2100> anpok: hm, just got from lunch, let me take a look at that - it looks as if the upload got rejected
<anpok> ok, also the merge of the mps from silo004 hasnt happened yet (afaik) - or will that happen later and separately
<anpok> sil2100: I am off for about two hours now.. will be back..
<seb128> did anyone else notice bug #1478022 ?
<ubot5> bug 1478022 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Click previews slow to load and can't scroll while loading is not done" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1478022
<seb128> click details take like 10 seconds before to render any content here
<jibel> seb128, it takes around 5s here. Is it specific to an app or you tried different ones?
<seb128> jibel, I tried different ones
<seb128> calendar, dekko
<jibel> I tried the same
<jibel> scrolling is really broken when it's loading though
<jibel> when scrolling is slow dash uses 100% cpu
<seb128> jibel, I reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1478022 as well
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1478022 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Click previews slow to load and can't scroll while loading is not done" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1478026
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1478026 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Never loads click preview again if first tried offline" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> those feel like regressions
<seb128> I wonder if that's the same class of issues than bug #1476282
<ubot5> bug 1476282 in Today Scope "Today scope needs attention: slow to load and missing items" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1476282
<seb128> pmcgowan, ^ unsure if others reported issues around those lines? we should also probably have that today's bug on the ota6 list, seems quite some users hit the "missing day info" issue
<abeato> sil2100, could you publish silo 8 ? I am not sure whether I can do that or not
<sil2100> abeato: on it, I have a meeting right now tho'
<abeato> sil2100, nw, not in a hurry
<pmcgowan> seb128, yes kyle has been trying to reproduce it etc
<seb128> pmcgowan, I get it pretty easily, but I've other issues with other scopes cf the click preview ones I just listed, I wonder if there are some issues in the scope framework recent updates
<sil2100> abeato: ^ could you approve some of the merges?
<abeato> sil2100, working on that
<bfiller> sil2100: can we get Elleo (michael-sheldon) added for permissions for the ci-train spreadsheet, etc so he can create silos and build?
<sil2100> bfiller: sure thing! I thought he had permissions already actually
<sil2100> Let me add him
<bfiller> sil2100: oh, maybe he does
<sil2100> bfiller: hm, he wasn't, I was sure he was... anyway, added now
<sil2100> kgunn: I'm re-assigning silo 53 to another silo
<sil2100> Since we seem to have some issues with source synces
<kgunn> @vogons ^
<abeato> sil2100, could you try now publishing silo 8 ?
<Laney> too late
<Laney> I have all the power so did it
<abeato> :)
<infinity> jibel: What triggers the DKMS jenkins jobs?
 * jibel tries to remember the details
<davmor2> infinity: the words jibel is looking for is Magic
<jibel> infinity, there a a daily job that verifies if there is a new dkms module or kernel in one of the target release/pocket or ppa
<infinity> jibel: Okay, so I just need to be patient for that cronjob?
<infinity> jibel: I tried triggering one by hand from the jenkins UI, and that seemed to do nothing. :P
<infinity> Oh, but maybe that was because it was wily-release, and it's outsmarting me.
<infinity> But there is no wily-proposed job, so I guess I wait.
<jibel> infinity, I noticed that the node they were running on died 10h ago, cihelp restarted it, but these jobs all failed and won't be restarted automatically
<jibel> infinity, if should do something :)
<jibel> it*
<jibel> infinity, which one was it?
<infinity> jibel: Well, this is the one I retried: http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/dkms-wily-release_canonical_kernel_team_ppa-generic-fglrx_core/
<infinity> jibel: But the dkms package I'm wanting to verify fixed is in -proposed, not release, maybe it checks for versions changes in the release pocket and bails out of nothing's new?
<jibel> interesting: /tmp/hudson2415302381661435058.sh: 11: cd: can't cd to /home/auto-package-testing/dkms-testing/
<jibel> infinity, in this case ^ it a real problem
<infinity> Oh, fun.  Then consider the problem reported!
<infinity> jibel: HEY JIBEL.  THERE'S A PROBLEM.
 * jibel -> EOW
<infinity> Hahaha.
 * infinity mails cheese and wine.
<infinity> That's what fuels French people, right?
 * infinity throws in a baguette for good measure.
<mandel> trainguards how do I bump the version number from 0.9 to 1? Is there some magic to make the bot do it?
<sil2100> mandel: hey!
<mandel> sil2100, though you were done for the day :)
<mandel> sil2100, so the so is 1 gut the ppa creates 0.9-foo-bar
<sil2100> mandel: just modify the debian/changelog of the package with a merge request in the train and add a new changelog entry with the new upstream version
<sil2100> So, an example:
<mandel> dch -i and the Bump version number due to blah blah :wq
<mandel> sil2100, ^
<sil2100> Let's say you have merges for project foo and the last changelog entry is 0.9+15.04.20150707-0ubuntu1
<sil2100> And you want to change to 1.0
<sil2100> THen you do dch -i, change the latest version number to 1.0 (or 1.0-0ubuntu1, doesn't matter) and get that through the train
<sil2100> The CI Train will parse that and convert it to a CI Train number itself
<sil2100> Just be sure to leave it as UNRELEASED
<mandel> ack
<slangasek> sil2100: do you know if dbarth is specifically looking for https://launchpad.net/~webapps/+archive/ubuntu/new to be a devirt ppa, or just have armhf enabled?
<sil2100> slangasek: hm, not sure, I think he might want to poke us later to perform binary syncs after testing is done, but I suppose we can do source-copies instead before release
<sil2100> We'd need him to get to know his rationale
<slangasek> sil2100: why would he be asking for binary syncs from here instead of using the silos?
<infinity> sil2100: If there was to be binary copying, it would need to be devirt, with all arches on, and the right configs to match.  And Canonical-only, etc.
<slangasek> (in other words: I don't think we would want to allow that)
<infinity> sil2100: But my impression from scrollback was just that he wanted somewhere to play without having to lock a silo.
<sil2100> infinity: might be
<infinity> And "play" doesn't imply "release versions".
<sil2100> As I said, we can do source-copies to silo PPAs before release
<slangasek> the main difference between a devirt and non-devirt ppa with armhf support is that non-devirt is emulated, and the emulation is sometimes buggy.
<infinity> And s-l-o-w.
<sil2100> popey: did you publish the new notes app?
<popey> sil2100: not yet, will do shortly
<sil2100> popey: ok, thanks :)
<davmor2> sil2100: it only just passed
<popey> :)
<popey> sil2100: done
<sil2100> popey: thanks! Yay :)
<kenvandine> mandel, can silo 9 be published again?
<anpok> sil2100: do you know when ci will merge the MPs of silo004?
<kgunn> trainguards you can blow away silo 42, that's old/stale...do i just delete the cooresponding row in the sheet ??
<kgunn> didn't want to inadvertently break somthing
<robru> kgunn: yep you can delete rows no problem.
<kgunn> anpok: it needs testing set to passed i think
<kgunn> it says "no" in the sheet right now
<robru> anpok: they get merged after they get published. silo says 'packages built'
<anpok> hum
<anpok> that info is gone again
<kgunn> now they're ready
<kgunn> anpok: are you going to have a beer or 2 this weekend after all this :D
<anpok> kgunn: it isnt over yet!!!
<kgunn> lol
<kgunn> true
<kgunn> anpok: if those land and migrate ok, i can start testing for vivid+o this afternoon....
<robru> anpok: do you know anything about this gtk upload that happened without you? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/3.16.6-1ubuntu1
<anpok> robru: yeah. there was a problem in the gtk+3.16 package .. and I believe seb fixed it and uploaded it independent from the silo
<robru> anpok: ok I'll remove it from the silo then since we can't publish a lower version over the higher one in proposed
<anpok> yes
<anpok> robru: i would like to amend that mir0.14.0 was already released to wily
<robru> anpok: ok?
<anpok> not sure what happened to the row state
<robru> anpok: the silo has packages that are newly build and not released yet to wily right?
<anpok> es
<anpok> yes
<kyrofa> trainguards: Does the CI train support launchpad git the same as bzr?
<robru> kyrofa: nope, not at all
<kyrofa> robru, thanks for the info. Do you know if that's on the roadmap at all?
<robru> kyrofa: in theory I suppose. lots of other priorities right now though. don't hold your breath, sorry
<kyrofa> robru, alright, thanks!
<robru> kyrofa: you're welcome
<kgunn> anpok:  so do you need to "build" something ? seems like the gtk upload changed the status once again
<kgunn> "ready to build"
<anpok> kgunn: no clue whats going on
<kgunn> robru: does anpok just need to do a rebuild of 1 pkg or something ? ^
<robru> kgunn: anpok oh sorry guys, I was fiddling around with that and then got distracted
<robru> kgunn: anpok: I had to reconfigure to remove gtk because the version in the silo is lower than the version in archive. will publish shortly
<mandel> kenvandine, yes, sorry had to bump the version number
<kenvandine> mandel, i pushed the button :)
<mandel> kenvandine, no need to recompile the other packages, it was a simple chalog change
<mandel> kenvandine, oh, hehe
<mandel> kenvandine, sorry I had dinner (22:00) :)
<kenvandine> no worries man
<kenvandine> i figured you were gone so took care of it
<mandel> kenvandine, awesome, thx
<kenvandine> np
<robru> kgunn: anpok: just want to confirm with you guys that the only packages that changed since last publisher are xorg and mir?
<anpok> xorg changed?
<kgunn> anpok: robru that wouldn't be completely shocking...silo 4 has been around 4 weeks, robert ancell and co prolly took in a new version of xorg
<robru> kgunn: anpok: the new xorg is from the 15th, and appears not to be in wily yet.
<robru> kgunn: anpok: ok for some reason the train is still failing to recognize that glmark is in the archive already, so if you happen to notice mir and xorg migrate (eg, the status will only say "glmark is in the silo" and won't mention any other packages), ping me and I can make the merge happen.
<robru> jamesh: does silo 30 not need qa?
<kgunn> robru: yo, silo stuck on glmark2 now
<robru> kgunn: anpok: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-004-3-merge-clean/27/console lol, 16 builds of mir in total
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-07-25
<infinity> robru: Does nothing in the ci-train madness prevent you from copying in packages older than the archive version?
<infinity> robru: (Context: I just had to delete an xorg-server from wily-proposed that was copied in after a newer version was uploaded and migrated)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-07-26
<robru> infinity: no i guess not. There's a check against publishing the same version twice though. Can you file a bug against cupstream2distro?
<infinity> robru: You could!
<robru> infinity: k https://bugs.launchpad.net/cupstream2distro/+bug/1478293
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1478293 in CI Train [cu2d] "Publisher shouldn't publish superceded versions." [Undecided,Triaged]
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-07-25
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1703 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1703 Needs rebuild due to new commits (persistent-cache-cpp/yakkety, thumbnailer/yakkety). Successfully built (persistent-cache-cpp/vivid, persistent-cache-cpp/xenial, thumbnailer/vivid, thumbnailer/xenial)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1703 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1703 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1703 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1547 Publish failed: Unexpected upload at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100 tsdgeos Mirv, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1630 Publishing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100 tsdgeos Mirv, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1630 Merging
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1547 Destination version 1.2+16.04.20160408-0ubuntu2 is missing from changelog (ubuntu-download-manager/yakkety). Successfully built (ubuntu-download-manager/vivid, ubuntu-download-manager/xenial)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1574 Publishing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1547 Publishing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1574 Proposed pocket (webbrowser-app/yakkety). Release pocket (ubuntu-html5-theme/vivid, ubuntu-html5-theme/xenial, unity-webapps-qml/vivid, unity-webapps-qml/xenial, webbrowser-app/vivid, webbrowser-app/xenial). Successfully built (ubuntu-html5-theme/yakkety, unity-webapps-qml/yakkety)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Destination version 1.2+16.10.20160722.1-0ubuntu1 is missing from changelog (ubuntu-download-manager/yakkety). Failed to build (ubuntu-system-settings/xenial). Needs rebuild due to new commits (ubuntu-system-settings/yakkety). Successfully built (ubuntu-download-manager/vivid, ubuntu-download-manager/xenial, ubuntu-system-settings/vivid)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1677 Destination version 1.2+16.10.20160722.1-0ubuntu1 is missing from changelog (ubuntu-download-manager/yakkety). Failed to build (ubuntu-download-manager/vivid). Successfully built (ubuntu-download-manager/xenial)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1545 Destination version 0.1.2+16.10.20160713-0ubuntu1 is missing from changelog (ubuntu-html5-theme/yakkety). Destination version 0.23+16.10.20160713-0ubuntu1 is missing from changelog (webbrowser-app/yakkety). Successfully built (ubuntu-html5-theme/vivid, ubuntu-html5-theme/xenial, webbrowser-app/vivid, webbrowser-app/xenial)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/810 Uncaught exception: ServerError: HTTP Error 504: Gateway Time-out
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1547 Proposed pocket (ubuntu-download-manager/yakkety). Release pocket (ubuntu-download-manager/vivid, ubuntu-download-manager/xenial)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1574 Proposed pocket (ubuntu-html5-theme/yakkety, unity-webapps-qml/yakkety, webbrowser-app/yakkety). Release pocket (ubuntu-html5-theme/vivid, ubuntu-html5-theme/xenial, unity-webapps-qml/vivid, unity-webapps-qml/xenial, webbrowser-app/vivid, webbrowser-app/xenial)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/810 Dependency wait (qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles/xenial). Failed to build (gammaray/xenial, gcin/xenial, hime/xenial, unity8/xenial). Ready to build (qtmir-gles/xenial, qtubuntu-gles/xenial, ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles/xenial). Successfully built (akonadi/xenial, analitza/xenial, appmenu-qt5/xenial, calibre/xenial, ciborium/xenial, fcitx-qt5/xenial, frameworkintegration/xenial, gsetti
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1574 Proposed pocket (webbrowser-app/yakkety). Release pocket (ubuntu-html5-theme/vivid, ubuntu-html5-theme/xenial, ubuntu-html5-theme/yakkety, unity-webapps-qml/vivid, unity-webapps-qml/xenial, unity-webapps-qml/yakkety, webbrowser-app/vivid, webbrowser-app/xenial)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1354 Successfully built
<sil2100> bzoltan: hey!
<sil2100> bzoltan: I would like to cherry-pick and direct-upload a manual ubuntu-ui-toolkit with this change to the overlay: https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/depend-on-performancemetrics-gles/+merge/296227
<sil2100> bzoltan: once I do that, please simply ignore the released version that will be missing in the changelog as the next UITK will include this fix as well
<sil2100> bzoltan: you know, I'll release a bumped ubuntu version of current UITK with this change on top, and once the UITK OTA-13 is ready to go we'll just overwrite that version
<sil2100> bzoltan: would that be fine with you?
<sil2100> bzoltan: we want it cherry-picked since we might consider fixing the emulator a bit earlier, before OTA-13
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1547 Merging
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Failed to build (ubuntu-system-settings/xenial). Needs rebuild due to new commits (ubuntu-download-manager/yakkety, ubuntu-system-settings/yakkety). Successfully built (ubuntu-download-manager/vivid, ubuntu-download-manager/xenial, ubuntu-system-settings/vivid)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1677 Failed to build (ubuntu-download-manager/vivid). Needs rebuild due to new commits (ubuntu-download-manager/yakkety). Successfully built (ubuntu-download-manager/xenial)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1688 Proposed pocket (address-book-app/yakkety). Ready to build (mesa/vivid, mesa/yakkety, pulseaudio/vivid, pulseaudio/yakkety, xorg-server/vivid, xorg-server/yakkety). Release pocket (address-book-app/vivid, address-book-app/xenial, mesa/xenial, pulseaudio/xenial, telepathy-ofono/vivid, telepathy-ofono/xenial, telepathy-ofono/yakkety, xorg-server/xenial)
<bzoltan> sil2100: I am in
<bzoltan> sil2100: But I wonder if cherry picking is faster than landing the silo19
<sil2100> bzoltan: well, it's not about which is faster - it's about having the least changes along with it
<sil2100> bzoltan: since if we cherry-pick, we could do a snapshot-based rebuild for just the emulator
<sil2100> bzoltan: OTA-12-based still, without pulling in any unnecessary changes
<sil2100> bzoltan: gives us some potential to still release an emulator before OTA-13 (but that depends if we're able to fix the other emulator regression too)
<sil2100> bzoltan: anyway, thanks :)
<bzoltan> sil2100: I got it!
<bzoltan> sil2100:  i am on it. Preparing the MR and the silo for it.
<sil2100> Just feel free to ignore that version and overwrite it whenever the OTA-13 silo is done
<sil2100> bzoltan: no no, I'll do that manually
<sil2100> bzoltan: don't worry about it ;)
<sil2100> I don't want to break your already-built-packages in the OTA-13 silo
<sil2100> So what I'll do is prepare a manual upload to the overlay with this change and just push it there
<bzoltan> sil2100: Ohh, so you only ask my royal permission? :D
<sil2100> This way you won't have to rebuild the silo
<sil2100> Yess ;)
<sil2100> Didn't want you to be all surprised that there's some unidentified version popping up
<bzoltan> sil2100: Ohh, man, I am touched... I used to be asked to do the work :)
<bzoltan> sil2100: go ahead, it is an important fix. thanks for landing it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/810 Currently building (unity8/xenial, webbrowser-app/xenial). Dependency wait (qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles/xenial). Failed to build (gammaray/xenial, gcin/xenial, hime/xenial). Ready to build (qtmir-gles/xenial, qtubuntu-gles/xenial, ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles/xenial). Successfully built (akonadi/xenial, analitza/xenial, appmenu-qt5/xenial, calibre/xenial, ciborium/xenial, fcitx-qt5
<Mirv> chihchun: hi! have you noticed this landing https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1652 has been waiting for top approve of the merge proposal https://code.launchpad.net/~chihchun/ubuntu-touch-session/lp1582148/+merge/299551 ?
<chihchun> Mirv: not sure what you mean about "top approve", should I just get someone review the patch?
<Mirv> chihchun: yes, someone should review https://code.launchpad.net/~chihchun/ubuntu-touch-session/lp1582148/+merge/299551 and click the modify button beside the Status field at the top to change the "Needs Review" to "Approved"
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1574 Merging
<Mirv> chihchun: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain/LandingProcess#Landing_your_change_to_Ubuntu - "Get all your MP's top-approved. From Bileto's perspective, you are free to approve your own merges, however in some teams this is frowned upon, so you must get your branches reviewed by your teammates."
<Mirv> chihchun: so it depends on what kind of policies you have in your team
<chihchun> tvoss: do you mind to review this one too? same change in location-service which you approved. https://code.launchpad.net/~chihchun/ubuntu-touch-session/lp1582148/+merge/299551
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1545 Needs rebuild due to new commits (ubuntu-html5-theme/yakkety, webbrowser-app/yakkety). Successfully built (ubuntu-html5-theme/vivid, ubuntu-html5-theme/xenial, webbrowser-app/vivid, webbrowser-app/xenial)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1354 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1698 Failed to build (compiz/yakkety). Needs rebuild due to new commits (unity/yakkety)
<chihchun> Mirv: I approved the MP by myself. :)
<Mirv> chihchun: that's perfectly fine as well as long as it's fine with your team :)
<Mirv> chihchun: ok the ticket is now published, thanks! in the future keep an eye on the comments of the landing tickets as they may contain things like this that need an action.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- chihchun, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1652 Publishing
<chihchun> Mirv: thanks!
<Mirv> seb128: hi! I'd welcome some binNEW reviews again.. all of them are unmodified additions from syncing with Debian. so, https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-024/+sourcepub/6736687/+listing-archive-extra : libqt53dquickinput5 libqt53dquickrender5  libqt53drender5 and https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-024/+sourcepub/6737342/+listing-archive-
<Mirv> extra : qt5-qmltooling-plugins
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1698 Failed to build (compiz/yakkety). Needs rebuild due to new commits (unity/yakkety). Ready to build (bamf/yakkety)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- chihchun, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1652 Proposed pocket (location-service/yakkety, ubuntu-touch-session/yakkety). Release pocket (location-service/vivid, location-service/xenial, ubuntu-touch-session/vivid, ubuntu-touch-session/xenial)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/810 Dependency wait (qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles/xenial). Failed to build (gammaray/xenial, gcin/xenial, hime/xenial). Ready to build (qtmir-gles/xenial, qtubuntu-gles/xenial, ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles/xenial). Successfully built (akonadi/xenial, analitza/xenial, appmenu-qt5/xenial, calibre/xenial, ciborium/xenial, fcitx-qt5/xenial, frameworkintegration/xenial, gsettings-qt/xenial, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Destination version 0.108+16.10.20160710-0ubuntu1 is missing from changelog (ubuntu-touch-session/yakkety). Needs rebuild due to new commits (unity8/yakkety). Successfully built (ubuntu-touch-session/vivid, ubuntu-touch-session/xenial, unity8-desktop-session/vivid, unity8-desktop-session/xenial, unity8-desktop-session/yakkety, unity8/vivid, unity8/xenial)
<Mirv> sil2100: jibel: so I did lots of partial upgrades from image 40 and ended up with... everything upgraded and Unity 8 still starting. and latest xenial image still broken. so the conclusion should be that something in device/custom tarballs between image 40 and 41 broke it?
 * Mirv notes that doing dist-upgrade first would have save lots of time
<sil2100> hmm
<sil2100> Custom shouldn't be able to break it I think, so more on the device side of things?
<sil2100> Mirv: do you know more or less when image 41 got built?
<sil2100> Maybe it's somehow related to the new hybris we landed
<Mirv> sil2100: hybris has non-deb bits? 41 was (ubuntu) 20160713 while 40 was 20160623
<sil2100> Mirv: usually hybris and platform-api need some device tarball changes as well
<sil2100> And I guess this was a major update there
<Mirv> sil2100: oh ok so then it'd be the lack of device tarball update at fault here?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- chihchun, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1652 Merging
<Mirv> sil2100: oh but why would it work after dist-upgrade from image 40 if updated libhybris (part of the dist-upgrade) has everything working?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1702 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Needs rebuild due to new commits (ubuntu-touch-session/yakkety, unity8/yakkety). Successfully built (ubuntu-touch-session/vivid, ubuntu-touch-session/xenial, unity8-desktop-session/vivid, unity8-desktop-session/xenial, unity8-desktop-session/yakkety, unity8/vivid, unity8/xenial)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1702 Successfully built
<Mirv> ..but custom tarball indeed only has clicks and some apparmor profiles/caches
<Mirv> werid
<sil2100> hm, will dive into that in a bit
<sil2100> It's intresting nevertheless
<Mirv> I went through all kinds of fun with the Qt 5.6.1 xenial testing since it didn't even occur to me dist-upgrade might be working :(
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1702 Publishing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1702 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1704 Generating diffs
<Mirv> jgdx: hey! the qtquickcontrols backport did build with that one qtbase cherry-pick addition, so I think it should be within possibilities to get it in: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-069/+packages - can you test it?
<Mirv> if it seems ok to you, next would be pinging UITK and Unity8 teams
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1704 vivid/qtquickcontrols-opensource-src: Failed to download DSC file https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-069/+files/qtquickcontrols-opensource-src_5.5.1-1ubuntu1~~vivid1~3.dsc
<jgdx> Mirv, awesome! Will do
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1704 Diff missing (qtbase-opensource-src/vivid, qtquickcontrols-opensource-src/vivid). Ready to build (qtbase-opensource-src-gles/vivid)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1704 Generating diffs
<Mirv> (oh it will need rebuild as it had additional patches not supposed to be in that silo, but anyway quickcontrols should be unaffected and possible to test)
<jgdx> Mirv, is there, by any chance, a test plan for that package?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Needs rebuild due to new commits (unity8/yakkety). Successfully built (unity8/vivid, unity8/xenial)
<Mirv> jgdx: the test plan would probably be "what jgdx said", ie getting the stakeholders unity8, UITK to test it.. but not otherwise
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Preparing packages
<jgdx> Mirv, oh my, the diff's quite extensive.
<Mirv> jgdx: it's misleading, as I mentioned it has four unrelated patches that shouldn't hurt testing but I'm removing in a build that is now building
<Mirv> jgdx: or well, if you're talking about qtquickcontrols diff, yes that's huge :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1704 Generating diffs
<jgdx> Mirv, yeah. Most of the changes seems to hit components that afaik we don't use very much. I'll update the test plan.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1354 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1704 Generating diffs
<jgdx> Mirv, this will essentially be the changes to qt in silo 69? http://code.qt.io/cgit/qt/qtquickcontrols.git/tree/dist/changes-5.5.1
<Mirv> jgdx: yes, it's the upstream's selected most important changes
<Mirv> but they need to tag such changes manually if they want them to show in that changes file, so they may miss something important sometimes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/updates-rewrite
<Mirv> there are about three pages of commits at http://code.qt.io/cgit/qt/qtquickcontrols.git/log/?h=5.5 before seeing the 5.4.1 tag
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Failed to build (ubuntu-system-settings/xenial). Needs rebuild due to new commits (ubuntu-download-manager/yakkety, ubuntu-system-settings/yakkety). Successfully built (ubuntu-download-manager/vivid, ubuntu-download-manager/xenial, ubuntu-system-settings/vivid)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Needs rebuild due to new commits (qtmir/yakkety, unity8/yakkety). Successfully built (indicator-keyboard/vivid, indicator-keyboard/xenial, indicator-keyboard/yakkety, qtmir-gles/vivid, qtmir-gles/xenial, qtmir-gles/yakkety, qtmir/vivid, qtmir/xenial, qtubuntu-gles/vivid, qtubuntu-gles/xenial, qtubuntu-gles/yakkety, qtubuntu/vivid, qtubuntu/xenial, qtubuntu/yakkety, ubuntu-system-s
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 yakkety/qtmir: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtmir/removeDBusWindowStack
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Currently building (content-hub/xenial). Dependency wait (ubuntu-app-launch/yakkety). Failed to build (content-hub/yakkety). Successfully built (content-hub/vivid, ubuntu-app-launch/vivid, ubuntu-app-launch/xenial)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Failed to build (ubuntu-system-settings/vivid, ubuntu-system-settings/xenial, ubuntu-system-settings/yakkety). Needs rebuild due to new commits (ubuntu-download-manager/yakkety). Successfully built (ubuntu-download-manager/vivid, ubuntu-download-manager/xenial)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 yakkety/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/greeter-apps
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1704 Currently building (qtbase-opensource-src-gles/vivid). Failed to build (qtbase-opensource-src/vivid). Successfully built (qtquickcontrols-opensource-src/vivid)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1711 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1711 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Dependency wait (ubuntu-app-launch/yakkety). Failed to build (content-hub/yakkety). Successfully built (content-hub/vivid, content-hub/xenial, ubuntu-app-launch/vivid, ubuntu-app-launch/xenial)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1698 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1604 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Needs rebuild due to new commits (unity8/yakkety). Ready to build (gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/vivid, gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/xenial, gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/yakkety, ubuntu-themes/vivid, ubuntu-themes/xenial, ubuntu-themes/yakkety). Successfully built (indicator-keyboard/vivid, indicator-keyboard/xenial, indicator-keyboard/yakkety, qtmir-gles/vivid, qtmir-gles/xe
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Failed to build (ubuntu-system-settings/vivid, ubuntu-system-settings/xenial, ubuntu-system-settings/yakkety). Needs rebuild due to new commits (ubuntu-download-manager/yakkety). Successfully built (ubuntu-download-manager/vivid, ubuntu-download-manager/xenial)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1604 PPA/bzr version mismatch (ubuntu-ui-toolkit/yakkety, unity8/yakkety). Successfully built (ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles/vivid, ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles/xenial, ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles/yakkety, ubuntu-ui-toolkit/vivid, ubuntu-ui-toolkit/xenial, unity8/vivid, unity8/xenial)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1698 Currently building (bamf/yakkety, compiz/yakkety). Failed to build (unity/yakkety)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1711 Dependency wait (repowerd/vivid). Successfully built (repowerd/xenial, repowerd/yakkety, unity-system-compositor/vivid, unity-system-compositor/xenial, unity-system-compositor/yakkety)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Failed to build (ubuntu-system-settings/vivid, ubuntu-system-settings/xenial). Needs rebuild due to new commits (ubuntu-download-manager/yakkety, ubuntu-system-settings/yakkety). Successfully built (ubuntu-download-manager/vivid, ubuntu-download-manager/xenial)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1702 Proposed pocket (qtcreator/yakkety). Release pocket (ubuntu-touch-meta/yakkety)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Needs rebuild due to new commits (unity8/yakkety). Successfully built (unity8/vivid, unity8/xenial)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1704 Failed to build (qtbase-opensource-src/vivid). Successfully built (qtbase-opensource-src-gles/vivid, qtquickcontrols-opensource-src/vivid)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1698 Failed to build (compiz/yakkety, unity/yakkety). Successfully built (bamf/yakkety)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1354 Preparing packages
<ChrisTownsend> ubuntu-qa: Hi!  Would it possible to prioritize the libertine landing over libertine-scope since there are a couple of fixes in libertine that need released asap?
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Sure
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1604 Currently building (ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles/vivid). Failed to build (ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles/xenial, ubuntu-ui-toolkit/vivid, ubuntu-ui-toolkit/xenial). Successfully built (ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles/yakkety, ubuntu-ui-toolkit/yakkety, unity8/vivid, unity8/xenial, unity8/yakkety)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1604 Failed to build (ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles/vivid, ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles/xenial, ubuntu-ui-toolkit/vivid, ubuntu-ui-toolkit/xenial). Successfully built (ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles/yakkety, ubuntu-ui-toolkit/yakkety, unity8/vivid, unity8/xenial, unity8/yakkety)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1354 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1707 yakkety/messaging-app: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/messaging-app/fix_bottom_edge
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Currently building (content-hub/xenial). Dependency wait (ubuntu-app-launch/yakkety). Failed to build (content-hub/yakkety). Successfully built (content-hub/vivid, ubuntu-app-launch/vivid, ubuntu-app-launch/xenial)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1354 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Preparing packages
<sil2100> slangasek, robru: do you have anything to discuss with me on the internal meeting?
<slangasek> sil2100: no, I'm at CDO midcycle and just declined the meeting today :)
<robru> Oh right
<robru> Please reply to my email.
<slangasek> yes
<robru> Thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 yakkety/qtmir: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtmir/removeDBusWindowStack
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Dependency wait (ubuntu-app-launch/yakkety). Failed to build (content-hub/yakkety). Successfully built (content-hub/vivid, content-hub/xenial, ubuntu-app-launch/vivid, ubuntu-app-launch/xenial)
<seb128> Mirv, I didn't have slot for that review today but if it's coming from Debian just land it I would say
<Mirv> seb128: ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1707 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1698 Bad merges (compiz/yakkety). Failed to build (unity/yakkety). Successfully built (bamf/yakkety)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Bad merges (qtmir/yakkety). Needs rebuild due to new commits (unity-api/yakkety, unity8/yakkety). Ready to build (gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/vivid, gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/xenial, gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/yakkety). Successfully built (indicator-keyboard/vivid, indicator-keyboard/xenial, indicator-keyboard/yakkety, qtmir-gles/vivid, qtmir-gles/xenial, qtmir-gles/ya
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 yakkety/qtmir: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtmir/removeDBusWindowStack
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Needs rebuild due to new commits (qtmir/yakkety, unity-api/yakkety, unity8/yakkety). Ready to build (gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/vivid, gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/xenial, gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/yakkety). Successfully built (indicator-keyboard/vivid, indicator-keyboard/xenial, indicator-keyboard/yakkety, qtmir-gles/vivid, qtmir-gles/xenial, qtmir-gles/yakkety, qtmir/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Preparing packages
<boiko> robru: silo 5 is stuck 'preparing packages' again, just FYI
<robru> boiko: thanks
<robru> boiko: ugh
<robru> boiko: two tickets are assigned to this ppa
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1510 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1707 PPA/bzr version mismatch (messaging-app/yakkety). Ready to build (messaging-app/vivid, messaging-app/xenial)
<robru> boiko: ok I think that ppa/bzr message is a race, let me know if it still says that in 15 minutes
<robru> or, hmm
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1698 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1698 Job cancelled by 3v1n0!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1698 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1707 Preparing packages
<robru> boiko: silo 5 might be cursed. I tried  a rebuild, if it doesn't fix it then i'll have to abandon/reassign a new ppa
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Currently building (indicator-keyboard/yakkety, qtubuntu-gles/yakkety, ubuntu-system-settings/vivid, ubuntu-system-settings/xenial, ubuntu-system-settings/yakkety). Dependency wait (qtmir-gles/vivid, qtmir-gles/xenial, qtmir/vivid, qtmir/xenial, qtmir/yakkety, unity8/vivid, unity8/xenial, unity8/yakkety). Diff missing (gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/vivid, gsettings-ubuntu-touch-s
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1707 Abandoning ticket
<robru> boiko: ok, you're in silo 63 now, apologies for the disruption: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1707#audit_log
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1707 Preparing packages
<boiko> robru: no worries, thanks for looking into it :)
<robru> boiko: you're welcome!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1690 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1704 Needs building (qtbase-opensource-src/vivid). Successfully built (qtbase-opensource-src-gles/vivid, qtquickcontrols-opensource-src/vivid)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Needs rebuild due to new commits (unity8/yakkety). Successfully built (unity8/vivid, unity8/xenial)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1690 Needs building
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Bad merges (unity8/yakkety). Destination version 0.6.0+16.10.20160609-0ubuntu1 is missing from changelog (unity-system-compositor/yakkety). Successfully built (ubuntu-system-settings/vivid, ubuntu-system-settings/xenial, ubuntu-system-settings/yakkety, unity-system-compositor/vivid, unity-system-compositor/xenial, unity8/vivid, unity8/xenial)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1707 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1698 Bad merges (compiz/yakkety). Successfully built (bamf/yakkety, unity/yakkety)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Currently building (ubuntu-system-settings/vivid). Failed to build (ubuntu-system-settings/xenial, ubuntu-system-settings/yakkety). Needs rebuild due to new commits (ubuntu-download-manager/yakkety). Successfully built (ubuntu-download-manager/vivid, ubuntu-download-manager/xenial)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Dependency wait (qtmir-gles/vivid, qtmir-gles/xenial, qtmir-gles/yakkety, qtmir/vivid, qtmir/xenial, unity8/vivid, unity8/xenial, unity8/yakkety). Needs rebuild due to new commits (qtmir/yakkety). Successfully built (gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/vivid, gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/xenial, gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/yakkety, indicator-keyboard/vivid, indicator-keyboard/xeni
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1690 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Dependency wait (qtmir-gles/vivid, qtmir-gles/xenial, qtmir-gles/yakkety, qtmir/vivid, qtmir/xenial, qtmir/yakkety, unity8/vivid, unity8/xenial, unity8/yakkety). Successfully built (gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/vivid, gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/xenial, gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/yakkety, indicator-keyboard/vivid, indicator-keyboard/xenial, indicator-keyboard/yakkety, qtu
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Failed to build (ubuntu-system-settings/xenial, ubuntu-system-settings/yakkety). Needs rebuild due to new commits (ubuntu-download-manager/yakkety). Successfully built (ubuntu-download-manager/vivid, ubuntu-download-manager/xenial, ubuntu-system-settings/vivid)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1704 Failed to build (qtbase-opensource-src/vivid). Successfully built (qtbase-opensource-src-gles/vivid, qtquickcontrols-opensource-src/vivid)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Currently building (qtmir/yakkety). Failed to upload (qtmir/vivid). Needs building (qtmir-gles/yakkety). Successfully built (gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/vivid, gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/xenial, gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/yakkety, indicator-keyboard/vivid, indicator-keyboard/xenial, indicator-keyboard/yakkety, qtmir-gles/vivid, qtmir-gles/xenial, qtmir/xenial, qtubuntu-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Failed to upload (qtmir/vivid, qtmir/yakkety). Successfully built (gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/vivid, gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/xenial, gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/yakkety, indicator-keyboard/vivid, indicator-keyboard/xenial, indicator-keyboard/yakkety, qtmir-gles/vivid, qtmir-gles/xenial, qtmir-gles/yakkety, qtmir/xenial, qtubuntu-gles/vivid, qtubuntu-gles/xenial, qtub
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Wellark, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1708 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Failed to build (ubuntu-system-settings/xenial). Needs rebuild due to new commits (ubuntu-download-manager/yakkety, ubuntu-system-settings/yakkety). Successfully built (ubuntu-download-manager/vivid, ubuntu-download-manager/xenial, ubuntu-system-settings/vivid)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-07-26
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Failed to build (ubuntu-system-settings/vivid, ubuntu-system-settings/xenial, ubuntu-system-settings/yakkety). Needs rebuild due to new commits (ubuntu-download-manager/yakkety). Successfully built (ubuntu-download-manager/vivid, ubuntu-download-manager/xenial)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Failed to build (ubuntu-system-settings/vivid, ubuntu-system-settings/xenial). Needs rebuild due to new commits (ubuntu-download-manager/yakkety, ubuntu-system-settings/yakkety). Successfully built (ubuntu-download-manager/vivid, ubuntu-download-manager/xenial)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh michi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1681 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh michi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1681 Failed to build (storage-framework/vivid). Successfully built (online-accounts-api/vivid, online-accounts-api/xenial, online-accounts-api/yakkety, storage-framework/xenial, storage-framework/yakkety)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh michi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1681 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh michi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1681 Failed to build (storage-framework/vivid). Successfully built (online-accounts-api/vivid, online-accounts-api/xenial, online-accounts-api/yakkety, storage-framework/xenial). Uploading build (storage-framework/yakkety)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh michi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1681 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh michi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1681 Failed to build (storage-framework/vivid, storage-framework/yakkety). Successfully built (online-accounts-api/vivid, online-accounts-api/xenial, online-accounts-api/yakkety, storage-framework/xenial)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh michi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1681 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh michi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1681 Currently building (storage-framework/yakkety). Failed to build (storage-framework/vivid). Successfully built (online-accounts-api/vivid, online-accounts-api/xenial, online-accounts-api/yakkety, storage-framework/xenial)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh michi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1681 Failed to build (storage-framework/vivid). Successfully built (online-accounts-api/vivid, online-accounts-api/xenial, online-accounts-api/yakkety, storage-framework/xenial, storage-framework/yakkety)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1354 Publishing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1354 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Destination version 0.4.8+16.10.20160714-0ubuntu2~2 is missing from changelog (qtmir/yakkety). Successfully built (mir/vivid, mir/xenial, mir/yakkety, qtmir-gles/vivid, qtmir-gles/xenial, qtmir-gles/yakkety, qtmir/vivid, qtmir/xenial, unity-system-compositor/vivid, unity-system-compositor/xenial, unity-system-compositor/yakkety)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1604 Destination version 1.3.2009+16.10.20160615.3build1~1 is missing from changelog (ubuntu-ui-toolkit/yakkety). Destination version 8.13+16.10.20160714+fix1-0ubuntu2~1 is missing from changelog (unity8/yakkety). Failed to build (ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles/vivid, ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles/xenial, ubuntu-ui-toolkit/vivid, ubuntu-ui-toolkit/xenial). Successfully built (ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles/yakke
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Destination version 0.63+16.10.20160630.1-0ubuntu2~2 is missing from changelog (qtubuntu/yakkety). Destination version 8.13+16.10.20160714+fix1-0ubuntu2~1 is missing from changelog (unity8/yakkety). Failed to upload (qtmir/vivid, qtmir/yakkety). Successfully built (gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/vivid, gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/xenial, gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/yakkety, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1604 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1604 Failed to build (ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles/vivid, ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles/xenial, ubuntu-ui-toolkit/vivid, ubuntu-ui-toolkit/xenial). PPA/bzr version mismatch (ubuntu-ui-toolkit/yakkety, unity8/yakkety). Successfully built (ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles/yakkety, unity8/vivid, unity8/xenial)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Needs rebuild due to new commits (qtmir/yakkety). Successfully built (mir/vivid, mir/xenial, mir/yakkety, qtmir-gles/vivid, qtmir-gles/xenial, qtmir-gles/yakkety, qtmir/vivid, qtmir/xenial, unity-system-compositor/vivid, unity-system-compositor/xenial, unity-system-compositor/yakkety)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1613 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Failed to upload (qtmir/vivid). Needs rebuild due to new commits (qtmir/yakkety, qtubuntu/yakkety, unity8/yakkety). Successfully built (gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/vivid, gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/xenial, gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/yakkety, indicator-keyboard/vivid, indicator-keyboard/xenial, indicator-keyboard/yakkety, qtmir-gles/vivid, qtmir-gles/xenial, qtmir-gles/y
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1604 Currently building (ubuntu-ui-toolkit/xenial). Failed to build (ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles/xenial). Needs rebuild due to new commits (ubuntu-ui-toolkit/yakkety, unity8/yakkety). Successfully built (ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles/vivid, ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles/yakkety, ubuntu-ui-toolkit/vivid, unity8/vivid, unity8/xenial)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1604 Failed to build (ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles/xenial, ubuntu-ui-toolkit/xenial). Needs rebuild due to new commits (ubuntu-ui-toolkit/yakkety, unity8/yakkety). Successfully built (ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles/vivid, ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles/yakkety, ubuntu-ui-toolkit/vivid, unity8/vivid, unity8/xenial)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh michi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1681 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1703 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh michi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1681 Failed to build (storage-framework/vivid). Successfully built (online-accounts-api/vivid, online-accounts-api/xenial, online-accounts-api/yakkety, storage-framework/xenial, storage-framework/yakkety)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1703 Currently building (thumbnailer/xenial). Failed to build (thumbnailer/vivid, thumbnailer/yakkety). Successfully built (persistent-cache-cpp/vivid, persistent-cache-cpp/xenial, persistent-cache-cpp/yakkety)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1354 Proposed pocket (akonadi/yakkety, analitza/yakkety, appmenu-qt5/yakkety, calibre/yakkety, ciborium/yakkety, fcitx-qt5/yakkety, frameworkintegration/yakkety, gammaray/yakkety, gcin/yakkety, gsettings-qt/yakkety, hime/yakkety, kdeclarative/yakkety, kwin/yakkety, libqtxdg/yakkety, lxqt-qtplugin/yakkety, maliit-framework/yakkety, musescore/yakkety, plasma-framework/yakkety, pyqt5/yak
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh michi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1681 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1703 Failed to build (thumbnailer/vivid, thumbnailer/yakkety). Successfully built (persistent-cache-cpp/vivid, persistent-cache-cpp/xenial, persistent-cache-cpp/yakkety, thumbnailer/xenial)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1703 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh michi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1681 Failed to build (storage-framework/vivid). Successfully built (online-accounts-api/vivid, online-accounts-api/xenial, online-accounts-api/yakkety, storage-framework/xenial, storage-framework/yakkety)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1604 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1604 Chroot problem (ubuntu-ui-toolkit/yakkety). Currently building (ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles/vivid, ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles/xenial, ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles/yakkety, ubuntu-ui-toolkit/vivid, ubuntu-ui-toolkit/xenial, unity8/vivid, unity8/xenial). Failed to build (unity8/yakkety)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1698 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1713 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1703 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1604 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1604 Currently building (ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles/vivid, ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles/xenial, ubuntu-ui-toolkit/vivid, ubuntu-ui-toolkit/xenial, unity8/vivid, unity8/xenial). Failed to build (ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles/yakkety, unity8/yakkety). Needs rebuild due to new commits (ubuntu-ui-toolkit/yakkety)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1713 Setting status failed: Need either merges, sources, or a sync
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1604 Currently building (ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles/vivid, ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles/xenial, ubuntu-ui-toolkit/vivid, ubuntu-ui-toolkit/xenial, ubuntu-ui-toolkit/yakkety, unity8/vivid, unity8/xenial). Failed to build (unity8/yakkety). Uploading build (ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles/yakkety)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1476 Failed to build (bino/yakkety, openscad/yakkety, ovito/yakkety, sleepyhead/yakkety, tulip/yakkety, vite/yakkety). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (itksnap/yakkety, sdrangelove/yakkety). Successfully built (goldencheetah/yakkety, libqglviewer/yakkety, mudlet/yakkety, qwtplot3d/yakkety, yade/yakkety)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1698 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1604 Currently building (ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles/vivid, ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles/xenial, ubuntu-ui-toolkit/vivid, ubuntu-ui-toolkit/xenial, unity8/vivid, unity8/xenial). Failed to build (unity8/yakkety). Successfully built (ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles/yakkety, ubuntu-ui-toolkit/yakkety)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1604 Currently building (ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles/vivid, ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles/xenial, ubuntu-ui-toolkit/vivid, ubuntu-ui-toolkit/xenial). Failed to build (unity8/yakkety). Successfully built (ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles/yakkety, ubuntu-ui-toolkit/yakkety, unity8/vivid, unity8/xenial)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1604 Failed to build (unity8/yakkety). Successfully built (ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles/vivid, ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles/xenial, ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles/yakkety, ubuntu-ui-toolkit/vivid, ubuntu-ui-toolkit/xenial, ubuntu-ui-toolkit/yakkety, unity8/vivid, unity8/xenial)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1698 Needs rebuild due to new commits (compiz/yakkety, unity/yakkety). Successfully built (bamf/yakkety)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1713 Dependency wait (attica-kf5/yakkety, baloo-kf5/yakkety, bluez-qt/yakkety, breeze-icons/yakkety, frameworkintegration/yakkety, kactivities-kf5/yakkety, kactivities-stats/yakkety, karchive/yakkety, kauth/yakkety, kbookmarks/yakkety, kcmutils/yakkety, kcodecs/yakkety, kcompletion/yakkety, kconfig/yakkety, kconfigwidgets/yakkety, kcoreaddons/yakkety, kcrash/yakkety, kdbusaddons/yakke
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1698 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1698 yakkety/unity: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/shadows-on-existing-pixmaps-cleanup
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1698 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1698 Failed to build (unity/yakkety). Successfully built (bamf/yakkety, compiz/yakkety)
<Mirv> sil2100: robru: it's useful to know that Qt 5.6.1 is in yakkety-proposed. some of the silos will need manual merging depending on how long the proposed transition takes. Kubuntu guys are using https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-041/+packages to prepare the next frameworks version to be copied over to yakkety-proposed to fix autopkgtests.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1698 Failed to build (unity/yakkety). Needs building (compiz/yakkety). Successfully built (bamf/yakkety)
 * Mirv is in the depths of Launchpad... "
<Mirv> This project provides an indicator with useful functionality for the Martin Pitt's fans launchpad team.
<Mirv> I immediately applied to that team but not yet sure about installing that indicator
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1604 Preparing packages
<jgdx> Mirv, is that tst_QSemaphore::tryAcquireWithTimeout failure flakyness? I would nominate it to be as it only failed once. [1] https://launchpadlibrarian.net/275016203/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-armhf.qtbase-opensource-src_5.4.1+dfsg-2ubuntu11~vivid11~4_BUILDING.txt.gz
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1613 Publishing
<Mirv> jgdx: fun, just 1 minute ago I was checking the silo and restarted armhf build. yes, there are a couple of flaky tests and those tst_QSemaphore ones sound familiar
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1713 Dependency wait (attica-kf5/yakkety, baloo-kf5/yakkety, bluez-qt/yakkety, breeze-icons/yakkety, frameworkintegration/yakkety, kactivities-kf5/yakkety, kactivities-stats/yakkety, karchive/yakkety, kauth/yakkety, kbookmarks/yakkety, kcmutils/yakkety, kcodecs/yakkety, kcompletion/yakkety, kconfig/yakkety, kconfigwidgets/yakkety, kcoreaddons/yakkety, kcrash/yakkety, kdbusaddons/yakke
<jgdx> Mirv, ack :)
<jgdx> Mirv, testing pass for me on that last successful build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1494 Generating diffs
<Mirv> jgdx: ok! that should be good enough for your side, as the extra patches that shouldn't be there were completely unrelated (file locking). I'll ask UITK folks if they could give it some testing too.
<jgdx> Mirv, thanks. There was one line height issue in an app preview, but I forgot which and now I can't replicate it. Zomg
<Mirv> jgdx: ok. the world shouldn't explode on that alone..
<jgdx> Mirv, my thoughts as well
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1696 Destination version 0.4+16.10.20160722.1-0ubuntu1 is missing from changelog (ubuntu-system-settings/yakkety). Successfully built (ubuntu-system-settings/vivid, ubuntu-system-settings/xenial)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Bad merges (unity8/yakkety). Destination version 0.4+16.10.20160722.1-0ubuntu1 is missing from changelog (ubuntu-system-settings/yakkety). Destination version 0.6.0+16.10.20160609-0ubuntu1 is missing from changelog (unity-system-compositor/yakkety). Successfully built (ubuntu-system-settings/vivid, ubuntu-system-settings/xenial, unity-system-compositor/vivid, unity-system-compositor/xe
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1620 Destination version 0.4+16.10.20160722.1-0ubuntu1 is missing from changelog (ubuntu-system-settings/yakkety). Successfully built (aethercast/vivid, aethercast/xenial, aethercast/yakkety, ubuntu-system-settings/vivid, ubuntu-system-settings/xenial)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx pete-woods morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1651 Destination version 0.4+16.10.20160722.1-0ubuntu1 is missing from changelog (ubuntu-system-settings/yakkety). Needs rebuild due to new commits (indicator-network/yakkety, ubuntu-settings-components/yakkety). Successfully built (indicator-network/vivid, indicator-network/xenial, ubuntu-settings-components/vivid, ubuntu-settings-components/xenial, ubuntu-system-settings/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1494 Ready to build (qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles/vivid, qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles/xenial, qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles/yakkety, qtdeclarative-opensource-src/xenial, qtdeclarative-opensource-src/yakkety). Successfully built (qtdeclarative-opensource-src/vivid)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1704 Needs building (qtbase-opensource-src/vivid). Successfully built (qtbase-opensource-src-gles/vivid, qtquickcontrols-opensource-src/vivid)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1713 Currently building (kcodecs/yakkety, kconfig/yakkety, kcoreaddons/yakkety, kdbusaddons/yakkety, kitemmodels/yakkety, kwidgetsaddons/yakkety, modemmanager-qt/yakkety, networkmanager-qt/yakkety, oxygen-icons5/yakkety, solid/yakkety, sonnet/yakkety, threadweaver/yakkety). Dependency wait (baloo-kf5/yakkety, frameworkintegration/yakkety, kactivities-kf5/yakkety, kactivities-stats/yak
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1613 Proposed pocket (ubuntu-system-settings/yakkety). Release pocket (ubuntu-system-settings/vivid, ubuntu-system-settings/xenial)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Destination version 0.4+16.10.20160722.1-0ubuntu1 is missing from changelog (ubuntu-system-settings/yakkety). Successfully built (gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/vivid, gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/xenial, gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/yakkety, indicator-keyboard/vivid, indicator-keyboard/xenial, indicator-keyboard/yakkety, qtmir-gles/vivid, qtmir-gles/xenial, qtmir-gles/yakkety
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1698 Currently building (compiz/yakkety). Failed to build (unity/yakkety). Successfully built (bamf/yakkety)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1713 Currently building (bluez-qt/yakkety, breeze-icons/yakkety, karchive/yakkety, kcodecs/yakkety). Dependency wait (baloo-kf5/yakkety, frameworkintegration/yakkety, kactivities-kf5/yakkety, kactivities-stats/yakkety, kauth/yakkety, kbookmarks/yakkety, kcmutils/yakkety, kcompletion/yakkety, kconfigwidgets/yakkety, kcrash/yakkety, kdeclarative/yakkety, kded/yakkety, kdelibs4support/ya
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1713 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1698 Failed to build (unity/yakkety). Successfully built (bamf/yakkety, compiz/yakkety)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1713 Dependency wait (baloo-kf5/yakkety, frameworkintegration/yakkety, kactivities-kf5/yakkety, kactivities-stats/yakkety, kauth/yakkety, kbookmarks/yakkety, kcmutils/yakkety, kcompletion/yakkety, kconfigwidgets/yakkety, kcrash/yakkety, kdeclarative/yakkety, kded/yakkety, kdelibs4support/yakkety, kdesignerplugin/yakkety, kdesu/yakkety, kdewebkit/yakkety, kdoctools/yakkety, kemoticons/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1698 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bregma, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1714 yakkety/unity8-desktop-session: Failed to commit https://code.launchpad.net/~townsend/unity8-desktop-session/fix-session-default. You must supply either a Commit Message on your MP, or a custom debian/changelog entry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bregma, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1714 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1713 Dependency wait (baloo-kf5/yakkety, frameworkintegration/yakkety, kactivities-kf5/yakkety, kactivities-stats/yakkety, kauth/yakkety, kbookmarks/yakkety, kcmutils/yakkety, kcompletion/yakkety, kconfigwidgets/yakkety, kcrash/yakkety, kdeclarative/yakkety, kded/yakkety, kdelibs4support/yakkety, kdesignerplugin/yakkety, kdesu/yakkety, kdewebkit/yakkety, kdoctools/yakkety, kemoticons/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1715 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bregma, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1714 Currently building (unity8-desktop-session/vivid). Failed to build (unity8-desktop-session/xenial, unity8-desktop-session/yakkety)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1604 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1709 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bregma, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1714 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1715 Failed to build (qtdeclarative-opensource-src/vivid). Ready to build (qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles/vivid, qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles/xenial, qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles/yakkety, qtdeclarative-opensource-src/xenial, qtdeclarative-opensource-src/yakkety)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Wellark, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1708 Publishing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Wellark, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1708 Release pocket (indicator-network/vivid, indicator-network/xenial). Successfully built (indicator-network/yakkety)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1698 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1715 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Bad merges (unity/yakkety). Dependency wait (hud/vivid, unity/vivid). Destination version 0.1+16.04.20160504-0ubuntu1 is missing from changelog (indicator-display/yakkety). Destination version 12.10.2+16.04.20160502.1-0ubuntu1 is missing from changelog (indicator-sound/yakkety). Destination version 12.10.5+16.04.20160412-0ubuntu3 is missing from changelog (indicator-se
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Wellark bregma, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1716 Currently building (indicator-network/vivid, indicator-network/xenial). Failed to build (indicator-network/yakkety)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1715 Failed to build (qtdeclarative-opensource-src/vivid). Ready to build (qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles/vivid, qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles/xenial, qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles/yakkety, qtdeclarative-opensource-src/xenial, qtdeclarative-opensource-src/yakkety)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1709 Publishing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Wellark, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1708 Proposed pocket (indicator-network/yakkety). Release pocket (indicator-network/vivid, indicator-network/xenial)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1709 Proposed pocket (libertine/yakkety). Release pocket (libertine/vivid, libertine/xenial)
<Mirv> krillin can be very hard thing to flash compared to mako
<Mirv> sometimes the fastboot mode seems unreliable
<jibel> I find it very reliable and rarely had any issues with bq devices
<jibel> Mirv, what is the problem exactly?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Wellark bregma, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1716 Failed to build (indicator-network/yakkety). Successfully built (indicator-network/vivid, indicator-network/xenial)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1704 Failed to build (qtbase-opensource-src/vivid). Successfully built (qtbase-opensource-src-gles/vivid, qtquickcontrols-opensource-src/vivid)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1688 Ready to build (mesa/vivid, mesa/yakkety, pulseaudio/vivid, pulseaudio/yakkety, xorg-server/vivid, xorg-server/yakkety). Release pocket (address-book-app/vivid, address-book-app/xenial, address-book-app/yakkety, mesa/xenial, pulseaudio/xenial, telepathy-ofono/vivid, telepathy-ofono/xenial, telepathy-ofono/yakkety, xorg-server/xenial)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1715 Failed to build (qtdeclarative-opensource-src/vivid). Ready to build (qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles/vivid, qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles/xenial, qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles/yakkety, qtdeclarative-opensource-src/xenial, qtdeclarative-opensource-src/yakkety)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Currently building (mir/xenial). Failed to build (mir/vivid). Needs rebuild due to new commits (qtmir/yakkety). Successfully built (mir/yakkety, qtmir-gles/vivid, qtmir-gles/xenial, qtmir-gles/yakkety, qtmir/vivid, qtmir/xenial, unity-system-compositor/vivid, unity-system-compositor/xenial, unity-system-compositor/yakkety)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1713 Currently building (kauth/yakkety, kcompletion/yakkety, kfilemetadata-kf5/yakkety, kjobwidgets/yakkety, knotifications/yakkety, kpty/yakkety). Dependency wait (baloo-kf5/yakkety, frameworkintegration/yakkety, kactivities-kf5/yakkety, kactivities-stats/yakkety, kbookmarks/yakkety, kcmutils/yakkety, kconfigwidgets/yakkety, kdeclarative/yakkety, kded/yakkety, kdelibs4support/yakkety
<Mirv> jibel: for me in fastboot mode it has sometimes failed the flashing, and sometimes not detected krillin in the first place. and the first problem with krillin compared to mako is that one needs the recovery image.
<Mirv> jibel: oh right and at one point I couldn't turn off the krillin at all, that was weird too.
<Mirv> so in part it's different from mako and in part I have somewhat more problems with it as a developer device
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Hi, silo 17 is approved. Silo 61 needs rebuild, right?
<Mirv> anyway, flashed again finally
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Cool, thanks.  No, it's fine.  It's not dependent on the Libertine landing.  I was just wanting the Libertine landing to be a higher priority than the libertine-scope landing:)
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Oh, ok
<kdub> trainguards, can I get a rebuild of this package? https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-036/+build/10521184
<sil2100> kdub: done
<kdub> thanks sil2100
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Wellark bregma, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1716 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Failed to build (ubuntu-system-settings/yakkety). Successfully built (gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/vivid, gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/xenial, gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/yakkety, indicator-keyboard/vivid, indicator-keyboard/xenial, indicator-keyboard/yakkety, qtmir-gles/vivid, qtmir-gles/xenial, qtmir-gles/yakkety, qtmir/vivid, qtmir/xenial, qtmir/yakkety, qtubuntu-gles/vi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1713 Currently building (kfilemetadata-kf5/yakkety, kimageformats/yakkety, kjobwidgets/yakkety, knotifications/yakkety, kpty/yakkety). Dependency wait (baloo-kf5/yakkety, frameworkintegration/yakkety, kactivities-kf5/yakkety, kactivities-stats/yakkety, kbookmarks/yakkety, kcmutils/yakkety, kconfigwidgets/yakkety, kdeclarative/yakkety, kded/yakkety, kdelibs4support/yakkety, kdesignerpl
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1717 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bregma, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1714 Failed to build (unity8-desktop-session/vivid, unity8-desktop-session/xenial). Needs rebuild due to new commits (unity8-desktop-session/yakkety)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Wellark bregma, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1716 Currently building (indicator-network/vivid, indicator-network/xenial). Failed to build (indicator-network/yakkety)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1715 Failed to build (qtdeclarative-opensource-src/vivid). Ready to build (qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles/vivid, qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles/xenial, qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles/yakkety, qtdeclarative-opensource-src/xenial, qtdeclarative-opensource-src/yakkety)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bregma, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1714 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1713 Dependency wait (baloo-kf5/yakkety, frameworkintegration/yakkety, kactivities-kf5/yakkety, kactivities-stats/yakkety, kbookmarks/yakkety, kcmutils/yakkety, kconfigwidgets/yakkety, kdeclarative/yakkety, kded/yakkety, kdelibs4support/yakkety, kdesignerplugin/yakkety, kdesu/yakkety, kdewebkit/yakkety, kemoticons/yakkety, kglobalaccel/yakkety, khtml/yakkety, kiconthemes/yakkety, kini
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1717 Setting status failed: Need either merges, sources, or a sync
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bregma, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1714 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Wellark bregma, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1716 Failed to build (indicator-network/yakkety). Successfully built (indicator-network/xenial). Uploading build (indicator-network/vivid)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Needs rebuild due to new commits (ubuntu-touch-session/yakkety). Successfully built (ubuntu-touch-session/vivid, ubuntu-touch-session/xenial, unity8-desktop-session/vivid, unity8-desktop-session/xenial, unity8-desktop-session/yakkety, unity8/vivid). Uploading build (unity8/xenial, unity8/yakkety)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Bad merges (unity8/yakkety). Currently building (ubuntu-system-settings/xenial). Destination version 0.6.0+16.10.20160609-0ubuntu1 is missing from changelog (unity-system-compositor/yakkety). Failed to build (ubuntu-system-settings/yakkety). Successfully built (ubuntu-system-settings/vivid, unity-system-compositor/vivid, unity-system-compositor/xenial, unity8/vivid, unity8/xenial)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bregma, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1714 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Wellark bregma, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1716 Failed to build (indicator-network/yakkety). Successfully built (indicator-network/vivid, indicator-network/xenial)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1698 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Needs rebuild due to new commits (ubuntu-touch-session/yakkety). Successfully built (ubuntu-touch-session/vivid, ubuntu-touch-session/xenial, unity8-desktop-session/vivid, unity8-desktop-session/xenial, unity8-desktop-session/yakkety, unity8/vivid, unity8/xenial, unity8/yakkety)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Bad merges (unity8/yakkety). Destination version 0.6.0+16.10.20160609-0ubuntu1 is missing from changelog (unity-system-compositor/yakkety). Failed to build (ubuntu-system-settings/yakkety). Successfully built (ubuntu-system-settings/vivid, ubuntu-system-settings/xenial, unity-system-compositor/vivid, unity-system-compositor/xenial, unity8/vivid, unity8/xenial)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Wellark bregma, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1716 Preparing packages
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: The label is not fully displayed https://trello-attachments.s3.amazonaws.com/57923e87ea7b564b55dcf08c/1080x1920/aa7e12f5d78f1d4eb50fdc979c06feb2/screenshot20160726_151943231.png
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Failed to build (ubuntu-system-settings/yakkety). Successfully built (gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/vivid, gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/xenial, gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/yakkety, indicator-keyboard/vivid, indicator-keyboard/xenial, indicator-keyboard/yakkety, qtmir-gles/vivid, qtmir-gles/xenial, qtmir-gles/yakkety, qtmir/vivid, qtmir/xenial, qtmir/yakkety, qtubuntu-gles/vi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Wellark bregma, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1716 Currently building (indicator-network/vivid, indicator-network/xenial). Failed to build (indicator-network/yakkety)
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Yeah, it's a limitation in the scopes stuff itself, not in libertine-scope.
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Oh
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: How is that? I see other scopes can display messages, e.g. Photos scope's hint
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Basically, that landing just changes the name from "XApps" to "Desktop Apps".
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Or the Video scope, when there are no recorded videos available
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Hmm, not sure.  I didn't write that code, so I don't fully understand it.  But I do know it's been in previous versions of the scope and I was told it's a limitation.
<ChrisTownsend> larryprice: Any ideas why the libertine scope hint is truncated? ^^^^^ https://trello-attachments.s3.amazonaws.com/57923e87ea7b564b55dcf08c/1080x1920/aa7e12f5d78f1d4eb50fdc979c06feb2/screenshot20160726_151943231.png
<larryprice> ChrisTownsend, i think that's a new issue - i don't have the same problem in the store scope
<ChrisTownsend> larryprice: New issue as in an issue with libertine-scope or the scopes API?   I've noticed this issue in previous versions of libertine-scope as well...
<larryprice> ChrisTownsend, i want to say that it has been exacerbated by recent upstream changes
<larryprice> ChrisTownsend, i can look into making it less dumb
<ChrisTownsend> larryprice: Ok, thanks.
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: So, we will look into it why this is occurring.  Are you going to block the landing because of this?
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Should we? What do you think?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- awe, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1718 Preparing packages
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: I've noticed the behavior before and I know this landing doesn't touch that code, so I think it's a problem that has been there.  In my opinion, we land this and try to fix that in a subsequent landing.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- awe, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1718 Job cancelled by awe!
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Ok, I'm fine with that
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Ok, cool, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1698 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- awe, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1718 Ready to build
<Mirv> bzoltan: sil2100: Saviq: it looks like UITK/unity8/etc autopkgtests fail bad on yakkety since they are done in isolation and don't have (I guess) proposed while the silo builds get Qt 5.6 ABI dependenxy from proposed. Thus QA queue worthiness shouldbe done based on vivid + xenial autopkgtests.
<Saviq> ack
<Mirv> jibel: ^ you too. will be fixed once Kubuntu's packages are all green in proposed.
<jibel> Mirv, ok
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Is the OSK fix in silo 17?
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: What OSK fix?
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: OSK doesn't appear with the libertine-scope
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: It appeared with silo 17
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Sorry, I'm very confused.  Are you saying silo 17 somehow broke OSK?
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: I'm testing 61
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: And silo 17 == libertine landing
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: 17 is fine and approved
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Neither landing touches anything with OSK.
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: I installed gedit, and launched it from the scope, but the OSK doesn't show up
<bregma> rvr does it show up for *anything* including non-libertine apps?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Wellark bregma, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1716 Currently building (indicator-network/xenial). Failed to build (indicator-network/vivid, indicator-network/yakkety)
<rvr> bregma: Yes, e.g. search in the scope works
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Did you create a container or are you using Puritine?
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: I created a container
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Did you create one before or after installing silo 17?
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: This is a fresh flash for silo 61
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: No silo 17 packages installed
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Ok, then yes, silo 17 fixes that.  I forgot:)
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: silo 17 fixes and issue where the stable overlay PPA was not added to the container which rendered OSK not working.
<ChrisTownsend> s/and/an
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Hence the reason for that "Hotfix":)
<ogra_> this is really not the weather for hot fixes ...
<ogra_> do cold fixes instead !
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Ok
<rvr> ogra_: lol
<ogra_> :)
<bregma> all my fixes are cool
<ChrisTownsend> ogra_: Oh my, indeed!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1713 Currently building (kservice/yakkety). Dependency wait (baloo-kf5/yakkety, frameworkintegration/yakkety, kactivities-kf5/yakkety, kactivities-stats/yakkety, kbookmarks/yakkety, kcmutils/yakkety, kdeclarative/yakkety, kded/yakkety, kdelibs4support/yakkety, kdesignerplugin/yakkety, kdesu/yakkety, kdewebkit/yakkety, kemoticons/yakkety, khtml/yakkety, kiconthemes/yakkety, kinit/yakke
<Saviq> Mirv, re: Qt 5.6.1, shouldn't dependencies pull new Qt in, btw?
<Saviq> even in the isolated autopkgtest runs
<Mirv> Saviq: well yes if Qt was in release pocket, but on purpose (if I recall correctly) silos run their autopkgtests without archive proposed
<Mirv> which usually works better than with, but it's almost like it should be selectable based on the lesser evil at the time
<Saviq> Mirv, sure, but it resolves dependencies as appropriate IIUC, so if a package from proposed is in the dependency chain, it will be pulled in (I thought)
<Saviq> but maybe I'm wrong, is all
<Mirv> Saviq: no I think it's either or, and it was the other way around in the past which caused other problems when archive proposed messed things up for autopkgtests
<Saviq> sure, understood
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Wellark bregma, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1716 Failed to build (indicator-network/vivid, indicator-network/yakkety). Successfully built (indicator-network/xenial)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- awe, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1718 Diff missing (network-manager/vivid, network-manager/xenial). Ready to build (network-manager/yakkety)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1698 Needs rebuild due to new commits (compiz/yakkety). Successfully built (bamf/yakkety, unity/yakkety)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1698 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1713 Dependency wait (baloo-kf5/yakkety, frameworkintegration/yakkety, kactivities-kf5/yakkety, kactivities-stats/yakkety, kbookmarks/yakkety, kcmutils/yakkety, kdeclarative/yakkety, kded/yakkety, kdelibs4support/yakkety, kdesignerplugin/yakkety, kdesu/yakkety, kdewebkit/yakkety, kemoticons/yakkety, khtml/yakkety, kiconthemes/yakkety, kinit/yakkety, kio/yakkety, kjsembed/yakkety, kmed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1698 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Successfully built
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Ok, just verified that the OSK didn't appear before. Silo 61 approved.
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Ok, thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1701 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 vivid/mir: Failed to download DSC file https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-036/+files/mir_0.24.0+15.04.20160726.1-0ubuntu1.dsc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1698 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1713 Currently building (kdesu/yakkety, kemoticons/yakkety, kiconthemes/yakkety, kjsembed/yakkety, kpeople/yakkety). Dependency wait (baloo-kf5/yakkety, frameworkintegration/yakkety, kactivities-kf5/yakkety, kactivities-stats/yakkety, kbookmarks/yakkety, kcmutils/yakkety, kdeclarative/yakkety, kded/yakkety, kdelibs4support/yakkety, kdesignerplugin/yakkety, kdewebkit/yakkety, khtml/yak
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1713 Dependency wait (baloo-kf5/yakkety, frameworkintegration/yakkety, kactivities-kf5/yakkety, kactivities-stats/yakkety, kbookmarks/yakkety, kcmutils/yakkety, kdeclarative/yakkety, kded/yakkety, kdelibs4support/yakkety, kdesignerplugin/yakkety, kdewebkit/yakkety, khtml/yakkety, kinit/yakkety, kio/yakkety, kmediaplayer/yakkety, knewstuff/yakkety, knotifyconfig/yakkety, kparts/yakkety
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1713 Dependency wait (baloo-kf5/yakkety, frameworkintegration/yakkety, kactivities-kf5/yakkety, kactivities-stats/yakkety, kbookmarks/yakkety, kcmutils/yakkety, kdeclarative/yakkety, kded/yakkety, kdelibs4support/yakkety, kdesignerplugin/yakkety, kdewebkit/yakkety, khtml/yakkety, kinit/yakkety, kio/yakkety, kmediaplayer/yakkety, knewstuff/yakkety, knotifyconfig/yakkety, kparts/yakkety
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1698 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jhodapp, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1695 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Needs rebuild due to new commits (ubuntu-touch-session/yakkety). Ready to build (lightdm/vivid, lightdm/xenial, lightdm/yakkety). Successfully built (ubuntu-touch-session/vivid, ubuntu-touch-session/xenial, unity8-desktop-session/vivid, unity8-desktop-session/xenial, unity8-desktop-session/yakkety, unity8/vivid, unity8/xenial, unity8/yakkety)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Failed to build (ubuntu-system-settings/yakkety). Successfully built (gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/vivid, gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/xenial, gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/yakkety, indicator-keyboard/vivid, indicator-keyboard/xenial, indicator-keyboard/yakkety, qtmir-gles/vivid, qtmir-gles/xenial, qtmir-gles/yakkety, qtmir/vivid, qtmir/xenial, qtmir/yakkety, qtubuntu-gles/vi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1713 Dependency wait (baloo-kf5/yakkety, frameworkintegration/yakkety, kactivities-kf5/yakkety, kactivities-stats/yakkety, kbookmarks/yakkety, kcmutils/yakkety, kdeclarative/yakkety, kded/yakkety, kdelibs4support/yakkety, kdesignerplugin/yakkety, kdewebkit/yakkety, khtml/yakkety, kinit/yakkety, kio/yakkety, kmediaplayer/yakkety, knewstuff/yakkety, knotifyconfig/yakkety, kparts/yakkety
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1696 Bad merges (ubuntu-system-settings/yakkety). Successfully built (ubuntu-system-settings/vivid, ubuntu-system-settings/xenial)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1696 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1713 Currently building (kxmlgui/yakkety). Dependency wait (baloo-kf5/yakkety, frameworkintegration/yakkety, kactivities-kf5/yakkety, kactivities-stats/yakkety, kbookmarks/yakkety, kcmutils/yakkety, kdeclarative/yakkety, kded/yakkety, kdelibs4support/yakkety, kdesignerplugin/yakkety, kdewebkit/yakkety, khtml/yakkety, kinit/yakkety, kio/yakkety, kmediaplayer/yakkety, knewstuff/yakkety,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Bad merges (unity/yakkety). Currently building (unity/xenial). Dependency wait (hud/vivid, unity/vivid). Destination version 0.1+16.04.20160504-0ubuntu1 is missing from changelog (indicator-display/yakkety). Destination version 12.10.2+16.04.20160502.1-0ubuntu1 is missing from changelog (indicator-sound/yakkety). Destination version 12.10.5+16.04.20160412-0ubuntu3 is m
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1713 Dependency wait (baloo-kf5/yakkety, frameworkintegration/yakkety, kactivities-kf5/yakkety, kactivities-stats/yakkety, kbookmarks/yakkety, kcmutils/yakkety, kdeclarative/yakkety, kded/yakkety, kdelibs4support/yakkety, kdesignerplugin/yakkety, kdewebkit/yakkety, khtml/yakkety, kinit/yakkety, kio/yakkety, kmediaplayer/yakkety, knewstuff/yakkety, knotifyconfig/yakkety, kparts/yakkety
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Bad merges (unity/yakkety). Dependency wait (hud/vivid, unity/vivid). Destination version 0.1+16.04.20160504-0ubuntu1 is missing from changelog (indicator-display/yakkety). Destination version 12.10.2+16.04.20160502.1-0ubuntu1 is missing from changelog (indicator-sound/yakkety). Destination version 12.10.5+16.04.20160412-0ubuntu3 is missing from changelog (indicator-se
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1719 Preparing packages
<robru> bdmurray: ok, I pushed some fixes, please approve my MP!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1696 Currently building (ubuntu-system-settings/vivid, ubuntu-system-settings/xenial). Failed to build (ubuntu-system-settings/yakkety)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1696 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1719 Currently building (gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/yakkety, indicator-datetime/vivid, indicator-datetime/xenial, indicator-datetime/yakkety, ubuntu-system-settings/vivid, ubuntu-system-settings/xenial, ubuntu-system-settings/yakkety). Failed to build (ubuntu-push/vivid, ubuntu-push/xenial, ubuntu-push/yakkety). Successfully built (gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/vivid). Uploading buil
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1719 Currently building (indicator-datetime/vivid, indicator-datetime/xenial, indicator-datetime/yakkety, ubuntu-system-settings/vivid, ubuntu-system-settings/xenial). Failed to build (ubuntu-push/vivid, ubuntu-push/xenial, ubuntu-push/yakkety, ubuntu-system-settings/yakkety). Successfully built (gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/vivid, gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/xenial, gsettings-ubuntu
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1719 Currently building (ubuntu-system-settings/vivid, ubuntu-system-settings/xenial). Failed to build (indicator-datetime/xenial, ubuntu-push/vivid, ubuntu-push/xenial, ubuntu-push/yakkety, ubuntu-system-settings/yakkety). Successfully built (gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/vivid, gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/xenial, gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/yakkety, indicator-datetime/vivid, indi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1696 Currently building (ubuntu-system-settings/vivid, ubuntu-system-settings/xenial). Failed to build (ubuntu-system-settings/yakkety)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1719 Failed to build (indicator-datetime/xenial, ubuntu-push/vivid, ubuntu-push/xenial, ubuntu-push/yakkety, ubuntu-system-settings/yakkety). Successfully built (gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/vivid, gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/xenial, gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/yakkety, indicator-datetime/vivid, indicator-datetime/yakkety, ubuntu-system-settings/vivid, ubuntu-system-settings/xenia
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1696 Failed to build (ubuntu-system-settings/yakkety). Successfully built (ubuntu-system-settings/vivid, ubuntu-system-settings/xenial)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1713 Dependency wait (baloo-kf5/yakkety, frameworkintegration/yakkety, kactivities-kf5/yakkety, kactivities-stats/yakkety, kcmutils/yakkety, kdeclarative/yakkety, kded/yakkety, kdelibs4support/yakkety, kdesignerplugin/yakkety, kdewebkit/yakkety, khtml/yakkety, kinit/yakkety, kio/yakkety, kmediaplayer/yakkety, knewstuff/yakkety, knotifyconfig/yakkety, kparts/yakkety, kross/yakkety, kru
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1720 Failed to build
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-07-27
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 QA Signoff: N/A
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Destination version 0.1+16.04.20160504-0ubuntu1 is missing from changelog (indicator-display/yakkety). Destination version 12.10.2+16.04.20160502.1-0ubuntu1 is missing from changelog (indicator-sound/yakkety). Destination version 12.10.5+16.04.20160412-0ubuntu3 is missing from changelog (indicator-session/yakkety). Failed to build (unity/yakkety, update-notifier/yakket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1719 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1719 Currently building (ubuntu-push/vivid). Failed to build (indicator-datetime/xenial, ubuntu-push/xenial, ubuntu-push/yakkety). PPA/bzr version mismatch (ubuntu-system-settings/yakkety). Successfully built (gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/vivid, gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/xenial, gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/yakkety, indicator-datetime/vivid, indicator-datetime/yakkety, ubuntu-sys
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1719 Currently building (indicator-datetime/vivid, indicator-datetime/xenial, indicator-datetime/yakkety, ubuntu-system-settings/vivid, ubuntu-system-settings/xenial, ubuntu-system-settings/yakkety). Failed to build (ubuntu-push/vivid, ubuntu-push/yakkety). Successfully built (gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/vivid, gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/xenial, gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/yakke
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1719 Currently building (indicator-datetime/vivid, ubuntu-system-settings/vivid, ubuntu-system-settings/xenial). Failed to build (ubuntu-push/vivid, ubuntu-push/yakkety, ubuntu-system-settings/yakkety). Successfully built (gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/vivid, gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/xenial, gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/yakkety, indicator-datetime/xenial, indicator-datetime/yakke
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1719 Failed to build (indicator-datetime/vivid, ubuntu-push/vivid, ubuntu-push/yakkety, ubuntu-system-settings/yakkety). Successfully built (gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/vivid, gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/xenial, gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/yakkety, indicator-datetime/xenial, indicator-datetime/yakkety, ubuntu-push/xenial, ubuntu-system-settings/vivid, ubuntu-system-settings/xenia
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1719 Preparing packages
<jamesh> hi.  For one of our silos, we've been running into bugs in the version of Boost in vivid that are looking like they might be impossible to work around.
<jamesh> I've been wondering whether it'd be possible to backport xenial's boost in a parallel installable fashion to stable-phone-overlay
<jamesh> with the understanding that the code linking to the new Boost would not also be linking to the old Boost (and vice versa)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1719 Currently building (indicator-datetime/vivid, indicator-datetime/xenial, indicator-datetime/yakkety, ubuntu-push/yakkety, ubuntu-system-settings/vivid, ubuntu-system-settings/xenial, ubuntu-system-settings/yakkety). Failed to build (ubuntu-push/xenial). Successfully built (gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/vivid, gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/xenial, gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/yakk
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1719 Currently building (indicator-datetime/vivid, ubuntu-system-settings/vivid, ubuntu-system-settings/xenial). Failed to build (ubuntu-push/xenial, ubuntu-system-settings/yakkety). Successfully built (gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/vivid, gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/xenial, gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/yakkety, indicator-datetime/xenial, ubuntu-push/vivid, ubuntu-push/yakkety). Upl
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1719 Failed to build (ubuntu-push/xenial, ubuntu-system-settings/yakkety). Successfully built (gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/vivid, gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/xenial, gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/yakkety, indicator-datetime/vivid, indicator-datetime/xenial, indicator-datetime/yakkety, ubuntu-push/vivid, ubuntu-push/yakkety, ubuntu-system-settings/vivid, ubuntu-system-settings/xenia
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Wellark, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1708 Merging
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Destination version 0.1+16.04.20160504-0ubuntu1 is missing from changelog (indicator-display/yakkety). Destination version 12.10.2+16.04.20160502.1-0ubuntu1 is missing from changelog (indicator-sound/yakkety). Destination version 12.10.5+16.04.20160412-0ubuntu3 is missing from changelog (indicator-session/yakkety). Failed to build (unity/yakkety, update-notifier/yakket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Wellark bregma, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1716 Failed to build (indicator-network/vivid). Needs rebuild due to new commits (indicator-network/yakkety). Successfully built (indicator-network/xenial)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1701 Publishing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1701 Proposed pocket (libertine-scope/yakkety). Release pocket (libertine-scope/vivid, libertine-scope/xenial)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1713 Dependency wait (baloo-kf5/yakkety, frameworkintegration/yakkety, kactivities-kf5/yakkety, kactivities-stats/yakkety, kcmutils/yakkety, kdeclarative/yakkety, kded/yakkety, kdelibs4support/yakkety, kdesignerplugin/yakkety, kdewebkit/yakkety, khtml/yakkety, kinit/yakkety, kio/yakkety, kmediaplayer/yakkety, knewstuff/yakkety, knotifyconfig/yakkety, kparts/yakkety, kross/yakkety, kru
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Currently building (ubuntu-system-settings/xenial). Failed to build (ubuntu-system-settings/yakkety). Successfully built (gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/vivid, gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/xenial, gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/yakkety, indicator-keyboard/vivid, indicator-keyboard/xenial, indicator-keyboard/yakkety, qtmir-gles/vivid, qtmir-gles/xenial, qtmir-gles/yakkety, qtmir/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1704 Needs building (qtbase-opensource-src/vivid). Successfully built (qtbase-opensource-src-gles/vivid, qtquickcontrols-opensource-src/vivid)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1709 Merging
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Failed to build (ubuntu-system-settings/yakkety). Successfully built (gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/vivid, gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/xenial, gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/yakkety, indicator-keyboard/vivid, indicator-keyboard/xenial, indicator-keyboard/yakkety, qtmir-gles/vivid, qtmir-gles/xenial, qtmir-gles/yakkety, qtmir/vivid, qtmir/xenial, qtmir/yakkety, qtubuntu-gles/vi
<jamesh> sil2100: hi.  Could I trouble you for some advice on one of the landings I'm attempting?  We're having some problems with the version of Boost in vivid
<sil2100> jamesh: hey! What's up?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1701 Merging
<jamesh> sil2100: we've been running into what looks like a data race with Boost 1.55: it is causing the tests on arm64 to fail, and shows up as an uninitialised read under valgrind on x86
<jamesh> sil2100: I know that patching Boost would be quite invasive in the overlay PPA, so I was wondering whether it would make sense to have a backport of 1.58 (the version in Xenial) available in parallel
<jamesh> this is for the new storage-framework code, so the executables linking with this library likely wouldn't be linking with any code depending on libraries linked to 1.55
<sil2100> hmm
<sil2100> jamesh: give me a moment, need to finish something and then I'll try to think about this a bit more
<jamesh> okay
<koza> trainguards, hey is it normal that the ubuntu system settings fails on yakkety for powerpc? do you know anything about it?
<Mirv> koza: powerpc only? not really, but we can try to rerun it in case if it's a random failure.
<koza> Mirv, some test are failing not only for me but for everyone now as I see it
<koza> Mirv, I did rerun my stuff yesterday evening but same effect nevertheless would you think how bad it would be to proceed with releasing anyway [who could use powerpc?]
<koza> Mirv, after a short thinking try to kick my silo again into the building mode, it is silo 60 :-)
<Mirv> koza: you're correct that we don't have much powerpc users, but the archives would block its migration to release pocket if there's a failure on architecture where there wasn't before. but you could disable the tests for powerpc only
<koza> Mirv, understand, will talk to u-s-s guys once they are online to sort this out for me and everyone else I suppose
<jibel> rvr, davmor2 I filed bug 1606816, if you have any comment to add
<ubot5> bug 1606816 in Bileto "Lock silos marked ready for QA" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1606816
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Wellark bregma, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1716 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Wellark bregma, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1716 Failed to build (indicator-network/vivid). PPA/bzr version mismatch (indicator-network/yakkety). Successfully built (indicator-network/xenial)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Wellark bregma, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1716 Currently building (indicator-network/vivid, indicator-network/xenial). Failed to build (indicator-network/yakkety)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1715 Ready to build (qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles/vivid, qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles/xenial, qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles/yakkety, qtdeclarative-opensource-src/xenial, qtdeclarative-opensource-src/yakkety). Successfully built (qtdeclarative-opensource-src/vivid)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1713 Chroot problem (kactivities-stats/yakkety). Dependency wait (baloo-kf5/yakkety, frameworkintegration/yakkety, kactivities-kf5/yakkety, kcmutils/yakkety, kdeclarative/yakkety, kded/yakkety, kdelibs4support/yakkety, kdesignerplugin/yakkety, kdewebkit/yakkety, khtml/yakkety, kinit/yakkety, kio/yakkety, kmediaplayer/yakkety, knewstuff/yakkety, knotifyconfig/yakkety, kparts/yakkety, k
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1696 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Wellark bregma, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1716 Failed to build (indicator-network/yakkety). Successfully built (indicator-network/vivid, indicator-network/xenial)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings: Failed to commit https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/ubuntu-system-settings/one-xvfb. You must supply either a Commit Message on your MP, or a custom debian/changelog entry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx pete-woods morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1651 Bad merges (ubuntu-system-settings/yakkety). Needs rebuild due to new commits (indicator-network/yakkety). Successfully built (indicator-network/vivid, indicator-network/xenial, ubuntu-settings-components/vivid, ubuntu-settings-components/xenial, ubuntu-settings-components/yakkety, ubuntu-system-settings/vivid, ubuntu-system-settings/xenial)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1705 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1613 Merging
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1705 vivid/bluez: Failed to build source package
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx pete-woods morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1651 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1721 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1705 Diff missing (bluez/vivid, bluez/xenial). Ready to build (bluez/yakkety)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1696 Failed to build (ubuntu-system-settings/vivid, ubuntu-system-settings/xenial). Needs rebuild due to new commits (ubuntu-system-settings/yakkety)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Bad merges (unity8/yakkety). Destination version 0.6.0+16.10.20160609-0ubuntu1 is missing from changelog (unity-system-compositor/yakkety). Needs rebuild due to new commits (ubuntu-system-settings/yakkety). Successfully built (ubuntu-system-settings/vivid, ubuntu-system-settings/xenial, unity-system-compositor/vivid, unity-system-compositor/xenial, unity8/vivid, unity8/xenial)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1620 Needs rebuild due to new commits (ubuntu-system-settings/yakkety). Successfully built (aethercast/vivid, aethercast/xenial, aethercast/yakkety, ubuntu-system-settings/vivid, ubuntu-system-settings/xenial)
<jibel> bzoltan, Saviq can you check what's going on with https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/ticket-1604/landing-019-yakkety/excuses.html
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1723 Preparing packages
<bzoltan> jibel:  no need to check :) i know what is going on
<bzoltan> jibel: Saviq:  it's because stuff in silo depend on proposed (Qt 5.6) while the autopkgtests have proposed disabled
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1719 Failed to build (ubuntu-push/xenial). Needs rebuild due to new commits (ubuntu-system-settings/yakkety). Successfully built (gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/vivid, gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/xenial, gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/yakkety, indicator-datetime/vivid, indicator-datetime/xenial, indicator-datetime/yakkety, ubuntu-push/vivid, ubuntu-push/yakkety, ubuntu-system-settings/
<jibel> bzoltan, what changed in the silo and why did it pass a week ago?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1723 Failed to build (qtsystems-opensource-src/yakkety). Ready to build (qtsystems-opensource-src/vivid, qtsystems-opensource-src/xenial)
<jamesh> sil2100: have a chance to think about the boost issue?
<bzoltan> jibel:  if you look at the build logs of the UITK on Yakketi - https://launchpadlibrarian.net/275107970/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-amd64.ubuntu-ui-toolkit_1.3.2030+16.10.20160726.2_BUILDING.txt.gz You will see that it was built against the 5.6.1 Qt from the yakketi-proposed. Because the silos have proposed enabeld. Once the UITK was built with a certain version it will need the same version runtime too. the 5.6.1 Qt went to proposed last week. Once it
<bzoltan> lands in Yakketi the autopkgtests will be fine again.
<bzoltan> Mirv:  is that correct ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Needs rebuild due to new commits (ubuntu-system-settings/yakkety). Successfully built (gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/vivid, gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/xenial, gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/yakkety, indicator-keyboard/vivid, indicator-keyboard/xenial, indicator-keyboard/yakkety, qtmir-gles/vivid, qtmir-gles/xenial, qtmir-gles/yakkety, qtmir/vivid, qtmir/xenial, qtmir/yakkety,
<sil2100> jamesh: not yet, finalizing OTA-12 release
<jibel> bzoltan, so if the silo had not been modified 2 days ago and rebuilt it would be fine
<jgdx> Saviq, it always only failed for ppc on yakketi? I don't recall
<bzoltan> jibel:  no, it would not be fine, because the namespace changes made AP tests confused. The AP tests of the weather and address apps needed the UITK namespace to be adjusted. But yes... we are shooting at a moving target :)  It is the case even with the comperative AP tests... you make a reference test run today and then you run a silo test tomorrow. the difference can be because the silo _OR_ because the base has moved forward. That happens all the
<bzoltan> time.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1713 Dependency wait (baloo-kf5/yakkety, frameworkintegration/yakkety, kactivities-kf5/yakkety, kactivities-stats/yakkety, kcmutils/yakkety, kdeclarative/yakkety, kded/yakkety, kdelibs4support/yakkety, kdesignerplugin/yakkety, kdewebkit/yakkety, khtml/yakkety, kinit/yakkety, kmediaplayer/yakkety, knewstuff/yakkety, knotifyconfig/yakkety, kparts/yakkety, kross/yakkety, krunner/yakkety,
 * bzoltan is not a mean little troll to do the way it is done :)
<Mirv> bzoltan: jibel: yes as I explained yesterday, silos build with yakkety-proposed and get Qt 5.6 dependency from there, but autopkgtests run without yakkety-proposed so fail to fetch the dependencies. it would be ok if landed to yakkety-proposed, and silo tests (for affected Qt version specific depending packages like Unity 8, UITK) will be ok once Qt 5.6 + KDE migrate to release pocket
<sil2100> jamesh: ok, done - so I suppose it could be done, wouldn't be the first release where we have two active versions of libboost
<sil2100> jamesh: but I'm worried that it could cause additional confusion
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx pete-woods morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1651 Currently building (ubuntu-system-settings/vivid). Diff missing (ubuntu-settings-components/vivid, ubuntu-settings-components/xenial, ubuntu-settings-components/yakkety). Failed to build (ubuntu-system-settings/yakkety). Needs rebuild due to new commits (indicator-network/yakkety). Successfully built (indicator-network/vivid, indicator-network/xenial, ubuntu-system-set
<jamesh> sil2100: The main reason I bring up the possibility of shipping a second version of Boost is that trying to patch 1.55 is potentially more risky
<Mirv> sil2100: OTA-12 \o/ if I switch back to ubuntu-touch/stable/meizu.en now, will I be updated to the meizu-pd automatically once OTA-12 is available or how do the redirections work?
<sil2100> Mirv: yes, the redirect is in place so flashing meizu.en will give you meizu-pd.en for turbo, same for existing users of meizu.en
<sil2100> jamesh: yeah, I guess, especially if the patch is non-trivial
<jamesh> A lot of the code is in the headers, so compatibiltiy testing would be difficult without rebuilding everything on top of it
<sil2100> jamesh: ok, let me take a look at that later today, if I won't find any obvious problems with this then we'll just do it
<sil2100> But just in case I would still do it through a silo
<jamesh> sil2100: I started looking at what would be needed to build 1.58 on vivid.  It will result in libraries that aren't binary compatible with the ones with the same soname on xenial (due to C++11 ABI change).  I'm not sure if that's a problem or not though
<jamesh> I only took a superficial look at this, since I didn't want to expend lots of effort on a solution that might be rejected
<sil2100> Once I'm back from the dentist errand I'll look into that myself, seeing if there might be issues with all this
<jamesh> okay, thanks.
<sil2100> brb
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1721 Currently building (ubuntu-system-settings/vivid). Failed to build (ubuntu-system-settings/yakkety). Successfully built (ubuntu-settings-components/vivid, ubuntu-settings-components/xenial, ubuntu-settings-components/yakkety). Uploading build (ubuntu-system-settings/xenial)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1698 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx pete-woods morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1651 Diff missing (ubuntu-settings-components/vivid, ubuntu-settings-components/xenial, ubuntu-settings-components/yakkety). Failed to build (ubuntu-system-settings/yakkety). Needs rebuild due to new commits (indicator-network/yakkety). Successfully built (indicator-network/vivid, indicator-network/xenial, ubuntu-system-settings/vivid, ubuntu-system-settings/xenial)
<Mirv> jgdx: timp pointed out that UITK does not actually use Quick Controls at all.. so if it's mostly your app and any others that use it instead of UITK (and normal Qt Quick), maybe the effect would not be too big?
<Mirv> qtquickcontrols has the four QML plugins controls, dialogs, extras and widgets that overlap with our UITK http://code.qt.io/cgit/qt/qtquickcontrols.git/tree/src
<jgdx> Mirv, okay, that's great. My assumption was they subclasses that stuff, but if not—less of an impact
<timp> the UITK components are "pure" qtquick, it does not depend on controls
<jgdx> good stuff. And I think most of our controls are UITK ones. So this will mainly affect the qt layouts plugin usage, which is minor
<Mirv> jgdx: also some of the components (TextField, TextArea) you mention in the test plan are in normal Qt Quick and in that qtquickcontrols-opensource-src .. but yes layouts plugin does come from there and I guess it's mainly the one some of our software is using?
<Mirv> jgdx: the safer the landing the better
<Mirv> jgdx: I guess it's still that Unity 8 and System Settings are the two actual users of layouts plugin, so those need to be checked
<timp> Mirv: actually, QtQuick has TextEdit and TextInput. Both UITK and Controls have TextField and TextArea.
<jgdx> timp, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/21124779/ :)
<timp> right, I was just checking that.
<timp> we use QtQuick.Layouts
<timp> but that's not part of QtQuick controsl
<timp> *controls
<Mirv> timp: it actually is, upstream is just confusing in its naming
<jgdx> timp, the usage still seems very minor
<Mirv> so ok UITK is affected (a bit) too
<timp> jgdx: we used it for the AdaptivePageLayout
<jgdx> timp, well, right, was just about to point that out
<jgdx> and I find that Telegram uses it, as well as the browser
<timp> http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qtquicklayouts-overview.html that is not part of Controls
<Mirv> timp: jgdx: just to complete the confusingess, they moved layouts to normal Qt Quick (qtdeclarative-oepnsource-src) in Qt 5.7, but that doesn't affect yet
<Mirv> timp: that's Qt 5.7 documentation :)
<timp> and layouts are not mentioned as a component of Controls here http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qtquickcontrols-index.html (but listed under Related info)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1721 Failed to build (ubuntu-system-settings/yakkety). Successfully built (ubuntu-settings-components/vivid, ubuntu-settings-components/xenial, ubuntu-settings-components/yakkety, ubuntu-system-settings/vivid, ubuntu-system-settings/xenial)
<timp> Mirv: oh. I didn't know that.
<Mirv> timp: the problem is that they have source package "qtquickcontrols-opensource-src" that has five modules inside of it: controls, dialogs, extras, layouts, widgets http://code.qt.io/cgit/qt/qtquickcontrols.git/tree/src?h=5.5
<Mirv> we only have Layouts on the images
<timp> Mirv, jgdx: but UITK has a dependency on qml-module-qtquick-layouts and no dependency on controls
<Mirv> so only qml-module-ubuntu-layouts usage needs to be tested
<timp> so the qml-module-qtquick-layouts os created from the controls source package?
<Mirv> timp: yes, because the source package likewise creates 5 different QML module binary packages..
<Mirv> timp: yes :(
<Mirv> timp: if you like more of this fun, consider that upstream "qtdeclarative-opensource-src" provides "libqt5quick5" and "libqt5qml5", while upstream "qtquick1-opensource-src" provides "libqt5declarative5".
<timp> Mirv: uhm.. that link for controls includes a directory called 'widgets'?
<timp> to make it extra confusing??
<Mirv> timp: yes, which is actually the "PrivateWidgets" module, not Widgets..
<timp> if QtQuick.Layouts changed that can affect all the apps that use AdaptivePageLayout
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1704 Successfully built
<timp> what are the changes to layouts? I don't see those in the changelog
<timp> maybe we are lucky
<Mirv> timp: jgdx: well well, if we check only Layouts changes since Qt 5.4.1 - after 2014-10-30  , http://code.qt.io/cgit/qt/qtquickcontrols.git/log/src/layouts?h=5.5 - there is a single crash fix and adding support for Layouts margins, and nothing else :D was that the feature you were wanting jgdx?
<Mirv> timp: yeah I was just checking since the highlights didn't list anything
<timp> with 'changelog' I was referring to http://code.qt.io/cgit/qt/qtquickcontrols.git/tree/dist/changes-5.5.1
<timp> 	Layouts: increase the default spacing on mobile platforms
<jgdx> Mirv, that's the feature I want, yes. :) It's really useful
<timp> ^I don't know if that could affect us
<Mirv> jgdx: lol. so that's the only things there is, adding a feature that is not used by anyone yet
<timp> it can't hurt to do some proper testing :)
<Mirv> no it won't hurt, it just revamps the test plan quite a lot
<jgdx> Mirv, it's not used because it's not there :p
<timp> bzoltan: ^perhaps we should run the full UITK test plan for changes in qtbase and qtquickcontrols?
<timp> bzoltan: so for https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1704
<bzoltan> timp:  that is possible. Do you want me to do that?
<bzoltan> timp: i will execute the test plan later.. now my USB port is busy with pocket pc tests
<timp> bzoltan: Yes, better safe than sorry.
<bzoltan> timp:  I am sorry anyway :)
<Mirv> thank you bzoltan :) timp is right.
<bzoltan> Mirv:  no probs... except that timp is right.. that is a problem :D
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1713 Dependency wait (kactivities-kf5/yakkety, kactivities-stats/yakkety, kcmutils/yakkety, kded/yakkety, kdelibs4support/yakkety, kdesignerplugin/yakkety, kdewebkit/yakkety, khtml/yakkety, kmediaplayer/yakkety, kross/yakkety, krunner/yakkety, ktexteditor/yakkety, plasma-framework/yakkety). Successfully built (attica-kf5/yakkety, baloo-kf5/yakkety, bluez-qt/yakkety, breeze-icons/yakke
<Wellark> trainguards: has there been a landing of qt5 recently to yakkety?
<Wellark> indicator-network builds fail on it constantly because of missing qdoc executable
<Wellark> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/275279234/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-amd64.indicator-network_0.8.0+16.10.20160727-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<Wellark> qdoc: could not exec '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qdoc': No such file or directory
<Wellark> qdoc is part of qtbase5-dev-tools
<Wellark> here is the ticket
<Wellark> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1716
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1713 Dependency wait (kactivities-kf5/yakkety, kactivities-stats/yakkety, kcmutils/yakkety, kded/yakkety, kdelibs4support/yakkety, kdesignerplugin/yakkety, kdewebkit/yakkety, khtml/yakkety, kmediaplayer/yakkety, kross/yakkety, krunner/yakkety, ktexteditor/yakkety, plasma-framework/yakkety). Successfully built (attica-kf5/yakkety, baloo-kf5/yakkety, bluez-qt/yakkety, breeze-icons/yakke
<Mirv> Wellark: yes, Qt 5.6.1 is in yakkety-proposed. qdoc moved to qttools5-dev-tools
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1698 Successfully built
<Saviq> jgdx, yeah we only saw it fail on yakkety ppc in this silo, started yesterday IIRC
<Saviq> jgdx, part of why we only use xvfb in autopkgtest, not in `make check` :/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1723 Diff missing (qtsystems-opensource-src/yakkety). Ready to build (qtsystems-opensource-src/vivid, qtsystems-opensource-src/xenial)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1476 Dependency wait (yade/yakkety). Failed to build (bino/yakkety, openscad/yakkety, ovito/yakkety, sleepyhead/yakkety, tulip/yakkety, vite/yakkety). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (itksnap/yakkety, sdrangelove/yakkety). Successfully built (goldencheetah/yakkety, libqglviewer/yakkety, mudlet/yakkety, qwtplot3d/yakkety)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Preparing packages
<jgdx> Saviq, what do you use instead?
<Saviq> jgdx, we don't run tests requiring graphics in make check at all
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1494 Abandoning ticket
<jgdx> Saviq, when are they run?
<Saviq> jgdx, for us - in CI, in silos and in proposed migration
<Saviq> jgdx, https://unity8-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/test-0-autopkgtest/
<jgdx> Saviq, how do you achieve headless execution of those tests if not with xvfb, is what I guess I'm asking :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1723 Generating diffs
<Saviq> jgdx, oh we are using xvfb, just not in `make check` - not during builds
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 yakkety/indicator-keyboard: Failed to download DSC file https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/indicator-keyboard_0.0.0+16.04.20151125-0ubuntu1.dsc
<jgdx> Saviq, hm, okay
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1723 Failed to build (qtsystems-opensource-src/vivid). Ready to build (qtsystems-opensource-src/xenial). Successfully built (qtsystems-opensource-src/yakkety)
<koza> trainguards, is there a chance to tell silo to publish also for yakkety instead just for xenial and vivid? I have a dput bluez in silo 37 however it needs adjustments
<koza> I do not have rights to use dput and my uploader is well... on holidays :-)
<Mirv> koza: the train claims it's already a triple silo https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/silo/037
<Mirv> koza: if you need the yakkety bluez be uploaded, you can put the sources on private-fileshare and we can dput them for you
<koza> Mirv, yeah the train does but the silo has packages just for v and x - I do not know ahat happened perhaps the upload for yakkety is missing. Anyways, Ill get you the packages :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Failed to build (ubuntu-system-settings/yakkety). Successfully built (gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/vivid, gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/xenial, gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/yakkety, indicator-keyboard/vivid, indicator-keyboard/xenial, indicator-keyboard/yakkety, qtmir-gles/vivid, qtmir-gles/xenial, qtmir-gles/yakkety, qtmir/vivid, qtmir/xenial, qtmir/yakkety, qtubuntu-gles/vi
<Saviq> jgdx, so what do we do? this is blocking our silo now :?
<koza> Mirv, I've delivered via email [that was faster] - it is src package so everything shall be there.
<koza> hope this works for you
<jgdx> Saviq, need to ask kenvandine whether or not he thinks this was introduced by us or something external. I recall him saying he landed the slotslayout changes, and they did not change ctest any.
<Mirv> koza: uploaded
<jgdx> if external, I have no other suggestion that to skip the tests for ppc ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<koza> Mirv, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1719 Preparing packages
<Wellark> Mirv: thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Wellark bregma, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1716 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1705 Diff missing (bluez/vivid, bluez/xenial). Needs rebuild due to new commits (bluez/yakkety)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1724 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1724 Ready to build
<Mirv> it's weird, I'm trying sudo system-image-cli -v --switch=ubuntu-touch/stable/meizu-pd.en but getting "sudo system-image-cli -v --switch=ubuntu-touch/stable/meizu-pd.en" even though I'm on rc-proposed (and it has the --switch ie -b 0)
<Mirv> any ideas?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1723 Ready to build (qtsystems-opensource-src/xenial). Successfully built (qtsystems-opensource-src/vivid, qtsystems-opensource-src/yakkety)
<kenvandine> Saviq, jgdx: that failure couldn't have been introduced by the slots layout branch
<kenvandine> the silo hadn't been merged yet
<kenvandine> so silo 60 didn't include it yesterday when it was failing
<kenvandine> it must have been something else that changed
<Mirv> maybe it's because the meizu now redirects to meizu-pd, and the stable channel of that has only now had its first release but I'm not yet in the phased update so I can't switch before sometime next 24h...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1713 Dependency wait (kactivities-kf5/yakkety, kactivities-stats/yakkety, kdelibs4support/yakkety, kdesignerplugin/yakkety, krunner/yakkety, plasma-framework/yakkety). Successfully built (attica-kf5/yakkety, baloo-kf5/yakkety, bluez-qt/yakkety, breeze-icons/yakkety, extra-cmake-modules/yakkety, frameworkintegration/yakkety, kapidox/yakkety, karchive/yakkety, kauth/yakkety, kbookmarks/
<Wellark> Mirv: could you review: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/indicator-network/fix_yakkety_build/+merge/301263
<Mirv> sil2100: jibel: I forgot to double confirm that yes staging bq-aquaris.en on krillin also works with image 40 and boots to unity8 after dist-upgrade
<kenvandine> Saviq, maybe include a branch that disables tests for powerpc in your silo?
<kenvandine> i wouldn't have any issue with that
<Mirv> Wellark: ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki dandrada, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1715 Diff missing (qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles/vivid, qtdeclarative-opensource-src/yakkety). Ready to build (qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles/xenial, qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles/yakkety, qtdeclarative-opensource-src/xenial). Successfully built (qtdeclarative-opensource-src/vivid)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Wellark bregma, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1716 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1719 Failed to build (ubuntu-system-settings/yakkety). Successfully built (gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/vivid, gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/xenial, gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/yakkety, indicator-datetime/vivid, indicator-datetime/xenial, indicator-datetime/yakkety, ubuntu-push/vivid, ubuntu-push/xenial, ubuntu-push/yakkety, ubuntu-system-settings/vivid, ubuntu-system-settings/xenia
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1722 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1722 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1713 Dependency wait (kactivities-kf5/yakkety, kactivities-stats/yakkety, kdelibs4support/yakkety, krunner/yakkety, plasma-framework/yakkety). Needs building (kdesignerplugin/yakkety). Successfully built (attica-kf5/yakkety, baloo-kf5/yakkety, bluez-qt/yakkety, breeze-icons/yakkety, extra-cmake-modules/yakkety, frameworkintegration/yakkety, kapidox/yakkety, karchive/yakkety, kauth/yak
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1705 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1705 Job cancelled by kzapalowicz!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1722 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1705 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1705 vivid/bluez: Failed to build source package
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1713 Dependency wait (kactivities-stats/yakkety, kdelibs4support/yakkety, krunner/yakkety, plasma-framework/yakkety). Successfully built (attica-kf5/yakkety, baloo-kf5/yakkety, bluez-qt/yakkety, breeze-icons/yakkety, extra-cmake-modules/yakkety, frameworkintegration/yakkety, kactivities-kf5/yakkety, kapidox/yakkety, karchive/yakkety, kauth/yakkety, kbookmarks/yakkety, kcmutils/yakkety
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1705 Diff missing (bluez/vivid, bluez/xenial). Needs rebuild due to new commits (bluez/yakkety)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1725 yakkety/sync-monitor: Failed to commit https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/sync-monitor/fix-1605122. You must supply either a Commit Message on your MP, or a custom debian/changelog entry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1725 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1722 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Destination version 0.1+16.04.20160504-0ubuntu1 is missing from changelog (indicator-display/yakkety). Destination version 12.10.2+16.04.20160502.1-0ubuntu1 is missing from changelog (indicator-sound/yakkety). Destination version 12.10.5+16.04.20160412-0ubuntu3 is missing from changelog (indicator-session/yakkety). Needs rebuild due to new commits (indicator-network/ya
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1725 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1725 yakkety/sync-monitor: Failed to commit https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/sync-monitor/fix-1605122. You must supply either a Commit Message on your MP, or a custom debian/changelog entry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Failed to build (ubuntu-system-settings/yakkety). Successfully built (gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/vivid, gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/xenial, gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/yakkety, indicator-keyboard/vivid, indicator-keyboard/xenial, indicator-keyboard/yakkety, qtmir-gles/vivid, qtmir-gles/xenial, qtmir-gles/yakkety, qtmir/vivid, qtmir/xenial, qtmir/yakkety, qtubuntu-gles/vi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1726 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Currently building (content-hub/vivid, content-hub/xenial, qtubuntu-gles/vivid, qtubuntu-gles/yakkety, qtubuntu/yakkety, ubuntu-app-launch/vivid, ubuntu-app-launch/xenial). Dependency wait (ubuntu-app-launch/yakkety). Failed to build (content-hub/yakkety, qtubuntu-gles/xenial, qtubuntu/vivid, qtubuntu/xenial)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1640 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1476 Failed to build (bino/yakkety, openscad/yakkety, ovito/yakkety, sleepyhead/yakkety, tulip/yakkety, vite/yakkety). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (itksnap/yakkety, sdrangelove/yakkety). Successfully built (goldencheetah/yakkety, libqglviewer/yakkety, mudlet/yakkety, qwtplot3d/yakkety, yade/yakkety)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Destination version 0.1+16.04.20160504-0ubuntu1 is missing from changelog (indicator-display/yakkety). Destination version 12.10.2+16.04.20160502.1-0ubuntu1 is missing from changelog (indicator-sound/yakkety). Destination version 12.10.5+16.04.20160412-0ubuntu3 is missing from changelog (indicator-session/yakkety). Needs rebuild due to new commits (indicator-network/ya
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1724 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1725 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Currently building (content-hub/vivid, content-hub/xenial, ubuntu-app-launch/xenial). Failed to build (content-hub/yakkety, qtubuntu-gles/vivid, qtubuntu-gles/xenial, qtubuntu-gles/yakkety, qtubuntu/vivid, qtubuntu/xenial, qtubuntu/yakkety, ubuntu-app-launch/yakkety). Successfully built (ubuntu-app-launch/vivid)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1640 Currently building (content-hub/vivid, content-hub/xenial). Failed to build (content-hub/yakkety)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1726 Dependency wait (ubuntu-app-launch/yakkety). Failed to build (ubuntu-app-launch/vivid, ubuntu-app-launch/xenial)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1725 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1354 Proposed pocket (akonadi/yakkety, analitza/yakkety, appmenu-qt5/yakkety, calibre/yakkety, ciborium/yakkety, fcitx-qt5/yakkety, frameworkintegration/yakkety, gammaray/yakkety, gcin/yakkety, gsettings-qt/yakkety, hime/yakkety, kdeclarative/yakkety, kwin/yakkety, libqtxdg/yakkety, lxqt-qtplugin/yakkety, maliit-framework/yakkety, musescore/yakkety, plasma-framework/yakkety, pyqt5/yak
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/810 Currently building (qtbase-opensource-src-gles/xenial). Dependency wait (qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles/xenial). Failed to build (gammaray/xenial, gcin/xenial, hime/xenial). Ready to build (qtmir-gles/xenial, qtubuntu-gles/xenial, ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles/xenial). Successfully built (akonadi/xenial, analitza/xenial, appmenu-qt5/xenial, calibre/xenial, ciborium/xenial, fcitx-qt5/xe
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Failed to build (content-hub/yakkety, qtubuntu-gles/vivid, qtubuntu-gles/xenial, qtubuntu-gles/yakkety, qtubuntu/vivid, qtubuntu/xenial, qtubuntu/yakkety, ubuntu-app-launch/yakkety). Successfully built (content-hub/vivid, content-hub/xenial, ubuntu-app-launch/vivid, ubuntu-app-launch/xenial)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1725 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/810 Currently building (akonadi/xenial, analitza/xenial, kwin/xenial, libqtxdg/xenial, musescore/xenial, qtbase-opensource-src-gles/xenial). Dependency wait (qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles/xenial). Failed to build (gammaray/xenial, gcin/xenial, hime/xenial, lxqt-qtplugin/xenial). Needs building (appmenu-qt5/xenial). Ready to build (qtmir-gles/xenial, qtubuntu-gles/xenial, ubuntu-ui-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1640 Failed to build (content-hub/yakkety). Successfully built (content-hub/vivid, content-hub/xenial)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Currently building (content-hub/vivid, content-hub/xenial, qtubuntu-gles/yakkety). Dependency wait (qtubuntu-gles/vivid, qtubuntu-gles/xenial, qtubuntu/vivid, qtubuntu/xenial, qtubuntu/yakkety). Failed to build (content-hub/yakkety, ubuntu-app-launch/yakkety). Successfully built (ubuntu-app-launch/vivid, ubuntu-app-launch/xenial)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1726 Failed to build (ubuntu-app-launch/vivid, ubuntu-app-launch/xenial). Needs rebuild due to new commits (ubuntu-app-launch/yakkety)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1726 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1643 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1643 yakkety/account-polld: Failed to commit https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/account-polld/account-polld-caldav. You must supply either a Commit Message on your MP, or a custom debian/changelog entry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1643 Needs rebuild due to new commits (sync-monitor/yakkety). Ready to build (account-polld/vivid, account-polld/xenial, account-polld/yakkety). Successfully built (sync-monitor/vivid, sync-monitor/xenial)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1713 Dependency wait (krunner/yakkety). Successfully built (attica-kf5/yakkety, baloo-kf5/yakkety, bluez-qt/yakkety, breeze-icons/yakkety, extra-cmake-modules/yakkety, frameworkintegration/yakkety, kactivities-kf5/yakkety, kactivities-stats/yakkety, kapidox/yakkety, karchive/yakkety, kauth/yakkety, kbookmarks/yakkety, kcmutils/yakkety, kcodecs/yakkety, kcompletion/yakkety, kconfig/yak
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/810 Currently building (akonadi/xenial, analitza/xenial, kwin/xenial, qtbase-opensource-src-gles/xenial). Dependency wait (qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles/xenial). Failed to build (gammaray/xenial, gcin/xenial, hime/xenial, lxqt-qtplugin/xenial). Needs building (libqtxdg/xenial). Ready to build (qtmir-gles/xenial, qtubuntu-gles/xenial, ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles/xenial). Successfully bui
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Currently building (content-hub/vivid, content-hub/xenial, qtubuntu-gles/vivid, qtubuntu-gles/xenial, qtubuntu/vivid, qtubuntu/xenial). Dependency wait (qtubuntu-gles/yakkety, qtubuntu/yakkety). Failed to build (ubuntu-app-launch/yakkety). Needs rebuild due to new commits (content-hub/yakkety). Successfully built (ubuntu-app-launch/vivid, ubuntu-app-launch/xenial)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1643 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1726 Currently building (ubuntu-app-launch/xenial). Dependency wait (ubuntu-app-launch/yakkety). Failed to build (ubuntu-app-launch/vivid)
<robru> jamesh: you need to ping "trainguards" to get a timely response
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Wellark bregma, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1716 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/810 Currently building (kwin/xenial, libqtxdg/xenial, qtbase-opensource-src-gles/xenial). Dependency wait (qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles/xenial). Failed to build (gammaray/xenial, gcin/xenial, hime/xenial, lxqt-qtplugin/xenial). Ready to build (qtmir-gles/xenial, qtubuntu-gles/xenial, ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles/xenial). Successfully built (akonadi/xenial, analitza/xenial, appmenu-qt5/x
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Currently building (content-hub/vivid, content-hub/xenial). Dependency wait (qtubuntu-gles/vivid, qtubuntu-gles/xenial, qtubuntu-gles/yakkety, qtubuntu/vivid, qtubuntu/xenial, qtubuntu/yakkety). Failed to build (content-hub/yakkety, ubuntu-app-launch/yakkety). Successfully built (ubuntu-app-launch/vivid, ubuntu-app-launch/xenial)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Failed to build (ubuntu-system-settings/yakkety). Needs rebuild due to new commits (unity8/yakkety). Successfully built (gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/vivid, gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/xenial, gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/yakkety, indicator-keyboard/vivid, indicator-keyboard/xenial, indicator-keyboard/yakkety, qtmir-gles/vivid, qtmir-gles/xenial, qtmir-gles/yakkety, qtmir/v
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/810 Currently building (qtbase-opensource-src-gles/xenial). Dependency wait (qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles/xenial). Failed to build (gammaray/xenial, gcin/xenial, hime/xenial, lxqt-qtplugin/xenial). Ready to build (qtmir-gles/xenial, qtubuntu-gles/xenial, ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles/xenial). Successfully built (akonadi/xenial, analitza/xenial, appmenu-qt5/xenial, calibre/xenial, ciboriu
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Dependency wait (qtubuntu-gles/vivid, qtubuntu-gles/xenial, qtubuntu-gles/yakkety, qtubuntu/vivid, qtubuntu/xenial, qtubuntu/yakkety). Failed to build (content-hub/yakkety, ubuntu-app-launch/yakkety). Needs building (content-hub/vivid, content-hub/xenial). Successfully built (ubuntu-app-launch/vivid, ubuntu-app-launch/xenial)
<robru> alright alright alright! Who's ready for a bileto rollout!
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? Use JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known issues: bileto rollout in progress, some disruption of ticket statuses may occur
<robru> Laney: eh, that publish you did looks hung, I'm going to kill it
<Laney> 'k
<robru> Laney: I guess you should just copy the packages manually, I'm taking jenkins offline for a rollout
<Laney> can't I re-run it after?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1698 Job cancelled
<Laney> (after the rollout)
<robru> Laney: yeah, I just assumed you wouldn't want to wait
<Laney> robru: I'm not in a hurry, there's a freeze on anyway
<robru> Laney: ok cool, shouldn't be too long, maybe half an hour to an hour
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Job cancelled
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1720 Merging to trunk
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1728 yakkety/unity8: Failed to commit https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/flick-speed-tuning. You must supply either a Commit Message on your MP, or a custom debian/changelog entry
<robru> Laney: ok, actually you should be able to hit publish now
<Laney> robru: righto
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Preparing packages
<Laney> robru: I think it has hung again
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Job cancelled by saviq!
<robru> Laney: indeed
<robru> Laney: try it again with DEBUG checked
<Laney> ok
<Laney> there
<Laney> it'll work now of course
<robru> Laney: I've seen this a few times before, my theory is that lp isn't responding to a REST request and lplib is just hung waiting for it forever
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1728 Preparing packages
<robru> or bzr missing, that's notoriously slow when comparing two remote branches
<Trevinho> robru: there's a weird thing happeing there too
<Trevinho> robru: when doing the status job, the compiz MPs check was taking more than 10 minutes...
<Trevinho> robru: while it was fast for unity or other MPs
<robru> Trevinho: yes, that's because 'bzr missing' is notoriously slow with two remote branches. I'm literally rolling out an updated status job right now that uses local caches to speed up bzr missing by several orders of magnitude
<Trevinho> robru: this doesn't seem to be loadable anymore https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-053-0-status/
<robru> Trevinho: no, it wouldn't be, because I just deleted it
<Trevinho> ah, ok
<robru> IT'S HAPPENING https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/log/ [ronpaul.gif]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1726 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Dependency wait (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1640 Failed to build (yakkety/content-hub). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1713 Dependency wait (yakkety/krunner). Successfully built (yakkety/attica-kf5, yakkety/baloo-kf5, yakkety/bluez-qt, yakkety/breeze-icons, yakkety/extra-cmake-modules, yakkety/frameworkintegration, yakkety/kactivities-kf5, yakkety/kactivities-stats, yakkety/kapidox, yakkety/karchive, yakkety/kauth, yakkety/kbookmarks, yakkety/kcmutils, yakkety/kcodecs, yakkety/kcompletion, yakkety/kco
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Dependency wait (vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles). Failed to build (yakkety/content-hub, yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/content-hub, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/indicator-display, yakkety/indicator-session, yakkety/indicator-sound). Failed to build (yakkety/unity). Needs building (yakkety/hud). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/indicator-network). Ready to build (yakkety/indicator-location, yakkety/update-notifier). Successfully built (yakkety/bamf, yakkety/indicator-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki dandrada, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1715 Diff missing (vivid/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (vivid/qtdeclarative-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/810 Dependency wait (xenial/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles). Failed to build (xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/hime, xenial/lxqt-qtplugin, xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Ready to build (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/calibre, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcit
<robru> oh right, the first run will be slow as it fills local caches...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1705 /: Failed to branch lp:~/bluez/bluez-ubuntu-yakkety-landing-037
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1723 Ready to build (xenial/qtsystems-opensource-src). Successfully built (vivid/qtsystems-opensource-src, yakkety/qtsystems-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1476 Failed to build (yakkety/bino, yakkety/openscad, yakkety/ovito, yakkety/sleepyhead, yakkety/tulip, yakkety/vite). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (yakkety/itksnap, yakkety/sdrangelove). Successfully built (yakkety/goldencheetah, yakkety/libqglviewer, yakkety/mudlet, yakkety/qwtplot3d, yakkety/yade)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1354 Proposed pocket (yakkety/akonadi, yakkety/analitza, yakkety/appmenu-qt5, yakkety/calibre, yakkety/ciborium, yakkety/fcitx-qt5, yakkety/frameworkintegration, yakkety/gammaray, yakkety/gcin, yakkety/gsettings-qt, yakkety/hime, yakkety/kdeclarative, yakkety/kwin, yakkety/libqtxdg, yakkety/lxqt-qtplugin, yakkety/maliit-framework, yakkety/musescore, yakkety/plasma-framework, yakkety/p
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1698 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir, xenial/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1719 Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/ubuntu-push, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/ubuntu-push, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, yakkety/indicator-datetime, yakkety/ubuntu-pus
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1721 Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- awe, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1718 Diff missing (vivid/network-manager, xenial/network-manager). Ready to build (yakkety/network-manager)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1717 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1620 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/aethercast, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/aethercast, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/aethercast)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx pete-woods morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1651 Diff missing (vivid/network-manager, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, yakkety/ubuntu-settings-components). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/indicator-network). Ready to build (xenial/network-manager, yakkety/network-manager). Successfully built (vivid/indicator-network, vivid
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1696 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1688 Diff missing (xenial/libhybris). Failed to build (xenial/gst-plugins-bad1.0). Ready to build (vivid/gst-plugins-bad1.0, vivid/libhybris, vivid/mesa, vivid/pulseaudio, vivid/xorg-server, yakkety/gst-plugins-bad1.0, yakkety/libhybris, yakkety/mesa, yakkety/pulseaudio, yakkety/xorg-server). Release pocket (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/mes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1698 Publishing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh michi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1681 Failed to build (vivid/storage-framework). Successfully built (vivid/online-accounts-api, xenial/online-accounts-api, xenial/storage-framework, yakkety/online-accounts-api, yakkety/storage-framework)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1690 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/dialer-app). Successfully built (vivid/dialer-app, xenial/dialer-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Bad merges (yakkety/unity8). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-system-compositor, vivid/unity8, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1711 Dependency wait (vivid/repowerd). Successfully built (vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/repowerd, xenial/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/repowerd, yakkety/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1544 Failed to build (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager, xenial/ubuntu-download-manager)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1677 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-download-manager)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1706 Diff missing (xenial/oxide-qt). Failed to build (vivid/oxide-qt). Ready to build (yakkety/oxide-qt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1545 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-html5-theme, yakkety/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-html5-theme, vivid/webbrowser-app, xenial/ubuntu-html5-theme, xenial/webbrowser-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Failed to build (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/telephony-service). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/messaging-app). Successfully built (
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1573 Failed to understand "https://code.launchpad.net/~kzapalowicz/bluez/feature-bluez-5.40/+merge/297925". Is it a merge?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1099 Diff missing (vivid/location-service, vivid/platform-api, vivid/qtubuntu-sensors, xenial/location-service, xenial/platform-api, xenial/qtubuntu-sensors). Ready to build (yakkety/location-service, yakkety/platform-api, yakkety/qtubuntu-sensors)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1669 Ready to build (xenial/signon-ui). Successfully built (xenial/account-plugins, xenial/gnome-control-center-signon)
<robru> koza: do not put merge proposals in the merge proposals field if you are not actually building packages from merge proposals.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1434 Diff missing (vivid/pulseaudio). Ready to build (xenial/gst-plugins-bad1.0, xenial/openssl, xenial/pulseaudio, yakkety/gst-plugins-bad1.0, yakkety/openssl, yakkety/pulseaudio). Successfully built (vivid/gst-plugins-bad1.0, vivid/libhybris, vivid/openssl, xenial/libhybris, yakkety/libhybris)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1267 Dependency wait (vivid/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, vivid/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, vivid/qtfeedback-opensource-src, vivid/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, vivid/qtimageformats-opensource-src, vivid/qtlocation-opensource-src, vivid/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, vivid/qtpim-opensource-src, vivid/qtquick1-opensource-src, vivid/qtquickcontrols-opensource-src, vivid/qtscript-o
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1659 Too many merge targets: ['lp:click', 'lp:click/devel']
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1628 Dependency wait (vivid/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-keyboard). Successfully built (vivid/fonts-emojione, xenial/fonts-emojione, yakkety/fonts-emojione)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1639 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/trust-store). Successfully built (vivid/trust-store, xenial/trust-store)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1653 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/lxc-android-config). Successfully built (vivid/lxc-android-config, xenial/lxc-android-config)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- justinmcp, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1647 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/media-hub, yakkety/qtubuntu-media). Successfully built (vivid/media-hub, vivid/qtubuntu-media, xenial/media-hub, xenial/qtubuntu-media)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1473 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/indicator-power). Successfully built (vivid/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-power)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1623 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/trust-store). Successfully built (vivid/trust-store, xenial/trust-store)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1216 Diff missing (vivid/qtcharts-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtcharts-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1661 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity8, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity8, yakkety/unity-scope-click)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1675 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- fboucault, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1536 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/trust-store). Successfully built (vivid/trust-store, xenial/trust-store)
<robru> ok, first status run took 35 minutes, that's wayyyyy too long. hopefully second run is faster...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1529 Bad merges (yakkety/qtmir). Failed to build (vivid/mir, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/mir, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, yakkety/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/mir, yakkety/unity-api, yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/unity-api)
<sil2100> robru: new status job?
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> trainguards: can someone please go through all the builds in https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-028/+packages and cancel them? they seem to be hanged? been running for over an hour, and ual shoul donly take 5-10 minutes to build normally
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1698 Proposed pocket
<robru> sil2100: yep
<robru> dobey: ok
<robru> dobey: looks like they all hung at libual-cpp-test
<dobey> robru: yeah, odd that it finished that test though.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1728 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Currently building (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8, yakkety/unity8). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/unity-api, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/bamf, yakkety/indicator-display, yakkety/indicator-session, yakkety/indicator-sound). Failed to build (yakkety/indicator-network). Ready to build (yakkety/indicator-location). Successfully built (yakkety/hud, yakkety/indicator-application, yakkety/indicator-bluetooth, yakkety/indicator-datetime, yakkety/indicator-keyb
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1643 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1726 Cancelling build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Wellark bregma, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1716 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Dependency wait (yakkety/qtubuntu-gles). Failed to build (yakkety/content-hub, yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/qtubuntu). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/content-hub, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
<robru> LOL @ https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/log/1654/ first status run took 20 minutes, second one took 2. hooray for caching!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1713 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1726 Cancelled build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1650 /: Failed to update lp:webbrowser-app/xenial
<dobey> hmm, i wish the "scanning for processes to kill" script would actually list the processes it's killing, so it's easier to figure out what thing actually hanged
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Currently building (xenial/unity8). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/unity-api, v
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1659 Too many merge targets: ['lp:click/devel', 'lp:click']
<robru> sil2100: oh yeah, so now's the time to switch over your changelog script to the new published_versions
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1675 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1728 Preparing packages
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> robru: e.g. looking for Landed entries this time instead, right?
<robru> sil2100: you should be able to just check the top-level field in the ticket, I think it's stable
<sil2100> Oooh, nice
<sil2100> Thanks!
<robru> sil2100: fall back on inspecting the Landed comments in case the top level status is Landed and published_versions is empty
<robru> sil2100: you're welcome
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1659 Too many merge targets: lp:click, lp:click/devel
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1650 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1728 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/810 Failed to build (xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/hime, xenial/lxqt-qtplugin, xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles). Ready to build (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/calibre, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/fram
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1675 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Currently building (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8, yakkety/unity8). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/unity-api, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, x
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jhodapp, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1695 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/810 Currently building (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Failed to build (xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/hime, xenial/lxqt-qtplugin, xenial/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles). Ready to build (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/calibre, xenial/ciborium, xenial/f
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-
<jhodapp> kenvandine, hey would you mind publishing this for me please? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1695
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jhodapp, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1695 Publish failed: jhodapp not authorized to upload qtubuntu-media due to packaging diff
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jhodapp, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1695 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/qtubuntu). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Preparing packages
<koza> robru, ok my bad - not been doing much of those yet
<pmcgowan> koza, oh good are you looking at silo 68
<pmcgowan> just asked kenvandine to check 60
<robru> koza: yeah the merge proposals field has a lot of automated magic surrounding it, if you want to just show a merge proposal while having the system ignore it, put it in the description field, or even the manual downloads field.
<koza> pmcgowan, the silo 37 is valid now. it supersedes silo 68
<pmcgowan> ok great
<pmcgowan> I am still running those
<pmcgowan> on my m10
<koza> pmcgowan, the 37 contains the recently released [like last week] bluez 5.41 and we decided - after a quick smoke testing - to go for it and drop 5.40
<pmcgowan> koza, ok maybe I grab that one
<koza> robru, cool still lerarning - the hard way ;) - how it works :)
<robru> koza: no worries, feel free to ask for help if you're unsure about anything
<koza> pmcgowan, better to use 37 however the 5.41 is a bugfix release over 5.40 so in theory everything shall be at least as good as it was with silo 68 :)
<pmcgowan> koza, ok once it builds will load it
<koza> robru, acctually now the https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1705 is in a totally wrong state. how to recover? packages in the related silo have been dput there.
<robru> koza: that's what I was just saying: you need to take the MP out of the MP field because those packages are not built by that MP.
<koza> pmcgowan, silo 037 contains valid packages
<koza> robru, right
<robru> koza: once you take that out it'll correct itself in ~15 minutes.
<pmcgowan> koza, oh cool then
<koza> robru, taken out
<koza> and thanks
<robru> koza: thanks
<koza> pmcgowan, but then silo 60 [https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1696] needs to be fixed unless you have it already installed then you are good to go with silo 37. However just to explain:
<koza> ) silo 37: new bluez version needed to fix the ble keyboards
<koza> ) silo 60: fix for u-s-s to display ble devices on the ui. [w/o it one needs to use bluetoothctl instead]
<pmcgowan> koza, yeah I still have working 60 installed
<koza> pmcgowan, cool :) and I will try to fix it anyway now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Successfully built (vivid/unity8, yakkety/unity8). Uploading build (xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1726 Cancelled build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1099 /: Failed to update lp:location-service
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xe
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1726 Preparing packages
<robru> bah
<dobey> bah indeed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1705 Diff missing
<popey> bfiller: has calendar 0.5.858 been approved by QA?
<bfiller> popey, yes
<bfiller> a while ago
<bfiller> just getting around to uploading
<popey> ok
<popey> bfiller: approved
<bfiller> popey, thanks
<popey> np
<robru> koza: ok status looks better, just click the 'diff' button to generate those diffs
<koza> robru, awesome, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Preparing packages
<robru> koza: you're welcome
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1705 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1099 Diff missing (vivid/location-service, vivid/platform-api, vivid/qtubuntu-sensors, xenial/location-service, xenial/platform-api, xenial/qtubuntu-sensors). Ready to build (yakkety/location-service, yakkety/platform-api, yakkety/qtubuntu-sensors)
<pmcgowan> koza, 37 installed and working
<koza> pmcgowan, great. should a bit better as bluez rel notes mention GATT fixes :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1705 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1696 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1726 Dependency wait (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1529 Bad merges (yakkety/qtmir). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/unity8). Failed to build (vivid/mir, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/mir, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, yakkety/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/mir, yakkety/unity-api). Successfully built (vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1696 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/810 Failed to build (xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/hime, xenial/lxqt-qtplugin, xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles). Ready to build (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/calibre, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/fram
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1696 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Uploading build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1529 Bad merges (yakkety/qtmir). Failed to build (vivid/mir, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/mir, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, yakkety/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/mir, yakkety/unity-api, yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1696 Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1637 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1659 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1573 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xen
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Successfully built
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? Use JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known issues: -
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xeni
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Preparing packages
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-07-28
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 /: Failed to update local lp:unity8 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1690 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1604 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, vivid/unity8, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/unity8, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 /: Failed to update local lp:unity8 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1728 /: Failed to update local lp:unity8 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1690 Failed to build
<robru> Oh great
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1604 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1728 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx pete-woods morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1651 /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-network cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx pete-woods morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1651 Diff missing (vivid/network-manager, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, yakkety/ubuntu-settings-components). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/indicator-network). Ready to build (xenial/network-manager, yakkety/network-manager). Successfully built (vivid/indicator-network, vivid
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1690 Failed to build (vivid/dialer-app, xenial/dialer-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/dialer-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1604 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, vivid/unity8, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/unity8, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1604 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Failed to build (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (yakkety/history-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1690 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Failed to build (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/telephony-service). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/messaging-app). Successfully built (
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1690 Currently building (vivid/dialer-app). Failed to build (yakkety/dialer-app). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1690 Failed to build (yakkety/dialer-app). Successfully built (vivid/dialer-app, xenial/dialer-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenia
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1696 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xen
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1724 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/mir). Successfully built (vivid/mir, xenial/mir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1696 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1707 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1698 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/compiz). Proposed pocket (yakkety/bamf, yakkety/unity)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1707 Currently building (vivid/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-app). Failed to build (yakkety/messaging-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 QA Signoff: Required
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1707 Failed to build (yakkety/messaging-app). Successfully built (vivid/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/qtmir). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xeni
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Currently building (vivid/hud, xenial/hud, yakkety/hud). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/bamf, yakkety/indicator-display, yakkety/indicator-session, yakkety/indicator-sound). Failed to build (yakkety/indicator-network). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (vivid/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-network). Ready to build (vivid/indicator-loc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/bamf, yakkety/indicator-display, yakkety/indicator-session, yakkety/indicator-sound). Failed to build (xenial/hud, yakkety/indicator-network). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (vivid/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-network). Ready to build (vivid/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-location, yakkety/ind
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jhodapp, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1695 Publishing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jhodapp, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1695 Proposed pocket (yakkety/media-hub, yakkety/qtubuntu-media). Release pocket (vivid/media-hub, vivid/qtubuntu-media, xenial/media-hub, xenial/qtubuntu-media)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenia
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/810 Currently building (xenial/calibre, xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Failed to build (xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/hime, xenial/lxqt-qtplugin, xenial/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles). Ready to build (xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/810 Currently building (xenial/gcin, xenial/hime, xenial/musescore, xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtmir). Failed to build (xenial/gammaray, xenial/plasma-framework, xenial/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles). Ready to build (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/810 Currently building (xenial/musescore, xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Failed to build (xenial/gammaray, xenial/plasma-framework, xenial/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles). Ready to build (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/calibre, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/810 Currently building (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Failed to build (xenial/gammaray, xenial/plasma-framework, xenial/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles). Ready to build (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/calibre, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/framew
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jhodapp, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1695 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenia
<Saviq> sil2100, morning, can you please upload the touch seed with indicator-keyboard added to silo 77, thanks
<Saviq> sil2100, robru, I'm worried I'm seeing something bad with the new status job - it claims https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 needs rebuilds, but the branches it mentions have not had new commits for days, if not weeks
<Saviq> yeah looking at the audit log it just alternates between successfully built and needs rebuild https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575#audit_log :/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Successfully built
<sil2100> Saviq: sure (regarding the seeds)
<sil2100> As for the status job... ouch
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/810 Failed to build (xenial/gammaray, xenial/plasma-framework, xenial/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles). Ready to build (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/calibre, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/frameworkintegration, xenial/gcin, xenial/gsettings-qt, xenial
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1573 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1604 Preparing packages
<Saviq> bzoltan, note I've added https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/mapToItem3Args/+merge/301283 to your silo, otherwise unity8 tests would fail with Qt 5.6 in any case - when that's built, will ask the guys to run the tests with proposed on yakkety
<Saviq> in the mean time, sil2100 can you please recycle the failed tests in https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/ticket-1604/landing-019-vivid/excuses.html and https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/ticket-1604/landing-019-xenial/excuses.html thanks
<sil2100> Saviq: sure
<sil2100> Saviq: should be done now :)
<Saviq> tx
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xen
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1604 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1696 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
<Saviq> sil2100, robru, yeah I deem the status job broken https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575#audit_log look how it jumped between built and needs build all night from 02:35 to 09:22 - no code changed, but train was just going back'n'forth on it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1723 Failed to build (yakkety/qtsystems-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtsystems-opensource-src). Successfully built (vivid/qtsystems-opensource-src)
<Mirv> Saviq: can a single silo be changed to running autopkgtests proposed? I mean, has it been done before.. and does sil2100 know how to do it or do we need robru?
 * sil2100 has no idea about this stuff
<Saviq> Mirv, it's a per-test thing, only manual atm AFAICT, just asked pitti in -devel
<bzoltan> Saviq:  that change could have waited in my opinion.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Successfully built
<bzoltan> Saviq:  now this rebuild pushed back the UITK landing by a week
<Saviq> bzoltan, "that change"? the unity8 MP? it couldn't, because it would break tests on yakkety
<Saviq> bzoltan, and your landing was just sitting there not doing nothing until I did that
<Saviq> see https://trello.com/c/f7TvP61B/3449-1604-ubuntu-landing-019-unity8-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-bzoltan
<bzoltan> Saviq: my landing was not "just sitting" it takes days to do all silo validations and it takes days to get into the QA queue.
<Mirv> Saviq: I believe it was in active talks of being tested as is and ignoring yakkety results for now
<Mirv> the proposed thing is a good option to have, although the results of using (whole) proposed remain a risk
<Saviq> sure, which is why this is an option
<Saviq> Mirv, bzoltan, according to the trello board and jibel, it was not under active testing
<Saviq> bzoltan, that MP and rebuild does not require you to re-run your whole test suite - I only rebuilt unity8 and there's like 10 lines difference
<bzoltan> Saviq: not under QA's testing ... but under my testings
<jibel> we started testing until new branches have been added and our tests invalidated
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1688 Currently building (xenial/libhybris). Failed to build (xenial/gst-plugins-bad1.0). Ready to build (vivid/gst-plugins-bad1.0, vivid/libhybris, vivid/mesa, vivid/pulseaudio, vivid/xorg-server, yakkety/gst-plugins-bad1.0, yakkety/libhybris, yakkety/mesa, yakkety/pulseaudio, yakkety/xorg-server). Release pocket (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, xenial/address-book-app, xeni
<Mirv> jibel: I guess Saviq argues the new branch does not affect testing in any way, as it's only tests/ change in unity8
<jibel> Mirv, right, it wxas before Saviq's branch
<bzoltan> Saviq: I know... that is why I suggest to jibel not to fail the whole landing... wait for the tests to get green and proceed.
<Saviq> bzoltan, it got failed way before
<Saviq> when you added the last namespace commit
<bzoltan> Saviq: I am not sure if we talk about the same :)
<Saviq> bzoltan, as far as jibel/QA team are aware, it wasn't interesting since your UITK rebuild with the last namespace commit
<Saviq> to them
<Saviq> because it just got red all over
<Saviq> and happened in the middle of their tests
<bzoltan> Saviq: that was caused by the proposed archive
<Saviq> sure, but that's what caused the silo to fail
<bzoltan> Saviq: and it should not have caused the silo to fail
<Saviq> my MP just tries to give it a better chance of passing autopkgtests (when they run with proposed)
<Saviq> disagree
<bzoltan> Saviq: why?
<bzoltan> Saviq:  the yakketi autopkgtest failures are not caused by the UITK and not fixed by the UITK.  It was because the different Qt in the silo than in the testbed.
<Saviq> bzoltan, sure, but that doesn't mean the silo is OK to land, if things under it changed, it needs to be revalidated
<bzoltan> Saviq:  the silo is not OK to land, the silo should be Blocked
<Saviq> and that's what you're doing - failing a silo doesn't mean it will never land, but rather that it gets back to square one
<bzoltan> Saviq: and from square one to the active testing it usually takes a week... that is why i was saying to jibel too that this failing sets back this and the next UITK landing too.
<Saviq> bzoltan, jibel, Mirv, they're restarted with all proposed http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running.shtml#queue-ppa-yakkety-amd64
<jibel> Saviq, thanks
<Saviq> bzoltan, I don't understand how changing the silo status changes the amount of time/work is needed to get it tested agani
<bzoltan> Saviq: jibel: yet again, I am not  arguing to pass regressing code ... I am suggesting a more sensible and mor logical process
<Mirv> I think it's good to do things properly, but the velocity is an issue too
 * Saviq just doesn't understand what could've been done faster here
<Mirv> but in theory for example right now rerunning autopkgtests _shouldn't_ take more than maybe 2-3 hours. it's just that it often seems in practice that days go by
<Saviq> other than ignoring the yakkety results, which I don't know if was discussed
<bzoltan> Saviq: It is simple ... it does take to get a silo from  QA ready to QA testing. Usually 2-3 days.
<bzoltan> jibel: Saviq: I think that Yakketi autopkgtest should be an exit and not entry criteria for the QA testing. I was suggesting it months ago ... I keep suggesting it :)
<Saviq> bzoltan, the QA queue is currently empty, and in any case they are logical and sensible and it's enough to talk with them to give higher prio to a silo, when it's ready to test again
<Saviq> especially when it was already under test before and the reasons for the retest are known
<bzoltan> Saviq: empty? https://trello.com/b/AE3swczu/qa-testing-requests-for-questions-ping-ubuntu-qa-on-ubuntu-ci-eng I am not clicking on each card, but to me it looks like there are cards in the queue.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xen
<Saviq> bzoltan, "ready for testing"
<Saviq> all the other ones are blocked
<bzoltan> Saviq:  it usually takes time even to enter the "ready for testing"
<bzoltan> Saviq:  but, whatever... IMHO the autopkg tests should be exit and not entry critera. that is my only point.
<Saviq> bzoltan, just get your silo to show up under "need qa sign-off" - then you can start saying it takes a long time to get from there under testing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1688 Diff missing (xenial/libhybris). Failed to build (xenial/gst-plugins-bad1.0). Ready to build (vivid/gst-plugins-bad1.0, vivid/libhybris, vivid/mesa, vivid/pulseaudio, vivid/xorg-server, yakkety/gst-plugins-bad1.0, yakkety/libhybris, yakkety/mesa, yakkety/pulseaudio, yakkety/xorg-server). Release pocket (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/mes
<Saviq> bzoltan, this is the first time you said it, and it has the potential of wasting QA time if you need to rebuild because of a test failure autopkgtests uncovered
<bzoltan> Saviq: To you maybe, but to jibel I told it few times.
<Saviq> doesn't change the fact it would waste their time
<jibel> bzoltan, and I disagree, automation is the entry criteria for manual testing, and more automation means less manual verification
<jibel> that's one of the reason why some components are so easy and quick to land and others are not
<bzoltan> Saviq:  The triple landing of the UITK means 2 * 3 * tests ... each and every autopkg test round there are 3-4 flaky. We need a core dev to retry them... usually takes 2-3 rounds to get into the "need qa signoff"
<bzoltan> jibel: ^
<Saviq> bzoltan, that's a problem with flaky tests, not with the process
<bzoltan> Saviq:  jibel: waiting days to pass flaky autopkg tests _IS_ waste of time...fix amount of wasted time. Each UITK landing wastes 2-3 days on that ...
<jibel> right and how can I help? ignoring failure in one release is really not a solution, it just pushes the wall further
<bzoltan> jibel:  No, I do not suggest to ignore failing tests. I suggest to use it as exit and not as entry criteria
<jibel> then file bugs against the projects with flaky tests. The solution to flaky tests is to fix the tests
<jibel> bzoltan, and sometimes flaky tests hide a real problem with the software not the tests
<bzoltan> jibel: sure, but making those tests as exit criteria would not risk the quality at all.
<jibel> bzoltan, it would just waste our time instead of yours, I get it
<bzoltan> jibel: not those flaky tests that need to be re-run 4 times to get one OK
<jibel> bzoltan, where are the bug reports for these "flaky" tests?
<bzoltan> jibel:  no, it would not be waste of time... at all. I suggested last time
<bzoltan> jibel:  The QA testing and teh autopkg tests should be paralel processes. You do not waste time when you manually test the UITK. More tests means more sure results. Each landing we do waste fixed amount of days... in one year they add up to 20-30 days delay. That is what I do not like. It is a velocity issue.
<bzoltan> jibel:  So, no I would not ever suggest to ignore regressions. That would be insane.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Currently building (xenial/hud). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/bamf, yakkety/indicator-display, yakkety/indicator-session, yakkety/indicator-sound). Failed to build (yakkety/indicator-network). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (vivid/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-network). Ready to build (vivid/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Successfully built
<bzoltan> jibel:  or at least I should be able to retry failing autopkg tests... because in fact that is what wastes most time. Waiting for a core dev to click on a link.
<jibel> bzoltan, just ask Mirv or sil2100 they do it usually right away
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- zhangew401, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1729 Preparing packages
<bzoltan> jibel: That is what I do, but these folks too do sleep sometime. At each UITK landing I need to wait half or sometimes full days to get a click. Specially that i schedule the landings for weekends. Because  I can do the autopilot tests better during weekends. And when I start a build on Friday it is almost hopeless to get help.
<bzoltan> jibel: cjwatson is the one who helps me out most of the time.
<jibel> bzoltan, then rest over the week end too, and I agree sleeping for full days is too much ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1696 Preparing packages
<bzoltan> jibel: Me, I am resting :) but i like to start the AP tests on weekends, because they take 18-20 hours. And I can take a look on them so if the device hangs or the adb breaks i do not loose much time.
<koza> trainguards: britney does not like me, anyone willing talk to her and explain that Im a friend or asking what is she mad about? my ticket https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1705
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/bamf, yakkety/indicator-display, yakkety/indicator-session, yakkety/indicator-sound). Failed to build (yakkety/indicator-network). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (vivid/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-network). Ready to build (vivid/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-location, yakkety/indicator-locat
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- zhangew401, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1729 Failed to build
<sil2100> koza: oh, some gvfs regressions, let me look into the failed tests and re-run if needed
<koza> sil2100, thanks
<sil2100> koza: ok, some ftp test failed, maybe some transient erro
<sil2100> *error
<sil2100> Let me re-run
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xen
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1698 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/compiz). Release pocket (yakkety/bamf, yakkety/unity)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1688 Failed to build (xenial/gst-plugins-bad1.0). Ready to build (vivid/gst-plugins-bad1.0, vivid/libhybris, vivid/mesa, vivid/pulseaudio, vivid/xorg-server, yakkety/gst-plugins-bad1.0, yakkety/libhybris, yakkety/mesa, yakkety/pulseaudio, yakkety/xorg-server). Release pocket (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/mesa, xenial/pulseaudio, xenial/tele
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1696 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1705 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/810 Currently building (xenial/plasma-framework, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles). Failed to build (xenial/gammaray, xenial/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles). Ready to build (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/calibre, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1688 Diff missing (xenial/libhybris). Failed to build (xenial/gst-plugins-bad1.0). Ready to build (vivid/gst-plugins-bad1.0, vivid/libhybris, vivid/mesa, vivid/pulseaudio, vivid/xorg-server, yakkety/gst-plugins-bad1.0, yakkety/libhybris, yakkety/mesa, yakkety/pulseaudio, yakkety/xorg-server). Release pocket (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/mes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/810 Failed to build (xenial/gammaray, xenial/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles). Ready to build (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/calibre, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/frameworkintegration, xenial/gcin, xenial/gsettings-qt, xenial/hime, xenial/kdeclarativ
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1675 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/810 Currently building (xenial/gammaray, xenial/qt3d-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles). Diff missing (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu-gles). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/calibre, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/frameworkintegration, xenial/gcin, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki dandrada, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1715 Diff missing (vivid/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (vivid/qtdeclarative-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1675 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki dandrada, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1715 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki dandrada, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1715 Diff missing (vivid/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (vivid/qtdeclarative-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/810 Diff missing (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/calibre, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/frameworkintegration, xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/gsettings-qt, xenial/hime, xenial/kdeclarative, xenial/kwin, xenial/libqtxdg, xenial/lxqt-qtplugin, xenial
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1717 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1724 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki dandrada, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1715 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1727 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1628 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1628 yakkety/ubuntu-keyboard: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/ubuntu-keyboard/crossbuild_fixes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/810 Generating diffs
<koza> trainguards, britney is mad at me again, this time in https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1696 ticket. could you check if this is the same failure as with the other silo earlier today.
<Mirv> koza: it's the same yakkety issue that has been discussed earlier with other silos. jibel and Saviq have been talking to pitti to get the option to run with yakkety-proposed enabled, while the other option would be to simply ignore yakkety autopkgtest results until the Qt proposed migration is over. the discussion is still ongoing.
<Mirv> koza: for knowing if you landing seems good, generally if vivid & xenial are all green it should be pretty good. note though that unity8 are still running there on vivid/xenial
<koza> Mirv, ah ok, ben confused because earlier it failed on building and this time on auto signoff.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/810 xenial/qtquick1-opensource-src: Failed to download DSC file https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/qtquick1-opensource-src_5.5.1-2build1.dsc
<Mirv> koza: right, the yakkety auto signoff issues are known
<kenvandine> koza, the build failure was the tests on powerpc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/810 Generating diffs
<koza> Mirv, is there anything I can do to workaround? [not have much exp with releasing yet]
<kenvandine> Saviq has a branch that disables them, i added his branch to silo 60
<Mirv> ...I'm not sure though why would ubuntu-system-settings have any problem with autopkgtests, there shouldn't be any Qt ABI dependencies in that path
<Mirv> oh right UITK, of course there is
<koza> true the branch is added
<kenvandine> koza, so now that branch is in 2 silos, but it looked like you might be closer to landing
<koza> I hope so to land soon :)
<kenvandine> Saviq, please note that i added your powerpc fix to silo 60 as koza looks closer to landing that
<Saviq> kenvandine, ack, we need to wait for another silo anyway so will likely pop that
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> hopefully koza gets silo 60 landed today :)
<koza> or at least in the QA queue - then Im happy
<koza> :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1628 Dependency wait (vivid/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-keyboard). Successfully built (vivid/fonts-emojione, xenial/fonts-emojione, yakkety/fonts-emojione)
<koza> kenvandine, there is also a MP you should accept unless this is done already
<kenvandine> koza, oh, sure
<kenvandine> i thought i approved it already
 * kenvandine scratches head... i'm sure i reviewed this
<kenvandine> maybe i forgot to hit save :)
<koza> :)
<koza> kenvandine, for your convenience https://code.launchpad.net/~kzapalowicz/ubuntu-system-settings/ubuntu-system-settings/+merge/301370
<koza> thanks!
<kenvandine> koza, done
<koza> thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1640 Preparing packages
 * Mirv adds 40 Plasma packages to the Kubuntu Qt 5.6 silo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1727 Successfully built
<Mirv> so possibly tomorrow we might be able to copy Kubuntu world to yakkety-proposed and getting their side of autopkgtests fixed with those
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1640 Needs building
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/810 Diff missing (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/calibre, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/frameworkintegration, xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/gsettings-qt, xenial/hime, xenial/kdeclarative, xenial/kwin, xenial/libqtxdg, xenial/lxqt-qtplugin, xenial
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1628 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1640 Currently building (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub). Failed to build (yakkety/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/indicator-display, yakkety/indicator-session, yakkety/indicator-sound). Failed to build (yakkety/indicator-network). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (vivid/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-network). Ready to build (vivid/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-location, yakkety/indicator-location). Successf
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/810 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1688 Diff missing (xenial/gst-plugins-bad1.0, xenial/libhybris). Ready to build (vivid/gst-plugins-bad1.0, vivid/libhybris, vivid/mesa, vivid/pulseaudio, vivid/xorg-server, yakkety/gst-plugins-bad1.0, yakkety/libhybris, yakkety/mesa, yakkety/pulseaudio, yakkety/xorg-server). Release pocket (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/mesa, xenial/pulseaud
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xen
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1640 Currently building (vivid/content-hub). Failed to build (yakkety/content-hub). Needs building (xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1721 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1688 Diff missing (xenial/gst-plugins-bad1.0). Needs building (xenial/libhybris). Ready to build (vivid/gst-plugins-bad1.0, vivid/libhybris, vivid/mesa, vivid/pulseaudio, vivid/xorg-server, yakkety/gst-plugins-bad1.0, yakkety/libhybris, yakkety/mesa, yakkety/pulseaudio, yakkety/xorg-server). Release pocket (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/mesa
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1628 Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-keyboard). Needs building (vivid/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard). Successfully built (vivid/fonts-emojione, xenial/fonts-emojione, yakkety/fonts-emojione)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1677 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1628 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1677 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-download-manager)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1640 Currently building (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub). Failed to build (yakkety/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1628 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-keyboard). Successfully built (vivid/fonts-emojione, xenial/fonts-emojione, yakkety/fonts-emojione)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1677 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager, xenial/ubuntu-download-manager). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/qtmir). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xeni
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1713 Dependency wait (yakkety/breeze, yakkety/kdeplasma-addons, yakkety/khotkeys, yakkety/kmenuedit, yakkety/kscreen, yakkety/ksysguard, yakkety/kwin, yakkety/oxygen, yakkety/plasma-desktop, yakkety/plasma-integration, yakkety/plasma-workspace, yakkety/powerdevil). Diff missing (yakkety/bluedevil, yakkety/breeze-grub, yakkety/breeze-gtk, yakkety/breeze-plymouth, yakkety/kactivitymanag
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1628 Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-keyboard). Needs building (vivid/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard). Successfully built (vivid/fonts-emojione, xenial/fonts-emojione, yakkety/fonts-emojione)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1688 Diff missing (xenial/gst-plugins-bad1.0, xenial/libhybris). Ready to build (vivid/gst-plugins-bad1.0, vivid/libhybris, vivid/mesa, vivid/pulseaudio, vivid/xorg-server, yakkety/gst-plugins-bad1.0, yakkety/libhybris, yakkety/mesa, yakkety/pulseaudio, yakkety/xorg-server). Release pocket (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/mesa, xenial/pulseaud
<robru> Saviq: Yikes that looks weird. The success status is definitely wrong as the log shows depwaits before declaring success. I'll dig in soon just need breakfast
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1640 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Dependency wait (yakkety/qtubuntu-gles). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/content-hub, yakkety/qtubuntu). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/content-hub, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1640 yakkety/content-hub: Failed to push source tree to launchpad
<bfiller> popey, calendar-app latest version looks to be unpublished in store, anything needed to get that published?
<bfiller> popey, status says "Ready to publish"
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1628 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-keyboard). Successfully built (vivid/fonts-emojione, xenial/fonts-emojione, yakkety/fonts-emojione)
<popey> bfiller: ah, i approved it, you should be able to login and publish it
 * popey looks
<popey> bfiller: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/156/rev/62/
<popey> bfiller: publish button waaaaay down the bottom
<bfiller> popey, thanks, will do
<bfiller> popey, is that a new step or have you pressed the publish button for me in the past?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1677 Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager, xenial/ubuntu-download-manager)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1724 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1628 Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-keyboard). Successfully built (vivid/fonts-emojione, vivid/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/fonts-emojione, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, yakkety/fonts-emojione)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1663 QA Signoff: N/A
<popey> bfiller: hm, it has a tickbox when you submit the click to autopublish - i usually press that
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1721 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bregma ChrisTownsend, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1714 QA Signoff: Ready
<Elleo> trainguards: I'm getting build failures for yakkety (but not other distros), relating to target_wrapper.sh has anyone else bumped into this?
<Elleo> trainguards: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/275503578/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-i386.ubuntu-keyboard_0.100+16.10.20160728.1-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz for example
<dobey> err
<dobey> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/ticket-1726/landing-028-yakkety/excuses.html <- appears to not have run at all yet, but bileto says automated signoff "Failed"
<robru> Elleo: I dunno anything about the builders, sorry
<dobey> seems autopkgtests on yakkety might be having some issues at the moment?
<robru> dobey: "not considered" is a failure, it's a bug that it's not telling you why it's not considered.
<dobey> Elleo: that looks like a problem in your source tree
<Elleo> dobey: target_wrapper.sh isn't part of our source though, I'd assumed it was part of the build infrastructure
<dobey> robru: but "not considered" is the status until it's "valid candidate" or failures are shown, IME
<dobey> Elleo: yes it is: /«BUILDDIR»/ubuntu-keyboard-0.100+16.10.20160728.1/tests/unittests/ut_editor/target_wrapper.sh: 6: exec: MALIIT_PLUGINS_DATADIR=/«BUILDDIR»/ubuntu-keyboard-0.100+16.10.20160728.1/tests/unittests/../../data: not found
<robru> dobey: right but in this case it didn't even try starting autopkgtests because it found some other issue first which it's blocking on. this won't fix itsef
<Elleo> dobey: coupled with the previous error it looks more like its attempting to exec env settings
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1640 PPA/bzr version mismatch (yakkety/content-hub). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub)
<Elleo> dobey: e.g. /«BUILDDIR»/ubuntu-keyboard-0.100+16.10.20160728.1/tests/unittests/ut_editor/target_wrapper.sh: 6: /«BUILDDIR»/ubuntu-keyboard-0.100+16.10.20160728.1/tests/unittests/ut_editor/target_wrapper.sh: LD_LIBRARY_PATH: not found
<dobey> robru: ok. how do i get around this?
<dobey> Elleo: yes, the script is apparently broken
<robru> dobey: I don't see anything obvious in the debug log, you'll need pitti
<Elleo> dobey: any idea where that script comes from?
<dobey> Elleo: one of the MPs in the silo in question?
<robru> dobey: here's the relevant log
<robru> https://pastebin.canonical.com/161882/
<dobey> robru: I: [Thu Jul 28 14:40:55 2016] - Requesting autopkgtests for [], exclusions: {'ubuntu-app-launch'}
<dobey> robru: seems it didn't request any autopkgtests?
<Elleo> dobey: just did a quick search and none of them add it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1713 Dependency wait (yakkety/kdeplasma-addons, yakkety/khotkeys, yakkety/kmenuedit, yakkety/ksysguard, yakkety/kwin, yakkety/oxygen, yakkety/plasma-desktop, yakkety/plasma-integration, yakkety/plasma-workspace, yakkety/powerdevil). Diff missing (yakkety/bluedevil, yakkety/breeze, yakkety/breeze-grub, yakkety/breeze-gtk, yakkety/breeze-plymouth, yakkety/kactivitymanagerd, yakkety/kde-
<robru> dobey: indeed the other series don't seem to have exclusions, I have no idea where those exclusions come in, this is where you need pitti I guess.
<dobey> robru: maybe something pulled in by something in the .pro from an external tool then that you're using. i don't know
<robru> dobey: you mean Elleo ^^
<dobey> err
<dobey> yes, Elleo
<dobey> Elleo: anyway, the script being executed is clearly a file within the tree attempting to be executed, so it's either in the tree, or being created there by some new dependency, during the build
<Elleo> dobey: yeah, not explicitly though; just looked at the logs for the other builds and it doesn't get used on vivid or xenial, so probably some change in the qt test stuff in yakkety
<robru> there is a new qt in yakkety-proposed
<dobey> could be
<pitti> robru: o/
<robru> pitti: hey
<dobey> hi pitti
<robru> can you take a look at https://pastebin.canonical.com/161882/
<robru> pitti: which is the log frmo https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/ticket-1726/landing-028-yakkety/excuses.html
<Mirv> dobey: robru: yakkety autopkgtests fail because things build against yakkety-proposed in silos but autopkgtests run without proposed. QA currently wants you to ask pitti to run the silo's yakkety autopkgtests with proposed enabled, but it's still also under consideration whether the yakkety could simply be ignored until the proposed migration is complete.
<pitti> (still in meeting, bbl)
<pitti> dobey: is that the same thing that Mirv and Saviq were discussing earlier in #u-devel? some silos want to run against all of yakkety-proposed?
<dobey> i think all silos should be running against -proposed, since that's what they're building against, but i suspect this might not actually be the problem here
<pitti> no
<dobey> but i suppose it could be if there's something that broke ABI in -proposed, and so the dependencies aren't satisfiable outside -proposed
<pitti> this did cause silos to get stuck on unrelated issues/transitions
<pitti> and conceptually a silo is just another kind of "proposed"
<Mirv> dobey: Qt 5.6 is in yakkety-proposed, so private ABI users (UITK, Unity 8) depend on Qt 5.6 strictly when built
<pitti> and interlocking debian imports, library transitions and CI landings is not a good idea
<pitti> anyway, we can manually re-run tests against all proposed
<dobey> Mirv: UAL doesn't use Qt
<pitti> robru: this log is essentially empty, what is this about?
<dobey> pitti: well, they are already interlocked, because stuff still has to go through -proposed
<robru> pitti: the excuses file says "not considered" without giving any details as to why
<dobey> pitti: it's apparently not even trying to run the tests
<pitti> dobey: I suggest arguing with Mirv about https://launchpad.net/bugs/1541334 what the purpose of the CI train should be then :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1541334 in autopkgtest (Ubuntu) "Do not run silo tests against all of -proposed" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Mirv> dobey: ah, it's different, it hasn't failed any autopkgtests, it has failed to build on s390x
<robru> pitti: the one line that says "Requesting autopkgtests for [], exclusions: {'ubuntu-app-launch'}" seems to be relevant. where do those exclusions come from? it needs to just run the ap tests at all
<pitti> µrl 1
<dobey> Mirv: no, it's never built on s390x
<Mirv> dobey: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-app-launch/0.9+16.04.20160510.2-0ubuntu1 claims otherwise
<pitti>   missing-builds:
<pitti>     on-architectures:
<pitti>     - s390x
<pitti> dobey, robru ^ only excuses.yaml has it
<pitti> that's a bug, this should also appear on excuses.html
<robru> yes it should
<dobey> yes, that should
<robru> ;-)
<dobey> but wtf
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Preparing packages
<dobey> oh because something in proposed killed upstart for good in yakkety
<Mirv> Elleo: in April/May we had some wrapper trouble - wrapper is autogenerated script by Qt which simply causes qmlplugindump. your problem would be something funny related to the build files. let me try to find whether UITK needed to change something or if upstream just fixed that problem for us.
<Mirv> (although it was called wrapper.sh not target_wrapper.sh)
<robru> dobey: Mirv: if this is an arch regressions the bileto status should indicate that.
<robru> dobey: oh indeed https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/log/1726/status/87/ dependency wait for s390x in yakkety
<Elleo> Mirv: thanks
<Mirv> Elleo: oh right, UITK's wrapper related problem was an infinite loop type, but maybe http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/staging/revision/1932 can hint in something to change.. anyway, no other sources have shown such trouble
<robru> dobey: anyway if you don't care about s390x and the previous successes are erroneous you can get somebody from #ubuntu-release to delete the s390x binaries, then I guess the bileto status will sort itself out and the next britney run should start the ap tests.
<dobey> robru: yeah i saw that, but i thought it was normal
<Mirv> it Elleo bug #1560000 even mentions LD_LIBRARY_PATH, so definitely it's playing around the same quarters
<ubot5> bug 1560000 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu RTM) "installing UITK files during build fails with Qt 5.6" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1560000
<Elleo> Mirv: its only sometime within this week that this has started happening, as we built this silo fine last week on yakkety
<robru> dobey: bileto status only reports regressions. it doesn't report build failures for arches that aren't successfully built in dest archive.
<dobey> robru: i susped there is some transition in -proposed causing this problem, which destroys upstart stuff
<Mirv> Elleo: right, because Qt 5.6.1 landed this week in yakkety-proposed while it has been available in PPAs for vivid/xenial/yakkety only for the last few months
<dobey> robru: sure i don't care about bileto reporting the build failure. the bug here is obviously that excuses is missing the complaint
<Elleo> Mirv: right, thanks
<robru> dobey: no but I mean bileto telling you "dependency wait (yakkety)" was your clue that something was wrong with the build itself
<Mirv> Elleo: if you figure out a solution give an url to that, just in case others would bump into similar issue
<dobey> robru: well, sure, assuming i knew that wasn't the expected case (which it often is for phone things)
<Elleo> Mirv: will do, think I'm going to have to get a yakkety system setup to dig into this further, we don't do anything particularly similar to those uitk changes
<robru> dobey: you often get depwaits?
<dobey> robru: yes, on other packages.
<robru> dobey: surely that's just a minor hiccup where you upload two packages to the same silo and one depends on the other? you shouldn't be getting depwaits in single-package tickets.
<dobey> wtf
<dobey> how did this not happen on xenial too
<robru> pitti: anyway, where should I file the bug for that info being in yaml but not html?
<dobey> robru: eh? depwait is a normal expected thing in many cases
<dobey> robru: ie, oxide/hybris/etc aren't on s390x, so if i upload a package which build-deps on those, it will depwait on s390x
<robru> dobey: but the *bileto* status will not report a depwait unless the build has succeeded on that arch in the dest archive. depwait is **NOT NORMAL** in the bileto status.
<dobey> robru: it's only an issue if there were previously built binaries in the destination
<dobey> robru: then maybe it shouldn't say depwait as the status in that case. it's confusing to have it mean a different thing in bileto than it does in launchpad
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Currently building (vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtubuntu). Dependency wait (yakkety/libertine, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles). Failed to build (yakkety/content-hub, yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs building (vivid/qtubuntu). Successfully built (vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/
<robru> dobey: it doesn't mean a different thing? it looks at launchpad and sees a depwait and reports that there's a depwait.
<robru> but only if that arch was previously successful
<Mirv> sil2100: robru: so note the yakkety-proposed autopkgtests failures that need --all-proposed run if there is any dep that uses Qt private ABI. and then if any yakkety build problems bring them to my attention but there haven't been much of those. the one common thread has just been some tests broken on powerpc (only, 32-bit), but that's also rare.
<dobey> robru: launchpad reports a depwait regardless of whether the arch was previously built
<dobey> robru: but this is getting philosophical and doesn't help me resolve the problem
<robru> dobey: I don't know how to explain this to you. bileto inspects the dest archive for what arches have been successfully built, in order to ignore previously-failing arches which nobody cares about. so when bileto reports "depwait", you know in advance that this is a depwait on an arch that you care about. it is not reporting depwaits on arches that you can
<robru> safely ignore.
<dobey> apparently a new upstart was published, which failed to build on s390x
<seb128> upstart got declared unsupported on s390x and binary deleted
<seb128> it's not the first issue that creates
<pitti> upstart has failed on s390x forever
<dobey> "forever" == since may 30
<robru> ok so it sounds like we need to delete ual s390x then
<dobey> apparently so
<seb128> needs to delete its rdepends as well
<dobey> but that doesn't explain why it would have built successfully on xenial but not yakkety
<seb128> "it" being?
<seb128> upstart was available in xenial on s390x
<seb128> so things that need it were fine
<dobey> seb128: ual built on s390x. the latest version of upstart in xenial did not build on s390x
<seb128> that's a SRU though
<seb128> the release pocket version did
<dobey> why weren't all the rdepends deleted in yakkety?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1713 Generating diffs
<seb128> because those who deleted the upstart binary probably didn't put the extra work needed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Currently building (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub). Dependency wait (yakkety/libertine, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles). Failed to build (yakkety/content-hub, yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch
<dobey> kenvandine: hey, do you need those two UAL MPs to be in that silo for other things to build?
<dobey> seb128, pitti: can you delete the binaries? or i need to ping some others like slangasek or cjwatson?
<seb128> which ones? I can delete binaries but I don't have slot to figure out the list of things that rdepends on upstart on s390x
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Dependency wait (yakkety/libertine, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles). Failed to build (yakkety/content-hub, yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
<dobey> seb128: i guess ubuntu-app-launch, pay-service, ubuntu-push, url-dispatcher, content-hub would be good enough for now
<seb128> dobey, hum, unsure I like that ... can you try to see with slangasek or xnox what's the deal with upstart s390x? unsure who deleted it but they should sort out, the current way of random deleting binaries every time we have an issue isn't a solution
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1707 Preparing packages
<kenvandine> dobey, i do
<dobey> i guess. being blocked on people breaking the foundation i'm trying to stand on isn't great either
<kenvandine> dobey, i'm anxious to get your silo landed so i can drop them from my silo :)
<pitti> seb128: AFAIK upstart/s390x won't come back, nobody maintains it and s390x doesn't need it for anything
<pitti> so removing rdepends is fine
<seb128> pitti, yeah, I'm just arguing that whoever deleted the binaries should have sorted out the rdepends as well
<seb128> it keeps confusing people that they didn't get removed
<seb128> since it's blocked random components
<slangasek> what is it blocking? britney shouldn't care, because it doesn't cause regressions in installability
<slangasek> unless some packages are newly building on s390x
<dobey> slangasek: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1726 is blocked
<seb128>    missing-builds:
<dobey> slangasek: britney cares because there were previously s390x binaries, and now a new build doesn't build them, because upstart doesn't exist on s390x in yakkety any more
<seb128>      on-architectures:
<seb128>      - s390x
<slangasek> seb128: where is that quoted from?
<dobey> slangasek: https://pastebin.canonical.com/161882/
<ogra_> sil2100, looks like the importer is turned off
<ogra_> is that on purpose ?
<seb128> slangasek, this channel a bit earlier, pitti mentioned it as being from excuses.yaml see 1h ago
<sil2100> ogra_: ouch, yeah, sorry, forgot to re-enable
<sil2100> Was meddling with the config
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1713 Dependency wait (yakkety/kdeplasma-addons, yakkety/khotkeys, yakkety/kmenuedit, yakkety/oxygen, yakkety/plasma-desktop, yakkety/plasma-workspace, yakkety/powerdevil). Successfully built (yakkety/attica-kf5, yakkety/baloo-kf5, yakkety/bluedevil, yakkety/bluez-qt, yakkety/breeze, yakkety/breeze-grub, yakkety/breeze-gtk, yakkety/breeze-icons, yakkety/breeze-plymouth, yakkety/extra-c
<sil2100> ogra_: I re-enabled
<ogra_> no worries, there is a 15.04 snappy build that wants to be imported :)
 * ogra_ is soooo eager to get rid of that
<sil2100> ogra_: I was some snappy build failure for vivid on arm64 though ;)
<dobey> slangasek, seb128: which is for https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/ticket-1726/landing-028-yakkety/excuses.html
<sil2100> s/was/saw
<ogra_> sil2100, yeah, we didnt do arm64 in 15.04
<ogra_> no idea why it always tries to attempt it
<sil2100> I guess cdimage has arm64 in the list of supported archs for this project
<ogra_> it always makes me panic ... til i realize it is arm64, not amd64
<sil2100> hah
<sil2100> ;)
<ogra_> silly naming scheme
<slangasek> dobey, seb128: ok, so it build-depends on upstart... this seems like a clear-cut case where we should remove the binary for this package also on s390x
<slangasek> I can't account for why they weren't removed previously
<dobey> slangasek: right. all i can do though is convince someone with privs to do that. :)
<seb128> slangasek, do we have any script/facility to give us a list of binaries that include those and their rdepends?
<slangasek> seb128: 'reverse-depends'
<slangasek> which is somewhat extensive
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1707 Failed to build (yakkety/messaging-app). Successfully built (vivid/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-app)
<dobey> and reverse-build-depends i guess too
<dobey> hmm, needs looping apparently
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1727 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-html5-theme, vivid/webbrowser-app, xenial/ubuntu-html5-theme, xenial/webbrowser-app, yakkety/ubuntu-html5-theme)
<slangasek> dobey, seb128: yeah, so this is going to take some care to clear out
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/qtubuntu). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, x
<dobey> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/1.13.2-0ubuntu22 appears to be the upload that broke it
 * dobey wonders why said care was not taken then
<dobey> huh, how the heck did ual land in may, if s390x stopped building in april
<dobey> oh, looks like it was built on xenial and then binaries copied over
<dobey> ick
<slangasek> yeah, tracking this back is non-trivial
<slangasek> so
<slangasek> I apologize in advance
<slangasek> but I'm going to continue ripping out in the bottom
<slangasek> from the bottom
<slangasek> and as this blocks things, please yell at the AAs to remove the next layer up
<seb128> slangasek, k, so we just deal with blockers as we hit them?
<seb128> wfm
<seb128> it's for sure simpler than sorting out the whole situation
<slangasek> seb128: yeah; because manually walking this tree to figure out which bits actually are arch: any binaries depending on uninstallable packages is nontrivial
<seb128> but also more likely to lead to other people hitting similar issues and getting confused over time
<seb128> slangasek, right, that was sort of my question when I asked about rdepends
<seb128> slangasek, thanks for the input!
<seb128> slangasek, are you deleting the ones blocking the currnet landing or should have I look?
<slangasek> seb128: yes, done
<seb128> great, thank you
<seb128> dobey, ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1726 Successfully built
<dobey> slangasek: ok great, thanks
<Saviq> robru, nice one... https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 is "needs rebuild" again though :/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/qtmir). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xeni
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1698 Preparing packages
<dobey> ok, need to get lunch.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1727 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xen
<robru> Saviq: did you get my email about that? I have a workaround in mind but it's just in staging right now, I didn't put it in production yet
<Saviq> robru, ack, didn't know it wasn't deployed
<robru> Saviq: yeah sorry
<Saviq> nw
<robru> Saviq: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/log/1575/status/94/debug/ TWENTY Connection refused's, brilliant
<Saviq> just wanted to let you know
<Saviq> ouch
<Saviq> wonder how this doesn't bite us @home all the time
<robru> Saviq: seems like quite often one retry is all it takes to just transparently work. my workaround is 4x more retries, so it'd retry 8 times in total
<robru> Saviq: of course it's completely not reproducible in staging
<robru> even with the same set of MPs
<robru> well, this fix doesn't regress the happy path of working correctly on the first try so I'll have to just cowboy it into production I guess.
<robru> Saviq: I'll monitor it throughout the day, if it keeps happening even after 8 retries I'll work up some logic to make it detect that 'bzr missing' has failed and not set the status to a wrong status, at least. at that point you'll just see occaisionally the status takes 30 minutes to update instead of the usual 15.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/qtmir). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xeni
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Bad merges (yakkety/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-system-compositor, vivid/unity8, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1713 Dependency wait (yakkety/kdeplasma-addons, yakkety/khotkeys, yakkety/kmenuedit, yakkety/plasma-desktop, yakkety/powerdevil). Successfully built (yakkety/attica-kf5, yakkety/baloo-kf5, yakkety/bluedevil, yakkety/bluez-qt, yakkety/breeze, yakkety/breeze-grub, yakkety/breeze-gtk, yakkety/breeze-icons, yakkety/breeze-plymouth, yakkety/extra-cmake-modules, yakkety/frameworkintegration
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1675 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1688 Diff missing (xenial/gst-plugins-bad1.0, xenial/libhybris). Ready to build (vivid/gst-plugins-bad1.0, vivid/libhybris, vivid/mesa, vivid/pulseaudio, vivid/xorg-server, yakkety/gst-plugins-bad1.0, yakkety/libhybris, yakkety/mesa, yakkety/pulseaudio, yakkety/xorg-server). Release pocket (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/mesa, xenial/pulseaud
<robru> Saviq: good news, here's at least one case where it worked on the third try: https://pastebin.canonical.com/161915/ (fingers crossed that the whole job works now)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1698 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/compiz). Release pocket (yakkety/bamf, yakkety/unity)
<awe_> robru, question for you...  I need to land a new lxc-android-config to fix the emulator network bug; I was pretty sure lxc-android-config was handled by direct upload and not capable of being built via CI
<awe_> however seb128 just made me question that assumption
<robru> awe_: well it's easy to find out
<seb128> seems CI train handled
<seb128> e.g https://code.launchpad.net/~till-kamppeter/lxc-android-config/cups-override/+merge/280585
<seb128> https://code.launchpad.net/~ci-train-bot/lxc-android-config/lxc-android-config-ubuntu-yakkety-landing-046
<awe_> ok, cool
 * awe_ just did a bunch of un-needed work
<awe_> ;/
<robru> awe_: the final proof is on trunk: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/lxc-android-config/trunk/revision/22#debian/changelog (note committer)
<awe_> thanks
<robru> awe_: you're welcome!
<robru> awe_: looking at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxc-android-config/+publishinghistory it seems it got on the train back in september
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir, xenial
<robru> Saviq: ok, 80 connection refused, time to open a bug in launchpad
<robru> or in bzr
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1727 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-html5-theme, vivid/webbrowser-app, xenial/ubuntu-html5-theme, xenial/webbrowser-app, yakkety/ubuntu-html5-theme)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Preparing packages
<Mirv> Saviq: bzoltan: yakkety-proposed now properly used but U8 still qmluitests errors https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-yakkety-ci-train-ppa-service-landing-019/yakkety/amd64/u/unity8/20160728_163940@/log.gz
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Bad merges (yakkety/unity8). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-system-compositor, vivid/unity8, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1675 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1604 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, vivid/unity8, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/unity8, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
<dobey> gah
<slangasek> dobey, seb128: ok, I think I've managed to traverse the ubuntu-app-launch revdeps on s390x without any collateral damage, but perhaps you want to double-check me
<dobey> robru: so, the binaries were deleted from yakkety a couple hours ago. the build status went to "successfully built" but britney still failed: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/ticket-1726/landing-028-yakkety/excuses.html
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1727 Successfully built
<Saviq> robru, yeah that sounds extreme
<robru> dobey: the yaml still shows the same s390x issue
<robru> dobey: I'm wondering if britney just didn't update yet
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Currently building (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub, yakkety/content-hub). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/libertine). Successfully built (vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakk
<Saviq> Mirv, Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Saviq> make[3]: *** [tests/qmltests/CMakeFiles/xvfbtestWizard] Error 139
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Bad merges (yakkety/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-system-compositor, vivid/unity8, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity8)
<Saviq> there's a few other cases, we'll need to have a look
<Saviq> robru, not only my ticket, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1604 affected now, too ;)
<robru> Saviq: that one's odd, I don't see a connection refused that failed through all retries
<robru> Saviq: although I am seeing 'bzr missing' repeated even after it succeeds, good job bzr.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1604 Successfully built
<robru> Saviq: oh I see, yeah that's not the connection issue, that's a new bug introduced by my workaround for the connection issue. sigh. back to the drawing board
<Saviq> yay
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Currently building (vivid/content-hub). Dependency wait (yakkety/libertine). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/qtubuntu). Successfully built (vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, yakkety/content-hub, yakket
<robru> Saviq: what's happening is that bzr missing returns nonzero when there are missing commits, causing my retrier to think it failed and retry. will need a more intense fix that inspects STDERR rather than trusting the exit code from bzr.
<Saviq> ugh, exit code value doesn't help?
<robru> nooop!
<Saviq> yay, can we move to git yet?
<robru> Saviq: just need to port the publish job then we can jettison jenkins and begin git support
<robru> Saviq: gimme like a month
<Saviq> A MONTH!
<Saviq> ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Bad merges (yakkety/unity8). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-system-compositor, vivid/unity8, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity8)
<dobey> robru: so what to do about britney?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1690 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/dialer-app). Successfully built (vivid/dialer-app, xenial/dialer-app)
<robru> dobey: what ticket number was that?
<dobey> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1726
<robru> dobey: I dunno dude you need pitti. all i can see is that the excuses page is over half an hour old
<robru> dobey: it's the same error it was before. either it didn't run yet or the binaries are cached somewhere. bileto reloads the package indexes every run
<robru> dobey: or maybe some rdep got missed somewhere. fixing the bileto status would only require the ual binary be deleted
<dobey> robru: well, about 1.5 hrs ago, after slangasek said the binaries were deleted, i reset the lander signoff to force re-run, and went to lunch. when i got back, i saw it was failed again
<dobey> hmm
<robru> dobey: I literally know nothing about britney. all I did was write a script that builds the package indexes that it uses, and triggers it regularly. you need pitti to dig into britney.
<dobey> slangasek: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-app-launch/0.9+16.04.20160510.2-0ubuntu1 still shows s390x binaries though?
<robru> dobey: that's xenial, this failure is yakkety
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1604 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, vivid/unity8, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/unity8, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
<dobey> robru: they were built on xenial and copied to yakkety; the publishing status there is for yakkety
<dobey> mabye that's why this is causing problems?
<robru> dobey: i have no idea, sorry
<dobey> robru: well, that's why i pinged slangasek, but i guess he might be at lunch now
<dobey> :)
<robru> dobey: he's in europe for a thing this week
<dobey> oh, well lunch, dinner, whatever
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/libertine). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, yakkety/content-hub, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1604 Successfully built
<awe_> robru, hey so a few more follow-up questions on the lxc-android-config landing.  It looks like there's a 15.04 ( lp:lxc-android-config/15.04 ), and a trunk branch ( lp:lxc-android-config)
<awe_> so what I do is create merge proposals for both
<awe_> and then trunk should be set for x+y, and /15.04 for just vivid?
<awe_> does that sound correct to you?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Dependency wait (yakkety/libertine). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, yakkety/content-hub, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles)
<robru> awe_: on separate tickets, yet
<robru> yes
<awe_> great, thanks
<robru> awe_: note there is this active ticket already: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1653
<robru> awe_: it's a trio, which means if that gets published, vivid will have whatever from trunk, not the /15.04 branch
<robru> awe_: so you should diff the 15.04 branch with trunk and see what changes are there and if there's still really necessary. trio silo is ideal/easiest if you can eliminate the delta
<awe_> ugh
<awe_> robru, fyi... this looks like this isn't quite ready for landing
<awe_> https://code.launchpad.net/~morphis/lxc-android-config/share-ipc-ns-with-host/+merge/299807
<robru> awe_: right.
<awe_> I'd rather get my update out, as pmcgowan told me the emul ota12 update was being held up for my change
<robru> awe_: ok what you need to do is look at the changelogs from the trunk and the 15.04 branches, see which one is newest. some of the landings look like trunk is y+x with a special branch for vivid but some of the landings are trios.
<robru> awe_: or rather look at the package that is in vivid overlay and try to determine if that changelog matches trunk or the 15.04 branch
<robru> awe_: then just use whatever it came from as your base
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1690 Preparing packages
<slangasek> dobey: binaries won't disappear from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-app-launch/0.9+16.04.20160510.2-0ubuntu1 just because they've been un-published; and I'm not at lunch because I'm sprinting in .nl right now.  Did the problem clear itself yet?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1354 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/qtvideo-node). Proposed pocket (yakkety/akonadi, yakkety/analitza, yakkety/appmenu-qt5, yakkety/calibre, yakkety/ciborium, yakkety/fcitx-qt5, yakkety/frameworkintegration, yakkety/gammaray, yakkety/gcin, yakkety/gsettings-qt, yakkety/hime, yakkety/kdeclarative, yakkety/kwin, yakkety/libqtxdg, yakkety/lxqt-qtplugin, yakkety/maliit-framewor
<dobey> slangasek: no, hasn't cleared itself. i don't know what else to do at this point. i can try resetting the lander signoff again, and force re-run on all series, but i suspect it will have the same result
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1713 Successfully built
<slangasek> dobey: ok, well the archive side is clean, and https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/ticket-1726/landing-028-yakkety/excuses.html reports itself as over an hour old; so I think resetting the lander sign-off is a good idea
<slangasek> but shouldn't a failed p-m run be retried more often than that? robru ?
<slangasek> oh
<slangasek> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1726 - state just updated
<dobey> i just changed it
<slangasek> gotcha
<dobey> reset it, that is
<robru> slangasek: resetting the sign-off is a good way to miss a britney run and delay the results
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1724 Preparing packages
<slangasek> robru: how often is p-m being run?
<robru> robru: the run time is dependant on load
<robru> One sec I'm just eating
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenia
<robru> slangasek: it's currently taking 70 minutes to run through all tickets in britney
<slangasek> hmm
<robru> Which is unusually high
<slangasek> well, so, that's the answer to dobey's earlier question
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Dependency wait (yakkety/libertine). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/qtubuntu). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, yakkety/content-hub, yakkety
<robru> dobey: britney doesn't work the way you think it does. It retries over and over forever until there is a complete success, then stops. Clearing the sign-off accomplishes nothing, all it can do is make you miss a run if your timing is particularly bad
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1354 Proposed pocket (yakkety/akonadi, yakkety/analitza, yakkety/appmenu-qt5, yakkety/calibre, yakkety/ciborium, yakkety/fcitx-qt5, yakkety/frameworkintegration, yakkety/gammaray, yakkety/gcin, yakkety/gsettings-qt, yakkety/hime, yakkety/kdeclarative, yakkety/kwin, yakkety/libqtxdg, yakkety/lxqt-qtplugin, yakkety/maliit-framework, yakkety/musescore, yakkety/plasma-framework, yakkety/p
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1690 Failed to build (yakkety/dialer-app). Successfully built (vivid/dialer-app, xenial/dialer-app)
<robru> slangasek: dobey: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/ticket-1726/landing-028-yakkety/excuses.html ok now autopkgtests have been triggered
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- awe, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1730 vivid/lxc-android-config: Failed to add changelog message
<awe_> robru, I think I'll stick to two tickets with two merge proposals.  ondra made changes for lxc 2.0 in the lxc-android-config package which landed for xenial ( in the PPA ), and I'm not confident they're OK for vivid
<awe_> robru, the only thing I'm unsure about is if the second silo is correct: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1731
<awe_> do y+x silos automatically publish to archive & overlay respectively?
<slangasek> robru: have you talked with pitti about these excuses files showing 'not considered' without giving an explanation?
<robru> awe_: yes, any multi-series silos are hard-coded so that the first one goes to the archive and all the rest go to overlay
<awe_> cool
<awe_> robru, do you have time to review my merge proposals?
<dobey> slangasek: we determined that is indeed a bug, earlier, yes
<robru> slangasek: it's come up a couple times and pitti has acknowledges that they are bugs, I'm not sure if he filed anything though (I'm not sure where to file it, I guess it affects debian too)
<robru> awe_: I don't have any knowledge of lxc-android-config
<awe_> robru, pmcgowan will do so, but thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- awe, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1730 Ready to build
<robru> awe_: ok, tickets and MPs look good as far as merge targets are concerned but yeah the diff content is meaningless to me
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- awe, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1731 Preparing packages
<awe_> robru, ok thanks for looking over the tickets/mps
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1711
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1473 revision-id: ci-train-bot@canonical.com-20160708080030-70pgaja9iz9jw0ov
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1669
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- awe, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1731
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1604 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, vivid/unity8, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/unity8, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1727 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-html5-theme, vivid/webbrowser-app, xenial/ubuntu-html5-theme, xenial/webbrowser-app, yakkety/ubuntu-html5-theme)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Dependency wait (yakkety/libertine). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, yakkety/content-hub, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles)
<robru> awe_: you're welcome!
<robru> oh god
<robru> "cannot fork" I can't even
<robru> awe_: try this build again please https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/log/1731/build/1/
<robru> oh there's no memory
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- awe, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1731 Preparing packages
<awe_> robru, is my changelog message supposed to include the full entry?
<robru> awe_: full entry of what? what are you looking at?
<awe_> ( eg. version line, individual changes, commiter )
<awe_> in the merge proposal, for the commit message, I just put: * Update NM routing dispatcher script to fix emulator networking ( LP: #1587808).
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1587808 in Canonical System Image "Ubuntu-emulator no network on latest image" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1587808
<robru> awe_: don't put the star. the Commit Message field you just put one sentence and that goes into the changelog.
<awe_> then I saw this: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/log/1730/build/latest/
<awe_> why there's a +16.10 in a bzr branch called 15.04, I have no idea
<robru> awe_: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/lxc-android-config/15.04/view/head:/debian/changelog yes this is tvoss' fault
<robru> awe_: that to me means that the 15.04 branch is corrupted, I would just do a trio trunk release
<awe_> robru, I have guarantee that ondra's latest change works on vivid
<awe_> s/guarantee/no guarantee/
<robru> awe_: right
<robru> awe_: well I dunno then, your only other option is to inspect 15.04 branch and see if that is really what was released to vivid
<awe_> pmcgowan, thoughts?
<robru> awe_: basically look at the vivid package and try to figure out which branch it came from
<awe_> k
<robru> awe_: if you want to just force the current branch to work you need to s/16.04/15.04/ on that first line of debian/changelog and then bileto will allow the package to build
<tvoss> robru, not sure what happens there, but https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/lxc-android-config/add-biometryd-meizu-fp-reader-state-dir is against trunk
<tvoss> robru, and I did not merge manually as far as I remember
<pmcgowan> awe_, beats me
<robru> tvoss: huh I dunno man
<awe_> robru, ok that seems like the easiest path to victory...
<tvoss> awe_, what do you need landed? I can follow up with sil2100 tomorrow morning?
<robru> awe_: the danger is that it sounds like the 15.04 branch contains yakkety stuff that might not work in vivid
<awe_> tvoss, I have a fix for the emulator network bug
<awe_> have two silos prep'd for lxc-android-config
<awe_> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1730
<awe_> and https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1731
<awe_> I split them because I wasn't sure if ondra's recent lxc 2.0 changes were compatibile with vivid ( seems he only landed them for x&y )
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1711 Dependency wait (vivid/repowerd). Successfully built (vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/repowerd, xenial/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/repowerd, yakkety/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1727 Successfully built
<awe_> tvoss, if you could follow up with sil2100 on these tomorrow, that'd be awesome
<awe_> pmcgowan, are we ok to delay?
<tvoss> awe, shoot me a mail and cc sil, so I can follow up
<awe_> tvoss, that said, I think robru's trick would work
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- awe, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1731 Successfully built
<tvoss> awe_, sure, but lxd-android-config involves some black magic
<robru> awe_: it will definitely "work" but it's up to you to discover if the "15.04" branch actually works in vivid.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1669 Ready to build (xenial/signon-ui). Successfully built (xenial/account-plugins, xenial/gnome-control-center-signon)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1473 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/indicator-power). Successfully built (vivid/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-power)
 * awe_ thinks black magic is another way to say "chaos"
<awe_> ;/
<pmcgowan> awe_, its ok to delay one more day, we have waited so long already :)
<awe_> tvoss, I'm going on holiday tomorrow, so I'll send that email and let you hash it out with sil2100
<awe_> tvoss, much appreciated
<tvoss> awe_, ack
 * awe_ writes an email, then heads out for a haircut
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir, xenial
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1604 Successfully built
<pmcgowan> robru, dobey anyone how would I determine which packages in the image are built with go
<pmcgowan> I see the Built-using field but no idea how to search everything
<dobey> pmcgowan: reverse-depends -b golang-go and correlate that to list of source packages on the image
<dobey> pmcgowan: i think mostly it's scopes, and then pay-service and ubuntu-push
<dobey> granted reverse-depends won't help with scopes, since the ones written in go are all click packages
<dobey> maybe lxd, if libertine uses that
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Successfully built
<pmcgowan> dobey, sorry, is that the command or optiosn to apt?
<dobey> oh, nuntium build-depends on golang it seems
<bregma> libertine does not use LXD (yet)
<dobey> pmcgowan: command
<pmcgowan> ciborium, usensord
<dobey> pmcgowan: it's a tool from ubuntu-dev-tools i think
<pmcgowan> ah I dont have it
<dobey> account-polld
<pmcgowan> ubuntu-push-client
<dobey> pmcgowan: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/21317699/
<dobey> pmcgowan: all of those aren't on the phone obviously
<pmcgowan> pay0service
<dobey> so account-polld, ciborium, nuntium, pay-service, ubuntu-push, and usensord i guess
<pmcgowan> dobey, aces thanks
<dobey> should rewrite all those in c++
<pmcgowan> all the cool kids use go
<pmcgowan> dobey, I still want to backport the new golang
<dobey> key word in that sentence: "kids"
<dobey> ok
<pmcgowan> maybe sil can do it for me
<dobey> oh, you want 1.6 because it magically fixed MMS issues?
<pmcgowan> dobey, indeed
<pmcgowan> and I wonder what else it might fix
<pmcgowan> other sunspots
<dobey> pmcgowan: what did you rebuild against 1.6 to fix the issues?
<dobey> nuntium?
<pmcgowan> yes
<dobey> pmcgowan: what ppa did you get golang 1.6 from for vivid?
<pmcgowan> gophers
<pmcgowan> dobey, but I needed to depend specificlly on 1.6 due to how its built
<dobey> ?
<pmcgowan> dobey, so I am no packaging expert but the build depend couldn't be on golang-go need to be golang-go1.1
<pmcgowan> sorry 6
<dobey> oh, the PPA has a bunch of versions of go
<pmcgowan> yeah
<dobey> that are all parallel installable
<dobey> and apparently i guess doesn't provide golang-go packages
<dobey> hmmm
<dobey> pmcgowan: do you have a phone you can flash devel (xenial) channel onto, to test there?
<pmcgowan> dobey, hmm I could, does that boot now?
<dobey> pmcgowan: i think it does boot. camera and gallery apps probably won't work, but it should have nuntium built against go 1.6 since xenial has 1.6. would be nice to know if the mms issues still exist there
<dobey> pmcgowan: were they sending or receiving, issues?
<pmcgowan> dobey, receiving, you either missed them completely or got Unknown Message
<pmcgowan> it happened around 30-50% of the time
<pmcgowan> with no discernible pattern
<dobey> pmcgowan: yeah, if you have a second phone/sim you can flash the xenial build to, and then spam it with MMS, would be a good test i think
<pmcgowan> dobey, yeah, I can do that
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1726 QA Signoff: Ready
<dobey> pmcgowan: at least will provide more data than just "rebuilding against 1.6 from random ppa somehow fixes things" :)
<pmcgowan> fair point
<dobey> and since we're supposed to be working toward switching to xenial at some point anyway...
<dobey> if somehting changed between what's in xenial, and what you built against from that PPA, we could maybe isolate the actual problem, too
<dobey> yay, this is finally approved
<dobey> hrmm, but not appeared on qa trello yet
<pmcgowan> dobey, yeah but the one in vivid is 2 years and 3000 fixes behind
<dobey> pmcgowan: sure, so if we can narrow that down to a much smaller set, that'd be good :)
<pmcgowan> dobey, it booted! but no scopes :(
<dobey> pmcgowan: not even apps scope?
<dobey> pmcgowan: apps scope should work
<pmcgowan> dobey, nope
<dobey> pmcgowan: that's weird
<robru> Saviq: ok I think things have stabilized.
<dobey> pmcgowan: maybe devel-proposed would be better though? no idea when the last image was promoted to devel from there
<pmcgowan> dobey, so far all mms's received
<dobey> pmcgowan: cool. at least messaging-app works then :)
<pmcgowan> so looks fixed here too
<dobey> pmcgowan: cool, then we should be able to grab the xenial version for a backport
<dobey> crikey this is awful
<dobey> (the thing i'm currently working on)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1696 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Currently building (vivid/libertine, xenial/libertine). Dependency wait (yakkety/libertine). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/content-hub, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, yakkety/content-hub, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1724 Successfully built
<robru> ok, now that things seem to have settled I'm going out for lunch, bbl
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Dependency wait (yakkety/libertine). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, yakkety/content-hub, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1688 Ready to build (vivid/gst-plugins-bad1.0, vivid/libhybris, vivid/mesa, vivid/pulseaudio, vivid/xorg-server, yakkety/gst-plugins-bad1.0, yakkety/libhybris, yakkety/mesa, yakkety/pulseaudio, yakkety/xorg-server). Release pocket (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/gst-plugins-bad1.0, xenial/libhybris, xenial/mesa, xenial/pulseaudio, xenial/tele
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1696 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1696 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Dependency wait (yakkety/libertine). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/qtubuntu). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, yakkety/content-hub, yakkety
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1690 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1690 Failed to build (yakkety/dialer-app). Successfully built (vivid/dialer-app, xenial/dialer-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- awe, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1718 Diff missing (vivid/network-manager, xenial/network-manager). Ready to build (yakkety/network-manager)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1637 QA Signoff: Approved
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-07-29
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- awe, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1718 Diff missing (vivid/network-manager, xenial/network-manager). Ready to build (yakkety/network-manager)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- zhangew401, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1729 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- zhangew401, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1729 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Dependency wait (yakkety/libertine). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, yakkety/content-hub, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles)
<michi> trainguards: Anyone around who can kick the autopkg test for silo 54?
<robru> michi: probably not
<michi> :(
<michi> I’m in the wrong time zone.
<robru> michi: you need to find an Australian core dev
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1732 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1732 Failed to build (vivid/mcloud, xenial/mcloud, xenial/net-cpp, yakkety/mcloud, yakkety/net-cpp). Successfully built (vivid/net-cpp)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- zhangew401, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1729 Preparing packages
<Mirv> michi: kicking
<michi> Mirv: thanks!
<michi> I suspect the unity8 tests will fail again.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- zhangew401, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1729 Failed to build (vivid/usensord). Successfully built (xenial/usensord, yakkety/usensord)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki yofel, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1713 Publishing
 * Mirv explodes the infra again, probably
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki yofel, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1713 yakkety/bluez-qt: Failed to fetch https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-041/+files/bluez-qt_5.24.0-0ubuntu1_source.changes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki yofel, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1713 Proposed pocket
<robru> Nice
<robru> Alright I'm beat. Night all
<Mirv> night robru
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- zhangew401, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1729 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- zhangew401, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1729 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1696 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1696 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1604 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki yofel, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1713 Proposed pocket (yakkety/attica-kf5, yakkety/baloo-kf5, yakkety/bluedevil, yakkety/bluez-qt, yakkety/breeze, yakkety/breeze-gtk, yakkety/breeze-icons, yakkety/extra-cmake-modules, yakkety/frameworkintegration, yakkety/kactivities-kf5, yakkety/kactivities-stats, yakkety/kactivitymanagerd, yakkety/karchive, yakkety/kauth, yakkety/kbookmarks, yakkety/kcmutils, yakkety/kcodecs,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1623 QA Signoff: Failed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- awe, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1730 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- awe, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1730 Successfully built
<bzoltan> jibel: the silo19 is ready for QA. Nothing really happened other then a day has passed :)
<jibel> bzoltan, well, it went from everything is red on yakkety to 2 tests are segfaulting, so clearly things happened
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1653 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/lxc-android-config). Successfully built (vivid/lxc-android-config, xenial/lxc-android-config)
<jibel> bzoltan, and Saviq and the U8 team is aware of the failures and can start investigating
<Saviq> bzoltan, a difference between "everything's dead" and knowing "2 tests segfaulting" is quite significant IMO
<bzoltan> Saviq:  We were explaining the reason behind the "everything is dead" with Mirv. And  since the silo was green once before we knew that the "all dead" sign is not covering possible regressions.
<bzoltan> Mirv:  the silo69 tests are done. There is no AP regression. Do you need the test results somewhere?
<Saviq> bzoltan, so you say the fact that Qt 5.6.1 landed in doesn't change anything? that previous tests without it were valid?
<Saviq> s/were valid/can be used/
<bzoltan> Saviq: No, I do not say that ...what I keep saying is that it should not fail the QA tests, because QA do not test on Yakketi devices, do they :) As i said, I would love to see those autopkg tests... specially the yakketi ones to be the exit criteria and not the entry criteria for the manual QA validation.
<Saviq> yakket*y* btw
<Saviq> bzoltan, not sure how that matters, if it's broken on yakkety and you need to rebuild, QA needs to go through testing for vivid and xenial, too
<bzoltan> Saviq: yakkety  of course
<bzoltan> Saviq: It does matter. It takes time. Look at the QA queue now... UITK will be 7th in the line. That means loosing time. I am lobbying for higher velocity not for weaker QA process.
<bzoltan> Saviq:  But we are running in circles :) and my points do not seem to count much. So I give it up :) No problems... I accept your stand.
<Saviq> bzoltan, look at the QA queue yourself https://trello.com/b/AE3swczu/qa-testing-requests-for-questions-ping-ubuntu-qa-on-ubuntu-ci-eng
<Saviq> 19 is the first to go
<Saviq> and yes, ignoring an all-red situation is weakening the QA process, we wouldn't have known about the crash that we know about now
<bzoltan> Saviq: good hack on the queue :)
<Saviq> bzoltan, not a hack, that's jibel just being, as you call it "logical and sensible"
<bzoltan> Saviq:  I have never said that anybody should ignore any failing tests.
<bzoltan> Saviq: and all I am suggesting is to make it automatic
<bzoltan> Saviq: i wonder if you have an argument against making at least the Yakkety autopkg tests as exit criteria instead of entry criteria. Because that is all I am asking for. I am not asking to ignore any tests. I have never did that... even if right now we have just ignored the unity8 tests on yakkety.
<bzoltan> Saviq:  but really, let's leave it. Does not worth the time to argue about it :) We both are busy with other things.
<Saviq> bzoltan, I don't understand how that helps - if you ignore yakkety failures, you ignore them - if you don't, if they're exit criteria and you find a problem, you need to rebuild, so you and QA need to retest
<bzoltan> Saviq:  because 99.99% of the failing autopkg tests we do not need to rebuild anything just to retry 3-4 times
<Saviq> bzoltan, but now we've agreed to "ignore" them because we know about them - we can make an informed decision to ignore them - yesterday the situation was different - we didn't know zilch about the resutls
<Saviq> bzoltan, again, the fix for that is fixing flaky tests, not wasting QA's time
<bzoltan> Saviq: it does not waste QA's time, never did
<Saviq> bzoltan, that said, I agree with you that requiring a core dev to press ♻ is meh
<Saviq> but then again it's 24/5 coverage at least https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev
<Saviq> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/+members#active that is
<bzoltan> Saviq: exactly...that is my point. Retrying wastes more time than anything. It is slowing down the output of the UITK team.. and others too I guess
<Saviq> bzoltan, really, it's simple, let's fix the flaky tests and you won't need to rerun anyway
<bzoltan> Saviq:  my personal experience is that it is not 24/5
<Saviq> between RAOF and anyone on the west coast US, it's not far from - and you should be sleeping between when west coast US and Australia wakes up
<bzoltan> Saviq: I agree that fixing flaky tests ... and err, fixing flaky test environment would solve this problem. But we all know that it is not that easy ... as... puting the tests as exit criteria... or at least a criteria for QA team to start working on a card not for _entering_ the QA queue.
<bzoltan> Saviq: I have three kids under age 6 :) My sleeping habits are rather unorthodox :D
<Saviq> bzoltan, but what if autopkgtests fail then
<Saviq> bzoltan, even if 4/5 is a flaky test, that's 20% chance of wasting hours of their time
<Saviq> and "flaky test environment" is FUD
<jamesh> sil2100: hi.  I was wondering if you've had a chance to think about the vivid/boost issue we discussed earlier?
<bzoltan> Saviq: then QA team does not even start with the card... but the card could enter the queue and step closer to the QA testing while we are clicking on the 'recycle' icon like little monkeys, That could save 1-2 days.
<Mirv> bzoltan: yes, please put the 69 results somewhere I can link to. thanks a lot! I've barely managed to run now silo 80 testing in two days..
<bzoltan> Saviq:  no, it is not FUD ... ask  the guys over there. It is not a bugfree environment and yes we have faced hanging testbeds
<bzoltan> Mirv:  OK
<Saviq> bzoltan, statistically insignificant, afaict
<bzoltan> Saviq:  no, it is not.. I can tell you. I have uitk and uitk-gles, triple tests... that is a 6 pack for each landing. Each landing in the last few one had hickups, plus the flaky tests.
<bzoltan> Saviq:  I keep telling ... the time between a silo enters the QA queue and the silo is taken under work by a QA engineer should be when the silo is autopkg tested. because that time is a _no_action_ time ... clicking on recycle icon can be done during waiting on the card's turn. It is like searching for your money while queueing in the cachier line. Imagine if you would be allowd to step in the shop with money in your hand.
<bzoltan> Saviq: as you see I even softened my request :)
<bzoltan> that is called compromise :) my wife would be proud of me
<Saviq> bzoltan, I think you're putting too much weight on the QA queue, but maybe
<Saviq> bzoltan, and we agreed with jibel before that it would be good to have a "in progress" for lander approval, when autopkgtests are run
<bzoltan> Saviq: All I am looking for is time to cut down without compromising the quality  ... and it is exactly that one. 1-2 days in my experience
<Saviq> so that this is happening in parallel
<Saviq> can't say the QA queue has been a problem for me recently
<Saviq> and for silos like yours the guys always respond to having to put higher prio on it
<bzoltan> Saviq: not a problem, but it takes time
<jibel> bzoltan, the order cards enter the queue is not really important, we prioritize the cards depending the the content of the silos, importance of the fixes, features, risk, ... and usually core packages like unity8, uitk, hybris, ... are move to the top of the queue
<bzoltan> jibel: My experience is that the UITK silos do spend 1-2 days in the queue before they are taken. What is perfectly fine as the queue is a queue... u8 and hybris lanings in front are in front.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1637 Publishing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1637 Proposed pocket (yakkety/syncevolution). Release pocket (vivid/syncevolution, xenial/syncevolution)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1724 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/mir). Successfully built (vivid/mir, xenial/mir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1724 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xen
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1637 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bregma ChrisTownsend, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1714 QA Signoff: Approved
<koza> trainguards, again Im trying to land u-s-s but the britney runs awfully long, could you check the https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1696
<jibel> koza, it's running http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running.shtml search for landing-060
<koza> jibel, ok so still ongoing, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1723 Failed to build (vivid/qtsystems-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtsystems-opensource-src). Successfully built (yakkety/qtsystems-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1723 Ready to build (xenial/qtsystems-opensource-src). Successfully built (vivid/qtsystems-opensource-src, yakkety/qtsystems-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1724 Successfully built
<koza> jibel, now it failed, is it still the yaketty powerpc issue?
<jibel> koza, it is not considered a valid candidate https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/ticket-1696/landing-060-yakkety/excuses.html but the page doesn't say why
<koza> jibel, what should i do now?
<jibel> trainguards ^ where can we find why britney doesn't considerr a package for silos?
<Mirv> jibel: koza: it's because of the s390x not building https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-060/+packages which is caused by upstart not building on s390x and it has hit others too but I'm not really sure why it (re)surfaces now given that the problem started in May
<Mirv> jibel: koza: it's related to the ubuntu-app-launch discussion that happened yesterday but I didn't follow where it got. maybe dobey knows.
<jibel> Mirv, thanks. the excuses page is pretty useless in this case
<koza> dobey, regarding ubuntu-app-launch discussion ^^^^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1723 Failed to build (xenial/qtsystems-opensource-src). Ready to build (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (vivid/qtsystems-opensource-src, yakkety/qtsystems-opensource-src)
<dobey> hmm?
<rvr> bzoltan: Saviq: I have a problem with silo 19. Without U1 account, go to Ubuntu Store, click on top app to install it, introduce credentials... and when the credentials are accepted, app is not installed and Dash is freezed (doesn't response to input). Launcher and indicators work. No crash.
<rvr> I have rebooted and reproduced the problem.
<Saviq> rvr, I heard this elsewhere, might not be silo's fault
<Saviq> will test with rc-proposed clean
<rvr> Saviq: Ok, checking
<Saviq> oh if you have a device handy, please do
<dobey> Mirv, koza: ah the s390x binaries for ubuntu-sysstem-settings probably need to be deleted from yakkety
<bzoltan> rvr:  Does not sound like UITK issue, but I will check
<dobey> slangasek: ^^
<koza> dobey, can I do it? if so then how
<dobey> koza: no, only an archive admin can
<koza> dobey, i see
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1727 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1723 Generating diffs
<rvr> bzoltan: Saviq: jibel: Not a regression introduced by the silo
<rvr> Can be reproduced in stock rc-proposed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bregma ChrisTownsend, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1714 Publishing
<jibel> rvr, right, I saw the same bug on desktop
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1723 Ready to build (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (vivid/qtsystems-opensource-src, xenial/qtsystems-opensource-src, yakkety/qtsystems-opensource-src)
<jibel> rvr, can you file a bug report please?
<rvr> jibel: Sure
<jibel> thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1723 Preparing packages
<koza> dobey, who is the arch admin that I should talk to?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1723 yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/device_detection
<dobey> koza: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-archive
<dobey> seb128, cjwatson: ^^ can we get the ubuntu-system-settings binaries for s390x deleted on yakkety too? seems they might have gotten missed yesterday
<cjwatson> dobey: not me, I go on holiday for a week at the end of today and I still have like two days of work to do
<rvr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1607799
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1607799 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Dash freezes after U1 login" [Undecided,New]
<dobey> cjwatson: ok, well have a good holiday :)
<koza> cjwatson, enjoy time off :)
<bzoltan> rvr: good to hear :)
<koza> dobey, ill ping someone from the list on that page you showed me
<dobey> koza: some were sprinting this week in eu, so might be travelling; not sure who all from this side of the pond was there though
<koza> apw, ping
<dobey> i guess slangasek is probably travelling as he was there
<koza> i will just go from the top of the list
<koza> :)
<apw> koza, ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1712 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bregma ChrisTownsend, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1714 Proposed pocket (yakkety/unity8-desktop-session). Release pocket (vivid/unity8-desktop-session, xenial/unity8-desktop-session)
<koza> apw, can we get the ubuntu-system-settings binaries for s390x deleted on yakkety too? seems they might have gotten  missed yesterday
<apw> koza, i must have missed the reason that needed doing somewhere, what was the background ?
<koza> apw, britney fails on it for uss landing
<koza> this is my issue, dunno what was the reason yesterday. have not followed that discussion. perhaps dobey knows
<apw> koza, there appear to be no binraries on s390x for that package in yakkety ?
<koza> what
<jibel> koza, avoid naked ping, seb128 already warned you 2 days ago, it doesn't convey any information and is useless
<koza> jibel, sorry have missed the warning
<dobey> apw: upstart no longer has s390x binaries on yakkety
<dobey> apw: so this broke a whole chain of things that had pre-existing binaries there, as they didn't get removed when upstart was updated
<apw> dobey, lovely, /me goes talk to birtney
<slangasek> dobey, koza: I can remove the binaries but they'll come back on the next upload because AFAICS ubuntu-ui-toolkit's build-dependencies aren't uninstallable on s390x; so I believe the right answer is to mark the ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot package as Architecture: !s390x in debian/control and rebuild
<dobey> slangasek: oh, some arch: all stuff still breaks things?
<slangasek> oh
<slangasek> this is an Arch: all?
<slangasek> hnngh
<slangasek> wait, no it's not
<slangasek> it's Arch: any, don't confuse me ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/unity8-desktop-session). Successfully built (vivid/lightdm, vivid/ubuntu-touch-session, vivid/unity8, vivid/unity8-desktop-session, xenial/lightdm, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, yakkety/lightdm, yakkety/ubuntu-touch-session, yakkety/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Preparing packages
<slangasek> dobey, koza: so I am willing to remove that binary from the main archive and from the silo in order to let the landing clear, but only if someone commits first to getting that debian/control change landed in parallel so I don't have to have this same conversation again for the same package ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Dependency wait (yakkety/libertine). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/content-hub). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety
<dobey> slangasek: oh i thought the -autopilot package was arch: all, sorry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1723 Ready to build (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (vivid/qtsystems-opensource-src, xenial/qtsystems-opensource-src, yakkety/qtsystems-opensource-src)
<slangasek> dobey: it might've been, I had to double-check when you said that :-)
<koza> slangasek, I could try to do it
<dobey> koza: which silo is this for?
<slangasek> koza, dobey: ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot/s390x removed from both source (landing-019) and dest (yakkety), so that should clear you to land
<koza> dobey, silo 60
<dobey> koza: ok, well now you'll have to wait ~2 hrs to see if what slangasek just did will work
<dobey> koza: don't touch the signoff on the ticket
<slangasek> oh; did I get myself confused?
<slangasek> why was I looking at landing-019?
<slangasek> alright, so ubuntu-system-settings-autopilot.  Yes, that looks to be a problem
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1727 Failed to build (yakkety/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-html5-theme, vivid/webbrowser-app, xenial/ubuntu-html5-theme, xenial/webbrowser-app, yakkety/ubuntu-html5-theme)
<jhodapp> robru, just following up on this for awe since he's on holiday now...he set this silo to lander approved last night but it seems Brittany still hasn't marked any status for the automated signoff part: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1718
<slangasek> dobey, koza: since ubuntu-system-settings-autopilot *is* arch: all, there's nothing I can do (sanely) to clear this error... it should be handled by britney as not-a-regression, but britney is doing something else.
<slangasek> you could make that package Architecture: any to work around the problem; otherwise, I'm sorry to say this is probably not fixable until Monday
<dobey> slangasek: ok, so this seems to be another bug in britney then?
<koza> slangasek, got it. I need it for ota-13 so perhaps can wait till Monday
<slangasek> dobey: I think this is a britney bug, yes - and pitti is EOD and so am I so this isn't fixable today
<dobey> slangasek: ok, makes sense. thanks. have a safe flight back :)
<koza> slangasek, dobey, thanks for help
<koza> much appreciated
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1712 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Currently building (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub, yakkety/content-hub). Dependency wait (yakkety/libertine). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1727 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1712 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Currently building (yakkety/content-hub). Dependency wait (yakkety/libertine). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1727 Currently building (xenial/webbrowser-app). Failed to build (yakkety/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-html5-theme, vivid/webbrowser-app, xenial/ubuntu-html5-theme, yakkety/ubuntu-html5-theme)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1712 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1727 Failed to build (yakkety/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-html5-theme, vivid/webbrowser-app, xenial/ubuntu-html5-theme, xenial/webbrowser-app, yakkety/ubuntu-html5-theme)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1661 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1712 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bregma ChrisTownsend, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1714 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8-desktop-session). Successfully built (vivid/lightdm, vivid/ubuntu-touch-session, vivid/unity8, vivid/unity8-desktop-session, xenial/lightdm, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, yakkety/lightdm, yakkety/ubuntu-touch-session, yakkety/unity8)
<rvr> Saviq: bzoltan: Silo 19 approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1604 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Currently building (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, xenial/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, yakkety/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, yakkety/content-hub). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/libertine). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/content-hub, xenial
<bzoltan> rvr: \o/ thanks
<Saviq> rvr, w00t, thanks
<Saviq> bzoltan, Mirv, we'll need to force merge it since it won't migrate in yakkety anyway, at least because of the unity8 test crashes
<bzoltan> Saviq:  yes, i have seen it... we will handle it
<Saviq> seb128, if around, could you please publish https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1604 for us - the red is expected, fallout from Qt 5.6.1 migration in yakkety
<robru> jhodapp: yeah britney only runs on tickets that have "success" in the status. Also your yakkety build is missing
<seb128> Saviq, did somebody review the packaging changes?
<Saviq> seb128, not in silo yet, if you don't have time - leave it, thanks
<jhodapp> robru, that landing is being done in 2 parts because from my understanding from awe, the yakkety part is different than xenial and vivid
<jhodapp> robru, so what would awe need to do to fix this up?
<robru> jibel: s/html/yaml/ to see why the package is not considered
<seb128> Saviq, yeah, sorry it seems non trivial and I'm trying to wrap something and call it a day, need to go in 10minutes or so
<robru> jhodapp: well run diff job to generate diffs since that's what the status is complaining about
<seb128> Saviq, binNEW side looks fine though if you need an ack for that
<jhodapp> robru, I'm not sure I know what the diff job is
<Saviq> seb128, yeah, thanks
<seb128> yw!
<robru> jhodapp: click the button that says "diff"
<jhodapp> cool
<jhodapp> robru, that normally runs automatically for MRs but not for source packages only?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- awe, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1718 Generating diffs
<robru> jhodapp: it runs during the build job. You guys never bothered to run the build job because there are no MPs. You could run the build job anyway to get diffs
<jhodapp> robru, ah ok, good to know...awe's on holiday so I'm just making sure this continues to move forward
<jhodapp> robru, thanks for the help
<robru> jhodapp: you're welcome
<Mirv> Saviq: bzoltan  5 mins, driving. thanks for binnew
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- awe, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1718 Ready to build (yakkety/network-manager). Successfully built (vivid/network-manager, xenial/network-manager)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Currently building (yakkety/content-hub). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/libertine). Successfully built (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtubuntu, xenia
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1661 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity8, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-keyboard). Failed to build (yakkety/unity-api). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, v
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1643 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- awe, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1730 QA Signoff: Ready
<Saviq> Mirv, don't IRC and drive...
<Mirv> Saviq: only at traffic lights :D packaging changes look good.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1604 Publishing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1733 Ready to build
<Laney> not at traffic lights :/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1675 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Preparing packages
<Laney> mmm
<Mirv> publish seems working. and yes not in a car when reviewing packaging changes..
<Laney> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-014/+packages
<Laney> I got a nasty version
<Laney> what's the right thing for me to fix it to?
<Laney> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~laney/ubuntu-themes/gtk320/revision/509
<Laney> 16.10+date?
<Mirv> probably, robru can probably confirm soon
<robru> Train versions are upstream+16.10.YYYYMMDD-0ubuntu1
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8-desktop-session). Successfully built (vivid/lightdm, vivid/ubuntu-touch-session, vivid/unity8, vivid/unity8-desktop-session, xenial/lightdm, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, yakkety/lightdm, yakkety/ubuntu-touch-session)
<Laney> robru: what is upstream?
<robru> Laney: whatever the packages versioning is
<Laney> oh right
<Laney> can I have that bit be empty?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1661 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity8, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity8, yakkety/unity-scope-click)
<robru> Laney: no. Just do "1" or something
<Laney> it'll need to be greater than what we currently have
<robru> Laney: what is the situation? Why are you making a manual version?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1643 Successfully built
<Laney> it's currently 14.04+16.10.date
<Laney> which is unpleasant
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-keyboard). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/unity8). Failed to build (yakkety/unity-api). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-to
<robru> robru: epoch it? "1:1"
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1604 Proposed pocket (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/unity8). Release pocket (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, vivid/unity8, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/unity8)
<Laney> that would work
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1604 Merging to trunk
<robru> I'm starting to wonder if train managed packages should just forego the upstream version entirely
<Laney> I think you could certainly make it optional
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1728 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1712 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1675 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1733 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8, yakkety/unity8-desktop-session). Successfully built (vivid/lightdm, vivid/ubuntu-touch-session, vivid/unity8, vivid/unity8-desktop-session, xenial/lightdm, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, yakkety/lightdm, yakkety/ubuntu-touch-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1661 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity8, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity8, yakkety/unity-scope-click)
<jibel> robru, excellent! I didn't know that. thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1604 Proposed pocket (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/unity8). Release pocket (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, vivid/unity8, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-keyboard). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/
<robru> jibel: yeah it's a bug in britney. pitti is aware of it
<jibel> robru, the yaml is good enough
<jibel> as long as you know it exists :)
<robru> yeah
<Laney> robru: do I need to abandon my ticket to change the version scheme?
<Laney> it seems to be remembering what it had before
<robru> Laney: well it'll look at the PPA and pick whatever's higher between what's in your branches and what's in your PPA.
<Laney> ok, I'll start again then
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1733 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1734 Preparing packages
<robru> Laney: you can reassign abandoned tickets, it's not necessary to make a new ticket.
<Laney> k
<Laney> I was scared it would get the same silo
<robru> Laney: no, silo assignment is randomized
<robru> precisely for this reason
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1712 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1735 Successfully built
<Saviq> robru, why do some merges end up as authored by "Bileto Bot"?
<dobey> Saviq: you mean bzr commits? or in debian/changelog?
<Saviq> dobey, bzr
<robru> Saviq: what? show me
<Saviq> robru, r2549 https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk
<dobey> Saviq: that says ci train bot account, here
<Saviq> dobey, that's because that's the LP name
<dobey> Saviq: no, that's the author
<dobey> Saviq: you meant the "committer"
<robru> Saviq: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/revision/2549 it's not "authored" by bileto bot, it's committed by bileto bot (as always) and it just failed to identify an author for some reason
<Saviq> right, yeah, commiter, still
<Saviq> robru, btw, http://imgur.com/a/HDuDt
<robru> Saviq: it identifies the authors by doing a 'bzr missing' so maybe that failed for some reason.
<Saviq> ah... conn refused, anyone? ;)
<dobey> well, i guess bileto isn't using tarmac (or a fork of it exactly) any more?
<Saviq> I don't think it ever was
<robru> dobey: never was
<robru> Saviq: can you check if that merge was merged multiple times? one case I know of is that if you re-use an already-merged MP, 'bzr missing' reports no changes, so no author can be identified.
<dobey> ok, well the pre-bileto stuff used a fork-ished version of tarmac.
<robru> Saviq: if you can dig up the ticket that came from we can dig into the logs to see what happened during build
<Saviq> robru, no, this was the first time this was used
<robru> dobey: nope, train in jenkins never used tarmac
<dobey> robru: it didn't run tarmac. it used some code internally from tarmac.
<Saviq> robru, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1604
<dobey> i know. i've seen it, and i wrote some of the code it was using :)
<robru> dobey: when was that? surely not anything in lp:cupstream2distro
<dobey> robru: yes, cupstream2distro was
<robru> Saviq: sigh, I don't see anything useful in the logs. file a bug I guess?
<dobey> doesn't seem to anymore though
<robru> dobey: do you know which bits were copied from tarmac?
<robru> dobey: it wouldn't, no, because I rewrote it twice.
<dobey> robru: at one point, it was definitely using tarmac.branch.Branch class
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1734 Successfully built
<robru> dobey: I'm not going to believe you unless you dig up the historical commits that can prove it. before I took over cupstream2distro there were precious, precious few classes. it was almost all just scripts (no functions, no classes, just flat scripts that went on forever). most of the classes were the unit tests.
<robru> dobey: does tarmac.branch.Branch wrap bzrlib? or does it shell out to bzr command?
<dobey> robru: it wraps bzrlib
<Saviq> robru, bug #1607890
<ubot5> bug 1607890 in Bileto "Commits missing authors from time to time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1607890
<robru> dobey: then I can assure you that code was never used in cupstream2distro. cu2d has shelled out to bzr since **forever**, I distinctly remember being angry when I discovered that bzrlib existed and we weren't using it
<robru> Saviq:  thanks
<robru> Saviq: does "Wysylajacy" mean "committer"?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-keyboard, yakkety/unity8). Failed to build (vivid/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtm
<dobey> robru: well, hrmm. maybe i'm thinking of the wrong thing, but there was certainly something in the CI infrastructure using part of a fork of tarmac. maybe it wasn't cupstream2distro itself.
<robru> dobey: maybe s-jenkins was doing that. that's completely unrelated to cupstream2distro, totally different thing.
<dobey> maybe
<Saviq> robru, yes ;)
<Saviq> robru, "the sending one"
<kdub> trainguards, is this a transient britney failure? something about needing apt-update: silo: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1724, result: https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-yakkety-ci-train-ppa-service-landing-071/yakkety/amd64/u/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/20160729_172444@/log.gz
<robru> kdub: that's not a britney failure that's an autopkgtest failure.
<robru> kdub: britney failures would be automatically retried but autopkgtest failures need to be manually retried/investigated
<robru> kenvandine: can you take a look at this testbed failure? ^^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Currently building (yakkety/unity8). Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-keyboard). Failed to build (vivid/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xen
<robru> kenvandine: there's a few: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/ticket-1724/landing-071-yakkety/excuses.html
<kenvandine> robru, that again...
<kenvandine> i tried to figure that out last week
<robru> kenvandine: is it the same one?
<kenvandine> looks like it
<robru> bah
<kenvandine> just more arches now
<robru> kenvandine: what's the conclusion? just force qa to look at it anyway?
<kenvandine> never figured it out
<kdub> hmm, so what's the steps forward? anything I can do?
<robru> kdub: well if you want to investigate, you need to create a local schroot with the same arch to try to recreate the issue but apparently that's Very Hard. So basically just give up on the tests and ask QA to review your ticket in spite of the failures.
<kdub> backing up a step... what went wrong? (not really sure how the automated tests work, or what they're checking)
<dobey> huh
<robru> kenvandine: can you explain it in more detail? I never fully understood the problem
<dobey> robru, kdub, kenvandine: that is probably just the archive being out of sync
<dobey> there was a uitk landing which was approved earlier today
<dobey> so best advice is probably to wait about 20-30 min and then retry it
<kdub> alright, I can try that
<robru> kdub: so kenvandine can do the retry for you
<dobey> i'm pretty sure this is not the same problem that kenvandine was having last week
<dobey> or two weeks ago. wheenver that was
<kdub> robru, ack
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-keyboard). Failed to build (vivid/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/
 * kenvandine retries
<Saviq> kenvandine, could you please retry this build for me https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-073/+build/10536021 thanks :)
<Saviq> does anyone know what's the deal with url-dispatcher and s390x?
<kenvandine> upstart again?
<Saviq> I think it's gotten removed https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-073/+build/10535637
<Saviq> and so now indicator-keyboard should be removed, too?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1712 Successfully built
<robru> Saviq: yep, according to slangasek it's nontrivial to discover all the rdeps of the upstart s390x removal so we're to just remove them one by one as they bite us.
<robru> Saviq: not sure who's around at this time for such a removal, I guess infinity? try asking in #ubuntu-release
<dobey> Saviq: what request is it?
<Saviq> dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575
<dobey> indicator-keyboard might be more problematic
<dobey> oh no, i'm thinking of ubuntu-keyboard
<dobey> i guess yeah, infinity or sgraber might be around. don't know if they were at the sprint too or not
<dobey> Saviq: but i think it'll have to wait unitl monday or so until all the issues are fixed. that silo will run into another issue with britney that we identified earlier today
<Saviq> dobey, ack
<dobey> since the -autopilot packages are arch: all, it seems to hit problem in britney
<Saviq> kenvandine, did you see me asking about restarting https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-073/+build/10536021 ? thanks :)
<kenvandine> Saviq, sorry, it was lost in the noise :)
<kenvandine> Saviq, done!
<robru> Saviq: oh I can restart builds too, just not autopkgtests
<kenvandine> Saviq, btw... copy/paste is rocking!
<Saviq> kenvandine, I heard, glad :)
<Saviq> kenvandine, and thanks
<kenvandine> Saviq, we should be ready to land early next week
<kenvandine> it's working very well
<kenvandine> just adding a call to isPidFocused now
<kenvandine> then we're done
<Saviq> kenvandine, Daniel mentioned that he discussed with you the problem of big pastes, say a video or something
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-keyboard). Failed to build (vivid/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/indicator
<kenvandine> yeah, we need to solve that later
<Saviq> ack
<kenvandine> Saviq, for now we're going to have the same limitation we had before, 4M
<Saviq> aha
<kenvandine> so feature wise we're the same... but we can now copy/paste with libertine apps too :)
<kenvandine> qtubuntu had that hard coded limit before
<kenvandine> so we're sticking with that until we can really solve it
<kdub> kenvandine, was silo 71 autopkgtests retried and failed again?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Preparing packages
<kenvandine> i kicked a retry just a few minutes ago
<kenvandine> it'll take  a while before we know
<robru> kdub: it takes an hour for britney to run again and notice any changes in autopkgtsts
<robru> I should really check why that's an hour, it used to be 20 minutes.
<kdub> ah, alright (I'm unaware of the inner workings of the CI train)
<dobey> it's a very large gear that turns very slowly :)
<robru> kdub: bileto runs britney on a loop over all tickets, britney uses too much memory to be run in parallel, so the more tickets there are, the longer it takes to get back around to yours each time. britney just polls the autopkgtest infra to get the results, so autopkgtests can be running but it takes britney a while to notice changes.
<robru> kdub: keep an eye on the timestamp in your excuses.html files, if you notice that change but then it still says 'regression' then you've got a problem
<kdub> robru, alright, thanks for the details
<robru> kdub: you're welcome
<dobey> oh yeah, the fact that it failed the same on all 3 archs makes me even more confident that it's just bad timing :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1661 Preparing packages
<robru> oh and I just hosed britney's cached package indexes so it might bork this britney run, but the next one will sort itself out
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1661 yakkety/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/unity8/processing-indterminate
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1661 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity8, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity8, yakkety/unity-scope-click)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1643 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-keyboard). Failed to build (xenial/unity8, yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qt
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Preparing packages
<Saviq> robru, can you retry https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-073/+build/10536510 and https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-073/+build/10536516 please... dbus isn't good for me today :/
<robru> Saviq: done
<Saviq> tx
<robru> yw
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Currently building (vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, yakkety/content-hub). Dependency wait (yakkety/libertine). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1643 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Currently building (yakkety/unity8). Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-keyboard). Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/indicato
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1690 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Currently building (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub, yakkety/content-hub). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/libertine). Successfully built (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtubuntu, xenia
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- awe, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1718 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Currently building (vivid/content-hub). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/libertine). Successfully built (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xeni
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-keyboard). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1661 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1661 Job cancelled by dobey!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1661 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1690 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1707 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/libertine). Successfully built (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1661 Failed to build (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity8, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity8, yakkety/unity-scope-click)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1707 Failed to build (yakkety/messaging-app). Successfully built (vivid/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1632 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1643 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1643 Ready to build (vivid/account-plugins, xenial/account-plugins, yakkety/account-plugins). Successfully built (vivid/account-polld, vivid/sync-monitor, xenial/account-polld, xenial/sync-monitor, yakkety/account-polld, yakkety/sync-monitor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1632 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Job cancelled by saviq!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1643 Failed to build (vivid/account-plugins, xenial/account-plugins, yakkety/account-plugins). Successfully built (vivid/account-polld, vivid/sync-monitor, xenial/account-polld, xenial/sync-monitor, yakkety/account-polld, yakkety/sync-monitor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xen
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1643 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Currently building (vivid/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-network). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/indicator-display, yakkety/indicator-session, yakkety/indicator-sound). Failed to build (yakkety/indicator-network). Ready to build (vivid/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-location, yakkety/indicator-location). Successfully built (vivid/hud, v
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1643 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/indicator-display, yakkety/indicator-session, yakkety/indicator-sound). Ready to build (vivid/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-location, yakkety/indicator-location). Successfully built (vivid/hud, vivid/indicator-application, vivid/indicator-bluetooth, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-display, vivid/indic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1707 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1707 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-07-30
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1643 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1643 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1643 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1643 Failed to build (vivid/account-polld, xenial/account-polld, yakkety/account-polld). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/sync-monitor, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/sync-monitor, yakkety/account-plugins, yakkety/sync-monitor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager, xenial/ubuntu-download-manager)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki yofel, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1713 Proposed pocket (yakkety/attica-kf5, yakkety/baloo-kf5, yakkety/bluedevil, yakkety/bluez-qt, yakkety/breeze, yakkety/breeze-gtk, yakkety/extra-cmake-modules, yakkety/frameworkintegration, yakkety/kactivities-kf5, yakkety/kactivities-stats, yakkety/kactivitymanagerd, yakkety/karchive, yakkety/kauth, yakkety/kbookmarks, yakkety/kcmutils, yakkety/kcodecs, yakkety/kcompletion, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager, xenial/ubuntu-download-manager)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager, xenial/ubuntu-download-manager)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager, xenial/ubuntu-download-manager)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager, xenial/ubuntu-download-manager)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1643 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1643 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1643 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xen
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1643 Failed to build (yakkety/sync-monitor). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/account-polld, vivid/sync-monitor, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/account-polld, xenial/sync-monitor, yakkety/account-plugins, yakkety/account-polld)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki yofel, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1713 Proposed pocket (yakkety/attica-kf5, yakkety/baloo-kf5, yakkety/bluedevil, yakkety/bluez-qt, yakkety/breeze, yakkety/breeze-gtk, yakkety/extra-cmake-modules, yakkety/frameworkintegration, yakkety/kactivities-kf5, yakkety/kactivities-stats, yakkety/kactivitymanagerd, yakkety/karchive, yakkety/kauth, yakkety/kbookmarks, yakkety/kcmutils, yakkety/kcodecs, yakkety/kcompletion, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity8, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity8, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/unity-api, xenial/gsett
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-07-31
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1643 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1643 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1643 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1643 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1643 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1643 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir-gles, xe
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir-gles, xe
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Currently building (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8, yakkety/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir-gles, x
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Currently building (xenial/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1628 Preparing packages
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-07-24
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/ciborium, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/kwin, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/plasma-integration, artful/pyqt5, artful/qlipper, artful/qt3d-opensource-src, artful
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2879 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2878 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2878 Proposed pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-07-25
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2820 Diff missing (artful/gnome-software). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (artful/appstream-glib, artful/file-roller, artful/packagekit, artful/ubuntu-meta). Release pocket (artful/fwupd, artful/gobject-introspection)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2880 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2880 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2882 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-07-26
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2882 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2882 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Currently building (artful/pyqt5, artful/skrooge, artful/telegram-desktop). Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/ciborium, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/kwin, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/plasma-i
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Currently building (artful/pyqt5, artful/telegram-desktop). Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/ciborium, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/kwin, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artfu
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Currently building (artful/pyqt5). Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/ciborium, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/kwin, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/plasma-integration, art
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Currently building (artful/pyqt5). Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/ciborium, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/kwin, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/plasma-integration, art
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/ciborium, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/kwin, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/plasma-integration, artful/pyqt5, artful/qlipper, artful/q
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/ciborium, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/kwin, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/plasma-integration, artful/pyqt5, artful/qlipper, artful/q
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/calibre, artful/ciborium, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/kwin, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/plasma-integration, artful/pyqt5, artful/q
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2882 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2883 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2883 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2884 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2884 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2884 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2884 Failed to build (xenial/mcloud). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/mcloud)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2884 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2883 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2884 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2820 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (artful/appstream-glib, artful/file-roller, artful/gnome-software, artful/packagekit, artful/ubuntu-meta). Release pocket (artful/fwupd, artful/gobject-introspection)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Currently building (artful/uim). Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/calibre, artful/ciborium, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/kwin, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/plasma-in
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/calibre, artful/ciborium, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/kwin, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/plasma-integration, artful/pyqt5, artful/q
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/calibre, artful/ciborium, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/kwin, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/pkg-kde-tools, artful/plasma-integration, 
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-07-27
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2884 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2884 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2884 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2884 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2884 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2820 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (artful/appstream-glib, artful/file-roller, artful/gnome-software, artful/gobject-introspection, artful/packagekit, artful/ubuntu-meta). Release pocket (artful/fwupd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2881 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2881 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2881 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2878 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2881 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Currently building (artful/qtbase-opensource-src). Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/calibre, artful/ciborium, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/kwin, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/calibre, artful/ciborium, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/kwin, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/pkg-kde-tools, artful/plasma-integration, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2861 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2861 Publish failed: Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2861 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2820 Diff missing (artful/snapd-glib). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (artful/appstream-glib, artful/file-roller, artful/gnome-software, artful/gobject-introspection, artful/packagekit, artful/ubuntu-meta). Release pocket (artful/fwupd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2872 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2803 Diff missing (zesty/swift). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/cinder, zesty/heat, zesty/horizon, zesty/keystone, zesty/neutron, zesty/neutron-fwaas, zesty/nova, zesty/nova-lxd)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-07-28
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/calibre, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/kwin, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/pkg-kde-tools, artful/plasma-integration, artful/pyqt5, art
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2861 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2861 xenial/unity-control-center: Failed to add changelog message
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2861 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2861 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2861 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2861 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2861 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2861 Proposed pocket (artful/unity). Release pocket (artful/unity-control-center)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2861 Release pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-07-29
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2885 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2885 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2885 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2885 Publish failed: Bad merges
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2885 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2885 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2885 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2885 Release pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-07-30
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/calibre, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/kwin, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/pkg-kde-tools, artful/plasma-integration, artful/pyqt5, art
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-07-23
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3298 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3303 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3288 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho muktupavels, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3327 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho muktupavels, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3327 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bdmurray, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3328 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho muktupavels, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3327 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho muktupavels, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3327 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bdmurray, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3328 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho muktupavels, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3327 Release pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-07-24
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3282 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bdmurray, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3328 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-07-25
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/analitza, cosmic/kxmlgui, cosmic/libqtxdg, cosmic/qt3d-opensource-src, cosmic/qtav, cosmic/qtbase-opensource-src, cosmic/qtcharts-opensource-src, cosmic/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, cosmic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, cosmic/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, cosmic/qtimageformats-opensource-src, cosmic/qtlocation-o
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-07-26
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3329 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-07-27
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3330 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3330 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-07-28
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3326 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3326 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3326 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3326 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3326 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3326 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3326 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/analitza, cosmic/kwin, cosmic/kxmlgui, cosmic/libqtxdg, cosmic/plasma-integration, cosmic/qt3d-opensource-src, cosmic/qtav, cosmic/qtbase-opensource-src, cosmic/qtcharts-opensource-src, cosmic/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, cosmic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, cosmic/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, cosmic/qtimagefor
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3326 Proposed pocket (cosmic/bluedevil, cosmic/breeze, cosmic/breeze-grub, cosmic/breeze-gtk, cosmic/drkonqi, cosmic/kactivitymanagerd, cosmic/kde-cli-tools, cosmic/kde-gtk-config, cosmic/kdecoration, cosmic/kdeplasma-addons, cosmic/kgamma5, cosmic/khotkeys, cosmic/kinfocenter, cosmic/kmenuedit, cosmic/kscreen, cosmic/kscreenlocker, cosmic/ksshaskpass, cosmic/ksysguard, cosmic/kwallet-pam, cosmic/k
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-07-29
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3326 Proposed pocket (cosmic/bluedevil, cosmic/breeze, cosmic/breeze-grub, cosmic/breeze-gtk, cosmic/drkonqi, cosmic/kactivitymanagerd, cosmic/kde-cli-tools, cosmic/kde-gtk-config, cosmic/kdecoration, cosmic/kdeplasma-addons, cosmic/kgamma5, cosmic/khotkeys, cosmic/kinfocenter, cosmic/kmenuedit, cosmic/kscreen, cosmic/kscreenlocker, cosmic/ksshaskpass, cosmic/ksysguard, cosmic/kwayland-integration,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3326 Proposed pocket (cosmic/bluedevil, cosmic/breeze, cosmic/breeze-gtk, cosmic/drkonqi, cosmic/kactivitymanagerd, cosmic/kde-cli-tools, cosmic/kde-gtk-config, cosmic/kdecoration, cosmic/kdeplasma-addons, cosmic/kgamma5, cosmic/khotkeys, cosmic/kinfocenter, cosmic/kmenuedit, cosmic/kscreen, cosmic/kscreenlocker, cosmic/ksshaskpass, cosmic/ksysguard, cosmic/kwayland-integration, cosmic/kwin, cosmic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3326 Proposed pocket (cosmic/bluedevil, cosmic/breeze, cosmic/breeze-gtk, cosmic/drkonqi, cosmic/kactivitymanagerd, cosmic/kde-cli-tools, cosmic/kde-gtk-config, cosmic/kdecoration, cosmic/kdeplasma-addons, cosmic/kgamma5, cosmic/khotkeys, cosmic/kinfocenter, cosmic/kmenuedit, cosmic/kscreen, cosmic/kscreenlocker, cosmic/ksshaskpass, cosmic/ksysguard, cosmic/kwayland-integration, cosmic/kwin, cosmic
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2019-07-22
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3755 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2019-07-23
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2302 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-scopes-shell, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:unity-scopes-shell cache., /: Failed to update local lp:unity8 cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:unity-scopes-shell, xenial/lp:unity8, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3342 Bad merges (cosmic/dbus-test-runner). Ready to build (/:, cosmic/Failed, cosmic/cache., cosmic/local, cosmic/lp:dbus-test-runner, cosmic/to, cosmic/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2302 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-scopes-shell, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:unity-scopes-shell, xenial/lp:unity8, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:unity-scopes-shell, zesty/lp:unity8, zesty/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andyrock, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3658 Needs rebuild due to new commits (disco/nux). Ready to build (/:, disco/Failed, disco/cache., disco/local, disco/lp:nux, disco/to, disco/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andyrock, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3658 Failed to build (disco/nux). Ready to build (/:, disco/Failed, disco/cache., disco/local, disco/lp:nux, disco/to, disco/update)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2019-07-24
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3761 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2019-07-25
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/evolution-data-server). Pending binary packages (eoan/evolution)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2019-07-26
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3763 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3763 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3763 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3763 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3761 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3739 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3763 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3763 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server). Pending binary packages (eoan/evolution-ews)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-07-20
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4157 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4142 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4142 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4102 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4148 Dependency wait (groovy/golang-github-grpc-ecosystem-grpc-gateway). Successfully built (groovy/gce-compute-image-packages, groovy/golang-github-gcp-guest-logging-go, groovy/golang-google-genproto, groovy/golang-goprotobuf, groovy/google-guest-agent, groovy/google-osconfig-agent). Uploading build (groovy/golang-google-grpc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4148 Dependency wait (groovy/golang-github-grpc-ecosystem-grpc-gateway). Pending binary packages (groovy/golang-google-grpc). Successfully built (groovy/gce-compute-image-packages, groovy/golang-github-gcp-guest-logging-go, groovy/golang-google-genproto, groovy/golang-goprotobuf, groovy/google-guest-agent, groovy/google-osconfig-agent)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4148 Dependency wait (groovy/golang-github-grpc-ecosystem-grpc-gateway). Successfully built (groovy/gce-compute-image-packages, groovy/golang-github-gcp-guest-logging-go, groovy/golang-google-genproto, groovy/golang-google-grpc, groovy/golang-goprotobuf, groovy/google-guest-agent, groovy/google-osconfig-agent)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4148 Failed to build (groovy/golang-github-grpc-ecosystem-grpc-gateway). Successfully built (groovy/gce-compute-image-packages, groovy/golang-github-gcp-guest-logging-go, groovy/golang-google-genproto, groovy/golang-google-grpc, groovy/golang-goprotobuf, groovy/google-guest-agent, groovy/google-osconfig-agent)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4148 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4148 Ready to build (groovy/golang-github-grpc-ecosystem-grpc-gateway). Successfully built (groovy/gce-compute-image-packages, groovy/golang-github-gcp-guest-logging-go, groovy/golang-google-genproto, groovy/golang-google-grpc, groovy/golang-goprotobuf, groovy/google-guest-agent, groovy/google-osconfig-agent)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-07-21
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4153 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4153 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4146 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
<ScottHDev> Hello, do you know how I could properly install libgtkmm version 3.24 (and all the dependencies corresponding to this minimum version) in ubuntu bionic (working on a travis CI build)
<RikMills> ScottHDev: try one of the main Ubuntu support channels/askubuntu/forums etc. This is not the place, as (despite the historical name) this channel is for landing ppa issues
<ScottHDev> ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4048 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4130 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4131 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2457 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:qtmir, xenial/lp:unity-api, xenial/lp:unity8, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2457 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:qtmir, xenial/lp:unity-api, xenial/lp:unity8, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-07-22
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4148 Pending binary packages (groovy/gce-compute-image-packages). Ready to build (groovy/golang-github-grpc-ecosystem-grpc-gateway). Successfully built (groovy/golang-github-gcp-guest-logging-go, groovy/golang-google-genproto, groovy/golang-google-grpc, groovy/golang-goprotobuf, groovy/google-guest-agent, groovy/google-osconfig-agent)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4148 Ready to build (groovy/golang-github-grpc-ecosystem-grpc-gateway). Successfully built (groovy/gce-compute-image-packages, groovy/golang-github-gcp-guest-logging-go, groovy/golang-google-genproto, groovy/golang-google-grpc, groovy/golang-goprotobuf, groovy/google-guest-agent, groovy/google-osconfig-agent)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4148 Diff missing (groovy/google-compute-engine-oslogin). Ready to build (groovy/golang-github-grpc-ecosystem-grpc-gateway). Successfully built (groovy/gce-compute-image-packages, groovy/golang-github-gcp-guest-logging-go, groovy/golang-google-genproto, groovy/golang-google-grpc, groovy/golang-goprotobuf, groovy/google-guest-agent, groovy/google-osconfig-agent)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4148 Needs building (groovy/google-compute-engine-oslogin). Ready to build (groovy/golang-github-grpc-ecosystem-grpc-gateway). Successfully built (groovy/gce-compute-image-packages, groovy/golang-github-gcp-guest-logging-go, groovy/golang-google-genproto, groovy/golang-google-grpc, groovy/golang-goprotobuf, groovy/google-guest-agent, groovy/google-osconfig-agent)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4148 Pending binary packages (groovy/google-compute-engine-oslogin). Ready to build (groovy/golang-github-grpc-ecosystem-grpc-gateway). Successfully built (groovy/gce-compute-image-packages, groovy/golang-github-gcp-guest-logging-go, groovy/golang-google-genproto, groovy/golang-google-grpc, groovy/golang-goprotobuf, groovy/google-guest-agent, groovy/google-osconfig-agent)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4148 Diff missing (groovy/google-compute-engine-oslogin). Ready to build (groovy/golang-github-grpc-ecosystem-grpc-gateway). Successfully built (groovy/gce-compute-image-packages, groovy/golang-github-gcp-guest-logging-go, groovy/golang-google-genproto, groovy/golang-google-grpc, groovy/golang-goprotobuf, groovy/google-guest-agent, groovy/google-osconfig-agent)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4146 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4144 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4144 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4144 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4144 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4144 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-07-23
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4144 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3534 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (focal/openvswitch, focal/ovn). Ready to build (focal/python-configshell-fb, focal/python-rtslib-fb)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4054 Diff missing (bionic/nova). Failed to build (bionic/openvswitch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4054 Diff missing (bionic/nova). Pending binary packages (bionic/openvswitch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4054 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4148 Diff missing (groovy/google-compute-engine-oslogin). Pending binary packages (groovy/google-osconfig-agent). Ready to build (groovy/golang-github-grpc-ecosystem-grpc-gateway). Successfully built (groovy/gce-compute-image-packages, groovy/golang-github-gcp-guest-logging-go, groovy/golang-google-genproto, groovy/golang-google-grpc, groovy/golang-goprotobuf, groovy/google-guest-agent)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4148 Diff missing (groovy/google-compute-engine-oslogin). Ready to build (groovy/golang-github-grpc-ecosystem-grpc-gateway). Successfully built (groovy/gce-compute-image-packages, groovy/golang-github-gcp-guest-logging-go, groovy/golang-google-genproto, groovy/golang-google-grpc, groovy/golang-goprotobuf, groovy/google-guest-agent, groovy/google-osconfig-agent)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4143 Security pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4148 Diff missing (groovy/google-compute-engine-oslogin). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (groovy/gce-compute-image-packages). Ready to build (groovy/golang-github-grpc-ecosystem-grpc-gateway). Successfully built (groovy/golang-github-gcp-guest-logging-go, groovy/golang-google-genproto, groovy/golang-google-grpc, groovy/golang-goprotobuf, groovy/google-guest-agent, groovy/google-os
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-07-26
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4142 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
